# Gidget Goes Hawaiian- Kauai & Aulani 8/2012 TR- 5/24 COMPLETE!!



## podsnel

Hi there- again!   I'm Ellen, and I am ready to start my TR of a lifetime, our trip to Hawaii which was from August 17th to 28th.  It was a second honeymoon, kind of sort of, in honor of our 25th wedding anniversary.  That was in 2011.  But Aulani did not open in time last summer for us to go until now- so....I guess we went to Hawaii to commemorate our 26th anniversary!  We brought along two of our three sons- Tyler, age 15, and Timmy, age 13- our oldest, Sean, is severly autistic, and while we would desperately LOVE for him to come along, he did not because 1. He does not want to go anywhere new 2. he would have been a wreck on a 10.5 hour flight 3. He is MUCH happier going to camp in August because that is what he is used to and what he expects and 4. He would never have wanted to participate in 95% of what we did in Hawaii. So....

I'll be back to post the first installment in just a minute!! I hope you'll join me reliving the GREATEST vacation EVAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!!!






Table of Contents

Day 1 & 2- Kauai - Kauai Beach resort, Tip Top Cafe, Waimea Canyon, Pihea Hike, Jojo's Anuenue, Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai Grill  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46025092&postcount=3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46025420&postcount=8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46025547&postcount=10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46026309&postcount=15
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46035489&postcount=34
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46035915&postcount=36
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46055948&postcount=49
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46056484&postcount=51
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46056730&postcount=53
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46057949&postcount=55
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46058716&postcount=57
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46067762&postcount=70
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46174798&postcount=112
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46175362&postcount=114

Day 3 - Kauai -Wake up Cafe, Princeville Ranch Zip & Dip, HBR beach & pool, Tahiti Nui, Hanalei pier
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46175851&postcount=117
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46244095&postcount=134
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46246752&postcount=135
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46247727&postcount=138
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46251074&postcount=147
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46251953&postcount=148
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46261507&postcount=153
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46261886&postcount=155
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46262393&postcount=156

Day 4 Woods golf, Kilauea,  Na Pali coast on UFO, Hanalei Pier, Hanalei Gourmet
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46282268&postcount=162
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46375991&postcount=177
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46376600&postcount=178
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46381166&postcount=182
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46381564&postcount=184
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46381742&postcount=185
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46449936&postcount=200
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46450027&postcount=201

Day5 Hanalei coffee Roasters, Dry Caves, Kalalau Trail, Ke'e Beach, Tunnels Beach, Pat's Taqueria, Wailua Falls, Duke's and AULANI!!!!
Posted 10/16
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46459236&postcount=215
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46459305&postcount=216
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46460976&postcount=221
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46461429&postcount=222
Posted 10/17
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46470077&postcount=231
10/19
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46491301&postcount=239
Updates 10/20
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46498590&postcount=254
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46498652&postcount=255
10/22
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46513094&postcount=261
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46514005&postcount=263
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46514302&postcount=265
10/26 AULANI BEGINS!!!!!!!!
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46555295&postcount=289
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46555407&postcount=290

Day 6- AMA AMA brekkie, Aulani, Mama's Snacks, Daily & Weekly Iwa, Golf clinic, Ko Olina Golf, Ama Ama dinner

10/27 updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46562066&postcount=307
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46562521&postcount=309

10/28 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46569575&postcount=324
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46570429&postcount=327


Day 7- Olelo Brekkie, Haleiwa Kayaking, Macky's, Aoki's, Shark's Cove Scuba, Olelo Room & Mo'Olelo Fire Pit Storytelling

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46759985&postcount=372
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46760221&postcount=373
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46760576&postcount=375
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46760641&postcount=376

12/10 Update
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46893380&postcount=399

1/2 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47055268&postcount=426

DAY 8-Hawaiian Fire Surf School, Mama's Snacks & the Waikolohe Valley, Roy's Ko Olina dinner, Starlit Hui & Off the Hook

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47056533&postcount=428
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47056805&postcount=429

1/4 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47077889&postcount=451
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47078065&postcount=452
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47078398&postcount=454

1/9 Updates (Roy's)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47132135&postcount=476
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47132700&postcount=477

1/11 Updates (Starlit Hui & Off the Hook)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47155301&postcount=489
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47155793&postcount=490

DAY 9- Olelo Brekkie, Poolside dining, a little Ko Olina walk, Laniwai, Menehune Adventure,Azul
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47161718&postcount=495

1/19 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47238706&postcount=525
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47242645&postcount=531
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47242796&postcount=532


2/8 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47443182&postcount=567

2/12 Update Azul
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47482692&postcount=592

Day 10 Pearl Harbor, Aulani at sunset & villa art, Makahiki Buffet, Explore the Stars, Nighttime at Aulani

2/14
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47505676&postcount=610
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47505949&postcount=611
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47508792&postcount=615

2/15 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47513347&postcount=624
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47513654&postcount=625

2/21 Update
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47579473&postcount=641

2/25 Update
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47620715&postcount=652

Day 11, August 27  Checking out, Ama Ama lunch, Paddleboarding 101, Goofy hot tubbing, meeting a monk, Luana Lounge

2/27 Updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47643645&postcount=662
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47645954&postcount=663

2/28 updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47654819&postcount=673
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47655926&postcount=675
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47656073&postcount=676

3/1 updates
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47664212&postcount=681
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47664509&postcount=682

5/24 ALOHA and OUT!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48487397&postcount=733

AND WAIT!! United First Class flight home- it STINKS!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48489343&postcount=740



DAILY IWAS   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47504181&postcount=609
Bonus- Once upon a time, at a college not so far away....The story of Pods-n-El(len)   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46554462&postcount=287


----------



## Misskitty3

Looking forward to reading your trip report!  This will be the first TR on Aulani that I have read!

Happy 26th Anniversary!!!


----------



## podsnel

I started planning this Hawaiian odyssey quite a while back- probably a year and a half at LEAST before we were to go- and in the end, I felt like we had a great vacation because of it. 4 nights on Kauai (although, to be perfectly honest, I could have spent a few more nights there- wow, is that island PARADISE) and 6 nights on Oahu staying at Aulani.  We had saved up miles for YEARS, so we were able to use them to secure all of our planes- coach on the way out, and first class on the return.  THAT saved a BUNDLE!  On the way out, we had a direct flight from Newark, NJ, to Honolulu on United- then on to an Island Air puddle jumper to Kauai.  Some of us were more excited about the 10 1/2 hour portion of our flight than others-






But I have to say, that plane was EXTREMELY comfy, we had our own tvs, I watched 3 movies, we flew over the Rockies which were very pretty, even saw Mount Rainier snowcapped and all and it really was not so bad!  In 10 hours, we were landing on Oahu!











We made our way over to the Island Air terminal, and had about an hour or two to kill- so we got some snacks for the boys, and Pods and I went to have the first Mai Tai of the trip-






A word on the interisland flights- there are 3 airlines- Island Air (which we flew to Kauai), Hawaiian Air (which we flew back from Kauai) and Go! Mokele.  IA has mostly puddle jumpers, but they are reputable- HA has mostly jets which are larger and faster (I like them best), and Go! Mokele- well, based on what I saw, I would NOT fly them EVER- they had cancelled ALL of their flights for 2 days while we were there, and some passengers had been trying to get off Oahu and to Maui or Kauai for *2 DAYS!!!!!* with no luck.   Please keep all this in mind when you are tempted by their cheaper airfares- that was one BIG angry mob in that airport!!

So, anyway....by the time we landed on Kauai, it was 8 pm- with the 6 hour time difference, to us it felt like 3am- and we were just a little tired!    We had rented a car from Alamo on both islands, all through DiscountHawaiiCarRentals- they had the best pricing I could find, a full size (Chevy Impala, I think) was $214 (including all fees and taxes) for the Friday to Tuesday rental out of Lihue Airport.  For the first night, knowing we were going to be zombie like once we arrived on Kauai, I had booked a hotel very close to the airport- it was literally 5 minutes.  Well recommended on Trip Advisor, our first night was spent at Kauai Beach Resort- for a grand total of $150, including tax, for a mountain view room- which they upgraded to an oceanview, when I arrived.  This property was the Hilton, but is now managed by Aqua, and it was absolutely fine (if a little dated) and beautiful with comfy beds and  very pretty grounds.  i would ALWAYS stay here on my arrival night!






At this point, not much mattered except finding the toothbrushes and calling it a night!  Of course, in the morning, I was up before sunrise- along with lots of others, but no one in my family, LOL!  






I quietly put on my clothes and ran out to the beach for daybreak-





















Back to the room, it was time to wake the family- macnut pancakes and gorgeous day in Waimea Canyon were waiting.....


























Up next- soup for breakfast and WOW!! Kauai is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

Misskitty3 said:


> Looking forward to reading your trip report!  This will be the first TR on Aulani that I have read!
> 
> Happy 26th Anniversary!!!



Great!! Thanks for reading, and thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## KristiMc

I'm in!  It was nice seeing some of your pics on FB.  Looking forward to reading about your adventure.


----------



## jedijill

Aloha and Happy Anniversay!

I'm along for the ride....all these Hawaii trip reports are convincing me I need to revisit some of these days.

Jill in CO


----------



## kid-at-heart

Yea!  Love your title!  Now to start reading.


----------



## podsnel

The island of Kauai is really not very big- and of all the islands in the chain, it is fairly undeveloped (compared to Oahu, Maui & Hawaii, that is).  It is the oldest of all the islands, and because of that, it has more dramatic scenery than anywhere else- Kauai has been the backdrop for more movies than I can even begin to name, and with good reason- the Garden Isle has a lot of lush, green wilderness, many different climates, many different things to see. It is the island that idealizes what most people imagine when they think of Hawaii. Since we were going to be staying on the North Shore for the remainder of our time here, we began our 1st day with a trip south and west- we were going to visit Waimea Canyon and Kokee State Park.  We had our Keens on, and we were ready to do some hiking!  But first....a stop for breakfast.  We chose nearby Tip Top Cafe, a locals hangout for our first Hawaiian meal.  Tip Top is known for yummy mac nut pancakes with home made guava pineapple jam and coconut syrup, and for Oxtail Soup- _even_ at breakfast!  My family thought I was CRAZY when I ordered it, but- they got over their disgust once they tried some- it was yummmmmmmm......











Sorry about the bite- I just couldn't wait!  The bananas added were excellent, wow- this was an awesome, and quick, brekkie! 






We had about an hours drive from there to the Canyon- but we never minded driving on Kauai, because everywhere you looked, it was jaw-dropping gorgeous-
















Uh-oh- Photobucket's acting up- back in a minute-


----------



## Jillpie

Oh I am going to love this report!!  Beautiful pictures.  And guess what, we just celebrated our 26th too! (May 24, 1986)  give us lots and lots of pictures, love your reports! (oh, and we have three sons too, what a coincidence!)


----------



## podsnel

There are two roads to get up into the canyon- we chose Waimea Canyon Road, because it was first and is more scenic, and it ended up being a very good thing- more on why a little later.  After a steep climb, we approached our first glimpse and overlook-





















Mark Twain nick-named Waimea Canyon the Grand Canyon of the Pacific, and the nick-name fits.  It is so beautiful!  I was actually worried about how my teenagers would react to all this natural beauty we were going to be taking in- you know, teenagers are _sooooo cool_ and nonplussed about everything- well, I need not have worried, Ty & Tim really "got" it- they fully understood that they were laying eyes upon some of God's greatest work!
















Back in the car, a little further up, we noticed some kids running around on the left- so we pulled over to explore. 






Photobucket frozen AGAIN!!!! Back in a bit-


----------



## saintstickets

Glad you started posting before we left for Aulani tomorrow!  Great start and I look forward to reading more later.  Gotta love Kauai.  DW and I went there for our honeymoon 30 years ago this past week!


----------



## jenseib

joining in!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Oh my word....caught up no and what a beautiful site to see. I can't imagine just how wonderful it was in person. I can't wait to read more.


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> I'm in!  It was nice seeing some of your pics on FB.  Looking forward to reading about your adventure.



Hi Kristi!!  The fb pics were just with my iphone- hopefully the ones on here will be more detailed! 



jedijill said:


> Aloha and Happy Anniversay!
> 
> I'm along for the ride....all these Hawaii trip reports are convincing me I need to revisit some of these days.
> 
> Jill in CO



Yes you DO!! And thank-you!



kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!  Love your title!  Now to start reading.



I loved Gidget movies when I was a kid- I always wanted to be Gidget- I always wanted to surf- 



Jillpie said:


> Oh I am going to love this report!!  Beautiful pictures.  And guess what, we just celebrated our 26th too! (May 24, 1986)  give us lots and lots of pictures, love your reports! (oh, and we have three sons too, what a coincidence!)



Happy Anniversary!  Don't worry- there will be too many pics, I am sure!  Hope you are having fun with all your boys, too!



saintstickets said:


> Glad you started posting before we left for Aulani tomorrow!  Great start and I look forward to reading more later.  Gotta love Kauai.  DW and I went there for our honeymoon 30 years ago this past week!



BILL!!!!!! I am SOOOO excited for you!!! Aulani is a beautiful resort!  The CMs are great- my 2 favorites were Jaren (he is a Valet captain, he is awesome) and Alohalani (her name means heavenly love - how beautiful is that? )- she works at the Olelo Room in the morning- try their almond croissant, it is addicting!  We ate at AMa Ama 3 times- all were very good, but my favorite was the plate lunch special-OMG- soooo much food! Pods loved the chopped salad, he ate it twice.  Make sure you grab directions from the valets when you go out- the GPS sent us to a residential neighborhood and 2 naval bases instead of Pearl Harbor- we really hated driving on Oahu, but the North Shore was worth it, so was PH- Roys is really good, too.  Walk over past the Marriot on the right and down to the beach- there was a monk seal hanging there all day on our last day.  On the North Shore do NOT miss Sunset Beach (lanikea)- it's where the turtles hang out on the beach- lots and lots of them- you'll know you're in the right place when you see all the people and cars- also, there are loads of fish in Shark's Cove up there- it's where we scubad, and it's where locals go to snorkel (rather than Hanauma Bay).  SOOO excited for you!!!! Happy 30th!!! 



jenseib said:


> joining in!!!!!





jenseib said:


> Oh my word....caught up no and what a beautiful site to see. I can't imagine just how wonderful it was in person. I can't wait to read more.



Hi Jen!! It was all stunning- like nowhere else we have ever been-


----------



## podsnel

Here's a little perspective on where we were-

click to play-




click to play-




So- this area with the red, iron rich soil everywhere was SO COOL!  We ran around here for at least half an hour- my kids LOVED it, it was like someone had let them out of a cage! My DH remarked that this was the most active he had seen Tyler since he was a two year old, they were having a blast.






We traded cameras with a Japanese family to get this pic-











THIS was AWESOME-
click to play-




click to play-









Tyler and his war paint-











The whole time we were being swooped over by a couple of helicopters- we kidded the boys and told them that was the next adventure for them- riding around in the basket hanging off the copters.

Do you know, they actually believed us?  






What was going on with the copters was they were trying to extinguish a small fire near the canyon- the baskets were being filled with water that was diverted from a waterfall- which they have the ability to stop and redirect to wherever this was they were scooping up the water from.  I thought that was pretty interesting that they could actually STOP a waterfall. 





















Just slightly red and dusty, we climbed back into our chevy- there was sooo much more to see!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Yay! I actually made page 1   Now back to read! 

ETA:  Shoot!  It WAS still page one when I started to post


----------



## MAGICFOR2

A-MAZING so far!  We have to visit Kuai now!  The scenery is beautiful!  I love your excitement over the boys just having fun being boys!    I loved the comment, "Sudden Death."


----------



## englishrose47

Well not page 1 but not bad !!! Rllrn I grew up on oxtail soup, it was canned and a big favorite in England , along with ox tongue lunch meat and Black pudding !!!


----------



## NMW

Subscribing glad you had a great time


----------



## jenseib

So was Tim crazy?  Looks like he was going to slide right down in that stream.  

More stunning pictures. You know it's good when a teen leaves his ipod in the car!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Oh my, i've been waiting for this trip report and it is worth the wait. Please keep it coming. Love the videos. But my youngest wouldn't have listened to me when i told him not to slide down. He would have been down before i knew it.


----------



## WannaBeADisMom

Not page 1, but I'm here!  Can't wait to read about your adventures. I do believe your second husband will be reading this TR along with me, if only looking at the pictures. Oh My!!!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I'm here, need to go catch up!


----------



## anewmac

always behind!  but omg those views are amazing makes me wanna book a trip and head back there. Last time i was there i was 18 for about 2.5 days after doing 2 weeks in Australia. WOuld love to go back and really experience the island! Cant wait to read more and see all about the islands!


----------



## knewton64

Subbin'
Beautiful Hawaiian weather, wonderful food, GREAT WINES..........


& yet here I am headin off to 60% chance of rain IN NYC this week.
(not to mention the US Open and the Cowboys opening up at NY  Sept 5th)



Thares somethin a miss here!!



Can't wait to hear more.






ALOHA 

&

T.T.F.N.


----------



## MEK

Gidget goes Hawaiian?    Too funny!  I am so in.  Back to look at the pictures!


----------



## MEK

Oh Ellen.  I saw your FB pictures and they were stunning, but these are perfection.  Wow!  Your arriving hotel looks beautiful and brings new meaning to the phrase "picture perfect".  

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## JKSWonder

Gorgeous pictures Ellen!

Is the dashboard in your rental car flowerified?


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!!  So beautiful!!  I was lucky enough to visit Hawaii ~20 yrs ago and I have been longing to return ever since.  Maybe with Aulani I can make it happen.  Off to check those point charts.  

Looking forward to following along on another trip with you and your terrific family!


----------



## disney1474

So excited to see another of your TR's!!!  Looks awesome so far


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yay! I actually made page 1   Now back to read!
> 
> ETA:  Shoot!  It WAS still page one when I started to post



Sorry about that! Congrats on being first on page 2! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> A-MAZING so far!  We have to visit Kuai now!  The scenery is beautiful!  I love your excitement over the boys just having fun being boys!    I loved the comment, "Sudden Death."



Yes- you DO have to visit Kauai! It is breathtaking- EVERYWHERE!! And that's funny you caught that sudden death- I wondered if anyone would.



englishrose47 said:


> Well not page 1 but not bad !!! Rllrn I grew up on oxtail soup, it was canned and a big favorite in England , along with ox tongue lunch meat and Black pudding !!!



Hi Rosie!  The oxtail soup was delicious- but it was asian, so maybe a bit different than what you may have enjoyed growing up- it came with grated fresh ginger and cilantro on the side-



NMW said:


> Subscribing glad you had a great time



Thanks and thanks!



jenseib said:


> So was Tim crazy?  Looks like he was going to slide right down in that stream.
> 
> More stunning pictures. You know it's good when a teen leaves his ipod in the car!



TIMMY IS A MONKEY!!!  Seriously- the way he was jumpin all over the place on the hikes, we actually started calling him monkey boy!  I think he was swinging through the trees on vines half the time, he was always so far ahead!



			
				Tinks "SS";46029205 said:
			
		

> Oh my, i've been waiting for this trip report and it is worth the wait. Please keep it coming. Love the videos. But my youngest wouldn't have listened to me when i told him not to slide down. He would have been down before i knew it.



Yay! Thanks!  I just didn't want his white shorts to be all red!I tried to take lots of video- I was being very ambitous, juggling my iphone, flip and Canon tho!


----------



## podsnel

WannaBeADisMom said:


> Not page 1, but I'm here!  Can't wait to read about your adventures. I do believe your second husband will be reading this TR along with me, if only looking at the pictures. Oh My!!!



Hi Joanie!   And Hi Peter!  I hope you like it-



Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm here, need to go catch up!



Hi mother of Wicket! Thanks for coming along-



anewmac said:


> always behind!  but omg those views are amazing makes me wanna book a trip and head back there. Last time i was there i was 18 for about 2.5 days after doing 2 weeks in Australia. WOuld love to go back and really experience the island! Cant wait to read more and see all about the islands!



WOW- you went to Australia?  How cool THAT must have been!



knewton64 said:


> Subbin'
> Beautiful Hawaiian weather, wonderful food, GREAT WINES..........
> 
> 
> & yet here I am headin off to 60% chance of rain IN NYC this week.
> (not to mention the US Open and the Cowboys opening up at NY  Sept 5th)
> 
> Yea- the weather is not looking too good here right now- I think Pods is going to that game on Wednesday night- hope you have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thares somethin a miss here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALOHA
> 
> &
> 
> T.T.F.N.






MEK said:


> Gidget goes Hawaiian?    Too funny!  I am so in.  Back to look at the pictures!



Hi MEK!


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Oh Ellen.  I saw your FB pictures and they were stunning, but these are perfection.  Wow!  Your arriving hotel looks beautiful and brings new meaning to the phrase "picture perfect".
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Well, the FB pics were only taken with my phone- I was checking in constantly because a friend of mine had done that a month before from Europe, and I loved it everyday!  I'm honored you like the pics so far- there are soooooo many more to come- Kauai demands many, many photographs be taken- looking back, I actually wish I had taken more!



JKSWonder said:


> Gorgeous pictures Ellen!
> 
> Is the dashboard in your rental car flowerified?



Yes- it's my lei of tuberose and carnation- the tuberose was very strong, but so gorgeous.....



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!!  So beautiful!!  I was lucky enough to visit Hawaii ~20 yrs ago and I have been longing to return ever since.  Maybe with Aulani I can make it happen.  Off to check those point charts.
> 
> Looking forward to following along on another trip with you and your terrific family!



I want to say we used about 350 points for 6 nights in a 1 bdrm OV- but in August.  When we go back it will probably be a May trip- so somewhat less. But you HAVE to visit a second island- I think Kauai is the most beautiful, but I remember Maui was really nice on our honeymoon as well-



disney1474 said:


> So excited to see another of your TR's!!!  Looks awesome so far



Thanks! I hope you continue to enjoy it!


----------



## podsnel

Just a little higher up, and we had arrived at-






So first we went to gaze in awe at the Canyon-

click to play-
























I was so, so happy because there were not clouds- it is very important to get up here early as you have a better chance of actually seeing all of this- and all of what's to come in Kokee State Park.  I was really nervous we might not see it- so imagine how ecstatic I was when this is what we got, just a little haze-































When we were leaving the official, fenced canyon lookout, Timmy (who we were now calling Monkey boy because of his EXTREME hiking skills) saw a hiking path through the woods, so we all followed-






And were rewarded with standing on the edge of the canyon without barriers-
















click to play-




I got my pic!






Next we checked out the lookout to Niihau, the forbidden island-
















Monkey boy chased some chickens-











And we bought some waters, mango and dried coconut from a stand in the lot-






It was SERIOUSLY ono (very good)- I wish I had a sliced up bowl of juicy mango for $3 right now!  Back in the car- headed to Kokee State park and the MOST beautiful views I have ever seen!


----------



## Jillpie

Simply GORGEOUS.  We need more and more please.


----------



## podsnel

After you get through the Waimea Canyon, there is another park called Kokee which is at the top (and end) of the road.  Our first stop here was the small museum- not ever having really hiked strenuously before, I wanted to ask the advice of the ranger there- after reading many, many ratings about all of these trails, I wasn't sure what to make of it.  So many of the hikes on Kauai are considered strenuous and advanced- even something moderate would often be called dangerous in some sources.  I had seen that the best thing to do was ask the ranger- so, we did- and she recommended the Pihea Trail at the end of the road.  Great!! That was the one I REALLY wanted to do! 1 mile in and one mile out (although Pods said that was as the crow flies- he wanted how many miles we really did, being that the trail is extremely vertically challenging.  But for now- the museum-






Outside, next to the museum, were a few tents, and I think we passed cabins to rent as well.  We were only spending the day up here, but clearly you could make a MUCH longer trip of it.






The island of Kauai-






Can you make out the canyon?  We were about to hike on the ridge overlooking Kauai's largest valley, going towards the ocean.






A hiker came in and reported that the Kalalau Valley was somewhat socked in- but would that last?  Up next- (sorry- Timmy needs the computer for a fantasy football draft)


----------



## englishrose47

Your pix are inspiring !!Mmmmm another free trip maybe !!!


----------



## jenseib

Holy cow!!!!  I have a feeling I am going to be saying that a lot.  But Wowsa!!! Amazing views. Gorgeous colors. I don't even know how to comment on it. It's just stunning.
I also love how you've been an updating fool. I am always so slow writing TRs, but I love it when people post a lot fast.


----------



## dvc4life

What an absolutely beautiful TR so far.  The pictures are just gorgeous and I'm sure they probably don't do what you seen justice.  But I am enjoying them none the less.  It just looks like you had an amazing time so far and it is only day 1.  

Can't wait to see the rest of your trip.


----------



## dizney4us

Thanks for posting a TR, really looking forward to reading it all!  Also...Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## mouseketeer70

I'm in!   your pictures are amazing! I can't imagine what it must be like in real life! So breathtaking!
I can't believe they have ox tail soup!  My grandfather used to make it when I was growing up and my memories are of how absolutely delicious it was!!!  That's a good reason I need to go to Hawaii.....


----------



## dizneeat

Sorry Ellen, I am kinda late to the party but as you know I was somewhat "stuck" on a DREAM. 
We're still on vacation, so reading up will have to wait a bit, but I promise that I will catch up as soon as I am back home!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Just saw your trip link on Facebook.  Looks wondeful so far.  I can't wait to read more.  Dave and I are thinking of Aulani for our 10 year anniversary next year.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow! Like JensieB said there are no words...  Such amazing colors, and your outlook views are incredible.  Thanks for the update!  Hope Timmy got a good team.  Ryan was doing his on Wed - must be a different league.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Ellen your pictures are marvelous! You are making me edge closer to Hawaii for our fiftieth anniversary! What a beautiful place. 

I'm anxious to see the resort. Love Tim & the chickens!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi Ellen and Happy Anniversary!     You have a real talent for writing a trip report....all of us are eagerly anticipating your next post!

Love your pics of the canyon! I visited there 30 years ago as a kid and I long to take my kids there as well one day.   Maybe my 20th anniversary would do the trick?   

Thanks again for sharing and have fun in the sun!


----------



## podsnel

Jillpie said:


> Simply GORGEOUS.  We need more and more please.



Thanks!  I'll try my best!



englishrose47 said:


> Your pix are inspiring !!Mmmmm another free trip maybe !!!



Of all the free trips you could score, I would put Kauai at the top of the list!



jenseib said:


> Holy cow!!!!  I have a feeling I am going to be saying that a lot.  But Wowsa!!! Amazing views. Gorgeous colors. I don't even know how to comment on it. It's just stunning.
> I also love how you've been an updating fool. I am always so slow writing TRs, but I love it when people post a lot fast.



It really was stunning- I saturated the colors on some of the pics because in person, it really WAS that vibrant!  The haze is dulling it in my original pics-
And I love writing them fast- too bad life often gets in the way of that!



dvc4life said:


> What an absolutely beautiful TR so far.  The pictures are just gorgeous and I'm sure they probably don't do what you seen justice.  But I am enjoying them none the less.  It just looks like you had an amazing time so far and it is only day 1.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of your trip.



Thanks, Chris- it was all just so breathtaking- more than any other place I have ever been- it truly feels like the garden of eden- paradise on earth...



dizney4us said:


> Thanks for posting a TR, really looking forward to reading it all!  Also...Happy Anniversary!!



Thank-you!!   I hope you like it!



mouseketeer70 said:


> I'm in!   your pictures are amazing! I can't imagine what it must be like in real life! So breathtaking!
> I can't believe they have ox tail soup!  My grandfather used to make it when I was growing up and my memories are of how absolutely delicious it was!!!  That's a good reason I need to go to Hawaii.....



I couldn't believe what it was like to be there in real life either, and I WAS THERE!!!   And yea- if you have a hankering for oxtail soup, apparently Tip Top's is the best- not that I have anything to compare it to-


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> [
> We're still on vacation, so reading up will have to wait a bit, but I promise that I will catch up as soon as I am back home! [/COLOR][/FONT]



I was JUST thinking about you and wondering if you were still down there having fun!! So excited to see your new ticker, too! 



dallastxcpa said:


> Just saw your trip link on Facebook.  Looks wondeful so far.  I can't wait to read more.  Dave and I are thinking of Aulani for our 10 year anniversary next year.



Aulani is a beautiful resort.  A great way to use our points!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow! Like JensieB said there are no words...  Such amazing colors, and your outlook views are incredible.  Thanks for the update!  Hope Timmy got a good team.  Ryan was doing his on Wed - must be a different league.



Timmy's league is an ESPN one with his friends from town.   And thanks- Kauai is beyond words.  I truly hope you will visit it the next time you go out to Hawaii- you won't even have to hike in mud to find a waterfall- they are just everywhere.....



Wicket's Mom said:


> Ellen your pictures are marvelous! You are making me edge closer to Hawaii for our fiftieth anniversary! What a beautiful place.
> 
> I'm anxious to see the resort. Love Tim & the chickens!



PLEASE go! It is incredible!  And- my kids have a thing about chasing birds- 



ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi Ellen and Happy Anniversary!     You have a real talent for writing a trip report....all of us are eagerly anticipating your next post!
> 
> Love your pics of the canyon! I visited there 30 years ago as a kid and I long to take my kids there as well one day.   Maybe my 20th anniversary would do the trick?
> 
> Thanks again for sharing and have fun in the sun!



Thank-YOU for such a lovely compliment! I think Hawaii is perfect for a 20th! I think Hawaii is perfect for EVERYTHING (except maybe a quick weekend away from NJ!).


----------



## podsnel

Our next stop was Kalalau Valley Lookout.  From here, you look down into the largest valley of the Napali to the Pacific Ocean- it is spectacularly beautiful, and you have probably seen this valley before.  Because it is so lush and so dramatic, it is often seen in movies and on book covers. But, here's the thing- it gets socked in.  Fog rolls in from the sea, or rolls off of Mount Waialeale- although, the ranger had said that today would be a good day to actually see it- even though the hiker said otherwise.   She also said she has had people come into the museum and tell her they have been up there 4 times and STILL never seen it! 

All of this was freaking me out. 

So when we got up there- it was cloudy, but then it got better, and then the fog rolled in again.  
















We watched for a while, then got back in the car to head to the next (and last) lookout, Puu o kila, which most people don't go to because they think they're done after the first one. 






Well, the second view was MUCH better!! 
















Click to play-




It was interesting how it changed from minute to minute because of the sun and the clouds.

You could also see Mount Waialeale, which was a miracle.  This is one of the wettest points on earth- it gets more than 452" a year!  Not a great place to spend your vacation!






All this rain results in the highest elevation swamp in the world, as well as the verdant rainforest that was everywhere around us.  So much diversity in just one place!






We traded cameras with a group from Australia, who took a pic of us-






And then- it was time to hit the Pihea Trail-

click to play-


----------



## jenseib

I am just so jealous...I swear it gets better and better each post.


----------



## podsnel

The Pihea (Pee-hay) Trail is a moderate hike along the edge of the Kalalau Valley- there is a LOT of up and down involved, sometimes so much so that you were climbing like you were on a ladder- it was SO much fun!  
















Can you imagine trying to do this when it's wet?  Mud mud and more mud!






Every so often, you would come to a beautiful viewpoint-

click to play-




Of course, i was always lagging behind because I kept taking pics and videos.
But sometimes they waited and let me catch up- at least on the way to the Pihea Vista, which was where we were ultimately going-






CRAP! I just posted and i wasn't done! My computer is acting SO WEIRD!


----------



## WannaBeADisMom

No speakers, so I can't hear the vidoes, but I'm loving these pictures on my HUGE monitor at work!  Amazing color!


----------



## podsnel

What was surrounding us kept on changing.  Here there were TONS of ferns everywhere- so lush and green-











click to play-



















Then we were in a forest- the roots of the trees exposed all around- in some places, we had to climb over the roots, there was no other way to pass. Or sometimes, there were boards- 






As a result of my picture taking-lagging behind, I got a lot of pictures of my family's butts in Kauai-






Of course, Monkey boy is nowhere in sight!












When we looked to the right, towards Mount Waialeale, it seemed to go on forever like this-






And...I'm frozen out of photobucket! GRRRRRRR.......


----------



## WannaBeADisMom

podsnel said:


> As a result of my picture taking-lagging behind, I got a lot of pictures of my family's butts in Kauai-SOOO many inappropriate comments waiting to be made!


Can you tell it's a quiet day at work?


----------



## podsnel

We made it to the Pihea Vista, and I can only say that they entire time I was saying, Thank- GOD for this beauty, thank GOD I go to the gym and thank GOD for my Keens! There were people trying to do this all around us with sneakers and even flip flops- and they were a wreck, falling all over the place, slipping and sliding. Really a bad idea, this is something you need hiking shoes for.





















Someone asked if I kissed any monkeys on this trip? 

Just the one-






Time to do it all in reverse!  That means- what went up, must come down- and vice-versa.  Not sure which is harder! 
















I really have one regret about all of this, though- I wish we had had more time, and a LOT more energy, because we were kind of draggin a little at the beginning of the trip, and I would have LOVED to have gone on to the Alakai Swamp- that's supposed to be very cool as well.  

On the return, Timmy & Tyler ran ahead like bunny rabbits.  Where did they go?











Eventually, we came upon tyler- sitting on the near edge of the cliff-
















Where's Tim? Tyler says he's up ahead balancing on one foot on top of a rock, trying to get a better look.


----------



## MEK

OK, I said I wasn't going to post in the middle of your update, but since I can't see your pics right now, guess what?  I am going to post in the middle of your update.  Sorry!


----------



## podsnel

My stupid computer keeps posting before I'm done- it also keeps jumping my words around. I freaking HATE my Dell.































click to play-




This is me climbing back up (and Pods' thumb!)











And we were back from our hike _above_ the clouds!






We all felt very accomplished- Pods had this ongoing joke,starting on this hike, which was "Pods, are ya bringing your sneakers?"  I had been asking if he would be using them at the gym while we were away when I was packing.  

Guess we're not goin to the gym this trip, huh? 

Up next- fire and ice in Waimea-


----------



## KristiMc

These pictures are gorgeous!  We really need to make it to Hawaii someday.


----------



## Misskitty3

Your pictures are amazing! Living in Seattle, we have often spent our vacation in Hawaii.  The last 2 years we have gone to the Big island.  I have never been to Kauai but your photos are really pushing it to the top of my list for our next Hawaii trip!  It just looks amazing!

What hotel did you stay at?  There is a photo with a water slide and sand entry into the pool - just wanting to know which property that is.


Just curious, with a 10.5 hour domestic flight, are meals provided by the airline or do you have to buy your own like other domestic flights? That is a loooong flight!!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> I am just so jealous...I swear it gets better and better each post.



Awww....shucks!  And there is sooooo much to come!!!



WannaBeADisMom said:


> No speakers, so I can't hear the vidoes, but I'm loving these pictures on my HUGE monitor at work!  Amazing color!



I am really jealous!  I want to see them look like that!



WannaBeADisMom said:


> Can you tell it's a quiet day at work?[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



A little- I just kissed our husband, LOL- they just left for the game.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> OK, I said I wasn't going to post in the middle of your update, but since I can't see your pics right now, guess what?  I am going to post in the middle of your update.  Sorry!



Post wherever you want!  I just happy you post!



KristiMc said:


> These pictures are gorgeous!  We really need to make it to Hawaii someday.



That valley was especially beautiful- 



Misskitty3 said:


> Your pictures are amazing! Living in Seattle, we have often spent our vacation in Hawaii.  The last 2 years we have gone to the Big island.  I have never been to Kauai but your photos are really pushing it to the top of my list for our next Hawaii trip!  It just looks amazing!
> 
> What hotel did you stay at?  There is a photo with a water slide and sand entry into the pool - just wanting to know which property that is.
> 
> 
> Just curious, with a 10.5 hour domestic flight, are meals provided by the airline or do you have to buy your own like other domestic flights? That is a loooong flight!!



The hotel the first night was Kauai Beach Resort in Lihue.  It was on the east side, and PERFECT for the first night.  The downside was the beach was unswimmable- for the remainder of our stay, we stayed at the Hanalei Bay Resort- it was in Princeville, and we rented a condo (but a studio) directly from the owner who was WONDERFUL.  I knew 2 years ago that I would rent some part of her condo- it is beautifully furnished, priced well, but best of all, she has the most incredible, completely stunning view of Hanalei Bay I had seen!  It was unit 4303, here is a link- http://www.summitpacificinc.com/4303.html#floorplan

We went back and forth whether or not to get the full condo, and ultimately decided against it because we felt we would be eating out anyway, and only in the condo to sleep.  It was tight for 3 nights with 4 (really) adults, but we were fine!  And the woman who owns it is really lovely- more about all of it after Waimea, because that's when we checked in!

And NO- NO free food on the plane- we ate a big lunch pre-boarding, then ate the snack boxes/ chesseburgers/sesame noodles/chicken wraps on the plane along with some sandwiches from home and granola bars.  There WAS food in first class, on the flight home as well- but, get this- that one home was a red eye to Chicago- it was 8 hours, and they had NO hot food (in coach)AND not enough blankets for everyone on the plane (not a problem in first class, tho-)!!!   United is the WORST, I really really miss Continental in my home airport.


----------



## englishrose47

What inspiring pix Ellen !!! Do they have chairlifts or helicopters for the elderley


----------



## dvc4life

All I can say is WOW, Double WOW!  I so want to go to Hawaii one day.  Your pictures are amazing.  I love the one of Tyler sitting there by himself.  He looks just so, relaxed.  

Keep em coming!


----------



## jenseib

Is your dell a laptop?
Mine jumps words around all the time. I hate it. I even had the keyboard replaced once because it stopped typing certain letters, now it types them all but the words jump all over and I have to watch and correct constantly. It's such a pain.


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> What inspiring pix Ellen !!! Do they have chairlifts or helicopters for the elderley



Probably not, but you can see so much from the overlooks which you can drive up to, and they have ramps-

And a big YEA on the helicopters!! Of course they have that!

How inspiring is THIS, tho- I read about a guy (on a hiking website) who did it, and he has a disability where he has to wear leg braces- I was VERY impressed!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Beautiful scenery, but I would be freaking out at those heights!

I absolutely cannot go anywhere near an edge like that!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow again!  Amazing pics Ellen! You guys did a killer hike!  I'm proud of you! I love the comment "sometimes there was a board" I can so relate to that!   Some of your hike looked like mine - slippery mud and all.  Great feeling of accomplishment once you were done!


----------



## CRdisMom

okay caught up.  I'm keeping this bookmarked for those dreary winter days that are ahead.  I love those photos.  I was stunned while I watched your adventures on FB.  Hawaii is definately on my to do list.  I may just have to wait until Katie can hike a bit more.  

Our big excitement this weekend is to go visit the biggest ball of twine in Darwin, MN.  Not nearly as fun as this but crazy none the less.


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> All I can say is WOW, Double WOW!  I so want to go to Hawaii one day.  Your pictures are amazing.  I love the one of Tyler sitting there by himself.  He looks just so, relaxed.
> 
> Keep em coming!



Tyler WAS so relaxed- what was even better was that REALLY, NO JOKE, he was sitting there EXACTLY like that when we came up to him.  It is not posed at ALL! 



jenseib said:


> Is your dell a laptop?
> Mine jumps words around all the time. I hate it. I even had the keyboard replaced once because it stopped typing certain letters, now it types them all but the words jump all over and I have to watch and correct constantly. It's such a pain.



YES! YES! That's exactly right!! I had to stop and correct 3 times on the response above!!  I HATE DELL!!!!!!!  Sometimes I'm typing and it jumps to the middle of someone else's sentence or to the middle of my own words randomly, and sometimes it just didn't type anything i wrote! DON'T BUY DELL!!!!!!!!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Beautiful scenery, but I would be freaking out at those heights!
> 
> I absolutely cannot go anywhere near an edge like that!



We did not go _right up _to the edge- and it was much worse on another hike we took- you'll see....



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow again!  Amazing pics Ellen! You guys did a killer hike!  I'm proud of you! I love the comment "sometimes there was a board" I can so relate to that!   Some of your hike looked like mine - slippery mud and all.  Great feeling of accomplishment once you were done!



Well, it was not very muddy on our hike- August is much drier than other times of year.  When it is muddy, all of those dirt stairs become a giant slip and slide- I don't think I would have enjoyed it very much then!



CRdisMom said:


> okay caught up.  I'm keeping this bookmarked for those dreary winter days that are ahead.  I love those photos.  I was stunned while I watched your adventures on FB.  Hawaii is definately on my to do list.  I may just have to wait until Katie can hike a bit more.
> 
> Our big excitement this weekend is to go visit the biggest ball of twine in Darwin, MN.  Not nearly as fun as this but crazy none the less.



That's so funny- that's where Pods always tells the kids I'm dragging them to next- the world's biggest ball of twine-   Really? You're going?  I can't wait to tell them!


----------



## podsnel

Driving back down Waimea Canyon Road, I couldn't stop gushing about our day so far- Timmy kept on telling me i was on an Oxtail Soup rush-, which I probably was- that was some magical soup I had had for breakfast! Looking at the Canyon on the way down, we noticed that it was a LOT foggier.  I think it was around 1:00 at this point- and can I just say, my kids were having an oxtail soup rush, too, because they couldn't get over all we had done and seen, and it was only 1 in the afternnon! Heck, Tyler isn't even awake yet at home in the summer by 1:00!  Anyway, we also noticed something else- it was a LOT smokier on the way down- it was almost too much- and when we got down a little further, we saw why- the fire, which had appeared so small earlier in the morning, had spread- and it was not good.






Those helicopters were still trying-






But they were not getting very far.  

click to play-




What we found out later was that the second road up into the canyon (the one the signs were directing us to, but we ignored) had actually been closed all morning.  The canyon was foggy, but maybe that was also trapped smoke.

And the next day?  BOTH roads were closed into the Canyon- it was all inaccesible.  And the day after that?  They began evacuating people.  It ended up being a very, very baaaaaaad fire.

Well, once we had finished there, we were headed to some Shave Ice- and not just any shave ice- we were going to JoJo's Anuenue shave ice, in Waimea-






I know- it doesn't look like much.  But it ended up being the best shave ice of the trip, AND it is touted as being the best shave ice on Kauai. It is NOT on the main road- THAT JoJo's is a copy trying to live off our JoJo's good name.  And the fact that the other JoJo's is in the building where the original JoJo's once stood. JoJo's Anuenue is on a side street off of the main road- right before we hit the other one.

Confused?  Don't worry- everyone else is, too.  

This being our first Shave Ice- ever- it took a bit to figure out what to order.  






Have I mentioned how much i hate my Dell lately?  Because I just prematurely posted again. Among other freakin irratations.....

So- decisions, decisions-











I knew what I wanted- Tropical Anuenue Special- Mac nut ice cream on the bottom, topped with Mango, Guava & Lilikoi (passion fruit). Oh- and i'll have mine with beans, please. 

Beans??????

Yea- dude, I am goin totally local- adzuki beans are these sweet beans Hawaiians put on their shave ice. Schaaaaaa...... If I had REALLY done it, though, I would have also gotten condensed milk on top- but that sounded too sweet for me, so I skipped it.






Tim got chocolate (why? Oh why did he get chocolate? He only likes vanilla- with sprinkles. ).  He did look happy about it though-






I have no idea what Pods got- I was busy talking to the nice local lady in line.






Looks like Mango to me- but he got vanilla ice cream on the bottom- uh, DUH- why would you EVER choose vanilla when there is mac nut to be had??? SHEESH- amateurs.....

Tyler got 






With no ice cream- and was so disappointed- he didn't know you could have gotten ice cream!

...

...

Am I the only one in the family that can read???  I explained it all to them before we got there- but, well, I guess they were listening to me about as much as usual. so their loss!  Mine was GREAT, beans and all! 

The nice lady in line and I had a great conversation (she lived on Kauai, and had just returned from her vacation in Alaska- in case you were wondering).  She was pretty impressed we knew to go to the right JoJo's- she said it was the best, and her son's girlfriend's sister worked there, so she would know. (Seriously- these are the conversations i have with total strangers- and i love every bit! ).  We also discussed the fire- which she said had started the night before at least, and her brother had called the fire dept about, but they brushed him off because they said it was already out and small.  She felt that someone was going to lose their job over this one.  She  asked where we were staying- and when i said Hanalei Bay Resort, she made a face and said, "All the way up there????"



It's like 1 1/2 hours _maybe_ away!  But when you live on a little island all your life, it becomes the ends of the earth, i suppose. 

We said goodbye, and decided to walk down the street to eat our shave ice on the beach-






Of course, there were chickens-






and black sand-






And amateurs-






I let Pods have some of my mac nut (he'd never make THAT mistake again!) before we piled back into the car- time to head "all the way up there" to Princeville!


----------



## franandaj

Oh good! I haven't missed too much, I saw 5 pages and thought yikes!!!!!

I remember when you booked this trip and shared your plans on one of your BCV TRs. The pictures so far have been stunning! And I know you have some exciting plans in the works!


----------



## snowmanlover

WOW, WOW, WOW....such BEAUTIFUL pictures AND a well written report of your trip to Hawaii!!

Your a gal after my own heart....lover of Disney & Hawaii!   

I have been to Hawaii 3 times, but on a cruise ship each time!  OH, that's right, you like cruising, too!!!  I read ALOT of reports, just don't comment like I probably should.

We are thinking next time we go to Hawaii of not doing a cruise.  Kauai & Maui are my favorite islands.  Of course, I think I would be happy to stay on any of them!!


----------



## CRdisMom

Yup the ball of twine. It's only an hour from my house.

I'll send the boys a postcard...lol


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I sure could use one of those shaved ice things right now!  I would have to do without the Mac nuts, never cutivated a taste for them.

I love to talk with people in line with me when on vacation. The kids used ot gte so embarrassed when I did that.

Hawaii is so beautiful, just wish the plane ride wasn't so long.

My laptop is a Sony Vaio & it does the jump around thing, too. It drives me crazy when that happens.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I am LOVIN your trip report.  Thank you so much for taking the time to share your wonderful vacation.


----------



## englishrose47

podsnel said:


> Probably not, but you can see so much from the overlooks which you can drive up to, and they have ramps-
> 
> And a big YEA on the helicopters!! Of course they have that!
> 
> How inspiring is THIS, tho- I read about a guy (on a hiking website) who did it, and he has a disability where he has to wear leg braces- I was VERY impressed!



Very inspiring , I was however thinking of me with the chairlift


----------



## MEK

That scenery is stunning.  I am so glad I remembered to check out your pictures tonight.  I don't think I could have stood another day at work where I looked at your updates and said DOH!  I can believe how blue that water is. Gorgeous.

Seriously - you really did your homework to know about the shaved ice place and why am I not shocked that not even one of the males in your house listened to you when you told them about the ice cream?  Sound familiar.

Oh - an about the Dell - I think its time for a Mac Missy.  You will not regret it! 

Keep the updates coming.  A-MAZING!


----------



## amyngary

You went to my favorite Hawaiian island without me??!!!

During our most recent trip to Kauai, we started a game anytime we were in the car to make up different "why did the chicken cross the road?" jokes (inspired of course by all the chickens everywhere there).  It was such fun and we still remind each other of those jokes....  "Why did the lion cross the Serengeti Plain? .... To get to the other Pride!... Why did the preschooler cross the playground? ... to get to the other SLIDE!...........

We had another trip booked to Kauai two Christmases ago, but then found out that we were expecting our third child.  I've been wishing ever since - canceling that trip was so hard to do!  And not rebooking it yet has been tough too, but we want to wait until our last child is out of diapers and can feed and dress himself first.  It's a long wait!

All this to say thanks for letting me live vicariously through you for now.  Great report.  I hope to find out as you share more that you did the stunning helicopter ride, but if not, you'll just have to go back!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Oh good! I haven't missed too much, I saw 5 pages and thought yikes!!!!!
> 
> I remember when you booked this trip and shared your plans on one of your BCV TRs. The pictures so far have been stunning! And I know you have some exciting plans in the works!



Hi there!!  Yea- it's 5 pages of mostly photos-I feel like it looks ridiculous when you look at the table of contents and I have so many posts- and not even out of day 1 yet!   But this was a BIG day for photography- not that others weren't, too.....  



snowmanlover said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW....such BEAUTIFUL pictures AND a well written report of your trip to Hawaii!!
> 
> Your a gal after my own heart....lover of Disney & Hawaii!
> 
> I have been to Hawaii 3 times, but on a cruise ship each time!  OH, that's right, you like cruising, too!!!  I read ALOT of reports, just don't comment like I probably should.
> 
> We are thinking next time we go to Hawaii of not doing a cruise.  Kauai & Maui are my favorite islands.  Of course, I think I would be happy to stay on any of them!!



Hi! So nice to meet you!  And thanks for the extremely lovely compliments! My head's all big now, there'll be no liven with me! Which cruise did you take?  I was thinking about doing that next time- but I can't get past the fact that Kauai is calling me back for a week just for it, but I really want to see Maui again and go to Hana and Haleakala for the sunrise....and then Aulani is on Oahu, so I'd need to go back there, too- SUCH a dilemma!  I know that the NCL POA goes to Maui and Kauai overnight- but I don't think that's gonna be enough for me!  It is SUCH a special place..... 



CRdisMom said:


> Yup the ball of twine. It's only an hour from my house.
> 
> I'll send the boys a postcard...lol



Oh no- just send it directly to Pods- he's the one who is absolutely DYING to go! 



Wicket's Mom said:


> I sure could use one of those shaved ice things right now!  I would have to do without the Mac nuts, never cutivated a taste for them.
> 
> I love to talk with people in line with me when on vacation. The kids used ot gte so embarrassed when I did that.
> 
> Hawaii is so beautiful, just wish the plane ride wasn't so long.
> 
> My laptop is a Sony Vaio & it does the jump around thing, too. It drives me crazy when that happens.



Too bad you don't like the macnuts!  Ok, YOU can get the vanilla at the bottom!   My kids don't get embarrassed when I talk to strangers- they just roll their eyes and say "What a surprise- Mommy's making a new friend..."   REALLY!

Like I said before- sometimes the best places are worth sucking it up for on a long plane ride- take a pill, take a nap- whatever it takes, go to Hawaii!

Sorry you have the jumping problem, too- it's REALLY bad this morning- I've had to stop and start like 50 times so far just doing these replies-  



dallastxcpa said:


> I am LOVIN your trip report.  Thank you so much for taking the time to share your wonderful vacation.



you are very welcome- I hope it's coming across as fun as it actually was!!


----------



## jenseib

So is shaved ice like a snowcone?  I am not fond of those and it sounds really strange with icecream in it...so I am guessing I am out of the loop of what it really is.

But I suppose if I was lucky enough to go to Hawaii, I might give it a try.
I like the black sand beach...very pretty


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Very inspiring , I was however thinking of me with the chairlift



No chairlifts yet, but ya never know!



MEK said:


> That scenery is stunning.  I am so glad I remembered to check out your pictures tonight.  I don't think I could have stood another day at work where I looked at your updates and said DOH!  I can believe how blue that water is. Gorgeous.
> 
> Seriously - you really did your homework to know about the shaved ice place and why am I not shocked that not even one of the males in your house listened to you when you told them about the ice cream?  Sound familiar.
> 
> Oh - an about the Dell - I think its time for a Mac Missy.  You will not regret it!
> 
> Keep the updates coming.  A-MAZING!



So funny-I was catching up on your TR when you were looking at mine.  On yours, all I can think is how different you and your BR are and how your SIL looks like she is on a merry go round when she's taking the plunge on Splash! Last night before I crashed I was up to a point where they FINALLY seemed to be letting their hair down a little- I hope that continues for all of your sakes!

YEA- I sure did my homework for Hawaii.  I was completely OBSESSED!! I read 6 books (all historical fiction) to get a good feel for what Hawaii IS, read EVERY review on Yelp and Trip Advisor and Chowhound, every blog I could find- it was a LOT of fun, the Hawaii planning- I haven't planned like that since we went to Italy for our 20th Anniversary. REALLY am blue right now it's over! 

And, I wanted THIS computer to be a MAC!! But Pods wouldn't listen!!  Stupid AMATEUR again!! However....oddly enough....just yesterday he said "I think we should get a mac".... REALLY? Are you SURE Pods??  



amyngary said:


> You went to my favorite Hawaiian island without me??!!!
> 
> During our most recent trip to Kauai, we started a game anytime we were in the car to make up different "why did the chicken cross the road?" jokes (inspired of course by all the chickens everywhere there).  It was such fun and we still remind each other of those jokes....  "Why did the lion cross the Serengeti Plain? .... To get to the other Pride!... Why did the preschooler cross the playground? ... to get to the other SLIDE!...........
> 
> We had another trip booked to Kauai two Christmases ago, but then found out that we were expecting our third child.  I've been wishing ever since - canceling that trip was so hard to do!  And not rebooking it yet has been tough too, but we want to wait until our last child is out of diapers and can feed and dress himself first.  It's a long wait!
> 
> All this to say thanks for letting me live vicariously through you for now.  Great report.  I hope to find out as you share more that you did the stunning helicopter ride, but if not, you'll just have to go back!



Sooooo funny!  I LOVE your jokes!!!   You are definitely invited on the next trip!!    Which I hope I can talk Pods into taking in a couple of years- Kauai really was amazing- my favorite island ever- a title previously held by St John in the USVI.  They are so alike, those two islands.  

I know how it is, waiting for the babies to grow up enough to go somewhere- we had the same issue once, and it was for Disney- Pods would not consider going until Timmy was 4.  It took FOREVER!!!!  But,  I can tell you, tho, as a mom of 3, #3 catches on earlier than everyone else, so hopefully it won't be long before you can take that return trip- 

We did take a helicopter ride on our honeymoon- on the Big Island- it was spectacular....but, that was one thing that we didn't do this time- sorry- I am the PTA President at the middle school, and one of the school secretaries made me PROMISE I would not take a helicopter ride on Kauai.  Her daughter went on her honeymoon there this past november, and the day before their own ride, another honeymoon couple tragically crashed and died.   So...I promised her i wouldn't go- we did hike on the Napali, and did a really great boat ride, so, I hope you'll still keep reading!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> So is shaved ice like a snowcone?  I am not fond of those and it sounds really strange with icecream in it...so I am guessing I am out of the loop of what it really is.
> 
> But I suppose if I was lucky enough to go to Hawaii, I might give it a try.
> I like the black sand beach...very pretty



It is and it isn't like a snow cone- the ice is actually shaved, which makes it very light- not hard like a snowcone (I am not a fan of them, either).  The toppings, when they are good, like they were at JoJos, taste kind of fresh- not super duper over the top sweet and chemical, like a snowcone, and the ice cream in the bottom was yum.....


----------



## glokitty

Awesome TR, love it! Can't wait for my trip to Kauai (staying at the Fern Grotto Inn) and Aulani in Jan.


----------



## JKSWonder

Definitely would have been a Lotta Colada shaved ice for me.  You are totally right about the whole mac nut thing...why would you get vanilla if mac nut is there?


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj sent me over to check out your TR.  I'm enjoying all your pics and thanks for showing me the trail we've been trying to decide if I could make it.  I'm thinking I'm too out of shape.


----------



## anewmac

playing catch up. your computers acting up and my internet (or maybe its my router?) is spazzing out so I havent been able to log in and I hate reading from my phone! 

Wow those views are breathtaking.. even the ones with all the fog and clouds. Its like you are actually in the clouds! So great that you were able to pack so much into the day. I love those types of vacations. 

Btw the monkey on this trip is the cutest one you have ever kissed! lol !


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!   Your pictures are stunning!    Not sure how I'd feel about all that hiking but the views sure do seem worth it!

You've definitely got me thinking about a trip.  May I ask were there any resources (books, websites etc.) that you found especially helpful for planning?  I would do Oahu/Aulani of course but probably another island as well.  You're making a strong case for Kauai but love Maui too.  

Fun to dream about at least!    They need to add a smiley wearing a grass skirt and doing the hula!


----------



## chasshan

What a great TR, and I love the pictures, WOW!
I've been enjoying reading the Dismoms 4.....TR, and was so excited to see your thread/link for this one.
What a coincidence as, just yesterday, I was literally just looking at pricing for Aulani for next summer. Not too bad if I can rent DVC points for 2 studios, but I'm guessing availability could be an issue. I keep teetering on the decision to buy into DVC, and Aulani might finally sway me.  Decisions, decisions....hmmmmm.

I agree, there should be a hula smiley face girl, but until then will stitch do?  

Can't wait for the next post!
Shanna


----------



## chepic

I am in and reading.....great photos, Ellen.

We are hoping to go for our 30th in 5 years....starting the planning now 

Cheryl


----------



## podsnel

glokitty said:


> Awesome TR, love it! Can't wait for my trip to Kauai (staying at the Fern Grotto Inn) and Aulani in Jan.



Thank-you!  And GREAT choice of a second island to add on to an Aulani stay-  Is the fern grotto inn near the Fern grotto?Sounds beautiful-



JKSWonder said:


> Definitely would have been a Lotta Colada shaved ice for me.  You are totally right about the whole mac nut thing...why would you get vanilla if mac nut is there?



EXACTLY!!!!!



ACDSNY said:


> franandaj sent me over to check out your TR.  I'm enjoying all your pics and thanks for showing me the trail we've been trying to decide if I could make it.  I'm thinking I'm too out of shape.



That's awesome!  Thanks for saying hi!  On that trail- give it a shot, you never know what you can do- I knew that we were going to be VERY active on this trip, so I put myself into training months before we left- and worked out religiously for the month before hand- it made it sooo much easier than it would have been.

BTW- I LOVE your tag! 



anewmac said:


> playing catch up. your computers acting up and my internet (or maybe its my router?) is spazzing out so I havent been able to log in and I hate reading from my phone!
> 
> Wow those views are breathtaking.. even the ones with all the fog and clouds. Its like you are actually in the clouds! So great that you were able to pack so much into the day. I love those types of vacations.
> 
> Btw the monkey on this trip is the cutest one you have ever kissed! lol !



I hate it when you can't get on the internet!!  I need your posts to make me laugh!!

Yea- we WERE in the clouds- sometimes, they were below us.  That was a really cool feeling-

and I agree 100%- by FAR the cutest monkey I have ever kissed!


----------



## podsnel

2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!   Your pictures are stunning!    Not sure how I'd feel about all that hiking but the views sure do seem worth it!
> 
> You've definitely got me thinking about a trip.  May I ask were there any resources (books, websites etc.) that you found especially helpful for planning?  I would do Oahu/Aulani of course but probably another island as well.  You're making a strong case for Kauai but love Maui too.
> 
> Fun to dream about at least!    They need to add a smiley wearing a grass skirt and doing the hula!




Thanks for the lovely compliments-  I did use Trip Advisor and Yelp alot- I also found a lot just by obsessively googling whatever place I wanted to go!  On TA, I read the forums- the group that hangs out on the Kauai boards is a really nice bunch-

And yea- we all need to beg Cory to find us a hula dancer smilie! 



chasshan said:


> What a great TR, and I love the pictures, WOW!
> I've been enjoying reading the Dismoms 4.....TR, and was so excited to see your thread/link for this one.
> What a coincidence as, just yesterday, I was literally just looking at pricing for Aulani for next summer. Not too bad if I can rent DVC points for 2 studios, but I'm guessing availability could be an issue. I keep teetering on the decision to buy into DVC, and Aulani might finally sway me.  Decisions, decisions....hmmmmm.
> 
> I agree, there should be a hula smiley face girl, but until then will stitch do?
> 
> Can't wait for the next post!
> Shanna



Thanks so much, I am very glad you like all the TRs!  I really need to get over on that DISmoms one and post, I think- I really wanted to get this one up and running first, tho.  And i actually have an old one from last November on here that needs one more post or two-  it has me feeling a little guilty....and good idea! Stitch works!



chepic said:


> I am in and reading.....great photos, Ellen.
> 
> We are hoping to go for our 30th in 5 years....starting the planning now
> 
> Cheryl



Hi Cheryl!  I like the way you think- planning a trip 5 years out! AWESOME!!  You are even worse than me!   I have been thinking of you- a friend of mine did a vow renewal onboard the Magic in June- she surprised her whole family- DH & 4 kids! Isn't that awesome?!  I kept trying to find your TR for her, but eventually gave up- they managed to have an awesome time anyway, just imagine!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> On that trail- give it a shot, you never know what you can do- I knew that we were going to be VERY active on this trip, so I put myself into training months before we left- and worked out religiously for the month before hand- it made it sooo much easier than it would have been.
> 
> BTW- I LOVE your tag!


 
I guess I better get exercising. 

The Tag Fairy seems to be handing out a lot of Boo Boos lately.


----------



## rndmr2

Just found this TR yesterday and loving it so far!!  You got so many beautiful pics! I love Hawaii, I have been there once on a cruise in 1998 I think it was and I really want to go back, can't wait to read more and see more pics!


----------



## chepic

Hi Cheryl!  I like the way you think- planning a trip 5 years out! AWESOME!!  You are even worse than me!   I have been thinking of you- a friend of mine did a vow renewal onboard the Magic in June- she surprised her whole family- DH & 4 kids! Isn't that awesome?!  I kept trying to find your TR for her, but eventually gave up- they managed to have an awesome time anyway, just imagine! [/QUOTE]

I know, I am sooooooo bad, drives the family crazy.  

I am certain that even though she couldn't read my thread, her trip was fabulous.     And I have a big mouth so I am very impressed that she could surprise her family.  

Tried to surprise the kids with a disney trip last year and they just groaned at me when I tried to wake them up!!!!  

cheryl


----------



## OurDogCisco

Great start...  Hanalei is my favorite place.  Hopefully, you hit all of my places on that side.  Did you stop at brick oven pizza for lunch?


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> I guess I better get exercising.
> 
> The Tag Fairy seems to be handing out a lot of Boo Boos lately.



I like Boo Boos!



rndmr2 said:


> Just found this TR yesterday and loving it so far!!  You got so many beautiful pics! I love Hawaii, I have been there once on a cruise in 1998 I think it was and I really want to go back, can't wait to read more and see more pics!



Hi!   Thanks and welcome!  I will do my best to keep entertaining you with pretty pictures. 



chepic said:


> Hi Cheryl!  I like the way you think- planning a trip 5 years out! AWESOME!!  You are even worse than me!   I have been thinking of you- a friend of mine did a vow renewal onboard the Magic in June- she surprised her whole family- DH & 4 kids! Isn't that awesome?!  I kept trying to find your TR for her, but eventually gave up- they managed to have an awesome time anyway, just imagine!



I know, I am sooooooo bad, drives the family crazy.  

I am certain that even though she couldn't read my thread, her trip was fabulous.     And I have a big mouth so I am very impressed that she could surprise her family.  

Tried to surprise the kids with a disney trip last year and they just groaned at me when I tried to wake them up!!!!  

cheryl[/QUOTE]

But were they excited when they stopped groaning? 

The only time I was ever able to do a surprise was for Tyler for Spring Break in 2010- he thought I was taking him to PT while Tim & I were going to Disney, but he ended up coming with us instead. It was wonderful, but his reaction was SOOOO teenager!  I think he said, "Really? Sweet....." 



OurDogCisco said:


> Great start...  Hanalei is my favorite place.  Hopefully, you hit all of my places on that side.  Did you stop at brick oven pizza for lunch?



I can understand why Hanalei is your favorite place- it is definitely one of mine, too.  I have wanted to see the pier since I was a kid, never knew where it was until the past couple of years! Do you mean Hanalei Pizza?  No- we didn't eat there- but we did eat at lots of other places in Hanalei- we spent all of our time there after this one day- so I'm guessing you'll like my TR a little bit!


----------



## OurDogCisco

podsnel said:


> I
> 
> I can understand why Hanalei is your favorite place- it is definitely one of mine, too.  I have wanted to see the pier since I was a kid, never knew where it was until the past couple of years! Do you mean Hanalei Pizza?  No- we didn't eat there- but we did eat at lots of other places in Hanalei- we spent all of our time there after this one day- so I'm guessing you'll like my TR a little bit!




Yes, I'm loving your trip report.  Hawaii is my favorite place in the whole world.  It even ranks higher than Disney.  We live in CA so, we go at least once a year.  

I should have worded my comment better as Brick Oven Pizza is on the way to or way back from Waimea Canyon.  It is pizza restaurant run by a New Yorker Family.  I think someone in the family married a Hawaiian person and they moved to New York or New Jersey or somewhere back East.  Didn't like it so, they moved back to Kauai and open the pizza place.  The pizza is really good.  It isn't New York style so, not the same.  But they have a garlic crust that is really good.  If you go back you'll have to try it...


----------



## DianeW

I'm joining in a bit late, hope that's ok!!

I'm really enjoying your TR!!!  My hubby and I are celebrating our 25th next year, and Hawaii is looking really good right now after seeing all your beautiful photos! 

We're also seriously considering buying into DVC for our 25th anniversary gift to each other, so I'm enjoying seeing some of the other places we can go with DVC in addition to the parks.  And since I live in west, Hawaii is very doable for us.

Loved your photos of all of the natural beauty that is Hawaii...including the shaved ice.   Yum...macadamia nut icecream.  That would have been my choice, too.

Can't wait to read more!!

Diane


----------



## snowmanlover

Hi! So nice to meet you!  And thanks for the extremely lovely compliments! My head's all big now, there'll be no liven with me! Which cruise did you take?  I was thinking about doing that next time- but I can't get past the fact that Kauai is calling me back for a week just for it, but I really want to see Maui again and go to Hana and Haleakala for the sunrise....and then Aulani is on Oahu, so I'd need to go back there, too- SUCH a dilemma!  I know that the NCL POA goes to Maui and Kauai overnight- but I don't think that's gonna be enough for me!  It is SUCH a special place..... 

You are welcome for the compliments and nice to meet you, too! 

My first cruise to Hawaii was in 2003 with my MIL on RCCL's Radiance of the Seas and it was an AWESOME ship, so awesome that we went again in 2004 and took my DH that time!  He liked cruising and Hawaii, but didn't like flying that far, so my we went without him in 2007 and sailed NCL Pride of America.  They were both nice, probably preferred the Radiance a little (my MIL did for sure) but I would sail POA again!  My MIL went two other times inbetween with friend's because she LOVES Hawaii!  She is planning on winning the lottery and moving to Hawaii!!  

I wanted to go to Hawaii on our Honeymoon 35 year's ago, but we went to Disney World instead!  Of course then, there was just the MK and the CR and Poly resorts.  We stayed off property cause we were poor!  LOL  We are celebrating our 35th anniversary in Disney World this year!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DianeW said:


> I'm joining in a bit late, hope that's ok!!
> 
> I'm really enjoying your TR!!!  My hubby and I are celebrating our 25th next year, and Hawaii is looking really good right now after seeing all your beautiful photos!
> 
> We're also seriously considering buying into DVC for our 25th anniversary gift to each other, so I'm enjoying seeing some of the other places we can go with DVC in addition to the parks.  And since I live in west, Hawaii is very doable for us.
> 
> Loved your photos of all of the natural beauty that is Hawaii...including the shaved ice.   Yum...macadamia nut icecream.  That would have been my choice, too.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!!
> 
> Diane



Congrats on 25 years!!!  I think DVC would be a great way to celebrate!  Especially with them offering DVC members premium annual passes for 399 this Fall!



snowmanlover said:


> Hi! So nice to meet you!  And thanks for the extremely lovely compliments! My head's all big now, there'll be no liven with me! Which cruise did you take?  I was thinking about doing that next time- but I can't get past the fact that Kauai is calling me back for a week just for it, but I really want to see Maui again and go to Hana and Haleakala for the sunrise....and then Aulani is on Oahu, so I'd need to go back there, too- SUCH a dilemma!  I know that the NCL POA goes to Maui and Kauai overnight- but I don't think that's gonna be enough for me!  It is SUCH a special place.....
> 
> You are welcome for the compliments and nice to meet you, too!
> 
> My first cruise to Hawaii was in 2003 with my MIL on RCCL's Radiance of the Seas and it was an AWESOME ship, so awesome that we went again in 2004 and took my DH that time!  He liked cruising and Hawaii, but didn't like flying that far, so my we went without him in 2007 and sailed NCL Pride of America.  They were both nice, probably preferred the Radiance a little (my MIL did for sure) but I would sail POA again!  My MIL went two other times inbetween with friend's because she LOVES Hawaii!  She is planning on winning the lottery and moving to Hawaii!!
> 
> I wanted to go to Hawaii on our Honeymoon 35 year's ago, but we went to Disney World instead!  Of course then, there was just the MK and the CR and Poly resorts.  We stayed off property cause we were poor!  LOL  We are celebrating our 35th anniversary in Disney World this year!!



Congrats on 35 years! What a great way to celebrate!  We are celebrating 32 today with a big move out of State!


----------



## knewton64

....just saw a few pics from yer tr.



Looks like ya had fun.
Now I get to have fun getting all caught up on your tr.

P.S.  (NYC was a blast!!)



T.T.F.N.


----------



## MissMet

Love your trip report! I went to Hawaii back in 2007 & of course loved it. Looking forward to reminising thru your report and also doing some planning. 

Taking my hubby (he's never been) in May for our 1 year anniversary.  Hoping to stay at Aulani for a week before headed on our NCL cruise. Don't know if I'll be able to get a week in May at the 7 month window. 

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## saintstickets

Finally got enough sleep after our trip to be able to access the DISboards and had to find your TR!  You bring back so many memories of our honeymoon trip to Kauai DW and I took 30 years ago!  Great pics and even better narration.  I'm loving the stroll down memory lane and look forward to the rest!  Thx podsnel!!


----------



## englishrose47

Keeping up with the chatter !!!!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up, Ellen! 
Your trip sounds really awesome and your photos are breathtaking! I cannot wait for MORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

dizneeat said:


> All caught up, Ellen!
> Your trip sounds really awesome and your photos are breathtaking! I cannot wait for MORE!!!!!!!!!!



I am soooo looking forward to the Food Porn from the Dream !!!!! Kara has wet my appetite already !!!!


----------



## 15isto2

Just found the report the scenery looks amazing


----------



## podsnel

OurDogCisco said:


> Yes, I'm loving your trip report.  Hawaii is my favorite place in the whole world.  It even ranks higher than Disney.  We live in CA so, we go at least once a year.
> 
> I should have worded my comment better as Brick Oven Pizza is on the way to or way back from Waimea Canyon.  It is pizza restaurant run by a New Yorker Family.  I think someone in the family married a Hawaiian person and they moved to New York or New Jersey or somewhere back East.  Didn't like it so, they moved back to Kauai and open the pizza place.  The pizza is really good.  It isn't New York style so, not the same.  But they have a garlic crust that is really good.  If you go back you'll have to try it...



VERY jealous of everyone in CA who can hop over to Kauai the way we on the east coast can just hop over the the Caribbean.  We met soooo many people in Hawaii from CA! I do love St John in the USVI dearly (and people there call Kauai the STJ of the Pacific) though.  But even STJ loses to Kauai- it's pure heaven.

And I will put the NY Pizza on our list for next time!   Thanks!



DianeW said:


> I'm joining in a bit late, hope that's ok!!
> 
> I'm really enjoying your TR!!!  My hubby and I are celebrating our 25th next year, and Hawaii is looking really good right now after seeing all your beautiful photos!
> 
> We're also seriously considering buying into DVC for our 25th anniversary gift to each other, so I'm enjoying seeing some of the other places we can go with DVC in addition to the parks.  And since I live in west, Hawaii is very doable for us.
> 
> Loved your photos of all of the natural beauty that is Hawaii...including the shaved ice.   Yum...macadamia nut icecream.  That would have been my choice, too.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!!
> 
> Diane



Another one who can get there faster than me! Jealous AGAIN!   I think DVC is a GREAT anniversary gift- for us, I received 3 Christmas gifts 2 different times of DVC points- BEST GIFT EVER, IMHO.  Do it!!  And- happy anniversary! 



snowmanlover said:


> Hi! So nice to meet you!  And thanks for the extremely lovely compliments! My head's all big now, there'll be no liven with me! Which cruise did you take?  I was thinking about doing that next time- but I can't get past the fact that Kauai is calling me back for a week just for it, but I really want to see Maui again and go to Hana and Haleakala for the sunrise....and then Aulani is on Oahu, so I'd need to go back there, too- SUCH a dilemma!  I know that the NCL POA goes to Maui and Kauai overnight- but I don't think that's gonna be enough for me!  It is SUCH a special place.....
> 
> You are welcome for the compliments and nice to meet you, too!
> 
> My first cruise to Hawaii was in 2003 with my MIL on RCCL's Radiance of the Seas and it was an AWESOME ship, so awesome that we went again in 2004 and took my DH that time!  He liked cruising and Hawaii, but didn't like flying that far, so my we went without him in 2007 and sailed NCL Pride of America.  They were both nice, probably preferred the Radiance a little (my MIL did for sure) but I would sail POA again!  My MIL went two other times inbetween with friend's because she LOVES Hawaii!  She is planning on winning the lottery and moving to Hawaii!!
> 
> I wanted to go to Hawaii on our Honeymoon 35 year's ago, but we went to Disney World instead!  Of course then, there was just the MK and the CR and Poly resorts.  We stayed off property cause we were poor!  LOL  We are celebrating our 35th anniversary in Disney World this year!!



I have heard Radiance Class ships are very nice- I have also heard mixed things about POA- but I think I like their itinerary best of all the ships because of the overnights.  I want to spend a lot more time on Kauai, and I'd also like to go back to Maui.  And on Oahu, there was alot we didn't do because we were with the kids- historical stuff.  Guess I'd better start saving up! 



knewton64 said:


> ....just saw a few pics from yer tr.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ya had fun.
> Now I get to have fun getting all caught up on your tr.
> 
> P.S.  (NYC was a blast!!)
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



Glad you had fun in the big apple!  Did you see Pods at the Giants game (where the STUNK!)? 



MissMet said:


> Love your trip report! I went to Hawaii back in 2007 & of course loved it. Looking forward to reminising thru your report and also doing some planning.
> 
> Taking my hubby (he's never been) in May for our 1 year anniversary.  Hoping to stay at Aulani for a week before headed on our NCL cruise. Don't know if I'll be able to get a week in May at the 7 month window.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Great anniversary trip!  We were able to get a 1 bdrm OV at 7 months- in August.  I think if you go before most schools let out you'll be fine.  Especially if you can be flexible about which type of room you get.


----------



## podsnel

saintstickets said:


> Finally got enough sleep after our trip to be able to access the DISboards and had to find your TR!  You bring back so many memories of our honeymoon trip to Kauai DW and I took 30 years ago!  Great pics and even better narration.  I'm loving the stroll down memory lane and look forward to the rest!  Thx podsnel!!



Aloha Bill!! Welcome back!  Are you doing a TR?  Can you believe it is _behind_ us instead of to look forward to?    I got your PM- and I agree with all of your comments. we HATED that traffic!   But loved the resort. And loved the North Shore, and the guys we went scuba diving with and kayaking with.  Would definitely go back, tho.



englishrose47 said:


> Keeping up with the chatter !!!!



Mornin' Rosie!



dizneeat said:


> All caught up, Ellen!
> Your trip sounds really awesome and your photos are breathtaking! I cannot wait for MORE!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome home! Have you started your TR?  I am REALLY excited to see you booked BTB on the Fantasy- that is going to be INCREDIBLE!!!!!  So happy you like the pics- they don't even come close to doing it justice.  Most beautiful place I have ever been.  I was literally brought to tears daily by all of it, just so heavenly. 



15isto2 said:


> Just found the report the scenery looks amazing



Welcome! And as I said to Karin above, my pics do not even come close to how breathtaking it truly was- heaven on earth.


----------



## dizneeat

podsnel said:


> Welcome home! Have you started your TR?  I am REALLY excited to see you booked BTB on the Fantasy- that is going to be INCREDIBLE!!!!!  So happy you like the pics- they don't even come close to doing it justice.  Most beautiful place I have ever been.  I was literally brought to tears daily by all of it, just so heavenly.




Hi Ellen!
I actually started my trip report yesterday. (see the link here?  )

We booked those Fantasy cruises about half a year or so ago (well, in February ) and had already the whole trip laid out perfectly. Now, given our trip this year we are going to throw it all around again (but keeping the two cruises )

I am really trying to incorporate Hawaii into our 2014 itinerary, but at the moment it does not look good. Flights to California, 4 weeks there AND then a flight to Hawaii and possibly Aulani .... maybe if we win the lottery or flight prices go down.  
In the meantime I am just taking in your photos and am hoping and praying we will make it to Hawaii some time.


----------



## englishrose47

Still keeping up!!!!


----------



## podsnel

We began our drive back to Kauai Beach resort, where we had left our luggage checked with bell services (never a good idea to leave the luggage in the car when you're hiking, even on Kauai).  On the way, we drove through the tree tunnel- although I actually missed the turnoff, because I was checking facebook instead of playing co-pilot at the time.  Shhh- don't tell Pods!  He thinks the GPS screwed up! 

click to play-


 






What was really so amazing about this island was that it seemed everywhere you turned it was just absolutely gorgeous. On the left, on the right- everywhere was beauty.

Oh...to be  a school bus driver on Kauai...






I think I could adjust to living there!  We picked up the luggage at KBR and were on our way-






On our way, in Anahola we tried to find the Kauai Wild Boar and fruit stand- but no luck.  Guess we would have to locate something else for Tim & Ty, since Pods & I were having dinner at an adult restaurant tonight.  

We were soon approaching the North Shore, and it felt positively jungle like-

click to play-




We would be staying in Princeville for the next 3 nights, and wanted to make a quick stop at the Princeville shopping center for a few things.  Here we ordered some quesadillas, tacos etc for T&T's dinner at Frederico's Fresh Mex, then Pods & boys went snack shopping at Foodland and I went in search of some wine at the Princeville Wine Market.  Grabbed the Mexican food, and it was time to check in-

click to play-




We were parked and riding with our tons of luggage on the golf cart to our studio condo.  Hanalei Bay resort is almost like 2 resorts in one.  On the one hand, it's a timeshare, and you can trade in or book directly through the resort to stay in one of their timeshare properties (which receive mixed reviews, FWIW).  We were not doing that- I had rented from a woman named Janice who owns a large condo which she has furnished BEAUTIFULLY, here is a link to see the whole thing- http://www.summitpacificinc.com/430123.html.  We were only renting one small part of that, 4303- because we felt that we weren't going to be in the room a whole lot, and we were only staying 3 nights.  Any longer, and I definitely would have booked 4302.  I would HIGHLY recommend renting from Janice, she was absolutely LOVELY to deal with, she allowed us early check in (which we didn't take advantage of) AND late check out on Tuesday (5pm), left 2 beach chairs and 2 boogie boards for us, too.  All of that was wonderful, but the main reason I wanted to rent from Janice was her view. Completely jawdropping, even in the fog and/or rain.











She left this welcome basket for us- really, so thoughtful-











Even T&T were impressed with our view-






Timmy was NOT impressed, however, by the Roosters who were CONSTANTLY crowing outside. 











They ate, we showered, and we left for our romantic dinner-






Up next- dinner at Kauai Grill, St Regis, Princeville......


----------



## englishrose47

The scenery is breathtaking Ellen !!! I agree with the boys Roosters are not fun in the early morning


----------



## podsnel

Tonight we would be dining at the Kauai Grill, which is one of Jean George Vongerichten's restaurants. Saturday was the only night it would be open while we were there, so we did not have much choice about when to go- and thankfully, the boys were fine with it- they were looking forward to chillaxing in bed after our busy, busy day.
 I had flip flopped a LOT on this restaurant- it is very expensive, and it gets mixed reviews. But it has amazing views of the sunset, and if I had to eat during the sunset on my first full day on Kauai, well- I had to be somewhere I could watch.  So, after dining there myself, I have nothing but good things to say.  I thought the whole evening was magnificent. 

The resort itself is beautiful.






Once we had figured out where we were going, we were seated one row away from the windows- so sunset viewing was not going to be  a problem. 
Of course, since I had been obsessing over this restaurant choice for months, I had also been obsessing over the menu for months- starting with the cocktails.  I ordered a Ginger Margarita
Sauza Hornitos Reposado Tequila, Ginger, Lime
Ginger Salt






Yummmm.....Pods tried a Pineapple Mojito
Bacardi Light Rum, Pineapple, Mint
13






The pineapple was a nice addition to the traditional mojito.  Next were appetizers- and I was slightly torn between two, but ultimately decided I HAD to check this one out- Crispy Poached Eggs
Caviar, Vodka Crème Fraîche
25






It was INCREDIBLE!!!!! They actually lightly poach the egg first, then coat it (very gently- they lose a lot of eggs in the process) with panko and deep fry it.  Crazy, crazy over-the-top inventive!  Pods was in the mood for Grilled shrimp, which is changed from the current menu online-






Great flavor.  It began to downpour outside- the North Shore of Kauai is known to be rainy, so it came as no surprise to anyone, including the paddle boarders and kayakers we were watching out on Hanalei Bay.  They just kept on going, and eventually, it stopped...and they kept on going some more.

We shared a bottle of wine with dinner, I believe it was Vouvray Les Cuvée des Fondraux 2008 Champalou 
Loire Valley, France.  I love Vouvray, and this did not disappoint, while being very reasonable at $44, I thought.

For our entrees, Pods chose better than I did.  I ordered Hapuupuu
Malaysian Chili Sauce
Thai Basil
38  - mainly because I liked saying hapuupuu, but I had forgotten reviews I read (which turned out to be correct, I think) that said the chili sauce is overpowering for the fish.. But I did like this particular fish a lot! It is also known as Hawaiian Black Sea Bass-






Pods wisely chose the signature entree- Mahi Mahi
Nut and Seed Crust
Sweet and Sour Jus
42  






THAT was fabulous!  I also ordered a side,which was corn with jalepenos and cheese (not on current menu)- it was ok, nothing I'm dying to go back for again. 






The sun was setting-
















and with it, we ordered dessert.  I was very curious about this one, so I tried it- White Chocolate and Yuzu Pavlova
Thai Basil Syrup






I just couldn't do it- it was too far over the top for me, and the waiter graciously noticed I wasn't eating it and removed it from our bill.  Pods ordered better AGAIN with Coconut Panna Cotta
Exotic Fruit Salad, Lilikoi Sorbet






That was so light and delish. 

I am really happy we went here, and I would not hesitate to go back- on our way out, we admired the gorgeous St Regis, Princeville (this was formerly the Princeville Hotel, and it is the hotel George Clooney styed in while filming The Descendents- it is also featured in the film.  Gotta say, if I was George Clooney, I'd book a suite here, too. OMG, it was soooo nice there!).





















The valet brought our car, and it was back to HBR and to bed- good thing the ST Regis was right next door, we were out like a light in minutes!

Up next- screaming makes you go faster on the ziplines at Princeville Ranch!


----------



## ACDSNY

I love the Princeville area and going out to Ke'e Beach to walk the beach and watch the sunset.


----------



## dizneeat

Wow! Great updates, Ellen!

The photos in part 1 are again stunning and the food looks ..... well, let's say, VERY inviting. 
Just what I need when I am trying to skip dinner.


----------



## podsnel

Well, that's not exactly right.  Up next is breakfast, not ziplining- cause you KNOW I gotta eat!!  

I was up early and first again, although I think I made it just past sunrise today.  Still, I was happy to go sit out on the balcony and just BE, because who could ever get tired of this view-






Not me, that's for sure.  I was still pinching myself every 5 minutes to make sure it was real.  Pods woke up and I convinced him we should go into Hanalei for breakfast, letting the boys sleep in a bit longer.  We walked to the car, seeing it had rained some more-











We felt bad for the tennis employees- it seemed they were always swabbin the decks, getting rid of the rain on all the tennis courts with giant squeegies.

I did love the drive into Hanalei every day.  I know in the Descendants movie, it seemed George Clooney jogged from his hotel to Hanalei Bay, but this is just not possible (unless he went for a swim on the way).  The Hanalei river needs to be crossed to get there.  I don't know about George, but for us by car (and everyone else) you do that via a one lane bridge- custom is for 6 cars to pass before 6 cars pass in the other direction. KWIM?






Driving into sleepy Hanalei, you just know you are going somewhere special-






It is a little surfer town, and I am head over heels in love with it.  

Today we were having breakfast at the Wake Up Cafe. It's described as  a local surfer joint.  Which is how they describe everywhere in hanalei!






 There were only a few people eating when we arrived.  I think it was all of 7am. I went with the recommended specialties- a Mac Nut Cinnamon Roll for $4(I ordered a second for the boys)






and OMG, the BEST yogurt brekkie ever-the Hanalei Bowl- half a papaya topped with yogurt and homemade granola ($9.50)






Pods got a not so great omelet- the server said our best things are starred, and omelets were not starred, so his loss for not paying attention-)











We placed an order to take back with us (oh- did I mention the coffee? I should- it was amazing!).  I wanted to get Tyler the Over the Falls- french toast, topped with pineapple, coconut and whipped cream made with Portuguese sweet bread ($9.50).  Unfortunately, that one doesn't pack well, so I had to choose plain french toast for Tim and some kind of eggs for Ty. On the way back, we pulled over to look at the Taro Fields (and I am cursing myself because it was cloudy that morning- I meant to go back when it was sunny!  I need another trip! I missed a photo! ).
















Back in 4303, T&T were up, and having I think Skittles for breakfast-






Which was then changed to brekkie on the balcony-











And our first rainbow of the trip-











Heaven.  Pure heaven.

Up next- ziplines!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Nice update!  The room looks great.  I assume that being a third floor unit you had to climb stairs to get there right?

You're starting to sell me on Kauai (although I really want to do the Big Island), we may do both and Aulani!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ellen!  You got some amazing pics!   Looks like paradise with a capital P!  I thought Oahu was beautiful, but Kauai is beyond words.

Im glad you took advantage of going to dinner at Kauai Grill. It's not like you could just save it for next week or something. 

What a fun adventure for your brekkie!  You had my kind of breakfast this time!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I'm back & getting caught up. I love the pictures of Kuai, (my spelling isn't so good), exactly the type of place I would like to visit!

I love the outfit you wore to dinner, the colors are beautiful!


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> And our first rainbow of the trip-



That's one thing I remember from our trip 30 years ago...plenty of rainbows.  It rains so much that there are plenty of opportunities.  Great TR!  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> You're starting to sell me on Kauai (although I really want to do the Big Island), we may do both and Aulani!


 
Great idea!  Kauai, Big Island and Aulani


----------



## anewmac

you guys party like rock stars I wanna vacation with ya .. oh wait LOL. Food looks yum. And of course the views are breath taking.


----------



## MEK

OMG - I looked at all your pictures this morning and they are stunning!  The view from your condo is amazing.  I didn't realize you were going to so many different destinations while you were visiting.  Of course - you are still saving the best for last.

The resort where you had dinner looks phenomenal.  Of course, reading quickly this morning I can't even remember where you said you went, but it looks like it was the perfect night out.  The food looks amazing.

I promise to go back and reread when I am not as rushed.


----------



## papertraveller

Hi Ellen,
Your photos are simply magnificent. 'Nuff said!
Keep it coming girl!


----------



## englishrose47

That Rainbow pix is awesome !!!!


----------



## G'sMaman

Love  your trip reports and love the Princeville Resort as well!  Its one of my favorite places to visit.    When we stayed there a couple of years ago, Jennifer Aniston and Adam Sandler were filming a movie there.  Wasnt really a fan of Adam Sandlers, but every time we ran into him he couldnt have been nicer to my DD who was 3 at the time.  He seemed like he's probably a pretty great father.  Really looking forward to the rest of your report!


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> The scenery is breathtaking Ellen !!! I agree with the boys Roosters are not fun in the early morning



Yea, well- roosters are a part of the Kauai package, whether ya like them or not!   Fortunately, the room was quiet when the door was closed- kind of. 



dizneeat said:


> Hi Ellen!
> I actually started my trip report yesterday. (see the link here?  )
> 
> We booked those Fantasy cruises about half a year or so ago (well, in February ) and had already the whole trip laid out perfectly. Now, given our trip this year we are going to throw it all around again (but keeping the two cruises )
> 
> I am really trying to incorporate Hawaii into our 2014 itinerary, but at the moment it does not look good. Flights to California, 4 weeks there AND then a flight to Hawaii and possibly Aulani .... maybe if we win the lottery or flight prices go down.
> In the meantime I am just taking in your photos and am hoping and praying we will make it to Hawaii some time.



You going to Hawaii is like me going to New Zealand- that's alot of flight time.  When I make that trip, I will be going halfway and staying a while before I do the rest.  And yea- I'll have to win the lottery to do it, too! 



franandaj said:


> Nice update!  The room looks great.  I assume that being a third floor unit you had to climb stairs to get there right?
> 
> You're starting to sell me on Kauai (although I really want to do the Big Island), we may do both and Aulani!



YOU saved my BUTT the other day- and you don't even know, because I didn't stick around to post, I was too busy freaking out and changing flights and hotels!!!  I saw in a thread you were on what the dates are for next year's D23 event- and how the villas are sold out already for some dates at 11 mos out.    I am hoping to score GCV at 7 mos out- I hope I do have some kind of a shot right at 7 months- EXCEPT when it is that expo weekend!! OMG- I was on the phone with United and the Ahwahnee and the Charlotte Hotel changing everything to the next week. I was a little worried about the flights, I'm using miles and there are a ton of planes, and United is messed up and who knows WHAT they'll put out there.  But I called the Ahwahnee at EXACTLY 1 year and 1 day out because it's August. SO FREAKED OUT.  Anyway, as of now I had to add another day (no good flights on 8/7 to San Fran for 12.500 points) but they are messing around with everything, so I am hopeful they will release more as time goes by.  Cross your fingers for us!

Now- for your question- yes, sorry, we did have to climb stairs.  No elevator, but there was a porter who helped with our ton of luggage.  And the way the building was, it was only up one flight- because it's built on a hill, the 1st floor was actually a flight down.

Definitely do both!!    I have been to the Big Island and it is very different from Kauai- kauai is just so lush and green- Hawaii reminds me of vacationing the moon.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ellen!  You got some amazing pics!   Looks like paradise with a capital P!  I thought Oahu was beautiful, but Kauai is beyond words.
> 
> Im glad you took advantage of going to dinner at Kauai Grill. It's not like you could just save it for next week or something.
> 
> What a fun adventure for your brekkie!  You had my kind of breakfast this time!



I agree, Kauai IS beyond words.  I need a thesaurus, there are only so many times I can say Beautiful, goreous, breathtaking and amazing- and I am only on the third day!   Oahu also was lovely, but I felt like there to get to the beauty, you had to first pass by factories, parking lots, traffic, highways, traffic, traffic and traffic to see it.  On Kauai, when you sat in traffic, it lasted 10 minutes, and you were still blown away by the view.  Very different.



Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm back & getting caught up. I love the pictures of Kuai, (my spelling isn't so good), exactly the type of place I would like to visit!
> 
> I love the outfit you wore to dinner, the colors are beautiful!



Thank you!  I ordered it from Nordstrom's online- it looked Hawaiian to me!


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> I love the Princeville area and going out to Ke'e Beach to walk the beach and watch the sunset.



Sorry- I missed you on that last one!  

We loved it there, too.  We did got to Ke'e, but during the day- so sunset there will have to go on my list for next time (and then we'll have dinner at Med Gourmet on the way back- already planning my return!! 



dizneeat said:


> Wow! Great updates, Ellen!
> 
> The photos in part 1 are again stunning and the food looks ..... well, let's say, VERY inviting.
> Just what I need when I am trying to skip dinner.



After vacation dieting SUCKS!!! It's just another dose of cruel reality where calories count again! 



saintstickets said:


> That's one thing I remember from our trip 30 years ago...plenty of rainbows.  It rains so much that there are plenty of opportunities.  Great TR!  I can't wait to read more.



Loved all the rainbows- saw loads of them on Oahu, too!



ACDSNY said:


> Great idea!  Kauai, Big Island and Aulani



YES!! DEFINITELY!!



anewmac said:


> you guys party like rock stars I wanna vacation with ya .. oh wait LOL. Food looks yum. And of course the views are breath taking.



I can't WAIT for next May!!! 



MEK said:


> OMG - I looked at all your pictures this morning and they are stunning!  The view from your condo is amazing.  I didn't realize you were going to so many different destinations while you were visiting.  Of course - you are still saving the best for last.
> 
> The resort where you had dinner looks phenomenal.  Of course, reading quickly this morning I can't even remember where you said you went, but it looks like it was the perfect night out.  The food looks amazing.
> 
> I promise to go back and reread when I am not as rushed.



It is such a hike to get there, I would hate to only visit one island- really, each one is very different from the rest.  I am going to have a VERY hard time figuring out my next Hawaii vacation, tho- because I want to go back to Maui, and I will NEVER visit Hawaii without spending time on Kauai ever again- and then there's that Disney resort....so much to decide!  Where's my winning lottery ticket already????



papertraveller said:


> Hi Ellen,
> Your photos are simply magnificent. 'Nuff said!
> Keep it coming girl!



THANKS!!! And I will update later today- I REALLY need to get to BJ's....



englishrose47 said:


> That Rainbow pix is awesome !!!!



Thanks Rosie!



G'sMaman said:


> Love  your trip reports and love the Princeville Resort as well!  Its one of my favorite places to visit.    When we stayed there a couple of years ago, Jennifer Aniston and Adam Sandler were filming a movie there.  Wasnt really a fan of Adam Sandlers, but every time we ran into him he couldnt have been nicer to my DD who was 3 at the time.  He seemed like he's probably a pretty great father.  Really looking forward to the rest of your report!



Well, that's very kind, thank-you!  How cool about adam Sandler!  They make soooo many movies on that North Shore- and sooo many celebrities have homes there- if I were a celeb, I know that's where I would want to be, too.  Crap AGAIN!  Where's my winning lottery ticket????


----------



## papertraveller

G'sMaman said:


> Love  your trip reports and love the Princeville Resort as well!  Its one of my favorite places to visit.    When we stayed there a couple of years ago, Jennifer Aniston and Adam Sandler were filming a movie there.  Wasnt really a fan of Adam Sandlers, but every time we ran into him he couldnt have been nicer to my DD who was 3 at the time.  He seemed like he's probably a pretty great father.  Really looking forward to the rest of your report!



We got that movie in a basket at a school fundraiser. It's called Just Go With It. And in the genre of Jennifer Aniston-Adam Sandler rom-coms, it's not bad. And I say this having sat through it at least four times. The check-in scene at the hotel is pretty funny. The scenery, of course, is terrific.


----------



## podsnel

papertraveller said:


> We got that movie in a basket at a school fundraiser. It's called Just Go With It. And in the genre of Jennifer Aniston-Adam Sandler rom-coms, it's not bad. And I say this having sat through it at least four times. The check-in scene at the hotel is pretty funny. The scenery, of course, is terrific.



Oh yea!  I've seen it, too (although not nearly as much as you!).  It really amazes me how many movies have been filmed there, including POC On Stranger Tides (and I have my own movie of where they filmed from this trip!) I'll have to find a list and add it into my next update.  I LOVE Rom-coms....


----------



## rndmr2

Glad you enjoyed your dinner at the Kauai Grill, it's really pretty there and you had a great view from your table. That dessert you ordered did look a little crazy, what was all that? 

Beautiful view from your room, must have been awesome to have breakfast out on the balcony.


----------



## G'sMaman

papertraveller said:


> We got that movie in a basket at a school fundraiser. It's called Just Go With It. And in the genre of Jennifer Aniston-Adam Sandler rom-coms, it's not bad. And I say this having sat through it at least four times. The check-in scene at the hotel is pretty funny. The scenery, of course, is terrific.



Good memory!  I always meant to go see the movie, but it seemed like it came and went pretty quickly.  I'll have to see if it's still available on DVD.  It's always funny to see what ends up in the movies.  They can spend weeks shooting at a particular location and it ends up only being 5 minutes of the finished movie.  



podsnel said:


> Oh yea!  I've seen it, too (although not nearly as much as you!).  It really amazes me how many movies have been filmed there, including POC On Stranger Tides (and I have my own movie of where they filmed from this trip!) I'll have to find a list and add it into my next update.  I LOVE Rom-coms....



Great idea!  I have already added The Descendants to my list based on your TR.  Your pictures are amazing and are the perfect reminder of why we love going to Kauai.  We live in San Francisco so flights to Hawaii are not too bad, but we skipped Kauai this year and went to Aulani instead and loved it, especially with a toddler in tow.  I told my husband if we bought some Aulani points then I would forego our trips to the Princeville Resort . . . at least for now.    Oh, the bargains we have to strike to get our DVC fix.


----------



## podsnel

On Sunday morning, we had booked a Zip and Dip tour at Princeville Ranch Adventures- http://princevilleranch.com/ The zip n dip included 9 ziplines, a hike through the rainforest to a watering hole and small waterfall where we would have a picnic lunch. The boys were REALLY excited about doing this- I was looking forward to it, too.  Although I am afraid of heights, I was pretty sure once I did it, I would be over it and I would love it!  Well....I was right!  I loved it!  There were 12 of us in our group, plus our two AWESOME guides, Kaye & Chet.  They start you off with a little one, and the lines keep getting bigger and bigger until the end when you ride the double zip- King Kong.  Ok- THAT one I was shaking on, it's a little different than the rest- but more on that later.  First- a few pics of the others-

We got into our harnesses and boarded a truck for the short ride to the ziplines-











My family went first- 











It's nice that they have that little practice one, but when you do it the first time, you are scared nonetheless!  There was one woman in our grouop who was absolutely TERRIFIED- and she never got over it.  She would not even open her eyes- and she was shaking like a leaf.  We all felt so bad for her- I can't begin to imagine how stressful it all was for her.











We actually chose this zipline tour for several reasons- at the top of the list was that it was located about 5 minutes from where we were staying...but, besides that, it gets excellent reviews and it has the kind of ziplines where you run off a ramp- somehow that is less stressful when you are afraid of heights- I know this because King Kong is NOT a ramp- but more on that later-

Click to play-
























On the website, the video says screaming makes you go faster!  So I always made sure to test that theory when it was my turn!

click to play-




The zip n dip also includes a swinging bridge- THAT was pretty scary, it took a while for me to get across!  But Timmy went first, and Kay shook the bridge the whole time- it was pretty funny.  She also ran across before any of us, with no hands, and challenged us to do the same.  Pods made it about 1/3 of the way like that- me, I wasn't up for that challenge AT ALL! 
















Crap-Photobucket issues- back with more soon-


----------



## podsnel

Ok...so that time I couldn't even close the page the PB was on- what a mess that sight is lately!  Anywho..... we walked over to another zip-






On the next one I took some pics of myself while I was flying through the air, so I guess I was comfortable doing this now!
















It was beautiful on that ranch- well, DUH! Of course it was!!!  It was on Kauai!! 











We did a group pic-






Our guides told us to jump-






So then we told them to jump-











Those guides were the BEST- I really loved Kay, she was hilarious.  

click to play-




At the end she hugged me good bye twice and told me what a great family I had- that made me like her EVEN MORE! 
















This is Chet coming in- Kay told us to high five him- he said it was awesome and it made his day!






Then it was time for a hike into the rainforest-

PB issues AGAIN!!!   Back in a minute-


----------



## ACDSNY

Love the pics!

You're a braver woman than I was.  Six of us did the Hike, Zip and Kayak tour in 2008 at the Princeville Ranch, I took pics instead of doing the ziplines.  We all loved the tour and guides.  We had a couple from NYC in our group so the guides kept telling them to watch out for wild pigs and kept making pig noises.  We raised pigs so we knew the noises were nowhere close to the real thing, so it kept us all laughing on the hike.


----------



## KristiMc

That looks like so much fun.  That is on my list for when I get to Hawaii - someday


----------



## podsnel

Above us was a zip we had already done-






This part was muddy and slippery on the rocks- once again, I was ELATED we were wearing Keens.  The hike was rated moderate, and was just over a mile in.






While the guides got lunch ready, we all grabbed an inner tube and jumped in the watering hole.  To get in, we all climbed up a little cliff and jumped in.  











Except...jumping off was freakin me out!!!  It was only maybe 8 feet, but I was freaked! What a loser!!!   But, I really wanted to go swimming, and the group encouraged me- so I sucked it up and jumped.  We had a really, really great bunch of people with us that day- I LOVED those total strangers!  I KNOW! You're SHOCKED!!! 






That was not me jumping, by the way.  But she looks much better in her swimsuit than I did in mine, so you can look at her instead. We floated around for a while-





















It was a great way to cool off.  Then it was time to get out and eat.  DUH!! I didn't have to jump!  I could have just gone in the way we got out!  I am just so stupid sometimes it's a wonder I remember to breathe! 






Lunch was make your own sandwiches and cookies.  It tasted great.  See the little cat in the pic?






He lives there.  Someone tried to find him a home, and moved him about 5 miles away.  He ended up coming back.  That cat REALLY wants to be there!

A pretty view for lunch-






Then it was time for our last zip- King Kong- yikes!!  26 ft high platform, on the edge of a ravine, 1200 feet long, and side by side- a double.  First you had to climb up this-











And lemme tell ya- I was shaking by the time I got to the top.  Then they unhook you from the wire you were attached to coming up, and ask you to stand on a box on the edge of that platform so they can attach you to the zip.






No lie- my knees were knockin together!  It was really high up there!!  Remember I said King Kong was different than the other zips?  Well, that's because there is no ramp, and you just jump off.  Seriously.  I had heart palpitations over 8 feet, and now THIS???  OMG- not only that, but you also have to grab the brake yourself- on all the other zips, the guides stop you.  So even the nice woman who was terrified was going to have to open her eyes on this one. 

I was shaking so much when T&T came up the ramp I am AMAZED this pic isn't blurry-






Oh- and one other _tiny_ detail.  You'd better make sure you are going fast.  Because if you don't make it all the way across, well, you are outta luck.  And they have to manually drag your big ol' humiliated butt all the way  in.  Which is not easy and NOT good.

In case there was any doubt in my jumping off and zipping, not to worry.  The only thing scarier to me than jumping off a 26 foot high platform is getting stuck in the middle of a 1200 foot zipline hanging 50 or so feet in the air over some ravine.






I balled up into a canon ball and shot right past Pods! 

I even managed to take his picture as I was about to sail past him-






My favorite group of total strangers cheered like crazy when I beat him- especially Kay.  I really miss her!  

The boys were the last right after us- here they come!











They were very impressed I had beaten their Dad.  Good thing I had all those total strangers to vouch for me, because they never would have believed just me.






A short walk back to the truck, and it was time to say good bye.  I overheard Kay telling Chet when we were leaving that she was really going to miss all of us- that we were the best group ever.  Awwww..... I really miss her, too...

Fwiw, I thought this was an EXCELLENT way to spend 4 hours- it was REALLY cool, very thrilling.  T&T thought so too.  Pods, on the other hand, thought it was kind of tame. 

I guess it takes a LOT to get a CPA's heart pumping.  I've decided to arrange his next excursion soon- we're going to throw him out of an airplane with a paper napkin for a parachute.  Woohoo!!! Maybe that'll get him THRILLED, lol!

Up next- well, they have beaches in Kauai, don't they?? Let's do something new- let's _RELAX......._


----------



## podsnel

rndmr2 said:


> Glad you enjoyed your dinner at the Kauai Grill, it's really pretty there and you had a great view from your table. That dessert you ordered did look a little crazy, what was all that?
> 
> Beautiful view from your room, must have been awesome to have breakfast out on the balcony.



The dessert had a thai basil sauce on it.  It tasted extremely herbacious- I LOVE to try everything, but I was not willing to try more than once with that one.

It WAS awesome to have ANYTHING on the balcony- I did love being there sooooo much.  So incredible.



G'sMaman said:


> Good memory!  I always meant to go see the movie, but it seemed like it came and went pretty quickly.  I'll have to see if it's still available on DVD.  It's always funny to see what ends up in the movies.  They can spend weeks shooting at a particular location and it ends up only being 5 minutes of the finished movie.
> 
> I think I watched it on DVD- I didn't see it in the theatre. Now, of course, I need to watch it again so I can say- I was on that beach!  I was at that hotel!
> 
> Great idea!  I have already added The Descendants to my list based on your TR.  Your pictures are amazing and are the perfect reminder of why we love going to Kauai.  We live in San Francisco so flights to Hawaii are not too bad, but we skipped Kauai this year and went to Aulani instead and loved it, especially with a toddler in tow.  I told my husband if we bought some Aulani points then I would forego our trips to the Princeville Resort . . . at least for now.    Oh, the bargains we have to strike to get our DVC fix.



That's a really good movie- the book was excellent, too.  You live in SF?  I just booked our flight there for next year- August 6th.   Can't wait!  I think we're going to stay at the Suites at Fisherman's Wharf- all based on the fact that we'll have 2 rooms instead of being crammed into one for 4 nights.  So far I am planning to ride bikes over the GG Bridge to Sausalito and take the ferry back, hopefully catch a Giants game, hike in Muir woods (I adored Muir woods when I visited the last time), visit the Disney museum, go to Alcatraz.....then we're headed to Yosemite with an overnight on the way at the Charlotte Hotel (after we raft with Sunshine Rafting) and then 2 nights at the Ahwahnee.....then a night somewhere on the way to DL and hopefully 5 nights at GCV.  ANY advice or recommendations you have on your lovely city- well, I'm all ears! 

Oh! And good luck on convincing your DH! Sounds great to me!!!


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> Love the pics!
> 
> You're a braver woman than I was.  Six of us did the Hike, Zip and Kayak tour in 2008 at the Princeville Ranch, I took pics instead of doing the ziplines.  We all loved the tour and guides.  We had a couple from NYC in our group so the guides kept telling them to watch out for wild pigs and kept making pig noises.  We raised pigs so we knew the noises were nowhere close to the real thing, so it kept us all laughing on the hike.



How did you get across if you didn't zip?  They have 9 lines now- maybe it was different then?  That's VERY funny about the pigs- it must be a pre-requisite to have a great sense of humor to be employed there.    That kayak trip looks great.  Maybe I'll do that next time- 



KristiMc said:


> That looks like so much fun.  That is on my list for when I get to Hawaii - someday



It was a blast- extremely empowering!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> How did you get across if you didn't zip? They have 9 lines now- maybe it was different then? That's VERY funny about the pigs- it must be a pre-requisite to have a great sense of humor to be employed there.  That kayak trip looks great. Maybe I'll do that next time-


 
There were two lines side by side so they zipped across, then crossed a ladder bridge to the second line and zipped back to where I was waiting.  Then we hiked a little further to the kayak place.  The water fall and swimming hole we went to looked very different too.

From Oct 2008
















I found this youtube of the tour we did.


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> We had a really, really great bunch of people with us that day- I LOVED those total strangers!  I KNOW! You're SHOCKED!!!



Yes, for you, this REALLY is shocking. 




podsnel said:


> It was a great way to cool off.  Then it was time to get out and eat.  DUH!! I didn't have to jump!  I could have just gone in the way we got out!  I am just so stupid sometimes it's a wonder I remember to breathe!



Now that's funny!  And you even admitted it!   I'm l;aughing because I would probably do the same thing.



podsnel said:


> Lunch was make your own sandwiches and cookies.  It tasted great.  See the little cat in the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lives there.  Someone tried to find him a home, and moved him about 5 miles away.  He ended up coming back.  That cat REALLY wants to be there!



That's a cool story about the cat.  He probably gets a lot of attention.  Why relocate?



podsnel said:


> No lie- my knees were knockin together!  It was really high up there!!  Remember I said King Kong was different than the other zips?  Well, that's because there is no ramp, and you just jump off.  Seriously.  I had heart palpitations over 8 feet, and now THIS???  OMG- not only that, but you also have to grab the brake yourself- on all the other zips, the guides stop you.  So even the nice woman who was terrified was going to have to open her eyes on this one.
> 
> I was shaking so much when T&T came up the ramp I am AMAZED this pic isn't blurry-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh- and one other _tiny_ detail.  You'd better make sure you are going fast.  Because if you don't make it all the way across, well, you are outta luck.  And they have to manually drag your big ol' humiliated butt all the way  in.  Which is not easy and NOT good.
> 
> In case there was any doubt in my jumping off and zipping, not to worry.  The only thing scarier to me than jumping off a 26 foot high platform is getting stuck in the middle of a 1200 foot zipline hanging 50 or so feet in the air over some ravine.
> 
> I balled up into a canon ball and shot right past Pods!



OMG - I was getting anxious just reading this.    But woo hoo for you passing Pods and leaving him in the dust.  



podsnel said:


> Fwiw, I thought this was an EXCELLENT way to spend 4 hours- it was REALLY cool, very thrilling.  T&T thought so too.  Pods, on the other hand, thought it was kind of tame.
> 
> I guess it takes a LOT to get a CPA's heart pumping.  I've decided to arrange his next excursion soon- we're going to throw him out of an airplane with a paper napkin for a parachute.  Woohoo!!! Maybe that'll get him THRILLED, lol!



What?   He really said that?  Did the boys love it?  It really does sound so cool and I even saw all your pictures this morning.


----------



## chepic

Great photos......have to tell you I had the willies just looking at your photos.  Doing a zip line is definitely on my "to do list" for some day, but man oh man that last one is a doozie!!!!


Cheryl


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> There were two lines side by side so they zipped across, then crossed a ladder bridge to the second line and zipped back to where I was waiting.  Then we hiked a little further to the kayak place.  The water fall and swimming hole we went to looked very different too.
> 
> From Oct 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this youtube of the tour we did.



 You are right! That waterfall is completely different- well, I guess it would make sense that there was more than one area. That ranch is enormous!  They showed us the strawberry guava on our hike too- (I saw it on your vid).  So glad we went there!  And thanks for showing your pics!  I LOVED seeing them!


----------



## CRdisMom

omg  my knees wwould have been knocking so loudly!  COngrats  that looks like a ton of fun


----------



## dvc4life

Wow!  What an excursion.  Looks like lots of fun but my heart would be pouding like crazy too!  Great job beating Pods.  And your photos are awesome.


----------



## podsnel

So back to Hanalei Bay Resort, and after we grabbed the two beach chairs that were left for us by Janice the owner, we walked down to the beach.  Here is a map of the resort-






We were actually in the building right next to the path, so that was nice.  It was about a 5 minute or so walk down the hill, again, really gorgeous every minute you are on Kauai-





















At the bottom of the walkway, there was a volleyball net on the left, the St Regis Princeville was on the right-






Both HBR and the St Regis share a beach- the difference being if you are a guest of the SR you can sit in a lounge chair and HBR guests need to bring their own. Well, that and that my room was $160 a night, and theirs was $600 or so- so, I am really good with carryin a chair! Lol!
















It was so nice to sit down and relax.........











I could stare at Makana Ridge all day (Bali Hai)-that is the point kind of hiding on the right in the above photo.
















It began to rain, and stop, and rain a little more, and stop- and after a bit, we decided to go check out the pool for a while.  We had thought we would just walk back up, but we decided to just hop on the tram instead- it was a steep climg back up to the resort, and after 2 solid days of activity, we deserved a break! 

Cont'd next post....


----------



## podsnel

The pool at HBR is very, very pretty- waterfalls, hot tubs- very nice.  The only downside I can see is that there is no bar, no restaurant.  This is due to a fire which occured a couple of years ago, and there is some kind of issue with the rebuilding.  I had read that they had a grill set up for hot dogs and burgers, but we never saw this when we were there- although that may have been because we were not there at the right time.  





















The resort did have activities if you were interested.  We just already had so much going on in our limited Kauai time that we did not partake.  But here is what was offered, in case you are interested-











There was an area renting out snorkel gear, sand chairs, etc and handing out towels-






They also offered in room massages for $95/hour, $115/1.5 hours. We would be having massages at Aulani, so we didn't partake.

I tried to take a toe pic for all my piggies' fans-











Pods went up to the room and filled some empty water bottles with wine so we could have cocktails by the pool even if there was no bar. Yea, that's right- my idea. I'm always thinkin!  After the boys threw the waboba around for a while, Timmy decided he wanted to play tennis (he only plays tennis on vacation- I have yet to see him pick up a racket and go over to the local part to hit the ball around.  But at any resort, if there's a tennis court, it becomes a MUST do for him!).  Lucky Pods, he was elected to be the other player, so I could continue my focus on relaxing. 











The rain came again, and we decided to head back and shower up for dinner.  We passed some Nene (Hawaiian Geese) on the way- 











They are only found on Hawaii, and are the state bird.  

Up next- Tahiti Nui for dinner BABY!


----------



## dizneeat

What an awesome pool!  Just sad that there was no bar. 

Thanks for posting all those pics - I REALLY enjoy this trip to Hawaii with you!


----------



## MEK

Wow - that resort is gorgeous.  It's different.  It feel very natural in the landscaping and the structure of the pool and waterfalls.  Nice.

Oh - and love the blue toe nails!  

Bummer to no bar, but I knew you would think of something.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Yes, for you, this REALLY is shocking.
> 
> It's true- I am a bit of a wallflower...
> 
> 
> Now that's funny!  And you even admitted it!   I'm l;aughing because I would probably do the same thing.
> 
> Yes, yes you would!!
> 
> That's a cool story about the cat.  He probably gets a lot of attention.  Why relocate?
> 
> Definitely!  He was very cute, and a little guy, too.
> 
> OMG - I was getting anxious just reading this.    But woo hoo for you passing Pods and leaving him in the dust.
> 
> That was the only one that gave me pause- except for the first one.  The rest of the time it was just WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> What?   He really said that?  Did the boys love it?  It really does sound so cool and I even saw all your pictures this morning.



He said he thought it was a great day and was glad we did it, but he didn't think it was all that daredevilish. Except for the last one.  There are other courses on the island (actually, there are 7 or 8, I think) and some of them are the kind where you always jump off and kind of get that little fall before you zip- I think he would have found that more heart pumping. But for all of us, this was the right choice. Especially for the first time, and it included so MANY ziplines.  I would go back- it was a first rate operation.  And, as I said, I miss Kay- I had a blast goofing around with her that day! 



chepic said:


> Great photos......have to tell you I had the willies just looking at your photos.  Doing a zip line is definitely on my "to do list" for some day, but man oh man that last one is a doozie!!!!
> 
> 
> Cheryl



Definitely do it!!  My kids LOVED it, it was a great experience all around.  I knew I was going to be afraid at first, but you really feel safe, and it is just soooooo much fun!  The fear disappears. Except for that one woman- and she had a vacation of all things she was terrified of with her family, I don't know how she did it.


----------



## podsnel

CRdisMom said:


> omg  my knees wwould have been knocking so loudly!  COngrats  that looks like a ton of fun



YOU could have done it!  

And we are all still enjoying the ball o twine postcard....Pods said, "So- is that someone's house?  I told hime YES! My friend Laura's!  She has a twine obsession- it's a little much! 



dvc4life said:


> Wow!  What an excursion.  Looks like lots of fun but my heart would be pouding like crazy too!  Great job beating Pods.  And your photos are awesome.



Thank-you.  I was looking at them last night on my ipad- they look MUCH prettier on there than they do on my Dell- score another point for apple....



dizneeat said:


> What an awesome pool!  Just sad that there was no bar.
> 
> Thanks for posting all those pics - I REALLY enjoy this trip to Hawaii with you!



It wasn't so sad- it was actually a $$ saver- we made up for it at Aulani- plenty of bars there!  Glad you like the pics!



MEK said:


> Wow - that resort is gorgeous.  It's different.  It feel very natural in the landscaping and the structure of the pool and waterfalls.  Nice.
> 
> Oh - and love the blue toe nails!
> 
> Bummer to no bar, but I knew you would think of something.



Yes, I'm very resourceful that way....


----------



## podsnel

Tonight, dinner was in Hanalei.   We were going to Tahiti Nui, a longstanding bar/restaurant on Kauai.  I knew I was going here 2 years ago when I started my planning- George Clooney's butt on a bar stool there only sealed the deal (this is the bar where he finds his uncle, played by Beau Bridges, in the Descendents).  The Nui is known for lots of local character, a decent meal, and music every night (or nearly every night).  No ressies, walked in about 6:00 and were given a choice of seats- we chose inside because of the music.

I had heard they make the best MaiTai on Kauai, so I checked that out-






It was yummmmm....good enough to get a second when this one was through.  Pods had a Longboard, I think.  Our server was very cute and sweet, and we placed our orders pretty quickly.  I guess we should have paid more attention to all of what tyler was ordering, but all I heard was Ceaser Salad for an app, and that REALLY threw me- Tyler NEVER eats salad.  But he said he was "I dunno- just in the mood."  

I should have paid closer attention.






Food came out fast- I was having Panko Crusted Ono Roll- 






It was really ono- very, very good.  Tyler got his salad, but Pods food didn't come out, so I just shared mine.  And ordered number 2-






Then all the food came out together. Pods' app was fish carpaccio-






He liked it, but I couldn't bring myself to try it- something about cheese on fish makes me gag  I think because in Italian cooking, that's kind of a no no, and I have great trust and faith in all those Italian cookers everywhere.  so...

I had Macadamia Nut Crusted Ono with  Coconut Cilantro Lime Sauce-






Again, it was ono-  Pods got seared Ahi with wasabi sauce-






That was delicious.  Timmy got the same thing, with the sauce on the side-






Why did Timmy get it?  Because it was an ahi STEAK.  And no matter how much we tried to tell him it was tuna- well, he kept on saying, "No- it's a steak!"

Of course, the new salad eater had something coming too.  He had ordered pizza.

Not a slice.

An entire #8 Full House Meat Pizza. 

Which required him to move to a seperate table, because he and his meal for a family of 4 but just for one couldn't fit with us.






Didn't mean to post yet, but surprise, surprise, my Dell wanted to and my Dell has more say in it than me. So....cont'd next post- Grrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Wicket's Mom

That is so what my one son would do! He is an eating machine, thank goodness he has a high metabolism!

I want to do a zip line, but DH says no way! We are somewhat fearful of heights. Grand Canyon really freaked me out!

Love to try some of those drinks, that I can do with no problem!


----------



## podsnel

So...Tyler had a WHOLE Tiki Man #8 to himself-






Does anyone else find this funny?  Because I have to say, he STILL has not lived this one down. We were ALL   Timmy loved that pizza- not that he had any to eat.  But, well, you know- the whole brother thing....he got a LOT of mileage out of #8!







REALLY Tyler?? REALLY??? A WHOLE pizza?  What were you thinking??

"I dunno.  I just felt like pizza."



"Tyler, this is one pizza you are NEVER gonna forget.  Because, one day, Tyler, your wife is gonna look at you and scream, WHY DO YOU KEEP DOIN' ALL THIS STUPID STUFF? And you are going to say...."

"Well, it all began with #8."








While we waited for Tyler to make any kind of dent in Tiki Man #8 (their pizza is Tiki Man Pizza), Tim and I decided to swap shoes-






UGH.  I HATE that they grow up so big so fast.

We enjoyed the entertainment- I especially loved hearing this particular song here, in this place-

click to play-




I mean, who doesn't associate that song with Hanalei?  It was running through my head every minute we were there.  Even more so than "The best part of wakin up, is Bacon in your cup!"

Which either you are reading the DISmom TR and know what I'm talking about, or you think I have finally gone off on a tangent I am never coming back from.  Either way, I am sure I have stuck some tune in your head for the rest of the day, and for that I say, "You're welcome!". 

Oh boy.






See the wahine with the white bikini top?  Pretty sure she was topless and then they covered her up. 

So...in case you haven't gathered, we had a GREAT time at Tahiti Nui.  LOTS and LOTS of laughs- so much so, that when I brought it up yesterday, we all were crackin up laughing like we were still there.  Another GREAT memory from Kauai for my family....






And oh yeah...in case you were wondering, we brought most of Tiki Man Pizza #8 home with us that night....it was like adding a 5th person to the room. 

Up next- HURRY!!! We need to see the sunset!!!


----------



## podsnel

It had been raining on and off throughout our dinner, but it was clear now and I was pretty sure that meant the sunset would be really nice.  We did not have far to go to the Hanalei Pier, and..oh....I was out-of-my-mind excited to get there.  That pier- I don't know what it is, but it just brings tears to my eyes.  I could not wait to see it.

Well, we were just a little too late. But still, this is what we saw when we got there-











_JUST_ missed it, but that was ok, because it still took my breath away.  






I took about 100 photos I think, I was completely smitten with the whole thing.  This bay, and this pier, draws many people every night for sunset.  Cars are all lined up on the beach, and I would say most of the cars are locals.  Sunset there isn't just sunset.  It is a timeless treasure to be honored and blissfully appreciated everyday. Loads of families were there- all the kids and some of the adults on the pier jumping into the water one last time before it was too late.  We were in clothes today, but you can bet we were going to come back so my kids could be a part of that, too.
















We took turns with the boys-






And how many fingers is Tim holding up?






Yea, we were still laughing about that one.






Heaven...just...heaven....






On our way back to Princeville, we stopped at the Princeville Shopping Center for dessert.  The boys wanted some Shave ice, and they got the last two of the evening.  Princeville closes up early- I think this was just before 8 pm that night.











I didn't want Shave Ice, though- I was making a beeline for Lappert's, a well known Ice cream shoppe on Kauai with some really cool flavors like Kauai Pie - Kona coffee ice cream swirled with chocolate fudge, coconut flakes, macadamia nuts and vanilla cake crunch and Heavenly Hana - Creamy chocolate ice cream with delicate swirls of marshmallow ribboned throughout with our handmade chunks of white chocolate covered macadamia nuts, dark chocolate almond chunks, chocolate bits & roasted almonds.  






I really don't recall what I had, tho, because they were out of Kauai Pie when I was there and that was what I really wanted.  Kona Coffee maybe? And maybe mac nut.  Pods had mango sorbet and mac nut.  Well, whatever we had, it was incredible, because even Pods was blown away by the creaminess and flavor of their ice cream.  We would be back!











Princeville was ROCKIN at 8 pm! LOL!






Most all the stores were already closed.  But that's ok- we wanted to get to bed, anyway.  In the morning, the boys were golfing and I was heading to Kilauea for some photos....before our afternoon on the Napali Coast.   See ya real soon!


----------



## ACDSNY

Don't you just love what kids order.  We've had a few experiences like that with our son too.

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that races back to watch the sunset.  The ticker below is from the Aulani resort last January.

Thanks for putting the song in my head the for the rest of the evening.


----------



## knewton64

1) shaved ice.
2) hire you as a photographer cuz you take pics of people's butts!!
3) Zip line (never done it).


Finally got all caught up.


From the blue waters to 'that cat,'..........


lovin yer tr as always.





T.T.F.N.

& 


ALOHA


----------



## CRdisMom

I can arrange for more twine things to be sent your way. They had hats, shot glasses and all sorts of fun things to adorn an office with.  Lol. 

A whole pizza!   Yikes. 

And thank you for the best part of waking up is bacon in your cup!  Eeewwwww!


----------



## MEK

When I read through your update the first time I actually thought that Tyler HAD eaten the whole pizza and I was wondering where he put it and why he didn't get a shirt as a prize (like on man vs food).  

Your pictures of the "almost" sunset are so pretty.  That looks like an absolutely gorgeous spot.  

Oh - and that ice cream sounds amazing (so does the mai tai )


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> Don't you just love what kids order.  We've had a few experiences like that with our son too.
> 
> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that races back to watch the sunset.  The ticker below is from the Aulani resort last January.
> 
> Thanks for putting the song in my head the for the rest of the evening.



You're welcome! 

I love your Aulani ticker- when we were in Hawaii 26 years ago, I was admittedly young and stupid at 23, and came home realizing I never made time for the sunset- I think I missed most of them.    This time I made sure to fix that!



knewton64 said:


> 1) shaved ice.
> 2) hire you as a photographer cuz you take pics of people's butts!!
> 3) Zip line (never done it).
> 
> 
> Finally got all caught up.
> 
> 
> From the blue waters to 'that cat,'..........
> 
> 
> lovin yer tr as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> 
> &
> 
> 
> ALOHA



You missed the Shave ice????  Well, it ooks like you need to go back! 

FWIW, we all were bigger fans of Hula Pie than Shave ice- so maybe you're ok!  Where's your next trip?



CRdisMom said:


> I can arrange for more twine things to be sent your way. They had hats, shot glasses and all sorts of fun things to adorn an office with.  Lol.
> 
> A whole pizza!   Yikes.
> 
> And thank you for the best part of waking up is bacon in your cup!  Eeewwwww!



You're welcome!! 

All those twine things sound....ummm....great, but we are happy with just the postcard.   

And yea, on the pizza- I have no idea what the kid was thinking! 



MEK said:


> When I read through your update the first time I actually thought that Tyler HAD eaten the whole pizza and I was wondering where he put it and why he didn't get a shirt as a prize (like on man vs food).
> 
> Your pictures of the "almost" sunset are so pretty.  That looks like an absolutely gorgeous spot.
> 
> Oh - and that ice cream sounds amazing (so does the mai tai )



That's funny- he would have deserved a shirt for eating the whole pie- it was huge!

We visited that pier 3 times while we were there- loved it.

The ice cream was incredible- they ship to anywhere west of the rockies, I think- 6 pints for $120.  Seems pretty steep, but it's a lot less than a plane ticket, I guess!


----------



## podsnel

It was Monday morning, and I was up before everyone as usual.  I went outside to admire the view-






Click to play-




Can you see the geese and the rooster?  They were very vocal about how much they were enjoying the day!






Princeville is home to a lot of golf courses.  We had not originally planned to play while we were here, but I figured if I could squeeze it in somewhere for them, they would appreciate it (plus we were driving past all the golf everyday, so it would have been too big of a tease if they didn't go!).  They offer really reasonable deals at the Woods Course which is 9 holes at the Makai Golf Club- 9 holes for $55, and kids 6-15 play free all day with a paying adult.  They also offered a good junior rate for the second kid, $27.50.  They did all need to rent clubs, but still, it was reasonable when you consider where you were playing.  They were teeing off at 8:30, I think, so I dropped them off on my way to do other things. Once they got there, they were offered the other course if they wanted it at a slightly higher rate, but they passed and stuck with the woods. Here are some pics from their day-































See how gorgeous it is?  How could they NOT golf?  

I had other plans, though.  First, I wanted to find a truck with some amazing food- there are a lot of food trucks in Kauai, that we never found, including this one.  It is called Kauai Ono 560, in case you want to go look!  Anyway, while I was looking, at least I got to enjoy a nice drive on the North Shore, over one lane bridges to deserted beaches.






I think that was Wainiha Beach.  I turned around and kept looking, but ultimately went to plan b, which I had been saving for Tuesday's breakfast- Hanalei coffee Roasters, which used to be known as Java Kai.  I got a sandwich to go- A surfers Breakfast sandwich, or something like that, and a Coco Mocha coffee- with whipped cream, OMG, was that coffee DELICIOUS!!!  






It was all good- loved the fruit!  I drove east, and ended up in Kilauea, to look at the lighthouse-






Which has apparently been having a facelift for quite some time. 






There were a ton of birds down on the rocks below, so great bird watching here.






The gates up to the lighthouse didn't open until 10, so after a bit I turned around and headed back into town.  On the way, a serene view enticed me to pull over-











Then I stopped to do some very rare on this trip shopping.  I ended up buying a Nihau shell bracelet and some earrings (which I can't find! ) as well as wine charms here-






Also some soaps, lotions and candles here-











My plan was to pick up lunch and head back when the golf was done, so we could eat before our boat ride that afternoon to the Napali coast. I knew what I wanted, and it was just across the street-






It wouldn't be open for another half an hour though, so while I waited, I did a little more browsing.  I was first in line when the doors opened though, and got two Ahi tuna wraps, a chicken teriyaki plate and a barbequed chicken plate.  The Ahi wraps were AMAZING, so sorry I missed taking food porn! Where was my head?  Anyway, just as my order was ready to go, Pods called to say that they were finished, so I drove back to get them passing-






When I picked them up






They were very excited to show me the pics they took on the camera-






Yea- that's right.  Be aware of #8! 

Up next- OMG, I hope you want to see some photos of the Napali Coast, because do I ever have some to show you!!


----------



## snowmanlover

I'm drooling here looking at the food porn AND the stunning scenery pictures you took!    Glad your guys got to go golfing, it looks so beautiful!!

DH has been looking (without me even hinting) at cruises to Hawaii!!    He found one in April that looks interesting.  Depends on how his Mother is feeling, we may end up booking it soon!  She LOVES cruising, but I might try to talk them into going on our own like you did so we can see so much more and not have to hurry back to the ship!  

Looking forward to more!!

I AM looking forward to YOUR photos of the Napali Coast!!


----------



## dizneeat

All I can say .........

Your pics are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! The scenery is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! and even the shops look better than here. 

Don't even want to mention the food.  

Keep the photos coming! Thanks for sharing your vacation and family with us, Ellen!


----------



## ACDSNY

They must have started the lighthouse renovation after we were there in January.  I enjoy watching the birds and whales out there.

I love your pic of the church and I want to stop in next time to see the inside.


----------



## anewmac

omg I love zip lining! That king kong would be amazing! 

food looked great. Even the #8. Im sure one of my kids would have done that too LOL. BOYS I think they would do the same thing about the tuna "STEAK" lol

pics are just amazing how nice to get a lil time on the island alone to just snap away. ans SHOP! The pool at the resort looks so paradise like but ya a bar would make it better, and bring them more $$$ duh. lol. But glad you thought like ME lol BYOB even better and cheaper! lol


----------



## MEK

You are so right - how could they NOT golf?  That golf course looks amazing, but so does the view from you room.  Wow.

Oh - and the light house looks super cool.  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> That is so what my one son would do! He is an eating machine, thank goodness he has a high metabolism!
> 
> I want to do a zip line, but DH says no way! We are somewhat fearful of heights. Grand Canyon really freaked me out!
> 
> Love to try some of those drinks, that I can do with no problem!



Sorry!  I missed you on the last round! 

Yes- good thing they have high metabolisms- I have a fear one day when he's not playing sports anymore he's really gonna pack it on- I hope he likes the gym (which he does).  
Tim & I are afraid of heights, too- it really was worth it,tho, and you didn't feel that high except for that last one.  That one woman was terrified the whole time, but I don't know that that happens alot- the usual they said is for people to get over it after the first zip.  For the record, that woman had serious phobias- she was also terrified to go in the water, go out on a boat, and go on a plane.  Her family said she was just as nervous about those things as the heights.  But, always good to know you can do the drinks without fear!  Maybe you need to do them before! 



snowmanlover said:


> I'm drooling here looking at the food porn AND the stunning scenery pictures you took!    Glad your guys got to go golfing, it looks so beautiful!!
> 
> DH has been looking (without me even hinting) at cruises to Hawaii!!    He found one in April that looks interesting.  Depends on how his Mother is feeling, we may end up booking it soon!  She LOVES cruising, but I might try to talk them into going on our own like you did so we can see so much more and not have to hurry back to the ship!
> 
> Looking forward to more!!
> 
> I AM looking forward to YOUR photos of the Napali Coast!!



YAY!! It sounds like you are going back to Hawaii one way or the other!!   I LOVE cruising, but maybe it would be nice to stick to one or two places and go more in depth.  There are definitely advantages to both- good luck with your decision!!



dizneeat said:


> All I can say .........
> 
> Your pics are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! The scenery is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! and even the shops look better than here.
> 
> Don't even want to mention the food.
> 
> Keep the photos coming! Thanks for sharing your vacation and family with us, Ellen!



Well....you are so welcome!!! And yea- everything there is/was awesome- it was just right for our family, we loved Kauai.  And to think a couple of people tried to talk us out of going there, or staying on the North Shore!  They said the kids would be BORED!  Not on a vacation *I* plan!  No boredom allowed!! 



ACDSNY said:


> They must have started the lighthouse renovation after we were there in January.  I enjoy watching the birds and whales out there.
> 
> I love your pic of the church and I want to stop in next time to see the inside.



I would LOVE to see the whales out there, too!  That must have been amazing- my DH would have to retire for us to see the whales, tho- Tax season and whales in hawaii don't mix.   So I'm about 15 years from the whales....

I'd like to stop in that church, too- but really, I want to GO to church at the one in Hanalei.. Next time that is on my list for sure-


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> I would LOVE to see the whales out there, too! That must have been amazing- my DH would have to retire for us to see the whales, tho- Tax season and whales in hawaii don't mix.  So I'm about 15 years from the whales....
> 
> I'd like to stop in that church, too- but really, I want to GO to church at the one in Hanalei.. Next time that is on my list for sure-


 
The one in Hanalei looks awesome.  I want to go in and check out the stained glass windows.

The whales start hitting the islands around mid-Nov so maybe someday you can squeeze in an end of year trip before tax season.


----------



## Beth D

HI Ellen!

I'm a bad DIS groupie, I finally made it on page 12!  Going back to read now!

Beth


----------



## jenseib

Just getting caught up. Those pictures are just so amazing. I keep think they can't possibly get any better...and they do. 

Zipline sounds fun and scary too. I don't know if I could brave it.

Dinner looked really nice too.
I love the sunset pictures at the pier. Gorgeous!

and the lighthouse shots...I think those are my favorite. All the colors together in those is so amazing.


----------



## englishrose47

Just checkin' in Ellen !!Only 7 days to Disney!!!


----------



## franandaj

Beautiful.  Just Beautiful.  I really want to go!


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> The one in Hanalei looks awesome.  I want to go in and check out the stained glass windows.
> 
> The whales start hitting the islands around mid-Nov so maybe someday you can squeeze in an end of year trip before tax season.



i KNOW!!! I want to go soooooo badly.....the CPA says no!  While we were there, I was saying that seeing those whales is a life long dream of mine- I did used to work with a sea mammal rescue in NJ as a VERY devoted volunteer- with my GF, Jane, so clearly, it IS a BIG priority for me! 


Beth D said:


> HI Ellen!
> 
> I'm a bad DIS groupie, I finally made it on page 12!  Going back to read now!
> 
> Beth



No bad!! Glad you're here! 



jenseib said:


> Just getting caught up. Those pictures are just so amazing. I keep think they can't possibly get any better...and they do.
> 
> Zipline sounds fun and scary too. I don't know if I could brave it.
> 
> Dinner looked really nice too.
> I love the sunset pictures at the pier. Gorgeous!
> 
> and the lighthouse shots...I think those are my favorite. All the colors together in those is so amazing.



Awww...thanks, Jen!  I am looking forward to pics from the TX cruise, too!  

The colors at the lighthouse were AMAZING.....even the scaffolding could not take away from it.....



englishrose47 said:


> Just checkin' in Ellen !!Only 7 days to Disney!!!



You mean SIX...nearly FIVE!!! WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Rosie!!! 



franandaj said:


> Beautiful.  Just Beautiful.  I really want to go!



Thanks darlin'- I KNOW!!! though- I want to go back too- it was gorgeous.  Promise you two will go if you see a great airfare- you have a BIG advantage over there on that left coast!!  I absolutely believe you can figure out the logistics of it, it's obvious your heart is in it- ask anything, you know I will help as much as I can!


----------



## podsnel

I am in the process of uploading my Napali Coast pics- I have to say, this is pretty challenging.  I narrowed it down, but still, there are just sooooo many glorious photos- around every bend was something more beautiful than the last! We had 4 cameras going, but for the most part, I am just including my DSLR pics and the vids from the Flip. Still, it's a process....

Anyway, I didn't want you to think I had given up, I'll be back at some point today with a HUGE update worthy of the most beautiful coastline I have ever witnessed....

Ellen


----------



## chepic

podsnel said:


> I am in the process of uploading my Napali Coast pics- I have to say, this is pretty challenging.  I narrowed it down, but still, there are just sooooo many glorious photos- around every bend was something more beautiful than the last! We had 4 cameras going, but for the most part, I am just including my DSLR pics and the vids from the Flip. Still, it's a process....
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want you to think I had given up, I'll be back at some point today with a HUGE update worthy of the most beautiful coastline I have ever witnessed....
> 
> Ellen


----------



## podsnel

One of the highlights of our trip to Hawaii was our afternoon spent exploring the Na Pali coast by boat.  There are only 3 ways to see this famous coastline- you can hike it (which we did our last day on the Kalalau Trail, and our first day on the Pihea Trail); you can see it by airplane or helicopter (which we originally wanted to do, but the school guidance secretary made me promise we wouldn't do that!  There had been a crash last year when her daughter was honeymooning on Kauai); or you can see it by boat.  This is the part of Kauai which is rugged and completely undeveloped, this is past where the road ends at Kee Beach. I had pre-booked a Na Pali snorkel adventure on a boat called the UFO- they called it this because of the amount of air it catches on the trip back.  Here is a link to their site- http://www.napalitours.com/tours-cruises/na-pali-snorkel-adventure

I chose this one for a few reasons- one, it left from Hanalei Bay, and that made it MUCH closer not only to us, but to the cliffs themselves.  Two, it is a smaller boat, so it was able to go into a bunch of those sea caves that are along the Na Pali coast.  Three, it included snorkeling at some spot we would not be able to get to otherwise.  Fourth, being a smaller boat, it wouldn't be packed with 100 people- I believe there were 12 of us plus the 2 captains. All good!  We were meeting in the parking lot opposite that beautiful green church in Hanalei-on the road there-






Did you notice the pine trees?  They are Cook's Pines- Captain Cook brought them to Kauai because their trunks make excellent masts for sailing ships. They are abundant in the Princeville area.  But we are headed to Hanalei, and the Hanalei Church- or at least the parking lot across the street-






Isn't it beautiful?






Soon we were loaded onto a van for the short drive to the Hanalei River- this was where we would board our boat-











In a minute, we were passing by-











Almost immediately we came upon a pod of dolphins, but they were resting, swimming around in circles, one half of their brains asleep, while the other half remained alert.  Sounds like a very unrestful snooze to me!











Click to play-














The big white hotel behind the boys is the St Regis- that's the beach we were on yesterday. HBR is to the right of it, but harder to see.

We came upon some Kite surfers, one of whom caught air right before I grabbed the flip! Sorry!

Click to play-



Soon we were to a beach that was a part of Kauai's famous Kalalau Trail. 2 miles in on that hike you arrive at Hanakapi'ai Beach- sand is here in the summer, but this is considered a very dangerous beach for swimming- lots of rip currents and rogue waves.  
















No beach from the boat, tho- boats actually can't land there.  But we had sooooo much more to see anyway-
















Check out the color of the water!!






We came to our first sea cave-


























All of us were pretty thrilled to check out the caves- what can I say?  It was just a new, cool experience for us!

Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We were headed west-
















I think that sharp peak was Bali Hai, the mountain they used to look like the mysterious island of said name in South Pacific.






We entered another cave-











And back out-











Then a cave with a waterfall-






Click to play-




And then we were approaching....

click to play-




Even more majestic cliffs-









































I thought that may have been the Kalalau Valley, but now looking at other pics, looks like it was just some OTHER gorgeousness.  

Back with more Na Pali in the next update-  thanks for reading along!


----------



## chepic

just beautiful!!!!!!

God really knew what He was doing when He created Hawaii!!!

cheryl


----------



## podsnel

chepic said:


> just beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> God really knew what He was doing when He created Hawaii!!!
> 
> cheryl



He sure did- I had that exact thought many, many times on Kauai!


----------



## dvc4life

Gorgeous photos Ellen!

I can't even imagine how beautiful it is in person.


----------



## podsnel

Back to the beauty of Na Pali-











Click to play-
























This looks like the Kalalau Valley we had hiked on the first day.  Pretty impressive from this angle, too.  But still, I don't see any naked off the grid hippies- do you? 
















We entered another cave- this one has been in a lot of films, including POC, I think 3-

click to play-




This one was different, not really a cave but an arch you went through to a big hole to the sky.  It was dazzling.  They told us people get married on the rocks in the center.

















Cont'd next post-


----------



## rentayenta

Im in. I've been reading. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## podsnel

We left the hole, and headed towards where we would anchor for snorkeling.
















My family does NOT have the best luck with snorkeling.  Not at all.  Usually Timmy has a hard time with his mask. Or we don't have equipment for everyone because I thought it would be waiting on the boat- and then, of course, I am snorkeling with goggles and no snorkel.  Which is pretty limiting.  THIS time, though, I thought I had all my bases covered- snorkel gear for all!






We jumped off and went in search of fish. 
















 Timmy started having leaking issues almost immediately. I kept trying to work with him, but the mask was leaking and he was EXTREMELY unhappy.  So, he got back on the boat.  I soon followed, hoping I could convince him to try again. 






But no luck.  It was actually a bit rough, and i think that made it too challenging for him.  So our snorkel experience was not the greatest that day.  Pods and Tyler, however, swam far, far out and saw turtles and tons of fish.  So at least they had something to brag about!






As Pods swam in, we threw a bunch of crackers on his head- wow, that was hilarious!  Like 100 fish dive bombed him!  Pretty fun for us up on the boat!  Before he got back on, he took a vid-

Click to play-




Then it was back on the boat where we were served cheese and crackers and soft drinks.  Followed by an exhilerating ride back to Hanalei- woohoooo!











The kids loved it, it was wet and wild!

Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

In case you wanted to experience UFO for yourself, here's a couple of clips-

Click to play-




It was pretty rough, but no matter WHAt Pods says, I think we had it worse going to Tortola one year from STJ.  
One of the families onboard was from CA, they come out to Kauai every couple of years (as I would if I lived out there!)- so nice to talk to!  The Captain was a decent guy, he slowed it down a bit when that woman was startled.  He slowed down, too, whenever he saw a turtle (which happened a few times) and when we got back to the kite surfers who were still at it.   But for the most part, it was go, go, GO!!!

Click to play-




3 1/2 hours had flown by- I would book this again in a heartbeat. We had chosen the afternoon tour because of pictures- their advice was that the light was better and there was less glare in the afternoon vs. the morning.  The morning, I believe, would have been calmer and the dolphins more active, tho- so keep that all in mind if you are planning a Na Pali  boat trip.






Back in Hanalei-











We caught the van back to the lot- our driver was another good guy.  He was passing around some photos of a HUGE shark he caught a few years back.  Ever see the movie "Soul Surfer" ?  It's the movie about Bethany Hamilton, the surfer who lost her arm to a shark while surfing in Kauai.  It turns out, our van driver was the guy who went out and caught the shark. He was quite a character- I honestly could have listened to him all night!  But that was not to be, because we had other plans on a certain pier.  Can you say, JUMP!   Up next!


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> Gorgeous photos Ellen!
> 
> I can't even imagine how beautiful it is in person.



It is beyond what anyone can imagine- completely surreal.



rentayenta said:


> Im in. I've been reading. It's a beautiful place.



Hi Jenny!  Thanks for coming over!   Are you down to 5 days?  Have you been to Kauai?


----------



## kathymc

I am so enjoying your report.  We just came back from the Big Island and Kauai (we stayed at the St Regis and had a similar amazing view)  My husband caught a bad chest cold and all of the hiking we had planned (Pihea and Kalalau) we had to cancel.  We did about 10 minutes of the Pihea Trail so I was stoked to see your pics. We also did zip and dip and while we had other guides they were a blast!

We absolutely adored Hanalie and are researching house/condo rentals for a late spring visit!

Looking forward to more as we are headed to Oahu in December.  My husband won a 4 night trip to Waikiki and we are adding on 6 nights at Aulani on our points!


----------



## dizneeat

Wow! I am speechless! Those are wonderful photos. Lucky girl! 

Thanks for sharing, Ellen!


----------



## englishrose47

Gorgeous pix !!! The water is soooo vibrant and the caves are awesome !!!


----------



## saintstickets

Fantastic pics and video Ellen!  I really appreciate how much effort you have made in taking all these pictures.  I sometimes get so busy taking pictures that I miss things!  Have you ever taken a certain pic and said to yourself, that one will definately be posted on the DISboards?  I'm guilty of that!   Really loving this TR.  Can't wait for more.


----------



## Misskitty3

dvc4life said:


> Gorgeous photos Ellen!
> 
> I can't even imagine how beautiful it is in person.



My thoughts exactly!!  Amazing photos!  Really looks like a trip of a lifetime!!


----------



## MEK

Wow..Wow....WOW!

I looked at your pictures this morning and they are stunning.  What paradise.  I especially love the pictures of the four of you posing while in the boat under the rocks (I think that's what you were doing - heck I looke at them like 3 hours ago )

I agree, this really was a vacation of a lifetime!  I want to go back and see them in more detail tonight.  Gorgeous.


----------



## JKSWonder

The photos are just gorgeous, Ellen.

A the family pic of all of you in the cave is a fantastic shot.


----------



## Mysteria

I'm in awe at the beauty of it all!


----------



## ACDSNY

Wow it's great to see the Na Pali tour coming from the Hanalei side although I might be a little chicken to be on that small of a boat.  We've taken the Capt. Andy's dinner tour from the Port Allen side which takes longer to get to the Na Pali area.  No matter how you get there it's just beautiful!


----------



## anewmac

OMG I see why you couldnt deceide between pics, they all are gorgous. The water, the land, the sky omg breath taking! 

just one questions.. whos the Floozy near Pods? lol


----------



## franandaj

Your pictures are so gorgeous and the excursions you take are so amazing!


----------



## jenseib

Wow!  this is just gorgeous.  I love your guide too. He reminds me of the guy who took us snokeling too in Grand Cayman.

I bet you never wanted to leave there.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ellen!  I'm finally all caught up!  

Like Mary Ellen said - WOW!  Your pics are amazing.  

-Crazy Zip Lining - you are so brave!   I love how you made yourself jump in the tubing water only to find you could have walked in!  I would so have done the same thing! 

- Your #8 story is so fun!  Making family memories that you can laugh at for  years is what it's all about!

- Loved your pics at Kilauea, and the Na Pali trip looks amazing.  Sorry about Tim's mask.  How disappointing for him.  

Kuai is such a paradise!  I see why everyone says it is the best Island!  Looking forward to your jump!

As you know, my opportunities for being online are a little limited right now, but we are enjoying the sunshine and all the sports here - once we have our own place, it will all be good!


----------



## podsnel

Thanks for all the compliments on the pics- I'll be back for replies after I update.....

I am posting a map of the island so you can get an idea of where all these great places we visited were, and how that Kalalau Valley Lookout on the first day's hike relates to where we were on this day on the boat.  On the map, the pier is not marked, but it is actually just south of the river where we got the boat-






That pier was just waiting for us....waiting for the JUMP!  Well, not for me- I was taking the pictures- yea, that's my excuse, and I'm stickin to it!   Really, this was the only thing I DIDN'T do with my family in Hawaii, so I don't feel all that bad about it.  

Click to play-









This was another thing my kids really enjoyed- as a matter of fact, they jumped off this pier several times this night, and then they were happy to come back the next day, our last day on Kauai, for one more jump before we had to go.  

Turn around, guys- Mom wants to take pictures from the beach-











Can you see them?  All jumping together?






This is how it is on the beach- all the Hawaiians coming at the end of the day to hang-






While the boys kept on jumping, I started talking with a dude of about 50 or so, who was. like many in Hawaii, someone who grew up coming here as a kid, then ended up moving here as an adult with a family.  He said this place? 40 years ago?  It was exactly the same- he jumped off the pier as a kid, and now his kids jump off the same way. Absolutely timeless...something you don't get a lot of in life-






Everyone toweled off, and we decided it was time to get some chow.  Pods said, "Alright guys, time to go back and get ready for dinner".....and I said- "Nah- we can go like this."  SHOCKING, I KNOW!!  Dinner in bathing suits! In a restaurant in Hanalei- well, yea, you just fit right in. SCHAAAAA.....






Tonight we were eating at Hanalei Gourmet, here's a link to the website-
http://www.hanaleigourmet.com/index.html

When we walked in, four hikers with dreads that probably had not showered in a month walked out...yea, Pods, bathing suits are just fine!   Pods started with a Mai Tai-






And I had one of my FAVORITE drinks of the the trip- a Guava Dacquiri-






OMGEEEEEEEE, that was good!The boys watched football while we waited-






  I asked the server which she recommended, the fish tacos (a special) or fish & chips, and she said the tacos, because I could get the F&C anyday- well, not really, I was leaving tomorrow and this was probably my one and only visit to this restaurant ever, but, I went with the tacos anyway-






Gotta say, they were very tasty, but...the BEST fish tacos were still to come on this trip.... I also got a second Guava drink-because I am no dope!  Tim got a cheeseburger- well, he felt he HAD to, because it was called Big Tim's Burger on the menu-Big Tim's Burger
 6 oz. of fresh, butcher ground chuck, hand formed and prepared to order with "the works" on a fresh toasted bun with french fries. 9.95     






Pods went with Scallops Meuniere
 Sauteed giant sea scallops served over fresh french croutes with a lemon herbed, brown butter sauce. 24.95 -






And I think Tyler had Charbroiled Pork Loin
 A 16 oz. of freshly grilled, center cut pork loin. Seasoned with Hawaiian alae salt, fresh black pepper and garlic. Served with a spinach saute. 24.95






Timmy, in an extremely rare moment, finished first-






Timmy takes about an hour and a half to polish off a burger on a normal day, so either this was a REALLY good burger or this was a REALLY hungry Timmy!  We Finished up, and I made them stop at the surf shop to buy tshirts to remember this great place by.  Of course, had I offered needles in their eyes or unmedicated tooth extraction as an alternative to shopping, they would have picked it, I'm sure.

Shopping with my family is the WORST!! 

After THAT ordeal was over, it was time for another visit to-

Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

Well, there's only one place I would go for our last Kauai sunset- DUH!































I know, I know- there are other places to see a magnificent sunset from on the North Shore of Kauai, and I hope to one day see what it's like, but, on this trip, well- I just couldn't get past that pier.  Hanalei Bay is IT for me.   My family doesn't exactly hate it there either-











Aaahhhhhh....back in Princeville, we stopped for ice cream at Lappert's again before heading back to....pack up.   We made some friends on the way back- a family who were owners at HBR, visiting with their family. Lucky lucky Californians, once again.

Oh- we also met this little guy-






Another great day on Kauai.  Tomorrow- well, we have a late flight, a late check-out (THANK-YOU JANICE!!) and a few more Kauai adventures before it's time for- AULANI!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

Great update, great sunset, great EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing the pics, Ellen!


----------



## podsnel

kathymc said:


> I am so enjoying your report.  We just came back from the Big Island and Kauai (we stayed at the St Regis and had a similar amazing view)  My husband caught a bad chest cold and all of the hiking we had planned (Pihea and Kalalau) we had to cancel.  We did about 10 minutes of the Pihea Trail so I was stoked to see your pics. We also did zip and dip and while we had other guides they were a blast!
> 
> We absolutely adored Hanalie and are researching house/condo rentals for a late spring visit!
> 
> Looking forward to more as we are headed to Oahu in December.  My husband won a 4 night trip to Waikiki and we are adding on 6 nights at Aulani on our points!



I am sooooo envious you will be going back to Kauai so soon- and going to Aulani in a couple of months, too! WOW! The St Regis was a gorgeous hotel- I would love to stay there.  How awful to catch a cold while there this last time for your hubby, tho- I hope he feels GREAT on all your next visits- and DEFINITELY go on the hikes- they were incredible.  We did the first 1/2 mile of Kalalau on our last day, so you can see that, too- I wish we had more time on Kauai- I would have loved to gone further on that trail!



dizneeat said:


> Wow! I am speechless! Those are wonderful photos. Lucky girl!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Ellen!



Thanks, Karin- it was absolutely unbelievable.



englishrose47 said:


> Gorgeous pix !!! The water is soooo vibrant and the caves are awesome !!!



It was more incredible than any of my pics, that's for sure....



saintstickets said:


> Fantastic pics and video Ellen!  I really appreciate how much effort you have made in taking all these pictures.  I sometimes get so busy taking pictures that I miss things!  Have you ever taken a certain pic and said to yourself, that one will definately be posted on the DISboards?  I'm guilty of that!   Really loving this TR.  Can't wait for more.



Thanks Bill- and yes, definitely I have taken TONS of pics thinking they would go in a TR- especially when it's food porn!



Misskitty3 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!  Amazing photos!  Really looks like a trip of a lifetime!!



Oh, it was, it was- wish I could do it all over again- best family trip ever.  



MEK said:


> Wow..Wow....WOW!
> 
> I looked at your pictures this morning and they are stunning.  What paradise.  I especially love the pictures of the four of you posing while in the boat under the rocks (I think that's what you were doing - heck I looke at them like 3 hours ago )
> 
> I agree, this really was a vacation of a lifetime!  I want to go back and see them in more detail tonight.  Gorgeous.



Thanks, MaryEllen. We were in a sea cave when we were under the rocks- it was really cool.


----------



## jenseib

Another gorgeous sunset!!!!


----------



## kid-at-heart

So beautiful.  What great memories you guys are making for your sons!


----------



## dvc4life

Boy, have you ever thought of becoming a travel agent?  You always have the best places ever to visit and things to see and things to do and places to eat. . . . . . . . . It's just amazing!  Love reading all about your trips.  And dreaming one day we could do half of those things.


----------



## Misskitty3

That food looks amazing!  But...that Guava Dacquiri has my mouth watering......YUM!!!  So glad you had two!!!




podsnel said:


> And I had one of my FAVORITE drinks of the the trip- a Guava Dacquiri-


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> The photos are just gorgeous, Ellen.
> 
> A the family pic of all of you in the cave is a fantastic shot.



Thanks!  I like it, too- so nice to see my boys all genuinely happily ecstatic, which they really were. 



Mysteria said:


> I'm in awe at the beauty of it all!



Me too!!  



ACDSNY said:


> Wow it's great to see the Na Pali tour coming from the Hanalei side although I might be a little chicken to be on that small of a boat.  We've taken the Capt. Andy's dinner tour from the Port Allen side which takes longer to get to the Na Pali area.  No matter how you get there it's just beautiful!



The tours only run out of Hanalei in the summer- it's too rough during the winter months- I'm actually not sure how long they go into the fall. How long was your dinner tour?



anewmac said:


> OMG I see why you couldnt deceide between pics, they all are gorgous. The water, the land, the sky omg breath taking!
> 
> just one questions.. whos the Floozy near Pods? lol



OMG!! That was HYSTERICAL!   The Floozy lives in LA and wants to be an actress- her whole family (and boyfriend) were on board with us. Floozy.....



franandaj said:


> Your pictures are so gorgeous and the excursions you take are so amazing!



Awww...thanks!  All the excursions were great- hard to pick a favorite, and that's how my kids feel, too!  Can't do better than that, I suppose.


----------



## anewmac

This is where my family is like yours I wouldnt be able to drag them out of the ocean either. that Drink x2 looks delish! 

and great another Floozy in La that wants to be an actress.. that doesnt get old LMAO


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Wow!  this is just gorgeous.  I love your guide too. He reminds me of the guy who took us snokeling too in Grand Cayman.
> 
> I bet you never wanted to leave there.



You are correct- I never wanted to leave there.  And since I have been home, I have thought about how incredible it was every day at least once- usually more.  Kauai shook me to my core- it touched my soul.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ellen!  I'm finally all caught up!
> 
> Hey stranger!  Hey- where can I find out about the eye cream, etc?  Please send me some info-
> 
> Like Mary Ellen said - WOW!  Your pics are amazing.
> 
> -Crazy Zip Lining - you are so brave!   I love how you made yourself jump in the tubing water only to find you could have walked in!  I would so have done the same thing!
> 
> Well then- you must be blonde, too!
> 
> - Your #8 story is so fun!  Making family memories that you can laugh at for  years is what it's all about!
> 
> Tyler just brought up #8 again today!  He did something stupid- and when I asked him why he did that, he said, "#8!"  We were both laughing so hard....
> 
> - Loved your pics at Kilauea, and the Na Pali trip looks amazing.  Sorry about Tim's mask.  How disappointing for him.
> 
> Ah- he lived.  It was fine.
> 
> Kuai is such a paradise!  I see why everyone says it is the best Island!  Looking forward to your jump!
> 
> Well, I think it's the best island- but I see lots of votes for Maui and the Big Island out there, too.  Hawaii has something for everyone, I think.  It amazes me, though, how many people on the east coast say they have no desire to go because they can go to the Caribbean- and it's a totally different thing! Really I think the long flight is the problem- but I am willing to do it again anytime- I would go right now, if I could!
> 
> As you know, my opportunities for being online are a little limited right now, but we are enjoying the sunshine and all the sports here - once we have our own place, it will all be good!



I am glad to hear you are enjoying your new life. How much longer until you move?



dizneeat said:


> Great update, great sunset, great EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics, Ellen!



YOU are very welcome, Karin.  I have been enjoying yours, as well! 



jenseib said:


> Another gorgeous sunset!!!!



It sure was! The best one we saw there.



kid-at-heart said:


> So beautiful.  What great memories you guys are making for your sons!



Thanks, Kate- that's what I think about now- how we all had such a wonderful time TOGETHER, sharing all this beauty and all these new experiences. 



dvc4life said:


> Boy, have you ever thought of becoming a travel agent?  You always have the best places ever to visit and things to see and things to do and places to eat. . . . . . . . . It's just amazing!  Love reading all about your trips.  And dreaming one day we could do half of those things.



Actually....I have!  My friend who IS a TA- she is my TA, Marilyn, tells me I should all the time- she says she can show me what to do whenever I'm ready.  Just not ready yet, mostly due to my sometimes overwhelming volunteer career.   I'm done being President after this year- so maybe I'll learn next year.  Thanks for the generous compliments.  It's really that, when I go somewhere, I like to feel like I have BEEN there and really done the BEST things for us.  The exception to this is the AI we are going back to in Mexico this January.  There, we do NOTHING.  I was hoping friends would be along this year, that was why we rebooked.  But now we are going alone.  Personally, I'd rather do something else, but, we are committed- it's beautiful and lovely- just, I get bored 10 minutes in on the lounge chair. I'll have to go looking for some activity this time!



Misskitty3 said:


> That food looks amazing!  But...that Guava Dacquiri has my mouth watering......YUM!!!  So glad you had two!!!



Oh- that drink was sooooooooooooo yummy.  It was VERY refreshing, and we were all sticky and salty- it was the PERFECT drink.  Like a fruity, alcohol laced slurpee.  YUMMMM....


----------



## podsnel

anewmac said:


> This is where my family is like yours I wouldnt be able to drag them out of the ocean either. that Drink x2 looks delish!
> 
> and great another Floozy in La that wants to be an actress.. that doesnt get old LMAO



She was a very sweet floozy!  And that drink x2 was DA BOMB diggity! 

Hey- do you have any idea when you're arriving and departing in May?  It;s time for me to contact the concierge and make ADRs....and I'm wondering about you- also need to book a flight, and trying to figure out what time we're all leaving.....


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> The tours only run out of Hanalei in the summer- it's too rough during the winter months- I'm actually not sure how long they go into the fall. How long was your dinner tour?


 
We've only been to Kauai in January, February and October so we've always taken the dinner cruise out of Port Allen.  I think check in was around 2PM and they have you back right at dark.  They typically stay out on the water until sunset and then motor back into port.

Love your sunset pics!


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> She was a very sweet floozy!



Living in LA, I didn't even bat an eye at the floozy, we see them all the time!    I notice when I see people with bad teeth or not plastic surgery fixed faces!   

Is that sad?


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> We've only been to Kauai in January, February and October so we've always taken the dinner cruise out of Port Allen.  I think check in was around 2PM and they have you back right at dark.  They typically stay out on the water until sunset and then motor back into port.
> 
> Love your sunset pics!



That sounds very nice- lots of time on the boat!  Did you see tons of whales?



franandaj said:


> Living in LA, I didn't even bat an eye at the floozy, we see them all the time!    I notice when I see people with bad teeth or not plastic surgery fixed faces!
> 
> Is that sad?



  No not sad- that's LA!


----------



## podsnel

We woke up to this-






on our last morning in paradise. I had to sit out there, again, just to take it all in one last time.






I took an iphone pic to post on FB, and when I was done checking in, I looked up and gasped- literally- when I saw this-






Yea, that's right- one last gorgeous rainbow over Hanalei Bay ALL for my enjoyment.  Thanks, God! I decided to try out a new lens attachment-











When I gasped, and I think I may have actually thanked God out loud, our neighbor on the next balcony started talking to me- he was a dad in the GORGEOUS condo attached to our little studio- the one I would have gotten if we had been staying longer than 3 nights with our kids. I had a little condo envy for him, that"s for sure! We had a nice conversation about stuff to do on Kauai- I don't know what he had been doing with his family all week, mostly sitting on the beach I believe, but he still had 4 more days there and he was very interested in all we had been doing.  So I gave him all  our info.  The next thing I heard was him on his phone, trying to book stuff.  

Geez- who knew I was so inspirational! 






Down below, this guy was in full on **** a doodle do mode-






So my family was all up and admiring the rainbow, too.  Which was good, because that meant we could get our act together and head out for some fun stuff!! 

I just LOVED the time difference.  It made all of us, even my 15 year old who could sleep all day, get up and get going!  We didn't miss a thing!  

On the way into Hanalei, I took some photos at an overlook.  Although, I wish I would have taken a few more without the attachment.  Oh well.  Next time...











Today we were going to do some hiking, check out some dry caves, visit the last beach, Ke'e Beach, snorkel at Tunnels....then come back, finish packing up (we had 5pm check out because our owner, Janice, was AWESOME!!!!) head east to see a famous twin waterfall, have dinner at Duke's, and fly to Oahu. 

A very relaxing day.

We were having breakfast at Hanalei Coffee Roasters, where I had gone the day before.  There was a waffle that was _begging_ us to eat it there.
















On Monday, when I had come here by myself, the line was HUGE...on Tuesday- it was nonexistant.    Of course, I got another Coco Mocha, because ....well, why wouldn't I?  Where else am I having that?






I know on another trip report, I said the best part of wakin up is bacon in your cup, but, truly, the best part of wakin up is a Coco Mocha in your cup! YUMMMMMMM......

You place your order inside, and grab a table out on the wrap around porch where they will bring you your food.  Small tables for 2, so we sat back to back with the boys.











The tables themselves were very cool-






But the waffles they put on that table were even cooler!






YUMMMMMM.....it was so, so good! I squirted coconut syrup all over mine.  It was CRAZY delicious... Tyler must have been hungry- I didn't come close to finishing.






Timmy had some plain pancakes- which he said were just ok-






Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

A few shots across the street of Hanalei town-





















It was time- to head to the end of the road on Kauai's North Shore-











Which is a very pretty drive over one lane bridges, through trees, next to the ocean....











And taro fields-






We parked along the side of the road to go check out a dry cave-






Time to upload more pics!  Be back later!


----------



## KristiMc

What a view to wake up to!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Now I am craving waffles.        I fully understand the gentleman using you as a travel agent, I am beginning to think we fans should send our future vacation plans to you and let you fine-tune them with all the cool places you find.  How much of a bribe will you need?   or


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> That sounds very nice- lots of time on the boat! Did you see tons of whales?


 
Nothing in Oct, but we did in January and February.


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> What a view to wake up to!



Yea- it did not suck!



kid-at-heart said:


> Now I am craving waffles.        I fully understand the gentleman using you as a travel agent, I am beginning to think we fans should send our future vacation plans to you and let you fine-tune them with all the cool places you find.  How much of a bribe will you need?   or



No bribes- just let me come on your vacations with you! 



ACDSNY said:


> Nothing in Oct, but we did in January and February.



One day....one day...we were talking about the whales on the boat, and the family from CA (with the floozy from LA) recommended whale watching next year in CA- out of Monterey- but I don't think we're going that way on that trip. So those whales will just have to wait for Pods' retirement!


----------



## podsnel

OOPS. I prematurely posted the cave- this is what happens when you use too many cameras on vacation.  Here's just a couple more from the ride, because it really was so lovely and so completely Hawaiian-




































Ok- THEN we pulled over to check out a dry cave.  This is very easy to find, it is right on the street.





















Hawaii just has a lot of cool stuff!  We got back in the car and drove up to Ke'e beach- the parking was full, so we backtracked to another parking lot.  Well, there were cars parked there, anyway.  I have never been so scared in a parking lot in my life!   There were HUGE boulders EVERYWHERE...I kind of think we should not have been in there, but we were, and once you were in, you could not stop- it was crazy! A good place for jeeps- a BAD BAD place for everyone else.

So....we were up here to hike the first 1/2 mile of the famous Kalalau Trail.  Do you remember a movie called "A Perfect Getaway?"  It was filmed there- it's about a honeymoon couple who hike this trail and meet up with serial killers.  Thankfully, we were planning a much less terrifying hike!  Here's a link to the movie's trailer- it has loads of gorgeous Napali Coast shots- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mk8ZJJEYPE
















We were only going as far as the Coast Viewpoint- 






If we had had more time, I would have loved to go to the Hanakapiai Beach- but, that 1 mile round trip we did do was good too.   This hike is rated strenuous, a 9 on a scale of 10 by the Sierra club.  To do the whole hike of 11 miles, you need to camp out before you yurn around and come back- because it takes about 10 hours to get out to that beach at the end (that was at the base of the Kalalau Valley- see how it all fits together?).  No worries, it's totally safe- see?






  I guess the direction you take is technically west- but really, I would say the direction is straight up to the sun. SHEESH! It was STEEP! And alllll rocks-
















After 1/4 mile, you see this-
















Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

I'm sure we could have stopped there- alot did- but, we had Monkey Boy and #8 with us, so we kept going...UP, that is-
















Did that seem a little narrow?  It was- but there was only us going one way, so it was no big deal.  A little different on the way back, when the trail was more crowded. 











Soon, we had reached the 1/2 mile mark-






Monkey boy was hoppin around like a rabbit- he was TOTALLY freaking me out, it was SOOOOO high and SOOOOOO windy- he was completely nonplussed about the whole thing.  All I could think was that someone was going to get pushed by a big gust of wind and that would be IT!






FINALLY, he sat down.






What a relief.  Mom was havin heart palpitations up there. 











This was ahead of us-






But for today, this was as far as we would go.  Sorry boys. 






Writing this, I actually have guilt- guilt that we didn't stay longer on Kauai.  Guilt that we will go back, but probably not with them. BIG guilt.

I'm gonna have to work on Pods......






Ke'e beach from waaaaaaaay high up- can't even see the people from up here!

Click to play-




This was what was Mauka (toward the mountain) up there, away from the Pacific.






Ok! Time to head back down- while all the other people are heading up.  THAT should be fun.....


----------



## dizneeat

Ellen, you are an update machine, today! 

Okay and even if I repeat myself - AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Wow....just plain old wow!  Beautiful. How awesome to see a rainbow.


----------



## ACDSNY

Well you have Monkey Boy and I have Mountain Goat for a DH.  I better not show him the trail pics.

Your pics are beautiful and I love your updates.


----------



## anewmac

podsnel said:


> She was a very sweet floozy!  And that drink x2 was DA BOMB diggity!
> 
> Hey- do you have any idea when you're arriving and departing in May?  It;s time for me to contact the concierge and make ADRs....and I'm wondering about you- also need to book a flight, and trying to figure out what time we're all leaving.....



Southwest still hasnt come out with flights they are still at mid April. Im hoping to fly in late Thursday or early Frid depending on the cost of flights... if not Saturday early in time for linner (LOL) and of course DRINKS LOL. as for flights out I like the later flights so anything after 2pm where I dont have to rush LOL have a few drinks at the bar you know really enjoy my time! depending on cost. I know Im no help lol


----------



## chepic

just caught up again.

Have a niece that lived in Hawaii for 5 years....lives in Maryland now....can't understand it.  

I wouldn't leave that view!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## dvc4life

What a beautiful view from your balcony.  I bet it was hard to leave it.  

What a waffle.  Looks yummy.  And just the drive pictures looks like you are in a totally other world.  One that just speaks of slowing down and smelling the roses.  

That climb looks, um, well, tiring.  But oh so beautiful when you got to your lookout point.  

Hope you make the climb down safe and sound.


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> Ellen, you are an update machine, today!
> 
> Okay and even if I repeat myself - AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yea- I am trying to get to Aulani- and keep the TR moving so I'm not still writing it next summer when we go to CA!  But today I REALLY have to fold some laundry...the pile is BEYOND a mountain, waiting to be folded!



jenseib said:


> Wow....just plain old wow!  Beautiful. How awesome to see a rainbow.



There are so many rainbows in Hawaii- on Oahu, too.  Just the ones over Hanalei Bay- well, they were my favorite.



ACDSNY said:


> Well you have Monkey Boy and I have Mountain Goat for a DH.  I better not show him the trail pics.
> 
> Your pics are beautiful and I love your updates.



Your Mountain Goat would been HEAVEN here!   I am so envious of you with 3 visits to Kauai....



anewmac said:


> Southwest still hasnt come out with flights they are still at mid April. Im hoping to fly in late Thursday or early Frid depending on the cost of flights... if not Saturday early in time for linner (LOL) and of course DRINKS LOL. as for flights out I like the later flights so anything after 2pm where I dont have to rush LOL have a few drinks at the bar you know really enjoy my time! depending on cost. I know Im no help lol



REALLY?????  That makes me sooooooooo happy- I thought I wouldn't see you until Saturday night- Oh, PLEEEEEEEEZ come so you are there on Friday!  I'm hoping to take a 10:30 arrival flight- No idea when Laura will arrive, but last time she came around 5, I think.  Lonnie will meet me there in the morning.  



chepic said:


> just caught up again.
> 
> Have a niece that lived in Hawaii for 5 years....lives in Maryland now....can't understand it.
> 
> I wouldn't leave that view!!!!
> 
> Cheryl



Maryland's nice....but it's no Hawaii!   Did she get island fever?  That's what has happened to all of my friends who have lived there- they said after a while, they went a little crazy, always driving in a circle.  I think I can convince Pods to do a month or two at a time in our golden years....but he would never move there.


----------



## CRdisMom

i need to get lookingt at flights.  I thnk last time I flew in at 11:30 am.  I love those early flights even if it means leaving at the crack of dawn...more time with you crazy ladies!  I will be ther Friday.  Love that it is getting close to make the adr's.  I needed to hear that today


----------



## podsnel

Well, I really shouldn't be updating right now, but I have a VERY strong aversion to folding laundry it seems, so here I am AGAIN.....

What goes up, must come down, so...





















Notice how I am hugging the freakin wall?  That's because as the day goes on, this trail gets more crowded with peeps doing this first part- it is VERY popular, and although the trail is rated a 9 of 10 by the Sierra Club, THIS part, the first (I think) 4 miles to the falls is NOT why it is rated this highly.  We saw many folks of varying ages (from kids to youngish Seniors) who were giving this first part a shot. MOST of them were in sneakers and flip flops, and they were having a VERY hard time- I would NOT suggest this.  Keens or hiking shoes are the way to go, you really need traction where it's wet and slippery.  I think somewhere around mile 7, the trail is like this-

click to play-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBgGYtKC1I&feature=related

 Honestly, my tummy is rolling from that vid- it is NOT for me, not EVER.  Here's another one-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5IYShD28c&feature=related

Yea, I guess after watching those, I'm feeling less guilty about cutting it at 1/2 mile. 


























We were standing in front of the ocean, yet somehow my DH managed to miss that fact...


























And we were done!  Time to visit Ke'e Beach......






Up next...after I fold 300000000 tshirts and (my personal favorite) match up 8900000 white socks of varying sizes and shapes! WOOOHOOOO!!! It's laundry party time!!


----------



## podsnel

COOL! Replies!  More laundry stalling!! 



dvc4life said:


> What a beautiful view from your balcony.  I bet it was hard to leave it.
> 
> What a waffle.  Looks yummy.  And just the drive pictures looks like you are in a totally other world.  One that just speaks of slowing down and smelling the roses.
> 
> That climb looks, um, well, tiring.  But oh so beautiful when you got to your lookout point.
> 
> Hope you make the climb down safe and sound.



Yea...you've got it- it was completely other worldly.  The boys were looking out the windows, mouths agape, as we drove instead of playing some game on their itouches.    SUCCESS!!!!

The hike was tiring- but so worth that tired. 



CRdisMom said:


> i need to get lookingt at flights.  I thnk last time I flew in at 11:30 am.  I love those early flights even if it means leaving at the crack of dawn...more time with you crazy ladies!  I will be ther Friday.  Love that it is getting close to make the adr's.  I needed to hear that today



That's great!  When you came for DISmoms, you landed late- and left really early in the am to do it, as I recall.  Glad you found a faster flight.


----------



## chepic

podsnel said:


> Maryland's nice....but it's no Hawaii!   Did she get island fever?  That's what has happened to all of my friends who have lived there- they said after a while, they went a little crazy, always driving in a circle.  I think I can convince Pods to do a month or two at a time in our golden years....but he would never move there.




no, she and her girlfriend got married out there and came back east to finish master's in Ed.  Don't know if they will go back or not.

All I can say is I can't wait for the next 5 years to go by until our trip there!!  (Yes, I plan that far in advance!)

che

now get back to laundry!!


----------



## saintstickets

anewmac said:


> just one questions.. whos the Floozy near Pods? lol





podsnel said:


> She was a very sweet floozy!



What's wrong with a little "eye-candy"? 




franandaj said:


> Living in LA, I didn't even bat an eye at the floozy, we see them all the time!    I notice when I see people with bad teeth or not plastic surgery fixed faces!



Uh oh....I better stay out of LA!




podsnel said:


> We woke up to this-



Now that's even BETTER "eye-candy"!!  Absolutely gorgeous.  I bow to your  photographic prowess.  GREAT TR...please post more soon.


----------



## rndmr2

I was behind a few updates but I am caught up now. 

Wow you really got some great shots, love the color of that water! I loved that first pic when you went to see the Light House.   

Part of me really wants to try zip-lining but I don't know if I could actually do it, I don't think I could jump from that high up (that King Kong one), someone would probably have to push me!  

Awesome Rainbow pics! 

I think I need to have that waffle!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> Your Mountain Goat would been HEAVEN here!  I am so envious of you with 3 visits to Kauai....


 
He is!  I showed him the youtube vids and he's like "that's not so bad".

That trail is for animals, not humans.  I'd be hugging the mountain too.

Kauai is my favorite island, when I hear there's nothing to do there I just look at them like they're crazy.  We don't need the nightlife, we're too tired after spending the day running around the island.


----------



## podsnel

chepic said:


> no, she and her girlfriend got married out there and came back east to finish master's in Ed.  Don't know if they will go back or not.
> 
> All I can say is I can't wait for the next 5 years to go by until our trip there!!  (Yes, I plan that far in advance!)
> 
> che
> 
> now get back to laundry!!



Well, I bet they will go back at some point- how could you not? 
And I can't wait 5 years, either- my 30th anniversary is in 4 years....but we want to go back to Italy again, too (Pods brought that one up, and he very rarely suggests a vacation, so I think it will HAVE to happen!  We're thinking maybe a cruise this time (for Italy-on Celebrity).  But I miss Kauai on an hourly basis, soooo....who knows?

And see?  You are not the only one with a 5 year plan, LOL!



saintstickets said:


> What's wrong with a little "eye-candy"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh....I better stay out of LA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's even BETTER "eye-candy"!!  Absolutely gorgeous.  I bow to your  photographic prowess.  GREAT TR...please post more soon.



Thanks  - but honestly, it's kind of impossible to take a bad pic in paradise! I'll post again after I do the replies-



rndmr2 said:


> I was behind a few updates but I am caught up now.
> 
> Wow you really got some great shots, love the color of that water! I loved that first pic when you went to see the Light House.
> 
> I have to say, the colors at that lighthouse were really stunning.  It's not my photo, it's the place.
> 
> Part of me really wants to try zip-lining but I don't know if I could actually do it, I don't think I could jump from that high up (that King Kong one), someone would probably have to push me!
> 
> Well, the alternative is to walk back down that ramp, and then- I have no idea how you would get home!  So, you HAVE to jump! And really, I highly recommend it- very empowering.
> 
> Awesome Rainbow pics!
> 
> I think I need to have that waffle!



Isn't that waffle so pretty?  It was really yummy.  Tyler was in love with it. 



ACDSNY said:


> He is!  I showed him the youtube vids and he's like "that's not so bad".
> 
> That's pretty funny.   But a mountain goat WOULD say that!
> 
> That trail is for animals, not humans.  I'd be hugging the mountain too.
> 
> Kauai is my favorite island, when I hear there's nothing to do there I just look at them like they're crazy.  We don't need the nightlife, we're too tired after spending the day running around the island.



 I know you're referring to that other thread- I had to laugh, too.  When we got married 26 years ago, I think there really was not much to do there- I remember reading about Kauai in numerous guidebooks, and they all said the same thing- super quiet, very very low key- alot of laying on the beach and nothing else....well, at 23, that didn't really appeal.  But NOW...well, as you know, there is sooooooooooooo much to do if you are a daytime active type.  Which, at 49, I am more of!   I think it is the perfect island paradise....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Hi Ellen! 

Found your TR through Bill (saintstickets), and I'm glad I did!  I'm planning a Hawaii vacation for next summer and will be on Kauai as well (just booked a condo in Princeville).  Your tips and pictures are great!


----------



## podsnel

It is the most awful rainy day outside....good time to go back to the beach!






Ke'e beach is literally at the end of the road on the North Shore of Kauai.  It seemed to be kind of crowded, and all of our stuff was back in the car, so we stayed just a short while before moving on to Tunnels Beach.  






Although that doesn't look too crowded, does it? 






This was part of where we had just been-































It was very calm there, but that was close to shore and because it was summer.  The lifeguards were constantly yelling at people that were too far out, or getting too close to the left, the Puku Ulua, which has strong currents that go out to sea.  At one point, a boat came in through there, which they were not supposed to do, so they were yelled at too.  It was good to watch for a while, but we like a more quiet beach, so we left.  By the way, this beach is the site of a famous love scene- from the Thorn Birds.

The boys stopped in front of the busy lifeguard stand on the way out-






See?  It's a good thing the beach is guarded-






Back at the parking "lot" from Hell, we decided Pods should drive out solo- anything to keep the car weight lighter!  The rocks he had to go back across on the way out were not as bad as the massive boulders on the way in, so at least there was that!











Next time, i will visit this beautiful place, which was nearby-






Next up- my personal favorite beach of the trip, Tunnels-


----------



## Beth D

OK, made it up to page 12.  It's taking so long because of all those gorgeous photos!  Gotta stop too often and drool!  Darn you Ellen!

Are Keens kind of a cross between a hike and water shoe?  How expensive are they?

I don't know if i could do the zip line, especially the Kong.  I'd be afraid to even climb the ramp!

The one shaved ice with the pineapple and colada flavors looked good to me!  How's the menu options if you don't like fish/seafood over there?  I'd be ordering a #8 every night! 

Will catch all the way up soon!  Don't go too fast!


----------



## glokitty

podsnel said:


> But for today, this was as far as we would go.  Sorry boys.
> 
> Writing this, I actually have guilt- guilt that we didn't stay longer on Kauai.  Guilt that we will go back, but probably not with them. BIG guilt.



SURE you can all return, vacationing is great with adult children too!


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> OK, made it up to page 12.  It's taking so long because of all those gorgeous photos!  Gotta stop too often and drool!  Darn you Ellen!
> 
> Sorry!  Maybe you should read it at MEK's work- she can't see pics there, LOL-
> 
> Are Keens kind of a cross between a hike and water shoe?  How expensive are they?
> 
> Keens are a brand of hiking shoe- they have closed and then the open back ones which we prefer (well, at least I do- I get blisters on the backs of my ankles with closed shoes).  They are different from sneakers because they provide EXCELLENT traction- they also have great support.  I'm bring them to WDW (just 2 weeks from today!!!).  They were a little pricey because we bought 4 pairs, about $85 each- but we'll get a lot of use out of them between Hawaii, 10 days at WDW, and California next summer.  I did buy them via mileageplus at Shoes.com, so I got a TON of miles doing that- it helped get us to Cali next summer on all miles!
> 
> I don't know if i could do the zip line, especially the Kong.  I'd be afraid to even climb the ramp!
> 
> You could do it! I did!!
> 
> The one shaved ice with the pineapple and colada flavors looked good to me!  How's the menu options if you don't like fish/seafood over there?  I'd be ordering a #8 every night!
> 
> There are tons of other options, like pork and beef- we happen to really like fish, so that's why we choose that so often.
> 
> Will catch all the way up soon!  Don't go too fast!



If I don't go fast, I'll mix it all up! 



glokitty said:


> SURE you can all return, vacationing is great with adult children too!



YES!!! And I am absolutely looking forward to those vacations, too! Thanks for the positive thought!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hi Ellen!
> 
> Found your TR through Bill (saintstickets), and I'm glad I did!  I'm planning a Hawaii vacation for next summer and will be on Kauai as well (just booked a condo in Princeville).  Your tips and pictures are great!



Hi Mark!  Thanks for joining in- you are going to LOVE Hawaii!!  And Princeville is fantastic!  So gorgeous- where is your condo?  How long are you staying?  Can I come?


----------



## ACDSNY

Looking forward to Tunnels Beach, I'm not sure if we've been there.  It seems like every time we tried we couldn't find any place to park so please share the secret on parking.

I've never seen Ke'e Beach look so calm...in the winter it's like this...


----------



## ACDSNY

Here's one from Ke'e Beach from Feb 2010


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> Looking forward to Tunnels Beach, I'm not sure if we've been there.  It seems like every time we tried we couldn't find any place to park so please share the secret on parking.
> 
> I've never seen Ke'e Beach look so calm...in the winter it's like this...





ACDSNY said:


> Here's one from Ke'e Beach from Feb 2010



WOW!!!! Thank-you very much for posting these- it is really hard to imagine it when you are there, because it looked like a lake. What a difference a few months makes, huh? Thanks again- love seeing them-


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Ellen I am back from Disney!!! Next P & P trip will be the Cruise !!!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> WOW!!!! Thank-you very much for posting these- it is really hard to imagine it when you are there, because it looked like a lake. What a difference a few months makes, huh? Thanks again- love seeing them-


 
I've only seen it when it's rough, some days rougher than others so it was amazing to see your pics.  Now that I think about it, we didn't make it in Oct 2008 as it was raining too much and the water was right up to the small concrete bridges so we turned around and went back.  I guess we'll see what early December is like soon.


----------



## jenseib

More awesome updates. I too am drooling everytime I read an update. It's just pure beauty and I wonder why Ohio can't look that way?  Especially the are I live in...super boring....


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Hi Ellen I am back from Disney!!! Next P & P trip will be the Cruise !!!



YAY!!!! How was your trip?  Did you get to play at F&W?  Did the clients have a blast? 



ACDSNY said:


> I've only seen it when it's rough, some days rougher than others so it was amazing to see your pics.  Now that I think about it, we didn't make it in Oct 2008 as it was raining too much and the water was right up to the small concrete bridges so we turned around and went back.  I guess we'll see what early December is like soon.



Yes you will, lucky girl!   Interesting to hear how it is when you go- I was addicted to the forums on TA before going, and I know people would often talk about how it was crazy weather at that end of the island over the winter- such a dramatic, extreme place in so many ways!



jenseib said:


> More awesome updates. I too am drooling everytime I read an update. It's just pure beauty and I wonder why Ohio can't look that way?  Especially the are I live in...super boring....



If Ohio looked that way I'd be making a road trip 4 times a year to visit you! 

Hey- we need to exchange phone #s before we go to WDW in 13 days!    I forget- are you in Jambo or Kidani?  Do you want to come see the GV?


----------



## jenseib

podsnel said:


> YAY!!!! How was your trip?  Did you get to play at F&W?  Did the clients have a blast?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will, lucky girl!   Interesting to hear how it is when you go- I was addicted to the forums on TA before going, and I know people would often talk about how it was crazy weather at that end of the island over the winter- such a dramatic, extreme place in so many ways!
> 
> 
> 
> If Ohio looked that way I'd be making a road trip 4 times a year to visit you!
> 
> Hey- we need to exchange phone #s before we go to WDW in 13 days!    I forget- are you in Jambo or Kidani?  Do you want to come see the GV?



jambo  I'll pm you via facebook with mine


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> jambo  I'll pm you via facebook with mine



I just Pm'd you mine-


----------



## jenseib

podsnel said:


> I just Pm'd you mine-


----------



## podsnel

There are so many gorgeous beaches on Kauai- each one has its own personality- ST John is like that, in the USVI, too.  So many beautiful beaches, so little time... 
Anyway, one of the beaches I had read alot about was Tunnels Beach (also called Makua Beach).  It is east of Haena Beach Park, which had parking, so we parked there and walked.






You can see Bali Hai (Mount Makana) from here-










The BIG reason to go here, though, is the absolutely enormous reef. I found an aerial pic on the web to show you-






There are mountains all around, so this beach is picturesque both in and out of the water!






I was anxious to get in-





















C'mon, Pods! What are ya doin back there?





















Seriously, who wouldn't want to spend the day here?






I have heard two reasons why this beach is called Tunnels. One is in homage to the tunnels you have to swim through in the coral through the reef.  The other is referring to the tube surfers surf through here.  This is a very popular surf beach, especially in the winter, but out beyond the reef.  This is also the beach where Bethany Hamilton (aka Soul Surfer) was attacked by a 14 ft Tiger Shark while she rested on her board- but she was 1/4 mile out when that happened, and I had no intentions of swimming out anywhere NEAR that far! (ETA- here is a link to her bio and blog- http://bethanyhamilton.com/about/bio/ ) These are the little fish you can see closer to shore, in the tunnels through the coral-




































I saw a camera shy eel poking his head out of a hole, but I never did manage to get his photo, he went back in everytime I clicked the camera.  Now I wish I would have snorkeled out further, because I think there are loads of turtles out there at the edge of the reef, but maybe next time- today I was content with these fishies instead. 

Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

I really enjoyed snorkeling here, it was very good, and somewhat unique- rather than the coral all being below you as you swam over it, it was on each side of you as you swam through it.  Very cool!
















Time for some RnR-











Sorry for posting such similar pics, but I look at them and all I can think is, I STILL can't believe we were THERE!






I had brought this bleacher seat in our luggage to have an an extra beach chair- it worked out ok!






Happy 26 years!






Woah baby!











A couple of hours later, we started to get hungry....and I had just the place in mind.  Two guesses where we went...


----------



## jenseib

That is really interesting aabout that being "the beach" they had surfed off of and had the shark attack. I love that movie.  I remember seeing the girl a few tims on the today show too.  Such a freak thing.

And the beach is beautiful.


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> That is really interesting aabout that being "the beach" they had surfed off of and had the shark attack. I love that movie.  I remember seeing the girl a few tims on the today show too.  Such a freak thing.
> 
> And the beach is beautiful.



I loved the movie, too- what a brave and courageous girl- here is a link to her bio and blog-

http://bethanyhamilton.com/about/bio/


----------



## franandaj

Such beautiful pictures!!  I love the water shots.  We definitely have to go there!

Remind me what are your CA plans for next year?  I remember you saying something about switching your DL trip from the Expo week to the following.


----------



## ACDSNY

Another great set of pics!

Sharks!  To swim or not to swim that's the question.


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Such beautiful pictures!!  I love the water shots.  We definitely have to go there!
> 
> Remind me what are your CA plans for next year?  I remember you saying something about switching your DL trip from the Expo week to the following.



You will love it- it's a great place!

Next summer we will be (hopefully) staying in DL from 8/14-8/19.  We start our trip in San Francisco for 4 nights, then staying in Groveland for a night at the Hotel Charlotte outside of the park entrance, 2 nights at the Ahwahnee, 1 night at a hampton on the way to DL and then DL!  I switched the trip so that hopefully, we can use our points at VGC- I knew I'd never get it during D23, people were already taking about having difficulty at 11 months. 



ACDSNY said:


> Another great set of pics!
> 
> Sharks!  To swim or not to swim that's the question.



We never saw a shark. And we HAVE seen them before in other places (especially in Destin, Fla- a 7 foot shark in the breakers which was _between_ my swimming family and on-the-beach me  and 2 hammerheads right in the breakers - we spent the vacation at the pool after that, lol!).


----------



## podsnel

So if you guessed we were heading back to the Hanalei pier for lunch, you were right! 






Yes...it was because we loved it there, yes...it was so T&T could get in a few more jumps....but YES it was largely due to the Taco truck parked across the street.  

Of the list of food trucks I had wanted to try while on Kauai, this turned out to be the only one we ever found.  But food trucks are fickle- my guess is a good day at the beach or great surf conditions probably leads to a closed for the day truck.    FWIW, the other ones in this area that I was looking for were Kauai Ono http://www.yelp.com/biz/kauai-ono-hanalei-2 and Hanalei Taro and Juice http://hanaleitaro.com/24101.html.  We DID find Pat's Taqueria though, and lucky, lucky us.  http://www.yelp.com/biz/pats-taqueria-hanalei

While the boys swam, we placed our order-
















All the tables right at the truck were already filled (this is a popular spot!), but, even better, we snagged a table under a tree down on the beach-






Our order was ready in about 10 minutes, and we called the boys to lunch.











Everything was delicious.  By FAR the best fish taco I have ever had. We also had yummy rice and beans-






Pods and I were supposed to share 2 fish and 2 kalua pork tacos- but, Pods was in a grazing haze and had finished 2 of the pork before I even approached finishing my fish one, so...more fish for me!   My fish taco-






The "Oh- you wanted a picture of my pork taco?" picture-






I never managed to get the carne asada taco pic or the quesadilla pic, they were snarfed down too quick.  There was not alot of conversation during this picnic, just a lot of groaning and mmmmmmming.  






That was for the view, of course, too-






Somehow we managed to pull ourselves away and drove across the bridge one last time-






We made a quick stop at the shopping center in Princeville so I could buy a couple of bubble bags for the leftover bottles of wine (these are AWESOME!! I packed the wine in my checked luggage to Oahu, and then brought home 2 bottles of Koloa rum in them when we left Hawaii- and I will totally be packing them with some beverages for our upcoming WDW vacay INCLUDING one of the Koloa rum bottles).  We packed up the rest of Janice's condo, said goodbye to our view, loaded all the luggage onto the valet's golf cart, and headed out of Princeville one last time.   A quick stop to take pics of the Princeville fountain-











And a last look at Capt Cook's pines-






And we were off!  On the way, the ride is soooo beautiful.  Timmy had some comments-

click to play-




That's right kid! Mommy doesn't mess around!   Maybe I have lived there- in another life- but I know with every shred of my being I WILL live here for at least a month at some point in THIS life- and that's a promise.

Up next- we're not done YET!! We need to see some famous falls, and Pods needs to have his favorite meal of the trip.....


----------



## jenseib

What a perfect lunch setting.  And now I am hungry, but my view won't be nearly as nice for my lunch.


----------



## podsnel

I am getting sad all over again writing about leaving Kauai! UGH!!! 

Our flight to Oahu was not until 8:30 pm, so we had plenty of time before the airport.  Back on the east side of the island, I wanted to visit the "easily accessible" Wailua Falls.  I say it in quotes, because it actually IS right off the road- the problem is, when foloowing the GPS, exactly _*which*_ road.

click to play-




LOL!! We were sent up some dirt road and on the GPS it looked no different than the main road! Too funny- we ended up just following the signs to Wailua Falls after that, and after passing lots of this-

click to play-




we arrived at a parking lot and some very famous falls-











Do they look familiar?  Maybe it's because of this-

click to play
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xG7Qwv23sg






If we had had more time, we would have hiked down to the base of the falls- the path was to the right of this overlook.  But.....that's another time for us.  Right now, we had to find the Marriot, because we were having our last Kauai meal at Duke's. After a short ride through town-






we arrived at the Kauai Marriott resort, and took the escalators down-






After getting a bit lost (seemed to be a theme with us that night) we found the restaurant down by the beach-











We were seated quickly, as it was very empty at 5:30 pm.  
















Over there on the left is the large salad bar, which was included with our meals-











I started with a Mai Tai-






And it was as good as it looks! We all skipped an app because we were having salad bar-






There were lots of choices up there, my plate has salad, REALLY good kimchi, a banana muffin, some taro, pigeon peas and some potato salad I think.  For our main courses, Tyler and I had SLOW ROASTED PRIME RIB A cut of the finest CERTIFIED ANGUS BEEF 28.95






Pods enjoyed SAUTEED MAC NUT AND HERB CRUSTED fish with lemon and caper butter (I think the fish was Ono, but I'm not sure- it may have been mahi mahi)






He LOVED this BIG time. Timmy loves ribs, so he got HULI HULI CHICKEN®* (chicken, marinated in garlic, ginger and shoyu)AND BABY BACK PORK RIBS (Glazed with our Original Mango BBQ sauce) A combination of these two island favorites 22.95






Now, all of that was very yummy, and I would be happy to go back to Duke's (which is a small chain) anytime.  But the #1 reason we were having dinner at Duke's was so we could have dessert. Yes, us, the people who rarely order dessert, were at a restaurant because of....Hula Pie.   KIMO'S ORIGINAL HULA PIE -This is what the sailors swam to shore for in Lahaina 7.95











No joke, Pods was completely giddy like a school girl over this hula pie. He could not get over how HUGE it was, how delicious it was, and how $7.95 it was!











We all shared- I can't even imagine NOT sharing this. Here is a link to their website, in case YOU would like to get your own slice of heaven-
http://www.dukeskauai.com/

Cont'd next post-


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Hi Mark!  Thanks for joining in- you are going to LOVE Hawaii!!  And Princeville is fantastic!  So gorgeous- where is your condo?  How long are you staying?  Can I come?



My parents took me to Hawaii may moons ago and I declared it my favorite place on earth--can't wait to go back!  None of the rest of my family has ever been there, so it'll be exciting to discover it through their eyes.

We are staying in a condo in The Cliffs--looked nice from the pictures, and the owner has been great to deal with so far.  And it was cheaper than a hotel room for a family of 5.  We'll only be on Kauai for 3 days or so--we're trying to do some island-hopping, and somehow make it fit the budget!

What's that?  You want to take us to Aulani?  Well, of course you can come! 



podsnel said:


> Woah baby!





Must have been some kiss!

My goodness, the beaches are beautiful.  I wouldn't apologize for taking pictures.  I'm sure the memory card was full!

I need to take notes on these restaurants/food trucks you tried.  That's great info!  The pork taco looked especially good.


----------



## podsnel

After our meal, we walked along the shore before returning to our car.  This is Duke's-






Tyler took our photo-






Again-






Wow- we look GOOD out of focus! 
It was a nice resort area, and we walked down past the Marriott- I was curious what their timeshare looked like here- I had considered it for our first night, but never found it realistically affordable since I knew we would only be sleeping here.






There was a coconut hanging above this, very cute!






It was very quiet here, and when timmy saw the beautiful pool, he wanted to know why he hadn't stayed in this resort with a pool like this-






300 reasons a night, my friend, 300 reasons a night! 






Pretty to walk around, though, when it comes with Hula Pie and a salad bar!






Checking out the Koi-






Look!  I felt like I was playing Disney Animal Kingdom on FB-











Clearly, I was milking every. last. second.






This is a great place for dinner on the way to the airport- we were pulling in to Alamo in under 10 minutes.  Of course, Pods was TOTALLY confused about who was supposed to refill what gas tank (largely due to the fact that we had picked up this car seemingly in our sleep when we arrived), but it was all worked out....we checked our bags, waited a bit, and were flying VERY QUICKLY over to Oahu on Hawaiian Air (HA has jets, and WOW does it make a difference!).

Good bye Kauai...until next time....but now, it's time for....






Aloha, Aulani!


----------



## jenseib

Are you telling me that Fantasy Island is NOT a real island.  I am crushed!!!! 

I did love that show though.

Beautiful resort.  And the dessert looks heavenly!!!!


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> Back on the east side of the island, I wanted to visit the "easily accessible" Wailua Falls.  I say it in quotes, because it actually IS right off the road- the problem is, when foloowing the GPS, exactly _*which*_ road.
> 
> We were sent up some dirt road and on the GPS it looked no different than the main road! Too funny- we ended up just following the signs to Wailua Falls after that, .... we arrived at a parking lot and some very famous falls-



Yup...looks familiar to me.  From 30 years ago...






Fantastic TR podsnel.  Can't wait until you get to Aulani!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I just want to know what is in that pie! Looks pretty darn good!

Living the Hawaii photos. I don't think I would ever leave if I got there!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> What a perfect lunch setting.  And now I am hungry, but my view won't be nearly as nice for my lunch.



Well, get on a plane to Kauai- sheesh.  You give me a problem, I give you a solution.  It's what I do.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My parents took me to Hawaii may moons ago and I declared it my favorite place on earth--can't wait to go back!  None of the rest of my family has ever been there, so it'll be exciting to discover it through their eyes.
> 
> We are staying in a condo in The Cliffs--looked nice from the pictures, and the owner has been great to deal with so far.  And it was cheaper than a hotel room for a family of 5.  We'll only be on Kauai for 3 days or so--we're trying to do some island-hopping, and somehow make it fit the budget!
> 
> We were surprised at how much cheaper the condos were, too!  All the Princeville condos are pretty close to each other, it's a small area- you'll love it.  So beautiful. What are you planning to do on Kauai?
> 
> What's that?  You want to take us to Aulani?  Well, of course you can come!
> 
> If I could, I would- you crack me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been some kiss!
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> My goodness, the beaches are beautiful.  I wouldn't apologize for taking pictures.  I'm sure the memory card was full!
> 
> I had several full memory cards.  I probably could have had more, but at some point I needed to eat and drink.
> 
> I need to take notes on these restaurants/food trucks you tried.  That's great info!  The pork taco looked especially good.



Try to find the Wild boar truck- http://www.yelp.com/biz/kauai-wild-boar-and-fruit-stand-anahola  It looks amazing, but we didn't see it either when we were there.  It will be on the left in Anahola as you are coming to Princeville from the airport in Lihue.  I think we were just driving too fast and missed it (even though I was saying slow down and we were looking for it. ) But it must be slightly off the road.  Another place I would have LOVED to go is Hamura Saimin- but the timing was just off for us when we were in the area- http://www.yelp.com/biz/hamuras-saimin-lihue  That place is an institution, it has been there forever- and who doesn't love noodles?




jenseib said:


> Are you telling me that Fantasy Island is NOT a real island.  I am crushed!!!!
> 
> Oh but it is!! It's just been renamed Kauai!
> 
> I did love that show though.
> 
> Me too- and the Love Boat.  Weren't they on together?
> 
> Beautiful resort.  And the dessert looks heavenly!!!!



Sooooo yummmmmmm.....


----------



## podsnel

saintstickets said:


> Yup...looks familiar to me.  From 30 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic TR podsnel.  Can't wait until you get to Aulani!



I LOVE it!!  Looks like there was a lot more water when you were there- but August is one of the drier months. And the bushes need to be trimmed in 2012! 
Aulani will be coming in the next update- which will be later than now since I have a busy morning!



Wicket's Mom said:


> I just want to know what is in that pie! Looks pretty darn good!
> 
> Living the Hawaii photos. I don't think I would ever leave if I got there!



Well, you would not want to leave, I can promise that-

The Hula Pie is Macadamia nut ice cream, a chocolate shell, hot fudge, whipped cream and more mac nuts.  CRAZEEEEEE delicious!  And plenty for a family of 4!


----------



## pooh'smate

Just found your report today and read the whole thing. Hawaii is so beautiful!!! Looking forward to Aulani.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I don't like macadamia nuts, but I swear I could lap that pie up pretty fast!

I have mentioned Hawaii for our 50th anniversary, but DH just doesn't want that long of a plane ride! I got to start pushing his butt a bit harder!


----------



## saintstickets

Wicket's Mom said:


> I have mentioned Hawaii for our 50th anniversary, but DH just doesn't want that long of a plane ride! I got to start pushing his butt a bit harder!


Push hard Wicket's Mom!  DW and I just returned from Aulani for our 30th and it was fantastic!  The plane trip is long but when we go back, we will break it up with a stop over on the west coast.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'll keep my eye out for the taco truck in Dec.

If you get on Marriott's mailing list you'll get some deals if you listen to their timeshare spiel.  We've stayed their twice and one time there was a guy in a speedo doing a different sand sculpture each day.






Our DS went to college with a guy that lives on Maui and raises cattle on Kauai and Maui so we stopped at his ranch on both islands last January.  Very beautiful views.  The one on Kauai is on the same road as you take out to the falls.

I can't wait to hear what you think about Aulani and see your pics.


----------



## podsnel

I need to run out and do some errands this morning, but I just had to post here first, because.........

SINGLE DIGITS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> There was a coconut hanging above this, very cute!



Love it! 



podsnel said:


> It was very quiet here, and when timmy saw the beautiful pool, he wanted to know why he hadn't stayed in this resort with a pool like this-
> 
> 300 reasons a night, my friend, 300 reasons a night!



 Exactly.  I guess somebody pays that. 



podsnel said:


> This is a great place for dinner on the way to the airport- we were pulling in to Alamo in under 10 minutes.  Of course, Pods was TOTALLY confused about who was supposed to refill what gas tank (largely due to the fact that we had picked up this car seemingly in our sleep when we arrived), but it was all worked out....we checked our bags, waited a bit, and were flying VERY QUICKLY over to Oahu on Hawaiian Air (HA has jets, and WOW does it make a difference!).



(furiously taking notes)




podsnel said:


> We were surprised at how much cheaper the condos were, too! All the Princeville condos are pretty close to each other, it's a small area- you'll love it. So beautiful. What are you planning to do on Kauai?



I'm hoping my kids will be up for the hike on the 1st part of the Kalalau Trail to the first beach (2 miles).  I'd like to at least see the Na Pali Coast that way since I doubt we'll spring for the boat/helicopter tours.  We'll try and get to Waimea Canyon on another day.  The scenery just looks spectacular.  And in the meantime, we'll just spend time exploring the beaches, towns and waterfalls. 




podsnel said:


> Try to find the Wild boar truck- http://www.yelp.com/biz/kauai-wild-boar-and-fruit-stand-anahola  It looks amazing, but we didn't see it either when we were there.  It will be on the left in Anahola as you are coming to Princeville from the airport in Lihue.  I think we were just driving too fast and missed it (even though I was saying slow down and we were looking for it. ) But it must be slightly off the road.  Another place I would have LOVED to go is Hamura Saimin- but the timing was just off for us when we were in the area- http://www.yelp.com/biz/hamuras-saimin-lihue  That place is an institution, it has been there forever- and who doesn't love noodles?



(furiously taking notes)


----------



## CRdisMom

happy dance!!!!   single digits is the best feeling ever!!


----------



## dizneeat

Single digits! YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> I need to run out and do some errands this morning, but I just had to post here first, because.........
> 
> SINGLE DIGITS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Loving the report!  Can't wait to see Aulani, but I guess that means we'll have to wait for the conclusion  since you're in single digits!  




podsnel said:


> Next summer we will be (hopefully) staying in DL from 8/14-8/19.  We start our trip in San Francisco for 4 nights, then staying in Groveland for a night at the Hotel Charlotte outside of the park entrance, 2 nights at the Ahwahnee, 1 night at a hampton on the way to DL and then DL!  I switched the trip so that hopefully, we can use our points at VGC- I knew I'd never get it during D23, people were already taking about having difficulty at 11 months.



So now you have me curious.  I had to google Groveland, never been to Yosemite.     What Hampton Inn are you staying in on the way to DL?  Will you be coming down the I5 or 101?  Listen to me!  Ha!  I'm more concerned with your PTR for this trip than your Aulani trip....

Ok back to Aulani!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> SINGLE DIGITS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## anewmac

WOOHOO Party Time Waynes World Single Digits. All the single digits all he single digits.. lol

I wish I had something to look forward to in the single digits... Dress size would be great! lol


----------



## papertraveller

Okay, so I'm just going to ignore the single digit dance. 

I'm a little concerned that this is supposed to be an "anniversary" trip but there's not much podsnel time, if you know what I mean.

So spice it up! Just how did you two sweethearts meet, anyway?


----------



## podsnel

pooh'smate said:


> Just found your report today and read the whole thing. Hawaii is so beautiful!!! Looking forward to Aulani.



Hi!  Thanks so much for joining in and for saying hello- I get lonely over here when people don't say hi! 



Wicket's Mom said:


> I don't like macadamia nuts, but I swear I could lap that pie up pretty fast!
> 
> I have mentioned Hawaii for our 50th anniversary, but DH just doesn't want that long of a plane ride! I got to start pushing his butt a bit harder!



My kids don't like mac nuts either (or maybe Tyler does, but he just had enough!) but they loved that pie....  I bet you would, too-
And you really need to work on your DH- Hawaii is a special, special place.  It is completely different from ANY Caribbean island.  I promise it is worth the trip. 




saintstickets said:


> Push hard Wicket's Mom!  DW and I just returned from Aulani for our 30th and it was fantastic!  The plane trip is long but when we go back, we will break it up with a stop over on the west coast.



Yes! Do that, Mother of Wicket!



ACDSNY said:


> I'll keep my eye out for the taco truck in Dec.
> 
> That one is VERY easy to find.  Soooo yummy....
> 
> If you get on Marriott's mailing list you'll get some deals if you listen to their timeshare spiel.  We've stayed their twice and one time there was a guy in a speedo doing a different sand sculpture each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool! And thanks for the tip!
> 
> Our DS went to college with a guy that lives on Maui and raises cattle on Kauai and Maui so we stopped at his ranch on both islands last January.  Very beautiful views.  The one on Kauai is on the same road as you take out to the falls.
> 
> I'm sure we saw some of his livestock- it was all ranchland on the way out to those falls.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you think about Aulani and see your pics.



Planning to start it today (as I avoid cleaning up my messy house!).


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  I guess somebody pays that.
> 
> 
> 
> (furiously taking notes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my kids will be up for the hike on the 1st part of the Kalalau Trail to the first beach (2 miles).  I'd like to at least see the Na Pali Coast that way since I doubt we'll spring for the boat/helicopter tours.  We'll try and get to Waimea Canyon on another day.  The scenery just looks spectacular.  And in the meantime, we'll just spend time exploring the beaches, towns and waterfalls.
> 
> I'm sure they could do it- my best advice for adults is build up your thigh muscles before you go because you will be using those muscles a LOT!  Also- PROMISE me you won't try it in flip flops or sneakers- there are alot of rocks, and they are definitely wet and slippery.
> 
> 
> (furiously taking notes)



Glad this is helpful for you!  Something we wanted to do, but never had the time for, was a bike ride on the Coconut coast- there is an AWESOME bike path along the ocean for several miles- the bikes are cheap to rent, and there are discounts.  Timmy and I were sad we missed this.  Here is a link- http://www.coconutcoasters.com/  What I love about it, is that you can bring a picnic lunch with you and make a day of it- and it's a relatively cheap thing to do-




CRdisMom said:


> happy dance!!!!   single digits is the best feeling ever!!





dizneeat said:


> Single digits! YEAH!!!!!!!!





JKSWonder said:


>





ACDSNY said:


>





anewmac said:


> WOOHOO Party Time Waynes World Single Digits. All the single digits all he single digits.. lol
> 
> I wish I had something to look forward to in the single digits... Dress size would be great! lol



Thanks everyone!  Only 1 week to go!   Good thing that bad storm is supposed to be out of here by Weds- just hope this one is not as damaging as the 2 we had last year...


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Loving the report!  Can't wait to see Aulani, but I guess that means we'll have to wait for the conclusion  since you're in single digits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you have me curious.  I had to google Groveland, never been to Yosemite.     What Hampton Inn are you staying in on the way to DL?  Will you be coming down the I5 or 101?  Listen to me!  Ha!  I'm more concerned with your PTR for this trip than your Aulani trip....
> 
> Ok back to Aulani!



I think we're going to try to go to the one in Bakersfield- http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eld_North_Airport-Bakersfield_California.html
I guess that means we're coming down 99?  Is that bad?  We picked Groveland because we want to do a white water rafting day and after that head closer to Yosemite- the Charlotte had good reviews on TA.  Plus, it's across the street from CA's oldest bar, so I figure that's a MUST do! 

And i will update about Aulani a few times before I go, I hope!


----------



## podsnel

papertraveller said:


> Okay, so I'm just going to ignore the single digit dance.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that this is supposed to be an "anniversary" trip but there's not much podsnel time, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So spice it up! Just how did you two sweethearts meet, anyway?



Yes- well, not much podsnel time in Kauai, more podsnel time at Aulani...

How did we meet?  Hmmmm...in High School I was dating a guy at Rider College in NJ (near Princeton).  His sophomore year, Pods was a freshman in the same dorm (I was 16).  I actually remember the first time I ever saw him- he was shirtless, wearing gym shorts- he had LONG BLONDE HAIR and the most athletic body (did I mention he was shirtless?) and he was throwing a football.  

I think I might have actually drooled.... just a little.

Anyway, when I look back on this, and all the other times I saw him that year whenever I visited my boyfriend, I think God was doing His best to smack me in the head and say, "Not THIS idiot you're dating!!! THAT idiot is the one for you!!!" 

So the following year, when I went to Rider myself, I was eating lunch in the cafeteria with my roomate- and Pods walked by.  And my roomate said, "oh yea, that's Pods, he's the President of the ZBT pledge class, and that's his girlfriend walking with him."  We were pledging a sorority, DZ, and eventually I met him because of that.  We became really good friends....I broke up with my boyfriend later that year, and Pods & I were still just good friends.

Fast forward to his Senior year- the ZBT seniors were going out for drinks, and he saw me and threw me in the car with all those guys- and when we came back on campus, he walked me home.  Since I figured I would never see him again, I confessed I had Always had a crush on him (just like every other girl at Rider) and could I get a kiss before he left? 

Well...I didn't see him again until that fall (although he tried to find me down in LBI where I lived for the summer, but he got lost!), when he showed up for a ZBT Luau- which I was not at.  Which when my girlfriend saw he was there alone, told him to call me to come- which I did, with the help of a LOT of women who dressed me and fixed me up and drove me over to the Ramada Inn...and then the same thing happened again for another event...then my friend, Craig, made me invite him to one of MY dances....and...that was it.

You wanted the long version, right?  Because I could just say we met in college- but I love our story, because it makes me believe everything happens for a reason, and that there are no coincidences. I  can't think of any person other than him that I remember SEEING for the first time.  Not even meeting (actually, neither of us remember that!)- just seeing
him (shirtless and in gym shorts!) was all it took! 

Sorry you asked? 

A couple of pics from our wedding day- June 21, 1986- 











I am editing one more time to include one more photo...it is of me, age 5, Kindergarten Graduation, circa 1968.  My school, St Paul's in Perth Amboy, NJ, had a show at graduation every year- we all sang songs.  One song was "Milk comes in a carton". I know...it's very exciting....hang in there...so it was milk comes in a carton, cereal comes in a box, peas come in a POD....

Guess which part I got?






Man, God has been smackin me silly since I was 5! Good thing I listened and  married the right guy!


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> I think we're going to try to go to the one in Bakersfield- http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eld_North_Airport-Bakersfield_California.html
> I guess that means we're coming down 99?  Is that bad?  We picked Groveland because we want to do a white water rafting day and after that head closer to Yosemite- the Charlotte had good reviews on TA.
> 
> And i will update about Aulani a few times before I go, I hope!



There's nothing wrong with Bakersfield other then it's Bakersfield.   Did you ever watch Johnny Carson? Most people take I5 because you can go 75mph and there is no local traffic. Hwy 99 hits several cities along the way. It will be about 110 degrees when you're there, but as the locals tell you, "It's a 'dry' heat." As if that's supposed to make it OK. 

There's a greasy spoon on the north end of town just off the highway calked Zingos. We like to stop there for a burger or sandwich and they have these awesome cinnamon rolls the size of your head!

Personally though unless you have another plan that requires you to go through the central valley, I would go back to the 101 (assuming that's how you got from SF to Yosemite) and drive to DL via the coast route. If we don't have to make the drive in one day (my parents live south of SF), we prefer the coast route over the valley. It's much more beautiful and substantially cooler (by about 20-30 degrees). I'm not sure if you stay on points at the Hampton, but I think they just built one in SLO. I know there is an Embassy Suites there. I've stayed at that one. Whatever you do, I'm looking forward to the TR from your trip in my backyard!


----------



## podsnel

I thought we were so smart- flying late in the day, landing on Oahu at 9pm, definitely, we would miss the traffic I had heard so much about.

Besides- I'm from NJ.  Right near NYC.  I am pretty well versed in TRAFFIC, and I couldn't believe that HAWAII of all places had anything even close to what I can get without a 10 1/2 hour flight for free at home.



We picked up the rental car from Alamo, and drove under the highway to find...hey wait.  Did I say UNDER the highway?  Like in the Bronx?

Did we just leave the airport, or did we just leave a Yankee game?

....and drove under the highway to figure out which way to get to Aulani.  I knew it was only 1/2 an hour away, and at 10 pm (which is what it was by now) we would be well past rush hour traffic, right?



So, we were driving on the 10 lane highway (5 lanes in each direction) and stopped behind a sea of red- red brake lights, that is.  At 10 pm.  Because they were doing roadwork.  We looked around us, and the 4 lane road that crossed beneath us- well, that was backed up for miles, too.  And surrounding us in every direction were factories, and shopping malls, and traffic jams...

HEY! We wanted to go to HAWAII!  How did we end up back in NJ after only a 20 minute flight???

Adding to the joy was the fact that my Aulani directions, mapquest directions and GPS - well, they all said something different.

We were so confused!  And, seriously, why were we back in NJ? That was maybe the most confusing thing of all!

So...once the 5 lanes managed to converge into 1 lane....we moved quickly and before long could see Aulani in the distance.  

Well, that made things MUCH better, don't ya know!  We pulled in, were welcomed by the staff, escorted in to check in (which I had forgotten to do online), and we were all presented with leis, including Tim & Tyler.

As expected, of course, I burst into tears.    I was so overwhelmed that we were FINALLY HERE!  I had been dreaming of this since they broke ground!  I had watched every update on the construction progress on every website as it went up!  I had drooled over all the TRs on the DIS! And now...NOW it was OUR turn! 

Cue more tears.  I am SUCH a sap. 

We were escorted to our room, 1058, a 1 bdrm OV Villa- and truly, I think we scored BIG time in the room lottery.  Our location was in the first wing off of the lobby, and our room was the first one off of the elevator.  Because of the building we were in, we had a HUGE double balcony, as opposed to 2 smaller ones.  And we were right above where each night musicians played Hawaiian music on the patio until 10 pm.  PERFECT.  Here are some room pics-
















Where's my bed?






Tim likey!






For those that were wondering about the size of the murphy bed, Timmy is running about 5'9"- today.  Probably that day, too.  Tomorrow, I am sure it will be 6'4.









































This reminds me of the showers in the spa on the Dream-






Nice toiletries in both bathroom areas-











Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

This villa was BY FAR the most beautiful DVC villa we had ever seen- it is truly luxurious, absolutely beautiful.  We were all happy to have arrived!











Myself included-






There was a nice selection of Kona coffee and hawaiian tea-






But we chose to pour a glass of sauvignon blanc instead while I unpacked, and then enjoyed the evening view-











It left me breathless- 

We were in bed soon after that- tomorrow, we were SLEEPING IN! We had a relaxing day at Aulani to look forward to.... followed by a round of golf.

Life is GOOD.


----------



## mckryan

Beautiful!!  I spent the day at the spa at Aulani about a year ago, but we were staying in Honolulu.  One day I'd love to go back and stay at Aulani! I loved my day visit there!


----------



## CRdisMom

ooohhh that the sweetest story of how you met.


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Yes- well, not much podsnel time in Kauai, more podsnel time at Aulani...
> 
> How did we meet?  Hmmmm...



A great how we met story and I'm glad you posted it!   I'm a big mush for stuff like this.



podsnel said:


> This reminds me of the showers in the spa on the Dream-



This shower looks wonderful.  The whole thing looks wonderful!


----------



## jenseib

I'm single digit dancing right there along with you!!

I can't believe there is so much traffic in Hawaii.  CRAZY!


----------



## jedijill

Aulani looks amazing!  I so need to save up points and go.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

What a cute story about the two of you!

The room looks great and a beautiful view! But just wait until you stay at the VGC those room are gorgeous!

Yay for making it to Aulani!


----------



## rentayenta

Wow wow wow! The room is gorgeous!


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> So, we were driving on the 10 lane highway (5 lanes in each direction) and stopped behind a sea of red- red brake lights, that is.  At 10 pm.  Because they were doing roadwork.  We looked around us, and the 4 lane road that crossed beneath us- well, that was backed up for miles, too.  And surrounding us in every direction were factories, and shopping malls, and traffic jams...
> 
> Adding to the joy was the fact that my Aulani directions, mapquest directions and GPS - well, they all said something different.



This sounds VERY familiar!  I'm glad (not really) that we weren't the only ones that had multiple directions to Aulani.

I love the pics of the room.  I can't ever seem to get mine to turn out right.  I did notice some differences from ours though.  I guess it's the difference between an OV and a Std view?  

Glad to see your TR has made it to Aulani.  I got to reminisce during your Kauai part about our trip 30 years ago and now I can reminisce during the Aulani part about our trip 7 weeks ago!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Loved your meet Pods story, it's funny how things like that happen. The wedding pictures brought back all those 80s weddings & the floral bride's maid dresses!

Aulani looks gorgeous, I need to get there, fast!


----------



## podsnel

CRdisMom said:


> ooohhh that the sweetest story of how you met.





JKSWonder said:


> A great how we met story and I'm glad you posted it!   I'm a big mush for stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> This shower looks wonderful.  The whole thing looks wonderful!





franandaj said:


> What a cute story about the two of you!
> 
> The room looks great and a beautiful view! But just wait until you stay at the VGC those room are gorgeous!
> 
> Yay for making it to Aulani!





Wicket's Mom said:


> Loved your meet Pods story, it's funny how things like that happen. The wedding pictures brought back all those 80s weddings & the floral bride's maid dresses!
> 
> Aulani looks gorgeous, I need to get there, fast!



I have grouped you all together, just to say- Thanks SO MUCH for liking our story, but, please go back and read it again, I added a few pics and a little more story, and I hope you will like it!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> There's nothing wrong with Bakersfield other then it's Bakersfield.   Did you ever watch Johnny Carson? Most people take I5 because you can go 75mph and there is no local traffic. Hwy 99 hits several cities along the way. It will be about 110 degrees when you're there, but as the locals tell you, "It's a 'dry' heat." As if that's supposed to make it OK.
> 
> There's a greasy spoon on the north end of town just off the highway calked Zingos. We like to stop there for a burger or sandwich and they have these awesome cinnamon rolls the size of your head!
> 
> Personally though unless you have another plan that requires you to go through the central valley, I would go back to the 101 (assuming that's how you got from SF to Yosemite) and drive to DL via the coast route. If we don't have to make the drive in one day (my parents live south of SF), we prefer the coast route over the valley. It's much more beautiful and substantially cooler (by about 20-30 degrees). I'm not sure if you stay on points at the Hampton, but I think they just built one in SLO. I know there is an Embassy Suites there. I've stayed at that one. Whatever you do, I'm looking forward to the TR from your trip in my backyard!



Hey girlfriend- you ROCK! Thanks for the travel tips- I am completely up for changing our plans to accomodate a faster drive with less heat!   We will be leaving from the south park entrance when we go, though- will that make a difference?  I think that may be why we were choosing to go that route.  But I am certainly not married to it, so feel free to steer us in the right direction-  We are not staying on points, but like to rack them up when we can, so that was the reason for the Hampton choice (not to mention that we think it's an excellent value), but truth be told, Embassy is our favorite- we get seperate beds AND seperate rooms!!   Not to mention the great included brekkie-can't complain about any of that.  

Any chance you will still be in DL when we arrive?


----------



## ACDSNY

Love the Pods story and I agree things happen for a reason.  We might not always understand it at the time, but sooner or later we do.

We enjoyed sitting on the balcony in the evening listening to the music too last January.  I guess it pays to go in the off season, we never ran into stop and go traffic.


----------



## podsnel

mckryan said:


> Beautiful!!  I spent the day at the spa at Aulani about a year ago, but we were staying in Honolulu.  One day I'd love to go back and stay at Aulani! I loved my day visit there!



 I remember reading about your spa day- unless, i'm confusing it with someone else's spa day-  and I agree, you need to go there and STAY!  



jenseib said:


> I'm single digit dancing right there along with you!!
> 
> I can't believe there is so much traffic in Hawaii.  CRAZY!



Less than a week now, BAY BEEE!!!!!!   I can almost taste the cupcakes!



jedijill said:


> Aulani looks amazing!  I so need to save up points and go.
> 
> Jill in CO



Hi Jill!   Yea- you do.  It's worth it, I have to say- I can't wait to go back!



franandaj said:


> What a cute story about the two of you!
> 
> The room looks great and a beautiful view! But just wait until you stay at the VGC those room are gorgeous!
> 
> Yay for making it to Aulani!



Cross your fingers and toes and everything ya got so we get to stay there!   Even if we can't, we are all looking forward to DL- it's mecca for us, right? 



rentayenta said:


> Wow wow wow! The room is gorgeous!



Wow wow wow! Just so happy you are here, and YES! It WAS GORGEOUS! 



saintstickets said:


> This sounds VERY familiar!  I'm glad (not really) that we weren't the only ones that had multiple directions to Aulani.
> 
> You did a GREAT job of explaining that in your TR- it reminded me of why WE were so confused- all the directions said something different, AND....it just plain out sucks. But I am SURE there is a better time to go and that we just hit it wrong- YEP! That's my story, and I'm stickin to it!
> 
> I love the pics of the room.  I can't ever seem to get mine to turn out right.  I did notice some differences from ours though.  I guess it's the difference between an OV and a Std view?
> 
> Really? What were the differences?  i think our villa was different because of where we were located. we had that double balcony, remember? It was a rectangle- not 2 triangles.
> 
> Glad to see your TR has made it to Aulani.  I got to reminisce during your Kauai part about our trip 30 years ago and now I can reminisce during the Aulani part about our trip 7 weeks ago!



Yea- and I'm doing the same with yours! FUN, huh?  We're so luck-eeeeeee!  



Wicket's Mom said:


> Loved your meet Pods story, it's funny how things like that happen. The wedding pictures brought back all those 80s weddings & the floral bride's maid dresses!
> 
> OMG- Laura Ashley was IT then- now? Not so much chintz!
> 
> Aulani looks gorgeous, I need to get there, fast!



YES YOU DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  All signs point to YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> Love the Pods story and I agree things happen for a reason.  We might not always understand it at the time, but sooner or later we do.
> 
> Yep!
> 
> We enjoyed sitting on the balcony in the evening listening to the music too last January.  I guess it pays to go in the off season, we never ran into stop and go traffic.



I remember reading that- about the music- I thought of you while we were there and felt so lucky to be experiencing the same thing- to me, that was the icing on the Aulani cake!


----------



## Nora03

Hi Ellen,
Lurker here.  I don't often post, but realize that it's nice to have feedback on your TRs.  I love reading yours.  You are so enthusiastic in your love for Disney and so appreciative of all your blessings.

I've read all your reports and I'm looking forward to your Grand Villa TR also.

I read your reports, as well as MEK's and also BrookElizabeth, but she doesn't seem to be posting any more.

There are so many fun reports that it's hard to get anything else done sometimes.    Anyway, keep up the good work and have fun on your next trip.

We skipped Disney this year to go to New York City in May!  Loved it and want to go back.  In two weeks we are going to Las Vegas for our first trip - Vegas Virgins!  Back to Florida in March, but getting around Disney is getting a bit much for these old folks.  Luckily I get to live it through all these great trip reports.  Thanks again.

Nora


----------



## parrotheadlois

desperately waiting for the continuing report from Aulani!!!  As you can see from my ticker-we're going to Aulani in March (and we're from NJ too, waiting for Sandy).   Loving your TR!!


----------



## podsnel

I just want to get a quick update in, I'll be back to reply afterwards-

After a WONDERFUL night's rest in a VERY comfy king size bed, I was up and ready to go!  First things first, I went down to Kalepa's to purchase 2 refillable mugs, and fill mine with some morning java- kona blend, of course- no Nescacrap in Hawaii!   Back in the villa, I called the golf course across the street to book a late afternoon round of golf for the four of us, preceded by a golf clinic for the boys and myself.  Actually, I had called earlier in the year to book this, and was told that they always had availability and I should just book it all the morning I wanted to go.  EXCEPT...now the story was- OOPS! We're all booked! Well, that had me a little peeved, being that I had tried to book it earlier and was told to do it this way- being an OCD super planner, and all- so, the guy talked to the pro, and lo and behold, 3 spots in the clinic opened up!  Moral of the story- book this clinic ahead, don't wait until the day you want to do it unless you are there at a really slow time.

Here is the daily Iwa for our first day-





















Our boys were enjoying sleeping in for once, so we left them to it, and Pods and I went downstairs for our breakfast at AMA AMA.  On the way there, we saw-











Off the Hook-





















We had a nice seat, right next to the water-


























I wanted to try Traditional Loco Moco Breakfast - Hamburger Patty on top of White Rice and Two Eggs served with Mushroom and Onion Gravy 17.00






Pods chose Buttermilk Pancakes served with Candied Macadamia Nuts or Blueberries 13.00 - he had blueberries-






While I thought my Loco Moco was very good, he did not really care for his pancakes all that much.  Oh well!  After breakfast, it was back to the villa to get the boys some breakfast, and put on our swim suits.  We went down to the pool, and were able to find 2 seats in the back row near the cabanas-
















Sorry, but I did not take a whole lot of pics that day- I think I was just in need of a photo break!   We did enjoy a nice, relaxing day at the pool though- the boys all went on the waterslides, then we went to the beach and they played on the floating platform out there where some kid was busy pushing everyone off (this kid was kind of a nuisance- my kids did not like him, and wherever he was, they did NOT want to be.... very happy when he left a couple of days later).  For lunch we all had hot dogs from Mama's-






Except Tim had chicken-






The hot dogs were yummy, I have to say- we had them a few times for lunch, I think! The boys went over to the teen spa, Painted Sky, to see what was going on.  They were looking forward to checking it out, because they LOVE the Edge on DCL and we were all hoping this would be similar (since the area for kids 12 and under, Aunty's Beach House, was so incredible).  Unfortunately, that was not the case.  I guess their "friend" was in there when they went, so they didn't stay long.  They played a video game, I think, before coming back out.  They said there was just not a whole lot to do in there.  I kind of got the impression that Disney was so busy focusing on the 12 and unders, they forgot the 12 and unders grow up to be 13 to seventeens...maybe that's wrong, but there did not ever seem to be alot going on in there when we stopped in.  They went back daily while we were there, and maybe our timing was off, but it was always just video games.   They had no interest in joining in the work out groups that were offered, but, to be honest, I looked and it seems no one else wanted to do it, either!  And when there WAS something the boys would have enjoyed- well, of COURSE that was when we were eating dinner, or off somewhere else.  Oh well...

 Anyway....after a restful day, it was time for some action- over on the golf course....up next!


----------



## podsnel

Nora03 said:


> Hi Ellen,
> Lurker here.  I don't often post, but realize that it's nice to have feedback on your TRs.  I love reading yours.  You are so enthusiastic in your love for Disney and so appreciative of all your blessings.
> 
> thank you SO MUCH!  That is so kind of you to say, and i am grateful to you for coming out of lurkerdom to do it!
> 
> I've read all your reports and I'm looking forward to your Grand Villa TR also.
> 
> Me too!  6 Days!
> 
> I read your reports, as well as MEK's and also BrookElizabeth, but she doesn't seem to be posting any more.
> 
> She doesn't?  Hmmm...she just went AGAIN (she makes me look like I don't go anywhere! ), so maybe she'll write something soon!
> 
> There are so many fun reports that it's hard to get anything else done sometimes.    Anyway, keep up the good work and have fun on your next trip.
> 
> Yes- I know how that is!  I've got quite the pile of unfolded laundry!!
> 
> We skipped Disney this year to go to New York City in May!  Loved it and want to go back.  In two weeks we are going to Las Vegas for our first trip - Vegas Virgins!  Back to Florida in March, but getting around Disney is getting a bit much for these old folks.  Luckily I get to live it through all these great trip reports.  Thanks again.
> 
> Nora



I'm a Vegas Virgin, too- never have been.  Of course, NYC, well that's the opposite!  We love going into the city- there is always so much to do- I am glad you enjoyed it.  And thanks again for saying hello, Nora- 



parrotheadlois said:


> desperately waiting for the continuing report from Aulani!!!  As you can see from my ticker-we're going to Aulani in March (and we're from NJ too, waiting for Sandy).   Loving your TR!!



Thanks!  Aulani was wonderful- we really enjoyed that resort and would LOVE to go back!  I'll post the Iwa everyday, so hopefully that will help you, too-

Good luck with Sandy- all of our friends with beach houses are down there today packing it all up- the forecasts are pretty scary, aren't they?


----------



## podsnel

I finished scanning everything in the first Iwa (there's all this given to you when you check in) so I thought I would post them now-   It is a weekly overview of what is available during your stay-


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Hey girlfriend- you ROCK! Thanks for the travel tips- I am completely up for changing our plans to accomodate a faster drive with less heat!   We will be leaving from the south park entrance when we go, though- will that make a difference?  I think that may be why we were choosing to go that route.  But I am certainly not married to it, so feel free to steer us in the right direction-  We are not staying on points, but like to rack them up when we can, so that was the reason for the Hampton choice (not to mention that we think it's an excellent value), but truth be told, Embassy is our favorite- we get seperate beds AND seperate rooms!!   Not to mention the great included brekkie-can't complain about any of that.
> 
> Any chance you will still be in DL when we arrive?



OK, my bad I just looked on a map. I was thinking of Pinnacles not Yosemite! No the 99 is the only way that makes sense. I don't know what time of day you're leaving, but you could also stay in Tulare or Visalia. They're smaller towns than Bakersfield and have a little more charm. I can tell you all the hot spots in Tulare, I've visited there more times than I cared to!  

Do you have a Hilton rewards card? We have an Amex that we rack up points for free stays.

I live 25 minutes from DL, so I can be out there almost any time. We would meet up for some drinks! I know a great spot!


----------



## papertraveller

Hi,

Thanks so much for the wonderful and touching story of how you two met! The photos are fantastic, too. I was in a friend's wedding party wearing a dress very similar to the one your bridesmaids wore -- our DD used it for dress-up!

The kindergarten photo is an absolute riot. Love it!

I'm thrilled the TR is now at Aulani. We also have been excited about going, but are waiting to see how school choices work out for DD next year. At one point we were thinking about doing one week at Aulani and the other at the Marriott next door, but after your shots of that Marriott on Kauai I'm thinking that might be the better choice. It would probably be more restful, given your account of the traffic out of Honolulu!

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:
			
		

> I am editing one more time to include one more photo...it is of me, age 5, Kindergarten Graduation, circa 1968.  My school, St Paul's in Perth Amboy, NJ, had a show at graduation every year- we all sang songs.  One song was "Milk comes in a carton". I know...it's very exciting....hang in there...so it was milk comes in a carton, cereal comes in a box, peas come in a POD....
> 
> Guess which part I got?
> 
> Man, God has been smackin me silly since I was 5! Good thing I listened and  married the right guy!



Definitely fate.

When I was a toddler, I carried around a music box that played a song called "My name is Michael".  It was the first song I learned how to sing.  The music box eventually disappeared, was lost or given away, but I never forgot it.  And I always loved the name Michael because of it.

Mike and I met when we were 16 and have been together ever since.  I knew the moment we met that we would be married.

On my first day home from the hospital after having Allison, also my 29th birthday, my Mom gave me a gift.  It was the "My Name is Michael" music box.  My sister had scoured all over and finally found one on EBay for me.  I opened the box, saw what it was and promptly burst into tears.

And now I have a son named Michael too.


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> OK, my bad I just looked on a map. I was thinking of Pinnacles not Yosemite! No the 99 is the only way that makes sense. I don't know what time of day you're leaving, but you could also stay in Tulare or Visalia. They're smaller towns than Bakersfield and have a little more charm. I can tell you all the hot spots in Tulare, I've visited there more times than I cared to!
> 
> Actually, that makes me feel better- I thought I had completely lost my ability to read a map!   The reason we wanted to stop in Bakersfield was because we want to get closer to DL- so we wouldn't have very far to go in the morning.  But I really played around with it today on mapquest, and now I think we'll overnight in Valencia- and it has an Embassy Suites, so even better!  After we check out of the Ahwahnee on Tuesday, I want to hike in the south part of the park, especially the Mariposa Grove.  If we plan on leaving there around 4, we could drive the 4 hours to Valencia (although we'll stop somewhere for dinner on the way).  Any ideas?
> 
> Do you have a Hilton rewards card? We have an Amex that we rack up points for free stays.
> 
> We used to use that- now we split our purchases between the Disney Premier card (double points on restaurants, gas, food & Disney) and United Airlines (flights are just too expensive without gettin free flights every once in a while!).
> 
> I live 25 minutes from DL, so I can be out there almost any time. We would meet up for some drinks! I know a great spot!





papertraveller said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for the wonderful and touching story of how you two met! The photos are fantastic, too. I was in a friend's wedding party wearing a dress very similar to the one your bridesmaids wore -- our DD used it for dress-up!
> 
> Well- thanks for asking!
> 
> The kindergarten photo is an absolute riot. Love it!
> 
> Crazy, huh?
> 
> I'm thrilled the TR is now at Aulani. We also have been excited about going, but are waiting to see how school choices work out for DD next year. At one point we were thinking about doing one week at Aulani and the other at the Marriott next door, but after your shots of that Marriott on Kauai I'm thinking that might be the better choice. It would probably be more restful, given your account of the traffic out of Honolulu!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



I would DEFINITELY do that if I were you- the Marriott on Kauai was really nice, and it is in a very good location- in the middle.  So it's not too far to go north or south, which makes it great for sightseeing!



JKSWonder said:


> Definitely fate.
> 
> When I was a toddler, I carried around a music box that played a song called "My name is Michael".  It was the first song I learned how to sing.  The music box eventually disappeared, was lost or given away, but I never forgot it.  And I always loved the name Michael because of it.
> 
> Mike and I met when we were 16 and have been together ever since.  I knew the moment we met that we would be married.
> 
> On my first day home from the hospital after having Allison, also my 29th birthday, my Mom gave me a gift.  It was the "My Name is Michael" music box.  My sister had scoured all over and finally found one on EBay for me.  I opened the box, saw what it was and promptly burst into tears.
> 
> And now I have a son named Michael too.



I LOVE your story! The music box made me cry, too!  Thank you very, very much for sharing- I believe everything happens for a reason, and you sharing your story just reaffirms that belief for me.  Thanks!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> I think we're going to try to go to the one in Bakersfield- http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eld_North_Airport-Bakersfield_California.html
> I guess that means we're coming down 99?  Is that bad?  We picked Groveland because we want to do a white water rafting day and after that head closer to Yosemite- the Charlotte had good reviews on TA.  Plus, it's across the street from CA's oldest bar, so I figure that's a MUST do!
> 
> And i will update about Aulani a few times before I go, I hope!





Okay, what did I miss I knew you were going to DL next Aug, but you are in single digits for a DL trip???  We will be at DTD next Friday night - heading to LA - staying in San Pedro (where the DCL ships sail out of) - Jim and DBIL are going to the Ducks/USC game on Saturday, and DSIL and I will be shopping.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Okay, all caught up!  Nice ending to your Kauai day, and then Welcome to Oahu!  The traffic is bad, but you would think it wouldn't be at 10 pm. I think the roads wash away regularly, or water mains break alot.

Ahhhlani - so heavenly. Nice to see you get Kona coffee there.  Your villa looks so comfy and tropical!  I am looking forward to more of your beautiful pics - don't feel bad for choosing to relax and forgetting about us the first day. 

I've messaged you about the eye cream - not sure where you're checking in -and I know how busy you are!  Had a "facial night" with DSIL tonight - love my skin!


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, what did I miss I knew you were going to DL next Aug, but you are in single digits for a DL trip???  We will be at DTD next Friday night - heading to LA - staying in San Pedro (where the DCL ships sail out of) - Jim and DBIL are going to the Ducks/USC game on Saturday, and DSIL and I will be shopping.



We are going to WDW on Friday for 10 days- going to DL next summer in August, silly girl!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, all caught up!  Nice ending to your Kauai day, and then Welcome to Oahu!  The traffic is bad, but you would think it wouldn't be at 10 pm. I think the roads wash away regularly, or water mains break alot.
> 
> Ahhhlani - so heavenly. Nice to see you get Kona coffee there.  Your villa looks so comfy and tropical!  I am looking forward to more of your beautiful pics - don't feel bad for choosing to relax and forgetting about us the first day.
> 
> I've messaged you about the eye cream - not sure where you're checking in -and I know how busy you are!  Had a "facial night" with DSIL tonight - love my skin!



I saw your message- I just haven't looked at the stuff yet! I'll try to get to it in the next couple of days- if we don't lose power, that is....


----------



## rentayenta

Disneyland next August you say? Hmmm.....we may see you there.


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Disneyland next August you say? Hmmm.....we may see you there.



REALLY?????? That would be AWESOME!!!!!   When are you going?


----------



## saintstickets

Hope you, pods and the kids are ready for Hurricane Sandy.  Sending a prayer your way.  Stay safe and sound.  I hope your power doesn't go out...I need my Aulani fix from your fantastic TR!


----------



## podsnel

saintstickets said:


> Hope you, pods and the kids are ready for Hurricane Sandy.  Sending a prayer your way.  Stay safe and sound.  I hope your power doesn't go out...I need my Aulani fix from your fantastic TR!



Thanks, Bill- we have put away all the lawn furniture and are hoping for the best- we lost power for 3 days in one of the storms last year- hoping not to have another round of that or worse....

School was just cancelled for tomorrow-


----------



## MEK

So I am caught up back to your Kuani day.  I know I need to read backwards a little bit more, but I had to see your room at Aulani.  Wow Wow WOW WOW WOW!  Love it.  I know it will be years before I make it there, but it looks fabulous!  Can't wait to see the day time view.

And the food on your last day.  YUMMY!  That pie looks so amazing for so $7.95 

You day time scenery pictures continue to be wonderful.

Oh - and thanks for posting all the infr about Aulani.  Pretty cool stuff going on.


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:
			
		

> REALLY?????? That would be AWESOME!!!!!    When are you going?



It's just in MY mind at this point. If Jenna and her gang go in June, then we'll join them. If not then it'll be August. What are your dates? And then of course I'm trying to swing a bday trip for myself to meet some friends in March. Michael is all for it, it's just getting the dates set.


----------



## ACDSNY

saintstickets said:
			
		

> Hope you, pods and the kids are ready for Hurricane Sandy.  Sending a prayer your way.  Stay safe and sound.  I hope your power doesn't go out...I need my Aulani fix from your fantastic TR!



Ditto from me too.  Wishing you a safe week.


----------



## podsnel

Right across the street from Aulani is the Ko Olina golf course- the boys and I were signed up for a clinic at 3, followed by 9 holes of golf.  Pods dropped us off, we did some shopping in the pro shop for souvie golf shirts (I actually would be wearing mine today)- yes, that's right- shopping, largely frowned upon by my men, is always approved in a Pro Shop.   While we were in our clinic, Pods was going over to the ABC Store in the shopping center and picking up a few necessities- like Koloa Rum- for the villa.  This was AWESOME!  Twice we had to go to the grocery store and TWICE it wasn't me who went! 

The pro was very good- we had our lesson with another 3 person family who was Japanese, and so there were 6 of us in total.











Well, the pro gave good advice, but, unfortunately for the rest of my family, I still stink it up BIG time out there-   Pods returned, and we teed off- this course had the same deal as the one on Kauai, which was GREAT for families- one free kid with each paying adult.  






This guy was gorgeous-


























The water bottles were pretty too!





















Timmy has a sweet swing- both in golf and in baseball-











In case you were wondering, I did NOT help Tyler put his outfit together...











I got another souvenier from that golf course- a blister on my left thumb.  It left a scar in the shape of the Big Island (I don't think the blister knew it was from Oahu not the BI). These are the stores that I never shopped in-






We returned to Aulani just in time for the sunset- from our balcony-


























Cont'd next post-


----------



## rndmr2

Yay you are at Aulani! 

Wow what a beautiful resort, your villa is really nice and tropical looking with a great view! 

 Glad you were able to get a tee time, looks like you had a nice time golfing, sorry about your blister. Had to LOL at your comment about Tyler's outfit, I just thought he looked like a lot of golfers out there, mixing plaids and stripes, LOL At least the colors weren't too outlandish!


----------



## Mysteria

LOVE the view from your balcony!


----------



## podsnel

And now you know what the view is like from 1058-

Pods and I had a dinner for two planned at AMA AMA tonight, so we hopped in the shower.  I also hopped downstairs to fill our mugs almost all the way up with diet coke- to be filled the rest of the way with Koloa Spice Rum. YUMMMMMMMMMMM.......

The boys were having DiGiorno pizza for dinner...at 7:30 they were going to go to a dance party at Painted Sky.  A quick pic of the parents before we went downstairs-






I know it's kind of strange that we ate here twice in one day, but we wanted to have a day of just hanging around, so this was it.  We started with cocktails- I ordered a Liliko΄i Mojito Old Lāhainā Light Rum, Lilikoi (Passion Fruit), Organic Agave Nectar, Mint, and fresh Lime Juice topped with Soda Water 9






Pods had a Mai Tai or maybe something else- I can't remember!






They served us the bread-






Pods tried AMAAMA Chopped Salad, Crispy Wonton Strips, Bacon, Avocado, and House-made Ranch Dressing 18  But he subbed  balsamic vinegar and oil for the ranch.






He loved his salad, so much so he had it again another time during the week.  I was excited to try Big Eye Tuna and Sea Asparagus Poke Martini - finished Tableside 18 






It was everything I hoped it would be- so refreshing, so delicious!  And I love sea asparagus! For our entrees, I went with Todays Hawaiian Sustainable Catch
Fresh from the fish auction served with Island Vegetables and Potato Purée.
Prepared to your liking either Grilled or Pan-seared, and
served with choice of a Lemon-Caper Brown Butter or Tomato-Ogo Market Price, and I chose the brown butter, but I don't remember which fish I was offered- some sort of sea bass?






Pods chose  Seafood Paella with Green Asparagus, Baby Fennel, Chorizo, and crispy Herbs






We both were happy with our choices.  This was such a good meal- I know it is pricey here, and reviews have been variable, but I am so glad we decided to make our own decision!































The long hallway we never needed to go down-






This hotel REALLY feels like AKL in so many ways-

Back to our villa after our lovely meal and a little tv before calling it a night. Tomorrow morning we'd be busy again...headed to Oahu's North Shore for kayaking, scuba diving, shrimp and shave ice!


----------



## englishrose47

Those are some amazing pix Ellen, Tyler's outfit is "different"It is a look I strive to NOT have my individuals choose to go to program in ,but they seem to share Tylers taste !!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Beautiful pics! The food at AMA AMA looks delish!


----------



## franandaj

Nice of you to scan and post all those activity sheets and stuff.  I'll have to remember they are there once I start planning a trip to Aulani.  I'm glad I have a good idea of which restaurants there are and what they serve.  I've heard that there's not a lot of choices and going next door to the Marriot isn't a bad option too.

As far as your DL trip, here's a few reccomendations for some grub on your way down the 99.  In Tulare at Properity Lane you'll find Cool Hand Lukes (a local chain of steakhouses), they've got some good eats there.  There is also a Mexican restaurant called Chilitos, I haven't gone wrong at that place other than it can get loud at happy hour.

A few exits later (maybe Tulare Road) there is the Black Bear Diner (also a chain, but really good food).  You'll see signs for Apple Annies, but we were warned to not eat there.

If you get all the way to Bakersfield (an hour past Tulare) before you're ready for dinner we like Zingo's Cafe on Buck Owens Blvd.  It's a typical 50's diner and evidently hasn't changed since then.  I was reading reviews on Yelp (they don't have a website) and everyone talks about the "politically incorrect" food that they served and how wonderful it is and has been for the 50 years.  We just stumbled upon it a few years ago, and keep coming back, didn't realize that it was sort of an "institution" as a Greasy spoon in town.

At this point you're probably thinking about WDW....you can come back and revisit your TR and say, "Now I know I had a recomendation for places to eat on the way to DL..."


----------



## anewmac

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, what did I miss I knew you were going to DL next Aug, but you are in single digits for a DL trip???  We will be at DTD next Friday night - heading to LA - staying in San Pedro (where the DCL ships sail out of) - Jim and DBIL are going to the Ducks/USC game on Saturday, and DSIL and I will be shopping.



What you will be in my hometown! Darn it and I cant get to DL to see you.. SOMEDAY LOL. Where in Pedro are you staying? Oh and Tell Jim.. BRING IT Ducks are goind down! Fight on SC lol!



podsnel said:


> We are going to WDW on Friday for 10 days- going to DL next summer in August, silly girl!
> 
> Yeah think of me while I'll be suffering at work LOL
> 
> I saw your message- I just haven't looked at the stuff yet! I'll try to get to it in the next couple of days- if we don't lose power, that is....



Stay safe my friend! 

Loved hearing your story about how you and pods met that is such an great story, what is meant to be will be. You being the pea in the pod was just faite too how cute.

The resort is AMAZING. I agree it looks a lot like AKL and the Poly combined. Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day also. I was going to say Tylers outfit was cracking me up. Thats something that my kids would do too... with the "eh good enough" look. You never stear wrong of the good food porn too. it all looks amazing!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

anewmac said:


> What you will be in my hometown! Darn it and I cant get to DL to see you.. SOMEDAY LOL. Where in Pedro are you staying? Oh and Tell Jim.. BRING IT Ducks are goind down! Fight on SC lol!
> 
> Shoot!  We are staying at the Doubletree - I think it's near the marina.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and GO DUCKS!!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> We are going to WDW on Friday for 10 days- going to DL next summer in August, silly girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your message- I just haven't looked at the stuff yet! I'll try to get to it in the next couple of days- if we don't lose power, that is....



Okay - it is August - you were planning your drive down the coast, so I thought you had planned a quick post anniversary trip!  -  for WDW on Friday!

Stay safe, my friend! 



ETA: Didn't see that Drea wrote the same thing! - great minds, I guess!  Or lots of prayers for your safety.


----------



## jenseib

Gorgeous! I would love to go there too.  Add it to my list of places my husband will tell me no about!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up, Ellen!

I love your meet/fall in love story! 

And you finally made it to Aulani. May I say it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for all the photos .. very much appreciated!


----------



## englishrose47

Checkin' in, I am doing a Marv, posting on otheres threads instead of updating my own


----------



## papertraveller

Stay safe through Sandy!


----------



## podsnel

Thx- we just lost power- had a huge tree fell in our front yard- t&t wasted no tome they're Already playing chess!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> Thx- we just lost power- had a huge tree fell in our front yard- t&t wasted no tome they're Already playing chess!


 
Sorry to hear you're without power, but happy to hear the tree didn't fall on your house.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Thx- we just lost power- had a huge tree fell in our front yard- t&t wasted no tome they're Already playing chess!



Ugh!  How long till you go to WDW?  I think you need it!  Hope your plane is still on schedule!


----------



## dizneeat

I was thinking of you all last night, and still am hoping that you are staying safe. Sorry about the power outage!


----------



## rentayenta

Be safe girl. Hope power restores soon. (((Hugs)))


----------



## podsnel

Thx everyone- we are safe, but it is a disaster around here!  A huge tree fell from our yard into the neighbor's- the only thing that stopped it from taking down wires was their tree.  We leave on Friday at 1- I hope!  At least the rain is not too bad without power for the sump pump-


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> Thx everyone- we are safe, but it is a disaster around here!  A huge tree fell from our yard into the neighbor's- the only thing that stopped it from taking down wires was their tree.  We leave on Friday at 1- I hope!  At least the rain is not too bad without power for the sump pump-



So glad your family is safe and sound and there was minimal damage.  After experiencing too-many-to-count hurricanes down here, you realize that all those physical items (cars, furniture, house!) can be replaced but lives cannot.  You say a prayer thanking God for your blessings, ask for help for your neighbors, patience to weather the cleanup and His grace to sustain you through it all....or at least until you get your internet connection back!


----------



## glokitty

podsnel said:


> For those that were wondering about the size of the murphy bed, Timmy is running about 5'9"- today.  Probably that day, too.  Tomorrow, I am sure it will be 6'4.



Oh, I stayed there in Feb and am returning in Jan, had NO idea about the murphy bed. That could come in handy, as the living room is my son's bedroom too!


----------



## ACDSNY

saintstickets said:


> So glad your family is safe and sound and there was minimal damage. After experiencing too-many-to-count hurricanes down here, you realize that all those physical items (cars, furniture, house!) can be replaced but lives cannot. You say a prayer thanking God for your blessings, ask for help for your neighbors, patience to weather the cleanup and His grace to sustain you through it all....or at least until you get your internet connection back!


 
Very well said and a great way to look at what life hands you.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Ok, I'm caught up again after the dumb storm interrupted my DIS time.  I hope you guys are ok and have survived Sandy.  Sounded like NJ got hit the worst of everyone.  

Aulani looks just amazing.  I hope we get the chance to see it.  Love the room, love the view.

As we all know, the idea that men hate shopping is a myth.  We love shopping if it involves hardware stores, sporting goods, and golf pro shops.  Anything else is pointless. 

You and Bill (saintstickets) have me totally freaked out about Oahu traffic now.  I'm worried we're going to see nothing but brake lights the whole trip!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

It's so good that all of you are fine. Such a scary time!

I will be hoping that your flight will be able to take off in a timely manner!


----------



## podsnel

Hi all- nj is definitely a war zone- my whole town has no power, and is not expected to have any until next week or longer- trees are down everywhere , power lines knocked down- just a disaster.  But we have been very lucky! However-

I don't think I have ever appreciated a trip to WDW more!  

Our airport, I am happy to say, was the first to reopen- delays since yesterday are less than 15 minutes.  I am having the car service pick us up earlier tomorrow than originally planned- cant wait to hang in the airport- I hear they have electricity and TVs and food there, we are all excited to see! Lol-

Ok- back to tossing out another freezer full of steaks!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> Hi all- nj is definitely a war zone- my whole town has no power, and is not expected to have any until next week or longer- trees are down everywhere , power lines knocked down- just a disaster.  But we have been very lucky! However-
> 
> I don't think I have ever appreciated a trip to WDW more!
> 
> Our airport, I am happy to say, was the first to reopen- delays since yesterday are less than 15 minutes.  I am having the car service pick us up earlier tomorrow than originally planned- cant wait to hang in the airport- I hear they have electricity and TVs and food there, we are all excited to see! Lol-
> 
> Ok- back to tossing out another freezer full of steaks!



Ellen, so sorry things are so rough there.  I am happy to hear that you and yours are okay, though.   Must be a little hard to get ready with no electricity.  Have a wonderful trip - just think, you'll be in a Magical place, and then when you come back, the lights should be back on!


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


> Hi all- nj is definitely a war zone- my whole town has no power, and is not expected to have any until next week or longer- trees are down everywhere , power lines knocked down- just a disaster.  But we have been very lucky! However-
> 
> I don't think I have ever appreciated a trip to WDW more!
> 
> Our airport, I am happy to say, was the first to reopen- delays since yesterday are less than 15 minutes.  I am having the car service pick us up earlier tomorrow than originally planned- cant wait to hang in the airport- I hear they have electricity and TVs and food there, we are all excited to see! Lol-
> 
> Ok- back to tossing out another freezer full of steaks!



I know it is exciting to be leaving the war zone but I bet it is also very stressful.  Do you have someone to watch the house and unload the frig/freezer as items thaw?  Take care.  

Kate


----------



## CRdisMom

Glad the trip is still on. Sean is going with correct?  Wish I could make the power appear for everyone out there.  Some of our power company Guys are on there way out to help with the lines.  Enjoy the flight tomorrow and the relaxation!


----------



## podsnel

I was very proactive! Suitcases were packed by Monday morning!  and yes, we have people staying here with our dog, summer.  So..... We are ready as long as I can pack up my photo equipment in the am!


----------



## podsnel

Laura- the lines are down everywhere- we need the help!  And yes, Sean is coming- I think he is looking forward to electricity more than anyone- he started freakin a little today. But really, his whole world was shaken up- no school, no lights, no tutor after school, no work- too much for him. So glad we are going away!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> Hi all- nj is definitely a war zone- my whole town has no power, and is not expected to have any until next week or longer- trees are down everywhere , power lines knocked down- just a disaster. But we have been very lucky! However-
> 
> I don't think I have ever appreciated a trip to WDW more!
> 
> Our airport, I am happy to say, was the first to reopen- delays since yesterday are less than 15 minutes. I am having the car service pick us up earlier tomorrow than originally planned- cant wait to hang in the airport- I hear they have electricity and TVs and food there, we are all excited to see! Lol-
> 
> Ok- back to tossing out another freezer full of steaks!


 
After this I think a WDW is well deserved.



podsnel said:


> I was very proactive! Suitcases were packed by Monday morning!  and yes, we have people staying here with our dog, summer. So..... We are ready as long as I can pack up my photo equipment in the am!


 
Excellent planning on your part.  I remember one of our DL trips I took the day off before to wash and pack and of course storm came in so no electricity to do either.  I ended up buying a couple of outfits and taking a load to my my DD to wash to finish up.


----------



## pooh'smate

Glad to hear that you were able to stay safe during Sandy. Have a great trip you deserve it after this week!


----------



## saintstickets

So glad you and your family are okay.  The climate in Orlando and the electricity will be a welcome relief from what you've been experiencing this week.  It's like anything, you don't realize how much it means to you until it is taken away!  Have a great trip, stay safe and we look forward to any updates and posts!


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Hi all- nj is definitely a war zone- my whole town has no power, and is not expected to have any until next week or longer- trees are down everywhere , power lines knocked down- just a disaster.  But we have been very lucky! However-
> 
> I don't think I have ever appreciated a trip to WDW more!
> 
> Our airport, I am happy to say, was the first to reopen- delays since yesterday are less than 15 minutes.  I am having the car service pick us up earlier tomorrow than originally planned- cant wait to hang in the airport- I hear they have electricity and TVs and food there, we are all excited to see! Lol-
> 
> Ok- back to tossing out another freezer full of steaks!



That's awful that you have to toss out steaks and tht NJ is a War zone, but I'm sure you will REALLY appreciate your WDW trip! Heck I would really appreciate your WDW this point!

Have a great time!  I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## rentayenta

Have a great trip Ellen. Glad you'll get a reprieve from the stress of all of this.


----------



## snowmanlover

Ellen ~ I was thinking about you and wondering how your family was doing!  You're about the only one I know (ha, like I really know you) in NJ. 

So glad you checked in and we know everyone is ok!

My nephew is an EMT from PA and is helping in NYC and told his Mom it is unbelievable!  They are suppose to be working 12 hr. shifts but it has been more like 18 hrs.    

Have a safe trip tomorrow and ENJOY!  Can't wait for another trip report from you!  Praying you guys have alot of sunshine next week and come home to electricity!


----------



## Princess Bette

Hi Ellen!  So glad you and your family are safe and glad you will be getting away for a while.  Enjoy your trip!  Our local utility company is making the news because they headed north from Alabama to help but had to return home because they aren't in the union.  So sad...I know y'all could use the help.  Maybe things will change and they will accept non-union workers.  
Looking forward to more trip reports from you!


----------



## anewmac

hope you are having a WONDERFUL time!!!!! with a shower and electricity and no braids or rollers LMAO


----------



## Beth D

Finally caught all the way up!

Gosh those pics are so gorgeous.  I may have to start DH on a 7 year plan, so we can go there for our 20th?  

I wouldn't be much into the hiking, but more of the beach and snorkeling, as I am definitely a water child!  Love living right on Lake Erie!

So loved the pic of the murphy bed, but where did Tyler sleep?  Was the couch another foldout? 

Glad you're all safe!  We had some nasty wind here in OH too.  My parents lost power for 24 hrs, and major waves on the lake 15-20 footers!

Hope you're enjoying Disney, sunshine and electricity!


----------



## englishrose47

Ellen I am sorry you lost power!!We faired much better !!But what a perfect time to leave it all behind !! Have a Great Trip!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Hi all- nj is definitely a war zone- my whole town has no power, and is not expected to have any until next week or longer- trees are down everywhere , power lines knocked down- just a disaster.  But we have been very lucky! However-
> 
> I don't think I have ever appreciated a trip to WDW more!
> 
> Our airport, I am happy to say, was the first to reopen- delays since yesterday are less than 15 minutes.  I am having the car service pick us up earlier tomorrow than originally planned- cant wait to hang in the airport- I hear they have electricity and TVs and food there, we are all excited to see! Lol-
> 
> Ok- back to tossing out another freezer full of steaks!



If only I was at WDW too!  Our whole town is out too...in fact, most of Long Island was out.  We've been without electric or heat for going on 7 days now, without a clue as to when it will come back.  One uncle and one cousin have lost their houses (both lived on canals on the south shore) to extreme flooding.  Most of my family in neighboring towns are without power too, so we haven't be able to bunk with anyone else.  Hotels are full and lines for gas are miles long.  Its crazy.

If school wasn't in session (and if had the vacation days to take), I would take my aunt up on her offer of a vacation to her house in Arizona.



podsnel said:


> Laura- the lines are down everywhere- we need the help!  And yes, Sean is coming- I think he is looking forward to electricity more than anyone- he started freakin a little today. But really, his whole world was shaken up- no school, no lights, no tutor after school, no work- too much for him. So glad we are going away!



We've been experiencing a little of this too.  Michael was ok for two days.  By day 3, he was sucking his thumb (hasn't done that since he was 4).  By day 4, his OCD was in full swing.  By day 6, he was having potty accidents.  Thankfully, school started again today so I'm hoping that's going to get him back on track soon.


----------



## podsnel

Princess Bette said:
			
		

> Hi Ellen!  So glad you and your family are safe and glad you will be getting away for a while.  Enjoy your trip!  Our local utility company is making the news because they headed north from Alabama to help but had to return home because they aren't in the union.  So sad...I know y'all could use the help.  Maybe things will change and they will accept non-union workers.
> Looking forward to more trip reports from you!



Hey! Thanks for sharing that- Is it on the news? I'm hearing its just another rumor- I hope!


----------



## Mysteria

podsnel said:


> Hey! Thanks for sharing that- Is it on the news? I'm hearing its just another rumor- I hope!




http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/sandyunion.asp

Hope you are having a great week at WDW!  We were just in Scotch Plains and there was a lot of work going on.  Both cutting trees and working on wires.  Indiana crew.


----------



## Princess Bette

podsnel said:


> Hey! Thanks for sharing that- Is it on the news? I'm hearing its just another rumor- I hope!



It was first reported here that they were turned away due to not being union - however, there was more to the story. (always is!)  The above link has the rest of the story.

Anyway, I think it is a shame that those men were willing to go and help where needed and were told to return home - esp. by their employer.   I hope that all power is restored very soon to everyone.  My prayers are with y'all.  

Hopefully, your trip has been a wonderful distraction...can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## englishrose47

I hope all have their power back to !!It sounds like some crossed wires  (pun intended) for those non union electricians . It's sad that policy and politics get in the way of helping hands !! But the thought was there and that counts a lot !!


----------



## eva

chepic said:


> just beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> God really knew what He was doing when He created Hawaii!!!
> 
> cheryl



 Sure did!

I just did a search and found this wonderful trip report. We are going to Aulani in May. Ellen, Love Love Love your pictures and trip report. So far I am only on page 13. So back to reading!

Edited: Finally got to the last couple of pages and realized you are in NJ. So sorry to hear about all the devastation there. Hope you are safe and had a wonderful time at WDW. Can't wait to see the rest of your report. After reading your report, I feel I kind of know you and your family. Sending you and your family prayers. Take care!


----------



## TALB

Love your trip report!  I have boys the same age and we are going to Aulani for Spring Break.  i can't wait to hear what your boys thought of it.  Please share any excursions you went on.  I'm trying to decide which ones to book.  Hope you had a great trip to WDW


----------



## podsnel

WELL...that was SOME BREAK between updates, huh?  Sorry about that...well, not THAT sorry, because for 9 nights of it I was luxuriating in a Jambo GV (well, 5 nights) and then we moved over to BWV...and well, that didn't suck either!   But as nice as that all was, nothing compares to a Hawaiian vacation...so, let's get on with it! 

We were excited for our next day, which was Thursday, because we were headed up to the North Shore for kayaking, shrimp, shave ice, turtles and scuba! How's THAT for action packed?   We had to be up there by 9, so we left by 8 or 8:15 I think.  But first....I grabbed some coffee and some breakfast from the Olelo room-






Ok- it may not look like much, but that almond croissant?  One of the BEST things I have EVER EVER EVER eaten- The top is cruchy, the pastry is light, and in the middle (I think) there is almond paste so it is super moist.  Oh. YUMMMMMM.....  I also picked up one of these for Tyler-






I think Pods had the bagel, and Tim had...?  Not sure what Tim had, but I promise my string bean of a son did not go with out.  We did hit a slight amount of traffice on the way up, but nothing like what we had seen the first night, so THAT was a HUGE relief!  Here are some pics from our travels-











I had contacted Hawaii Eco Divers about today, and Ricardo and one of his friends would be taking care of us.  Here is a link to Ricardo's website-
http://www.hawaiiecodivers.com/

Originally, I had contacted him when he turned up on a search for kayaking on the North Shore.  His reviews on Yelp and TA were excellent, and I spoke with him several times before we booked.  We were doing the kayaking, but he also suggested a full day of activities including some beginner scuba.  None of us are certified, but both Pods & I have been diving 5 or 6 times- actually, the first time was on our honeymoon when we were on Maui- and it was the highlight of our honeymoon.  Ricardo offered to discount our activities if we did both, so...who am I to say no to such a deal? The only hesitation I had was when we pulled up to the meeting place, and we were at a house.  IMMEDIATELY, Tyler said, this doesn't feel right. We are going to someone's house?  Are they going to use us for shark bait? 

Well...we had nothing to worry about- Ricardo came out, and explained that business space is very restricted on the north shore, because of signage, and that's why we were meeting at his friend's ocean front home- which was a surfer's paradise.  In the winter.  When the waves are so high they come up to the cliff this gut lives on. It belonged to the totally awesome surfer dude we would be kayaking with.  We hopped back in our car and followed the kayaks and the surfer dude to Waimea Bay-











Ahhhhh........











Ricardo's friend was going to do the kayak portion of our day with us- it is KILLING me right now that I can't remember his name!  He was one of the most POSITIVE people I have EVER met.  











He told us his story- I guess I should say he talked story, although he was originally from CA not HI and moved here a while back for surfing- a familiar tale in Hawaii.  What was different about him was that a few years earlier, he had fallen off a roof into an unfilled pool- and broken his back.  And was paralyzed.  And was told he would not walk again. Or surf.  

He beat all the odds, and in 4 months was back up on his board.  He, and his doctors, attribute it ALL to his attitude.  GREAT attitude.  Like I said- a really positive, uplifting individual.






Does this beach look at all familiar to you?  He told us this was where the plane crash was filmed for LOST (I LOVED me some LOST) and that all the plane stuff was laying all over the beach for a while, people would come by for pics all the time- very cool-

We had two single kayaks and one double- our miracle surfer dude was going to be accompanying us on his paddleboard.

There are some SERIOUSLY super-fit folks out there in Hawaii.....






We first paddled in the bay for a while before heading up the Haleiwa River and back to our starting point.  We could last as long as we wanted to, which ended up being about 2 hours.  Lucky ME, I was with Timmy in the double kayak.  Which you would think would be so Mom could work LESS, with all the hunky men around. 

Umm...that would be no.






Timmy looks so cute, doesn't he?  And see how he holds his paddle so nicely out of the water?  Umm...YEA. He got a TON of practice pefecting that pose. Wait!  He paddled once! 






I must have been REALLY fast with my camera to catch that, lol-






Up the river-






We took a little break- Tyler played fetch with this dog for a bit, the surfer dude said he is always hangin out there, waiting to play fetch with a coconut.






Pods says he doesn't care about kayaking, he does it for me.  But he looks pretty happy, doesn't he?
















Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

Time to go up the river-











Tyler is with me- LOVES kayaking, ever since our first time, which was at the Disney resort in HHI. 











So you can see I was NOT exaggerating-






Pods has a real knack for taking the most picturesque photos 






OK- doing better-











It was a great thing to do- the only downside was we only saw 1 turtle, and usually this area has tons.  But there's no complaining about that- we'd have some turtle time a little later.  While the kayaks got loaded back onto the van, I did some sea glass hunting- there was a lot of sea glass on this beach. Then we broke for lunch- said good bye and thanks to our totally awesome surfer dude, and headed into Haleiwa....






There is LOT of debate on shrimp trucks up there on that North Shore.  A LOT.  And there are soooo many to choose from!  Ultimately, I chose Macky's based on Yelp reviews.  I used Yelp a bunch on this trip.  As well as Chowhound.  Anyway.....






Here are the choices-






What I especially liked about Macky's was that they had this guy standing in front of the truck answering your questions and helping you order.






Also that it came with a little salad and you could wash up afterwards ina  sink.  We all got something different so we could share.  Pods got Butter Garlic shrimp-






Tim got original, which is just plain-






I went with hot and spicy-






And Tyler had coconut-






Yummmm......






You can see they have a lot of tables- when we were there, many were reserved- that was for a tour group that came through.  






Even that was very well taken care of- the tour was seated, and it looked like they had pre-ordered, because they were all brought out their shrimp without going up to the truck first.  Tim was very happy about this lunch-






Well, we were all happy about it. (Would have been happier if we had used our Entertainment Book coupon, but, of course, I couldn't find my book before we left for HI, and I am pretty sure that actually _having_ the book with you is key to actually _using_ the coupons it contains, but...I digress).  The favorite was a toss up between the butter garlic and the coconut.  

Up next....Shave ice and TURTLE TIME!


----------



## JKSWonder

Timmy working on his awesome tan while Mom does all the work!


----------



## podsnel

Besides the North shore Shrimp truck debate, there is yet ANOTHER monumental decision to make when you visit Haleiwa- where, oh where, do you get your Shave Ice??? Matsumotos is the famous one- but, if you do a little research, you'll find that nearby Aoki's is just as good AND doesn't have a huge line- I don't know how you prioritise your vacay, but for me, less lines is a HUGE plus as long as I'm not giving anything else up in terms of quality.






Lots of choices-






Happy about lunch AND dessert, today!






Mine was yummy, I had a Tropical-






Tyler was happy too!  I think his was sour apple and ?????






In case you were wondering....











Across the street is-






Aoki's-






It was a great choice for us, we all liked the Shave Ice here- second only to the one we had on the first day on Kauai.  We still had time to kill between activities, so we headed back over the bridge-






And pulled over when we saw all the cars everywhere- at Laniakea Beach.  Also called Sunset beach.  Also should _really_ be known as Hawaiian green sea turtle beach, because THAT is why everyone was there.  For who knows what reason, sea turtles like it here...a LOT!  It was INCREDIBLE!!!! They were sunning themselves on the shore, swimming in and out of the waves....very, very cool place to visit.  Here is what we saw the day we visited- this was probably around 1:00 or so that day.


----------



## podsnel

CRAP!  I hate my Dell!  I did not mean to post yet!  Anyway....

More turtle time.....






That snorkeler was trying to get away from the turtle, but the turtle kept swimming towards him.  Literally, up and down the beach, people were watching all the turtles.  

It was totally righteous, dude.





















How it is on the beach-











Really makes you want to visit the North Shore, doesn't it?   Chalk it up to yet another fascinating, unparalleled spectacle of nature in Hawaii....

Back at the surfer dude's house....






Ricardo was loading up his van with scuba gear.  We followed him down the road to Shark's Cove-
















Ricardo lined up all of our gear, and gave us a 45 minute (I'm guesstimating) lesson before we put on our wetsuits (which he supplied) and went down to practice in the water.  OOPS!  Time to upload- I'll be back later!


----------



## lablady

I'm so happy when I see that you've updated your TR! Thank you so much for all your wonderful pictures! We head to Aulani in 5 days and I'm just so excited!! I haven't been to Hawaii since I was a teenager and my DDs have never been so your pictures have really been getting us revved up to go!


----------



## podsnel

anewmac said:


> What you will be in my hometown! Darn it and I cant get to DL to see you.. SOMEDAY LOL. Where in Pedro are you staying? Oh and Tell Jim.. BRING IT Ducks are goind down! Fight on SC lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe my friend!
> 
> Loved hearing your story about how you and pods met that is such an great story, what is meant to be will be. You being the pea in the pod was just faite too how cute.
> 
> The resort is AMAZING. I agree it looks a lot like AKL and the Poly combined. Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day also. I was going to say Tylers outfit was cracking me up. Thats something that my kids would do too... with the "eh good enough" look. You never stear wrong of the good food porn too. it all looks amazing!



It is the same architect who did AKL and WL- so, yea- there are a bunch of similarities.  This visit to AKV, tho- I felt like I was at Aulani.   Wonder what I'll think of VWL in MArch with Tim?



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay - it is August - you were planning your drive down the coast, so I thought you had planned a quick post anniversary trip!  -  for WDW on Friday!
> 
> Stay safe, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Didn't see that Drea wrote the same thing! - great minds, I guess!  Or lots of prayers for your safety.



Thanks- we were fine, and miraculously so were all our friends- homes with damage at the beach, but still standing. Very fortunate.



jenseib said:


> Gorgeous! I would love to go there too.  Add it to my list of places my husband will tell me no about!



You have to work on him, Jen- it is soooo worth the trip. 



dizneeat said:


> All caught up, Ellen!
> 
> I love your meet/fall in love story!
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> And you finally made it to Aulani. May I say it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for all the photos .. very much appreciated!



I hope you will go one day!



englishrose47 said:


> Checkin' in, I am doing a Marv, posting on otheres threads instead of updating my own



I do that, too!


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> CRAP!  I hate my Dell!  I did not mean to post yet!  Anyway....



Darn it!  I am driving up there and throwing that thing in the trash!    It's always messing you up.

So welcome back stranger.  Sounds like you had a great trip to WDW and a grand villa - not too shabby!

Kayaking in Hawaii looks way cooler than kayaking around here.  Of course, you look like the only one doing actual work.  

Lunch - yum!

Sea Turtle jackpot.  Wow - they are so cool and bigger than I thought they would be.

Can't wait to see how the scuba diving goes.


----------



## podsnel

saintstickets said:


> So glad your family is safe and sound and there was minimal damage.  After experiencing too-many-to-count hurricanes down here, you realize that all those physical items (cars, furniture, house!) can be replaced but lives cannot.  You say a prayer thanking God for your blessings, ask for help for your neighbors, patience to weather the cleanup and His grace to sustain you through it all....or at least until you get your internet connection back!



You really have your priorities straight- well said!



glokitty said:


> Oh, I stayed there in Feb and am returning in Jan, had NO idea about the murphy bed. That could come in handy, as the living room is my son's bedroom too!



They LOVE the murphy bed because they HATE to sleep in the same bed anymore, so that bed was a big hit!



ACDSNY said:


> Very well said and a great way to look at what life hands you.



EXACTLY!!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I'm caught up again after the dumb storm interrupted my DIS time.  I hope you guys are ok and have survived Sandy.  Sounded like NJ got hit the worst of everyone.
> 
> All good here- beaches, not so much.
> 
> Aulani looks just amazing.  I hope we get the chance to see it.  Love the room, love the view.
> 
> I felt like we scored big with our room.  But I almost ALWAYS feel that way, LOL!  I was just at the end of Jambo in the last possible GV, and I was even happy with that! I guess I'm easy to please.
> 
> As we all know, the idea that men hate shopping is a myth.  We love shopping if it involves hardware stores, sporting goods, and golf pro shops.  Anything else is pointless.
> 
> You make very good points.
> 
> You and Bill (saintstickets) have me totally freaked out about Oahu traffic now.  I'm worried we're going to see nothing but brake lights the whole trip!



It will be FINE- just don't travel during rush hour and don't make a wrong turn!!


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> After this I think a WDW is well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent planning on your part.  I remember one of our DL trips I took the day off before to wash and pack and of course storm came in so no electricity to do either.  I ended up buying a couple of outfits and taking a load to my my DD to wash to finish up.



Well, careful planning only goes so far.  I left one of my carryons up in the bedroom (too dark to see) and I never put the DME tags on- Pods realized when we got to the airport!  I felt sooooooo out of sorts from all the pioneer living, it actually took me a few days to be "normal" once we got to WDW.



pooh'smate said:


> Glad to hear that you were able to stay safe during Sandy. Have a great trip you deserve it after this week!



Thanks! Had a blast!



saintstickets said:


> So glad you and your family are okay.  The climate in Orlando and the electricity will be a welcome relief from what you've been experiencing this week.  It's like anything, you don't realize how much it means to you until it is taken away!  Have a great trip, stay safe and we look forward to any updates and posts!



We all enjoyed watching TV more than usual this trip- especially when it was being watched while taking a jacuzzi (in the GV), 



franandaj said:


> That's awful that you have to toss out steaks and tht NJ is a War zone, but I'm sure you will REALLY appreciate your WDW trip! Heck I would really appreciate your WDW this point!
> 
> Have a great time!  I can't wait to hear about it!



Not sure when I'll do a TR, but I will do something- it's a GV after all- pretty frekin exciting just going to sleep there!



rentayenta said:


> Have a great trip Ellen. Glad you'll get a reprieve from the stress of all of this.



Jenny- I felt like I was losing my mind! I was forgetting everything for days!



snowmanlover said:


> Ellen ~ I was thinking about you and wondering how your family was doing!  You're about the only one I know (ha, like I really know you) in NJ.
> 
> You probably know more about me than some other people who actually do know me- know what I mean?
> 
> So glad you checked in and we know everyone is ok!
> 
> My nephew is an EMT from PA and is helping in NYC and told his Mom it is unbelievable!  They are suppose to be working 12 hr. shifts but it has been more like 18 hrs.
> 
> Have a safe trip tomorrow and ENJOY!  Can't wait for another trip report from you!  Praying you guys have alot of sunshine next week and come home to electricity!



Please tell your nephew thank-you from us in NJ, and that I hope he has caught up on his sleep- 18 hour days are ROUGH!

And we did come home to electricity- it came back on 9 days after it went out.


----------



## podsnel

anewmac said:


> hope you are having a WONDERFUL time!!!!! with a shower and electricity and no braids or rollers LMAO



Hey- I ROCK the braids and rollers look like nobody else, babe! 



Beth D said:


> Finally caught all the way up!
> 
> Gosh those pics are so gorgeous.  I may have to start DH on a 7 year plan, so we can go there for our 20th?
> 
> Too long to wait- you need to go for your 15th!
> 
> I wouldn't be much into the hiking, but more of the beach and snorkeling, as I am definitely a water child!  Love living right on Lake Erie!
> 
> So loved the pic of the murphy bed, but where did Tyler sleep?  Was the couch another foldout?
> 
> In all the DVCs the coach pulls out to a queen size bed- which he happily had to himself.
> 
> Glad you're all safe!  We had some nasty wind here in OH too.  My parents lost power for 24 hrs, and major waves on the lake 15-20 footers!
> 
> WOW! It must have looked like the ocean!
> 
> Hope you're enjoying Disney, sunshine and electricity!



We did! Every bit of it!



englishrose47 said:


> Ellen I am sorry you lost power!!We faired much better !!But what a perfect time to leave it all behind !! Have a Great Trip!!!



I was kind of the family hero for choosing the dates I did, I have to say. 



JKSWonder said:


> If only I was at WDW too!  Our whole town is out too...in fact, most of Long Island was out.  We've been without electric or heat for going on 7 days now, without a clue as to when it will come back.  One uncle and one cousin have lost their houses (both lived on canals on the south shore) to extreme flooding.  Most of my family in neighboring towns are without power too, so we haven't be able to bunk with anyone else.  Hotels are full and lines for gas are miles long.  Its crazy.
> 
> If school wasn't in session (and if had the vacation days to take), I would take my aunt up on her offer of a vacation to her house in Arizona.
> 
> So sorry you had a rough time- how long did yo u go without power?  Did you have a generator?
> 
> We've been experiencing a little of this too.  Michael was ok for two days.  By day 3, he was sucking his thumb (hasn't done that since he was 4).  By day 4, his OCD was in full swing.  By day 6, he was having potty accidents.  Thankfully, school started again today so I'm hoping that's going to get him back on track soon.



I bet school starting again really helped.  Routines are so important for our boys.


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> And pulled over when we saw all the cars everywhere- at Laniakea Beach.  Also called Sunset beach.  Also should _really_ be known as Hawaiian green sea turtle beach, because THAT is why everyone was there.  For who knows what reason, sea turtles like it here...a LOT!  It was INCREDIBLE!!!! They were sunning themselves on the shore, swimming in and out of the waves....very, very cool place to visit.  Here is what we saw the day we visited- this was probably around 1:00 or so that day.



Don't feel bad about the delay in posting...I haven't been the best myself.  Maybe it has something to do with the lackadasical, devil-may-care attitude of the Hawaiian locals and we carried some of it back with us?    But you have to update, you have too many loyal followers that want more! 

Yep...I remember seeing that church and yes, Aoki's and yes, we stopped at Sunset Beach too!  Oh yeah, that NARROW bridge!   And we saw some turtles as well as the beach bum that did nothing but put the red rope around the turtles once on shore to make sure no one got too close!

I love reading your TR and seeing all over again many of the places we visited.  Take your time with another update but not too much time!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Timmy working on his awesome tan while Mom does all the work!



EXACTLY!!!! What a bum! 



lablady said:


> I'm so happy when I see that you've updated your TR! Thank you so much for all your wonderful pictures! We head to Aulani in 5 days and I'm just so excited!! I haven't been to Hawaii since I was a teenager and my DDs have never been so your pictures have really been getting us revved up to go!



That is so exciting!!!!!!!!!   You will love it- Aulani is gorgeous, the people are wonderful- and I bet it will be less crowded than it was in August-what are your plans?



MEK said:


> Darn it!  I am driving up there and throwing that thing in the trash!    It's always messing you up.
> 
> I am inviting you personally- would you like me to come down and escort you up here?  Actually, you don't know the half of it- I also have to post all the middle school stuff on probably the world's worst website, and I can't post PDF files- because of- one guess, only- YOU GOT IT! My computer!   I know there is a MAC on the way tho- not for me, of course, but for Tyler.  That seems right, doesn't it?
> 
> Please excuse me- I need to go jump off my roof now....
> 
> So welcome back stranger.  Sounds like you had a great trip to WDW and a grand villa - not too shabby!
> 
> You. Have. No. I. Dea.
> 
> Kayaking in Hawaii looks way cooler than kayaking around here.  Of course, you look like the only one doing actual work.
> 
> Yea that!
> 
> Lunch - yum!
> 
> Sea Turtle jackpot.  Wow - they are so cool and bigger than I thought they would be.
> 
> I have snorkeled with them in STJ and the ones in Hawaii ARE so much bigger!  They were incredible!
> 
> Can't wait to see how the scuba diving goes.







saintstickets said:


> Don't feel bad about the delay in posting...I haven't been the best myself.  Maybe it has something to do with the lackadasical, devil-may-care attitude of the Hawaiian locals and we carried some of it back with us?    But you have to update, you have too many loyal followers that want more!
> 
> Well...OK! If you say so!
> 
> Yep...I remember seeing that church and yes, Aoki's and yes, we stopped at Sunset Beach too!  Oh yeah, that NARROW bridge!   And we saw some turtles as well as the beach bum that did nothing but put the red rope around the turtles once on shore to make sure no one got too close!
> 
> Yea- but what could he do in the water about it, right?
> 
> I love reading your TR and seeing all over again many of the places we visited.  Take your time with another update but not too much time!



And I love reading yours- so we're EVEN!


----------



## podsnel

TALB said:


> Love your trip report!  I have boys the same age and we are going to Aulani for Spring Break.  i can't wait to hear what your boys thought of it.  Please share any excursions you went on.  I'm trying to decide which ones to book.  Hope you had a great trip to WDW



I missed you!  I'm so sorry!  The boys had fun- but it would have been better at AUlani if there had been more kids their age and if there had been more things going on for their ages.  But, based on what I saw of Bill's TR and his IWAs, it looks like there already IS more to do, as well as there will probably be a ton more kids for spring break for your family.   Remember, when we were there, alot may have already been back to school (we were at Aulani August 21-27).  We LOVED the day I'm talking about here, the boys golfed twice, Surfing with Hawaiian Fire was the highlight of our trip- Tim and I also did the Aulani stargazing with the high powered telescope, and we loved that, too!  Lots of good, great stuff- your kids (and you) will have a great time!


----------



## anewmac

awwman the pics just get me every time. the view is great cant say that enough, looks like everyday was a great adventure too!


----------



## franandaj

Your trip looks awesome!  I'm so glad you are back to updating!  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## ACDSNY

Another awesome update!  I've added Sunset Beach, turtles and shaved ice to our list of items to cover next month.

Now if we could only get better back rests in the kayaks.


----------



## podsnel

anewmac said:


> awwman the pics just get me every time. the view is great cant say that enough, looks like everyday was a great adventure too!



Hawaii is amazing- there is no question!  We did have an adventure every day- I think I heard my kids say one time they were bored- probably the 1st day at Aulani- but Mom & Dad needed some RnR!! 



franandaj said:


> Your trip looks awesome!  I'm so glad you are back to updating!  Can't wait to hear more!



Thanks!  Happy to be reliving it again!



ACDSNY said:


> Another awesome update!  I've added Sunset Beach, turtles and shaved ice to our list of items to cover next month.
> 
> Now if we could only get better back rests in the kayaks.



That beach with the turtles is a must do.  You will know you are there because it's the beach with cars parked everywhere- and when you look over at the beach, everyone is standing up pointing instead of lying down sunbathing.  It was incredible to see those turtles like that!


----------



## jenseib

More fabulous updates. Those turtles are so neat to see. Scary how big they are.

I am a little worried that you are going to go diving in a place called Shark Cove  though!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> More fabulous updates. Those turtles are so neat to see. Scary how big they are.
> 
> I am a little worried that you are going to go diving in a place called Shark Cove  though!



Thanks!  No worries- it's called that, but we saw no sharks.  Just some pretty fishies!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cool!  You got to see turtles!

And the beach from LOST!  I loved that show too.  We watched it religiously when it was on.

Looks like an awesome time on the North Shore.  I had no idea there was an alternative to Matsumoto's Shave Ice.  You're really helping me with research!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELLEN!!!

Sorry, for some reason, the DIS will only let you have two drinks tonight


----------



## Misskitty3

Love your Honu (turtle) pics!


----------



## englishrose47

Belated Happy Birthday wishes Ellen !!!


----------



## 15isto2

OMG Timmy has amazing veins


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I want to visit Hawaii ASAP... you are definitely selling it!  Everything looks amazing!!  In your opinion what is the minimum # of days to truly take advantage of everything and also adjust to the time change?


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool!  You got to see turtles!
> 
> YES!! They were HUGE and sooo cool!
> 
> And the beach from LOST!  I loved that show too.  We watched it religiously when it was on.
> 
> Me too- BIG Lostie- they left alot to the imagination in the ending, though- and that didn't seem fair to me, ya know?  I wanted some answers after all that!   They actually have LOST tours on Oahu.  Shot alot at Kualoa Ranch, too-
> 
> Looks like an awesome time on the North Shore.  I had no idea there was an alternative to Matsumoto's Shave Ice.  You're really helping me with research!



If you look it up on Yelp, you'll see some people even like it better. Probably, they are very similar- just one has a HUGE line, and one doesn't!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELLEN!!!
> 
> Sorry, for some reason, the DIS will only let you have two drinks tonight



Thanks Tammie!   I had a lot of fun turning 50- it was exhausting!!! 



Misskitty3 said:


> Love your Honu (turtle) pics!



I'm going to post a quick vid in a minute-



englishrose47 said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes Ellen !!!



Thanks Rosie!



15isto2 said:


> OMG Timmy has amazing veins



He does???? 



2xcited2sleep said:


> I want to visit Hawaii ASAP... you are definitely selling it!  Everything looks amazing!!  In your opinion what is the minimum # of days to truly take advantage of everything and also adjust to the time change?



I think Hawaii sells itself, but I am happy to help!  Well, I guess it depends where you're coming from- people from the west coast can go for a long weekend (REALLY am SOOO jelly of that!) but from the East Coast- at a 10 1/2 hour flight and a 5 or 6 hour time difference (Hawaii doesn't do DST)- I guess you _could_ do a week, but I think I would do 10 days at a minimum.  I felt that way about it 26 years ago, too.

BUT.....

If someone offered to go for a long weekend to Kauai- I would suck it up and go.  I loved Kauai THAT MUCH.


----------



## podsnel

Sorry for another loooong delay!  Turning 50 is a BIG deal, it turns out, and I have had a VERY full dance card lately- lucky me!  But I think bithdaypalooza is over, SO- time for scuba!  But first- a quick vid of a turtle-

click to play-




Ricardo was a VERY nice guy, and really great at helping everyone to feel more comfortable in the water.  We were all wearing wetsuits, which I have never had the pleasure of before. Can I just say, the water felt GREAT after climbing down to the cove with all the gear on AND a rubber suit!  Of all of us, doing the scuba thing, I was most worried about Timmy.  As you can recall, he did not have a great time snorkeling- and once before when he had scuba'd at a bday party, he was not successful, due to his ears.  He just could not pop them, and that is really essential when you dive, even if you are only going down 15 or 20 feet.  But, Timmy had tubes and ear infections galore when he was a baby, and just recently got over the after effects- including being able to tolerate the loud BOOMS during fireworks.  So I was hopeful.  And.....he was fine!    Everyone did great, we had about a 45 minute dive and saw plenty of fish down there in the cove.  Well, everyone did great except for me, that is.  Kind of.  I was wearing a brand new wetsuit that made me VERY buoyant- Ricardo kept throwing weights on my belt, but really I had to be pulled down under water.  AND...my mask was foggy.  Which is the pits.  But....it was still enjoyable, and for what it's worth, when all was said and done, I had the most air left (meaning I wasn't freaking out and over breathing- I was very calm) so woohoo for me.   Ricardo took some photos of us, which he posts on his website and you can download afterwards free of charge-






I LOVE this one! We're standing on the floor of the ocean- pretty cool!






Well, everyone but me- they are literally pulling me down to their level for the photo. My feet are not touching.
Timmy-






Moi-





















There were no sharks in shark's cove, which was a big relief- aside from scuba witha whale shark (which I would LOVE to do!!) swimmin with the sharks is most definitely NOT on my to do list.

Once we were done (which was determined by our air levels, which was very carefully monitored by Ricardo) it was time for the hard part- getting back up to the street!  LOL- I never even made it out of the water- I slipped on a rock, and I was DOWN!  Let me tell ya- once you are down, ESPECIALLY with extra weights due to being too buoyant- there ain't NO gettin up! I felt like a crab flipped over on my back- I'm sure it was pretty comical, and thank GOD there are no photos of it! I ended up getting out of my vest and Ricardo carried my equipment back up.  

So maybe I fell on purpose...  J/K!

The boys-











We really enjoyed our day with Ricardo, and i would recommend a day with him in a heartbeat.  Of us all, Tyler was the one who came away wanting more- Ricardo said he was a natural.  I can definitely see him getting certified one day, and i'm thinking we will do that in a few years when we go to Beaches in Turks & Caicos (our friends got certified there and it was an excellent experience- not to mention, the scuba is included in the stay!).  Yea, that's right- I already know where we will vacation in the summer of 2015- I really have some issues, don't I??? ACH- be honest, you have the same ones!   A few pics of beautiful Shark's Cove-





















If you look it up a little bit, you will see that locals prefer to go here to snorkel over Hanauma Bay.  It is a whole lot less crowded, and it's FREE.  Something to keep in mind if you're looking to save a little cash.  

There was a table selling $10 Tshirts over by the rest rooms, so after we picked up a few, we were on our way back to Aulani from the North Shore.  
















The scenery on the way back is stunning, even if it's raining.






Hate to say it, but we did hit a little traffic on the way back- but just a little, due to road construction.  I knew we were passing a Leonard's truck on the way back, so we pulled off to get some.  Leonard's is known for having the most delicious malasadas, and they have a malasadamobile in the Waikele Shopping Center, 94-894 Lumiaina Street, Waipahu, HI 96797 which is not too far from Aulani.











I asked for some of each kind. The PROBLEM is that I did not say FILLED.  Make SURE you say FILLED.  Because ours were not.  They were plain. Just different sugars or something on the outside.  And we are positive of that fact because we ate the whole freakin box looking for the FILLED ones.   Here is a link to their website so YOU can find them FILLED when you go-  http://www.leonardshawaii.com/locations.html

We had had a glorious day on the North Shore- you MUST MUST MUST go when you visit Aulani!


----------



## englishrose47

What an awesome update !!You are all sooooo brave snorkeling or scuba diving !!! Not in amillion years would I do that!!!Not even with Ricardo Those donuts or whatever they are called looked yummy even un filled !!!


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> What an awesome update !!You are all sooooo brave snorkeling or scuba diving !!! Not in amillion years would I do that!!!Not even with Ricardo Those donuts or whatever they are called looked yummy even un filled !!!



Thanks, rosie- it was fun, other than sharks, I'm not afraid down there- it is so beautiful.  Not sure I would do it at night, though- or in a cave- those things freak me out. Although, you can scuba with eel rays and giant mantas at night, so maybe I'd get over my fear for that!

And the malasadas were hot and yummy- but they would have been SPECTACULAR filled with coconut creme....I'll know better next time we are there!


----------



## MEK

Birthdaypolluza?    Very funny, but I don't think I spelled it right!  Glad you had a great ongoing 50th celebration.  50 is pretty liberating!  I can, of course, speak from personal experience!  

More great pictures.  I got a new computer (something you need..ahem...) and everything looks so fantastic.  Better than ever!

I am more and more convinced I need a trip to Hawaii!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## CRdisMom

wow snorkeling looks grand, especially today when it is 3 degree F outside.   lol  does it seem claustrophobic or is it fairly freeing?  I loved that you were the most buoyant--it means you must weigh less than all the rest  

Happy be-lated birthday


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Birthdaypolluza?    Very funny, but I don't think I spelled it right!  Glad you had a great ongoing 50th celebration.  50 is pretty liberating!  I can, of course, speak from personal experience!
> 
> More great pictures.  I got a new computer (something you need..ahem...) and everything looks so fantastic.  Better than ever!
> 
> I am more and more convinced I need a trip to Hawaii!  Thanks for the update!



50 is very TIRING!!! I am exhausted!  

We did finally get a macbook pro- Tyler and Tim are enjoying it. Someday it will be my turn-  

Hawaii is sooooo worth the trip! Go!



CRdisMom said:


> wow snorkeling looks grand, especially today when it is 3 degree F outside.   lol  does it seem claustrophobic or is it fairly freeing?  I loved that you were the most buoyant--it means you must weigh less than all the rest
> 
> Happy be-lated birthday



Thanks! Many people don't scuba because they are claustrophobic- and I can see where if you focused on all the things that could go wrong, it could be very intimidating.  I am usually too fascinated by what's around me to freak, though.  And we only have gone 35 feet down, so nothing crazy deep or dark- you just have to remember not to rise faster than your bubbles do.  Even with my buoyancy issues, that is pretty easy to do- just don't panic.  

And yea- that's it!  I weigh the least!  Timmy will be so pleased!  

Thanks for the bday wishes!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Happy birthday!

The scuba diving looked really cool.  Pretty funny that you couldn't stay down!  I guess the upside is that you can tell everyone you don't need to lose any weight.  You're already too light! 

I will definitely check out the North Shore.  Looks beautiful.  And I'm glad you got to the malasadas!  I had read about them and wondered if you'd make the stop.  They look delicious (even without filling).


----------



## dizneeat

Awesome update, Ellen!
I am in awe with the snorkelling photos ... sooooooo cool! 

Sorry about the "doughnuts" not being filled - I had a look at the website and they look yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Your dive pictures arde really cool!!  What a fun experience!

And...what a big box of malasadas!  Sorry, they weren't filled....


----------



## dvc4life

Great update Ellen!  The snorkeling photos are just awesome.  What a wonderful experience for the whole family.


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> Turning 50 is a BIG deal, it turns out, and I have had a VERY full dance card lately- lucky me!  But I think bithdaypalooza is over,


Congrats!  Turning 50...I remember those youthful carefree days of yore!



podsnel said:


> we had about a 45 minute dive and saw plenty of fish down there in the cove.  Well, everyone did great except for me, that is.  Kind of.  I was wearing a brand new wetsuit that made me VERY buoyant- Ricardo kept throwing weights on my belt, but really I had to be pulled down under water.  AND...my mask was foggy.  Which is the pits.  But....it was still enjoyable, and for what it's worth, when all was said and done, I had the most air left (meaning I wasn't freaking out and over breathing- I was very calm) so woohoo for me.


That is hilarious about the buoyancy, but hey, I'll gladly take that on as long as I can breathe!  Remember my scuba scooter experience!  GASP!!   

Great pics of Shark Cove.  The North Shore is fantastic.  We could have spent all of our away-from-Aulani time there.  DD and DSiL are leaving Friday, December 14th and they plan on spending a lot of time there.  This is the time of the year they have the pro-surfing competition with the 20-30' waves!  

Can't wait to see more of your TR!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Good for you guys doing the scuba thing! I could never ever do something like that! I can barely swim & my biggest fear is drowning!

Congratulations on being 50, wow it's been awhile since I turned 50, heck my 50th anniversary will be in 3 1/2 years. Gosh my marriage is almost as old as you are! Now I feel really old!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> I LOVE this one! We're standing on the floor of the ocean- pretty cool!



Love it!



podsnel said:


> I asked for some of each kind. The PROBLEM is that I did not say FILLED.  Make SURE you say FILLED.  Because ours were not.  They were plain. Just different sugars or something on the outside.  And we are positive of that fact because we ate the whole freakin box looking for the FILLED ones.   Here is a link to their website so YOU can find them FILLED when you go-  http://www.leonardshawaii.com/locations.html
> 
> We had had a glorious day on the North Shore- you MUST MUST MUST go when you visit Aulani!



Not filled!!!  Ack!  I would find that to be such a crushing disappointment.

On a side note, I have booked us on a DCL Fantasy Western for 8/16/14!   Hoping we receive no surprises with Mike's vacation pics that year and that we actually get to go!  Thinking of visiting Nachi again (or perhaps Mr. Sanchos).  This one stops in Falmouth, Jamaica.  Never been, so I'll have to do some research on what, if anything, the kids and my Mom could do there.


----------



## franandaj

Great report, you guys are having such a great time!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great scuba pics!  It's like you did everything on MY wish list! Now that you've tried it all out, I can get advice from you for our return visit. 

You all look really good posing in the sunshine with Ricardo!


----------



## ACDSNY

Another great update!  We just came home from Aulani on Thursady night and I want to go back so bad.


----------



## rndmr2

Just found your latest update.  Looks like you had a great scuba experience. I went once in St Thomas about 12 years ago and it was fun but I ended up with some issues with the ear popping and re-seating the mask/suction and my mask got flooded and they had to pull me out of the water! So it started out fun and ended up with a near drowning! LOL I can laugh about it now but it was scary at the time. You were lucky to get some great pics underwater.


----------



## Beth D

I'm glad to see I've not been the only one away from the DIS for a while...

Work's been crazy, but good!  I ended up going out to LA for a week, and the time difference between there and Oh just killed me. 6 days and I never really did adjust.  I don't know how I would manage in Hawaii.  Oh well, more time in the ocean!

But I did manage to sneak in a visit to DCA and Disneyland one night!  Didn't get to everything, but did get to see Haunted Mansion and IASW all decked out for XMAS!

Love the turtle pics, and I'm glad there weren't any sharks in the cove!  I was thinking the same thing as Jen!

Happy belated 50th! You truly don't look or act it!  I hit the big 40 this past spring, and that wasn't too bad.  Hope it's been a fabulous one so far!


----------



## chepic

love the turtles and the donuts!!!!  note to self, ask for filled!!

che


----------



## knewton64

make SURE those donuts ARE filled!!



Glad to see u r back -
Love the updates.




Say, gotta a Goofy ? & it's about wines.


Q: What local SO CAL wines do you suggest would go great w/seafood?
  ....or what wines period.

(my question is explained in more detail in posting #25 of my below listed blog, "My adventures n San Fran.....").



Whatever help you be wud b mucho mucho appreciated.







T.T.F.N.


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The scuba diving looked really cool.  Pretty funny that you couldn't stay down!  I guess the upside is that you can tell everyone you don't need to lose any weight.  You're already too light!
> 
> I wish that were true!
> 
> I will definitely check out the North Shore.  Looks beautiful.  And I'm glad you got to the malasadas!  I had read about them and wondered if you'd make the stop.  They look delicious (even without filling).



Yea- we had to try them- even without the filling, they were hot and yummy.  But I REALLY wanted the coconut!



dizneeat said:


> Awesome update, Ellen!
> I am in awe with the snorkelling photos ... sooooooo cool!
> 
> Sorry about the "doughnuts" not being filled - I had a look at the website and they look yummy!!!!!!



They were still good- YOU would have LOVED them, being a crispy creme addict! 



Misskitty3 said:


> Your dive pictures arde really cool!!  What a fun experience!
> 
> And...what a big box of malasadas!  Sorry, they weren't filled....



Scuba is great- we really should get certified- but then, I don't know if I really need to go down any deeper than I already have on these little dives-



dvc4life said:


> Great update Ellen!  The snorkeling photos are just awesome.  What a wonderful experience for the whole family.



Thanks!  It was a great experience for all of us- so relieved Tim was good with it, most of all-



saintstickets said:


> Congrats!  Turning 50...I remember those youthful carefree days of yore!
> 
> OMG!!!!!! Of YORE?? How many centuries old are you??
> That is hilarious about the buoyancy, but hey, I'll gladly take that on as long as I can breathe!  Remember my scuba scooter experience!  GASP!!
> 
> Yes- we did MUCH better than you, thank-goodness!  Your experience must have been terrifying.
> 
> Great pics of Shark Cove.  The North Shore is fantastic.  We could have spent all of our away-from-Aulani time there.  DD and DSiL are leaving Friday, December 14th and they plan on spending a lot of time there.  This is the time of the year they have the pro-surfing competition with the 20-30' waves!
> 
> Can't wait to see more of your TR!



How did they like it? I would love to see those waves!!


----------



## wiigirl

Great report!  Love your scuba pics!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> Good for you guys doing the scuba thing! I could never ever do something like that! I can barely swim & my biggest fear is drowning!
> 
> Congratulations on being 50, wow it's been awhile since I turned 50, heck my 50th anniversary will be in 3 1/2 years. Gosh my marriage is almost as old as you are! Now I feel really old!



Happy almost Golden 50th!!  I would NOT recommend scuba if you are afraid of swimming- that would be a little too scary!



JKSWonder said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Not filled!!!  Ack!  I would find that to be such a crushing disappointment.
> 
> I definitely was disappointed- but they were still hot and fresh, so yum....
> 
> On a side note, I have booked us on a DCL Fantasy Western for 8/16/14!   Hoping we receive no surprises with Mike's vacation pics that year and that we actually get to go!  Thinking of visiting Nachi again (or perhaps Mr. Sanchos).  This one stops in Falmouth, Jamaica.  Never been, so I'll have to do some research on what, if anything, the kids and my Mom could do there.



Cool!  I would try Mr Sanchos next time- they have all the same stuff as Nachi plus the water play stuff my boys spent the whole day lusting after.  Falmouth was actually developed by RCCL, and I think they are adding stuff to it all the time- I will be interested to hear what people think-



franandaj said:


> Great report, you guys are having such a great time!



Thanks!  We did! Sorry I have been MIA- too much stuff all the time to DIS!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great scuba pics!  It's like you did everything on MY wish list! Now that you've tried it all out, I can get advice from you for our return visit.
> 
> You all look really good posing in the sunshine with Ricardo!



Absolutely!!  And congrats on the MGR status- I love the moisturizer and eye creme!



ACDSNY said:


> Another great update!  We just came home from Aulani on Thursady night and I want to go back so bad.



Me toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

rndmr2 said:


> Just found your latest update.  Looks like you had a great scuba experience. I went once in St Thomas about 12 years ago and it was fun but I ended up with some issues with the ear popping and re-seating the mask/suction and my mask got flooded and they had to pull me out of the water! So it started out fun and ended up with a near drowning! LOL I can laugh about it now but it was scary at the time. You were lucky to get some great pics underwater.



That sounds VERY scary!   That is why I lived with the fogged up mask- I really did not want to pull it off underwater (plus I wear contacts, so that would have been MUCH worse).  



Beth D said:


> I'm glad to see I've not been the only one away from the DIS for a while...
> 
> Work's been crazy, but good!  I ended up going out to LA for a week, and the time difference between there and Oh just killed me. 6 days and I never really did adjust.  I don't know how I would manage in Hawaii.  Oh well, more time in the ocean!
> 
> You would make the time difference work to your advantage on vacation- early for everything, great, long days of activity!  A little harder to do, I would think, if you had  to follow a west coast work schedule- unless they are into 6am meetings!
> 
> But I did manage to sneak in a visit to DCA and Disneyland one night!  Didn't get to everything, but did get to see Haunted Mansion and IASW all decked out for XMAS!
> 
> That must have been awesome- I am really starting to get excited to see DL for the first time this summer.
> 
> Love the turtle pics, and I'm glad there weren't any sharks in the cove!  I was thinking the same thing as Jen!
> 
> Happy belated 50th! You truly don't look or act it!  I hit the big 40 this past spring, and that wasn't too bad.  Hope it's been a fabulous one so far!



Thanks so much!  You made my day, and happy belated 40th!



chepic said:


> love the turtles and the donuts!!!!  note to self, ask for filled!!
> 
> che



Definitely!



knewton64 said:


> make SURE those donuts ARE filled!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see u r back -
> Love the updates.
> 
> Well- sort of! Still very busy- it just doesn't seem to stop this year.
> 
> 
> Say, gotta a Goofy ? & it's about wines.
> 
> 
> Q: What local SO CAL wines do you suggest would go great w/seafood?
> ....or what wines period.
> 
> (my question is explained in more detail in posting #25 of my below listed blog, "My adventures n San Fran.....").
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever help you be wud b mucho mucho appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



So- wine. Briefly, here's what I can tell you- it really depends what you like- yours is the only taste that matters when you are the one drinking!  Generally, though, it is good to keep wines even with what you are eating- meaning, a light white (Pinot Grigio, Sauvignon Blanc) with light foods like light seafood, and heavier ones with foods that are more rich (ie- Lobster pairs well with Chardonnay or Chablis.  I don't usually like Calif versions of those wines because they often are very Oaked, and I don't go for wood in my white wine).  Red wines are great with meat, or with red pasta sauces- a big Cabernet Sauvignon with a steak is awesome (my fave of all time is Caymus, that is from Calif and soooo smooth- almost like drinking chocolate.  If you can afford it, have some!)- but Pinot Noir is lighter, so it goes with Salmon.  (If you see Sanford Pinot Noir, THAT is amazing! It is from Santa Barbara County).  Champagne, or any sparkling wines, are usually fab with shellfish. Asian foods pair well with fruitier wines, like Rieslings or with Champagne/sparklers. Chenin Blanc is a med bodied white that I really love, too- it goes well with MANY foods. Best advice- try everything, and then you'll know what you enjoy!


----------



## kathymc

Love the photos of the north shore.  We just returned a couple of weeks ago and loved Haleiwa.  I was mad I didnt take any photos of the bridge and the town sign and here they are in your report!

We stopped at the turtle beach but the day we were there there wasnt any turtles just a ton of tourist sitting around waiting for them to show up!


----------



## dizneeat

A little late, .........


----------



## podsnel

kathymc said:


> Love the photos of the north shore.  We just returned a couple of weeks ago and loved Haleiwa.  I was mad I didnt take any photos of the bridge and the town sign and here they are in your report!
> 
> We stopped at the turtle beach but the day we were there there wasnt any turtles just a ton of tourist sitting around waiting for them to show up!



  Glad I could help!   
It was beautiful up there, and sooo laid back.  Sorry the turtles were not cooperating for you.  I read somewhere that the best time is 2pm- what time were you there?  We had hoped to see them while kayaking and didn't- which our guide said was unusual.  Oh well- next time, right?



dizneeat said:


> A little late, .........



THANK YOU!!!!!!!   I love it!    Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## podsnel

Well, I hope you are still with me!  Happy New Year to all, and I hope everyone's holidays were happy ones.  I have a lot of catching up to do, and I FINALLY have no imminent parties to attend/plan/shop for, so I think it's time for an update. 

After chowing down on those malasadas in record time, believe it or not, we were not really hungry for dinner! It's amazing what 3 donuts in 5 minutes can do to fill you up.   We showered, relaxed a bit, then the boys went off to find something to do around the resort (I believe down in Painted Sky there was a frozen yogurt social) and Pods and I decided to visit the Olelo Room.  It really was right below our room, which we loved, because we could enjoy the live music each night.  Tonight we thought we should see it up close. 

At first, we sat inside.  It is all open there, so inside is a relative term.











Yea- it was packed-






We started with two of the same- Liliko΄i Mojito
Old Lāhainā Light Rum, Lilikoi (Passion Fruit), Organic Agave Nectar, Mint, and fresh Lime Juice topped with Soda Water 9






This drink was light and refreshing, also it was not super sweet, so we both enjoyed this one!  Our malasada high was wearing off, so we ordered two apps to share.  Sweet-and-Spicy Guava Barbecued Chicken Wings
with a Blue Cheese Brûlée 14.00






Crispy Calamari
with spicy Luau and sweet Chili Dipping Sauces 15.00  (this description is off the current menu- we obviously had 3 sauces to dip into)






Sad to say this, but neither one was good.  Both were horribly overcooked.  This was the only thing we ate at Aulani that we really did not enjoy, so that's good to know, I guess.  When we finished eating, a table opened up outside, so we moved-











The music was Hawaiian, and we enjoyed it always, whether from up close or from 10 stories above-






I took a photo of our server- I just LOVED her dress-






The Olelo Room is where everything is labeled with its Hawaiian word- including her dress!  I just thought that was kinda funny, and sooooo Disney.

At some point we decided to go hear the storytelling at the firepit.  This was offered nearly every night we were there, although I did not realize that while we were listening.  On the way....






There were not many there for the storytelling, just a few families and us.  I did really enjoy this.  The Hawaiian culture has many fascinating tales, and the storyteller Uncle was EXCELLENT- he was very animated and mystical and magical.











Yes, I know- he looks like a ghost...I think maybe he was....






So while we were at the mystical magical storytelling, we were also treated to songs like "YMCA" and "Do the Hustle" and "Celebrate" which was being blasted from the outdoor reception taking place on the nearby lawn.

Is it just me, or does that kind of NOT go together with Uncles little ukelele song?

I guess that is why people were only staying for 5 minutes and leaving.  Uncle was kind of hard to hear above the Cha Cha slide, KWIM?  So make a note- if you go and run into this, remember chances are Uncle will make a dozen or more appearances during your stay and you can get the full effect of his awesomeness then.

Here is the Iwa from Thursday, August 23, 2012-





















We were off to bed- tomorrow was Friday, and we had a LOT to look forward to- Cowabunga dude!  SURF'S UP!


----------



## dizneeat

Great new update! 

I so love to see all those pics of Aulani (especially since I do NOT see it in our future any time soon - priced it out for a side trip for our 2014 California trip and it kind of doubled our airfare )

Your drinks look so yummy ... I could use one right now and the storytelling sounds fun, even though I would need a night without the party next door to understand it all.


----------



## podsnel

Friday, August 24th, 2012. THIS was IT.  The BIG day.  The day I would FINALLY, at age 49, surf for the first time!  

To say I have always wanted to surf would be an understatement.  Because, really, I have wanted to surf ever since I saw that Gidget could do it on the afternoon movie when I was 6 or 7.  I came close a few times- I lived summers on Long Beach Island in NJ, and I had a few surfer dude friends who offered to teach me.  But... not until NOW was it really, maybe, hopefully ACTUALLY going to happen.  Breakfast sanwiches for all from Olelo first-






EXCEPT....it was not that easy.  Because this was the morning we had to re-check in. And our keys died.  We had booked our stay with 2 different contracts- 3 nights for each, and although they were linked together in the system, and we were stying in the same 1 bdrm, I had to go to the front desk.  And get new cards.  Which did not work.  Nor did the old cards.  And I could not charge breakfast.  And I went back to the front desk.  And they couldn't issue more cards/keys because there was a problem with the system.  But I was able to get breakfast, because they called down and told them to give me what I wanted, and they credited my account $50, I believe.  And we had to go.  And I was a little worried we might get moved out while we were out hopefully, maybe surfing. And I went back to the front desk again.  And still, no luck. 

 I ran down to the valet to ask for directions to the Hawaiian Fire beach.  Which I looked at, and no doubt due to the butterflies in my stomach over the possibility of hopefully, maybe surfing in an hour...or NOT.... and the fact that we might also be making an unpacked for, unwanted move while we were hopefully, maybe doing that....well, I wigged out.  Because I had 2 different sets of directions, and we had gotten lost SO many times, I was just SUPER worried we would not make our 10:30 lesson.  Which I normally would not have been concerned about, but the whole running around trying to get a room key etc was NOT making me feel a whole lot of ALOHA, if ya know what I mean (not that the CMs weren't trying- they were all doing their best, it was just a screwed up system.  It didn't help that we had had key problems with Disney on another recent stay, but I digress).  Soooo....this EXTREMELY adorable, VERY, VERY sweet and kind valet did his best to help me figure out how to get to the beach.  More on the CM later- he was AMAZING, and went above and beyond to make me smile.  BTW, the CM was named Jaren. 

We actually found the beach _easily_.  The surf school, Hawaiian Fire, is the same one Disney chooses for their surfing excursion.  But since we had a car, and we had 4 of us, we drove ourselves and booked ourselves (and saved something like $200) and were able to find it NO PROBLEM. AND- we surfed later in the morning than Disney would have, which, at this point in the vacation, was a good thing- we were much more adjusted to the time change now after 7 days.  

First, we met with our instructor (Sean, who was not a fireman, but all the rest of them were) who explained the logistics after we had picked out our rash guards and surf shoes.  Then, we had a little practice on the beach. (Actually we are the ones getting the tent lesson at this point)






We were actually seperated into 2 groups- because half of us were Japanese.  AND...I am pretty sure ALL of us were staying at Aulani. But NONE of us booked through them. Interesting......they took pics of each surfer family-






Then a group shot-






And then...it was time to hit the surf!  Here's my first try...






And the rest of us....Tyler (my surfer dude buddy, Leroy, who was out there helping all of us, but who I TOTALLY monopolized, told me he thought Tyler was nervous.  He was right- he was.)






Go Pods-






So, we were all getting close on our first try! Pretty cool! Except for Timmy.  Timmy didn't come close.  







Timmy NAILED it on the first try!











WIPEOUT!!!!






We all kept at it, over and over and over again.  It was VERY fun, it was also VERY tiring.    But really, I felt more safe than I ever, ever, EVER have in any ocean at ANY time in my life.  The firemen were all out there, waiting to help us- we would swim out to them, and they would watch the waves, then count and we would start paddling as soon as they got to "THREE! PADDLE!!!" and they (or, in my case, Leroy) would give a big PUSH with the wave.

LOVE these guys.  BIG BIG love Leroy!  






COWABUNGA PODS!!!!











Timmy AGAIN-






YAY TYLER!











Ok- now he's just showing off!






Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

And then......






  Can ya tell I'm pretty happy with myself???  Even if my feet were facing the wrong way (they are supposed to be sideways, not straight ahead), I DID IT!!! 

Actually, ALL of us got up multiple times- we had plenty of chances to in the hour and a half we were out there.  We were encouraged to take breaks when we were tired, so, while my family rested up on the beach, I hung out with my buddy out in the ocean.  






Well, that pic is from earlier.  But I had a GREAT time talking to Leroy- the BEST.  Actually one of my favorite times of the whole trip. I remarked how amazing the other women surfing were- he said they were both experienced, that was why- it was not their first time. We talked about his culture, we talked about his family,  we talked about Aloha, we talked about his menehune relatives, we talked about Maui and how that's where he went on his 8th grade trip with his class.  You know.  All the usual stuff people talk about hangin in the pacific ocean.    He told me Timmy was a natural, he told me to stand sideways, he said Tyler was nervous, he said Pods was strong- he pegged us all. 

Pods and the boys were sitting on the beach watching this, and he finally yells, "What the heck's goin on out there?"  

Just takin a little break, honey, with the nice Hawaiian fireman!  

OK- more surfing-





















All too soon, it was time to get out.  I have to say, we did a TON of incredible things while we were on Hawaii- saw things I could not BELIEVE were in front of my eyes, did things I never knew I was capable of.  But THIS- this surfing with Hawaiian Fire- THIS was the highlight of our trip. Hands down. BEST. EXPERIENCE. EVAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Of course, we HAD to get a pic with my new BFF before we left-






Pods was funny- he said, "What were you doin with my wife?  If you weren't so freakin big, I woulda kicked your @#$!"   Really, really funny. 

The families all came over to each other- the Japanese women came over and thanked me for surfing with THEM and gave me a hug to tell me how well I did (we were the only 3 women doing this- all the rest were boys or men- so, all boys, LOL).  I told them how amazing THEY were- it was a big ol love fest. SO HAPPY!!!! 

ALL of Hawaiian Fire's surfers were excellent. What a great bunch of people, and how wonderful that it all began when they taught some visiting NYC firefighters to surf, found it so rewarding that the Oahu Firefighters decided to spread some more aloha and teach more how to hang 10 (or, in my particular case, probably hang 3 ). This was the MOST exhilerating experience, and I will love FOREVER that for the rest of their lives, my kids can say, "I surfed with my MOM."    

Up next- hangin at Aulani- a little tubin' action in the afternoon.


----------



## dizneeat

Great pictures, surfergirl!


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> [FONT="Arial Black" ][COLOR="Navy"]Great new update!
> 
> I so love to see all those pics of Aulani (especially since I do NOT see it in our future any time soon - priced it out for a side trip for our 2014 California trip and it kind of doubled our airfare )
> 
> Your drinks look so yummy ... I could use one right now and the storytelling sounds fun, even though I would need a night without the party next door to understand it all. [/COLOR][/FONT]



The airfare is CRAZY expensive, isn't it?  We only managed because we had saved up miles forever.  Now I am rebuilding miles AGAIN purchasing everything I can through mileage plus (United)- it did work though- all 4 of us are going to California this summer on miles, so that saved us a bunch!  I can't begin to imagine what it would be to go from Europe to Hawaii! 



dizneeat said:


> Great pictures, surfergirl!



I absolutely LOVED that someone took pics and you could order the CD, which was then shipped a couple of weeks later- they had it playing on a small screen when you got out of the water so you could make sure you were in it before you bought- but everyone WAS in it, the photographer (also a fireman) did a super job!


----------



## KristiMc

Love the pics!  You did a great job Ellen.  We are planning on a trip to Aulani at some point.  Will not probably be until 2017 - the boys will be 16 & 13.  I told Steve that I need to make a copy of your trip report so I will know all of the cool things to do/see/eat.


----------



## MEK

Bravo Ellen!    Wow!  Your excitement is really infectious.  You did a GREAT job!  Best candid shot ever of you on the surf board.   You go girl!  You guys make it look easy and I know it wasn't.

So glad it all worked out with your room snafu and all.  

(PS - I started a new TR with Cynthia -see below - so when your hectic social life allows - stop on by)


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Your excitement shows in the pictures! Such a wonderful adventure for your family. I, too, loved the movie & book Gidget, & wanted so much to try surfing. Of course I didn't figure on the importance of knowing how ot swim!


----------



## dvc4life

You Go Girl!  How exciting for you.  You look like you are having the time of your life in the photos.


----------



## Mysteria

Amazing update!  I can just feel your joy and excitement!


----------



## rndmr2

Looks like you had an awesome time surfing! So great that you got pics of all of you up on the boards. That's awesome that they were all firemen doing the instruction.


----------



## saintstickets

Okay...I was looking for an excuse to return to Aulani and now I have it...I wanna try my hand (or should I say feet?) at surfing like podsnel!!



podsnel said:


>



You go girl...or should that be...righteous wave riding dude?  Either way, I wanna try it now!

Great update....more please?


----------



## rentayenta

Love love love the surfing photos Gidget.


----------



## ACDSNY

Righteous!  Sweet!  You Totally Rock!!!

I love the surfing pics!  My sister and I are already planning June 2014 Aulani for my niece's 8th grade promotion trip, she would love doing this.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> Absolutely!!  And congrats on the MGR status- I love the moisturizer and eye creme!




Thanks, Ellen!  So happy you are enjoying the products!  I am loving these products and loving this business!    It is great when people notice you look younger than the last time they saw you!  

Excited you have written another update - heading in to read!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Awesome Ellen!!!!  I am so excited for you!   It is so amazing when you accomplish something you've been waiting for all of your life! You did such a great job and the joy on your face, (and Tim's) is priceless!  I love how Pods gave the Fireman a hard time.   Now, I hope you can get back in  your room.


----------



## Beth D

LOVE LOVE the surfer pics! 

You totally rocked!  I would so be there too!  When I get there I am definitely going surfing!

Side note but related - our local paper sponsors a fit contest every couple months where local folks compete to get healthy and lose weight.  One of the recent contestants was getting fit for her 50th birthday, because she was going to Hawaii and going surfing!  I think she lost about 30 pounds before going, and worked a lot on swimming and her stamina as part of her health challenge!   (She didn't look as good as you at 50!)

When are you out to CA?  I may be back in Feb for work...


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> And then......



Had a huge smile on my face when I saw this photo because you look SOOOO happy!  What a great, amazing thing.


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> Love the pics!  You did a great job Ellen.  We are planning on a trip to Aulani at some point.  Will nlot probably be until 2017 - the boys will be 16 & 13.  I told Steve that I need to make a copy of your trip report so I will know all of the cool things to do/see/eat.



Thanks! LOL- I'm sure in 4 years there will be a TON more restaurants and shops in the area- it is just being built up, really.  So then you will be able to tell ME where to go!



MEK said:


> Bravo Ellen!    Wow!  Your excitement is really infectious.  You did a GREAT job!  Best candid shot ever of you on the surf board.   You go girl!  You guys make it look easy and I know it wasn't.
> 
> Thanks!! I was very excited when he took it- can you tell?  He did a great job capturing everyone's reactions- what an awesome job as a photographer, taking pics of people all day who are SOOO stinkin happy with themselves. It was definitely challenging, but those BIG boards make it as easy as possible- I would definitely like to try again.
> 
> So glad it all worked out with your room snafu and all.
> 
> (PS - I started a new TR with Cynthia -see below - so when your hectic social life allows - stop on by)



Thanks so much for the link!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Your excitement shows in the pictures! Such a wonderful adventure for your family. I, too, loved the movie & book Gidget, & wanted so much to try surfing. Of course I didn't figure on the importance of knowing how ot swim!



Yes- well- swimming is pretty important for surfing- so I would definitely work on that skill first, if I were you.  



dvc4life said:


> You Go Girl!  How exciting for you.  You look like you are having the time of your life in the photos.



Thanks!  I was having a BLAST- I could not BELIEVE I could do it.


----------



## franandaj

You all look like you were having a *F*A*B*U*L*O*U*S* time!  I'm glad you got to cross it off your bucket list!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I wanted to ask how things are in your area since hurricane Sandy. I never hear much about the conditions in that area any more in the news.


----------



## podsnel

Mysteria said:


> Amazing update!  I can just feel your joy and excitement!



Thanks Sally!   I was joyful- what was cool was everyone cheered when everyone else got up- as well as me cheering for myself! 



rndmr2 said:


> Looks like you had an awesome time surfing! So great that you got pics of all of you up on the boards. That's awesome that they were all firemen doing the instruction.



Than you!  Those firemen were GREAT guys- and they were really happy about what they were doing. LOVED them!



saintstickets said:


> Okay...I was looking for an excuse to return to Aulani and now I have it...I wanna try my hand (or should I say feet?) at surfing like podsnel!!
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl...or should that be...righteous wave riding dude?  Either way, I wanna try it now!
> 
> Great update....more please?



GO BILL!!!    And I believe the term is Dudette....



rentayenta said:


> Love love love the surfing photos Gidget.



Thanks California Girl! Do you both surf?



ACDSNY said:


> Righteous!  Sweet!  You Totally Rock!!!
> 
> I love the surfing pics!  My sister and I are already planning June 2014 Aulani for my niece's 8th grade promotion trip, she would love doing this.



Thank you!! And YES!  I am sure she would love this!  My kids both did!  Actually, every person there, did.  It was a spectacular experience.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks, Ellen!  So happy you are enjoying the products!  I am loving these products and loving this business!    It is great when people notice you look younger than the last time they saw you!
> 
> Excited you have written another update - heading in to read!



It is great stuff- thanks for recommending it!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Awesome Ellen!!!!  I am so excited for you!   It is so amazing when you accomplish something you've been waiting for all of your life! You did such a great job and the joy on your face, (and Tim's) is priceless!  I love how Pods gave the Fireman a hard time.   Now, I hope you can get back in  your room.



Thank you, Tammie- yes, it was very exciting, it truly meant so much to me to be able to do that.  Pods was very funny- but really, I was out there talking to that guy for at least 20 minutes.    It was a good looooooong break!


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> LOVE LOVE the surfer pics!
> 
> You totally rocked!  I would so be there too!  When I get there I am definitely going surfing!
> 
> EXCELLENT!!!!! You will love it, it makes you feel totally empowered.
> 
> Side note but related - our local paper sponsors a fit contest every couple months where local folks compete to get healthy and lose weight.  One of the recent contestants was getting fit for her 50th birthday, because she was going to Hawaii and going surfing!  I think she lost about 30 pounds before going, and worked a lot on swimming and her stamina as part of her health challenge!   (She didn't look as good as you at 50!)
> 
> Very cool!  The surfing was my big motivator too- I WISH I had lost 30 lbs- that is amazing!    I went to the gym a LOT before I went, mostly motivated by the fact that if I couldn't get up on that board, I would be disgusted with myself forever.   Well, not disgusted, but disappointed.  What was really good about all that was that I could do all the hikes, etc, and no issues.  It was key to our successful vacation, and we were really aware of that.
> 
> And thanks for the compliments- very sweet! Makes my day!
> 
> We will be in CA August 13 to 26- 4 nights in San Fran, 3 nights in Yosemite, 1 travel, 5 nights DL.
> 
> When are you out to CA?  I may be back in Feb for work...





JKSWonder said:


> Had a huge smile on my face when I saw this photo because you look SOOOO happy!  What a great, amazing thing.



THANKS!!   I'm so glad about those photos- they very accurately show how it was to be there!



franandaj said:


> You all look like you were having a *F*A*B*U*L*O*U*S* time!  I'm glad you got to cross it off your bucket list!



Thank YOU!! Me too!!  How is Fran? Did you see we changed our dates again?  Now going to be in Anaheim 8/21-26....I think the first night they will be going to an Angels game- I will be in DL.


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> I wanted to ask how things are in your area since hurricane Sandy. I never hear much about the conditions in that area any more in the news.



My area is fine- this is how it looked the morning after at my house-






So, other than the $6000 to take down all the trees, we were fine.  Around the corner, this happened-






My neighbor had alot of damage, $30,000 worth, I believe-











She still has a blue tarp on her roof.  We were all very fortunate.  At the beach, some towns (like Union Beach) STILL have no school, I believe.  All of my friends suffered some form of damage to their homes at the beach- but it's their parents' homes that really were damaged with flooding and most do not have flood insurance.  Many homes got washed away, or washed off their foundations and into other homes. So sad, especially when it was a primary residence.  There was a normal rainstorm a couple of weeks ago, and in Seaside Heights it flooded everything on the bay side because everything is already saturated and there is no where for water to go.  Congress still hasn't ponied up for these people, and Chris Christie went in and blasted them all the other day- hopefully it will help all these folks who need the help so badly!

Thanks for asking-


----------



## podsnel

We were STARVING when we got back to Aulani!  Surfing works up some powerful hunger, Dude! After running up to make sure we still had our room, (which was after I picked up new keys at the front desk), we went right to Mama's Snack Stop and ordered some hot dogs and red hots, although Tim had chicken fingers- then searched for seats, which were not at ALL easy to find this late in the day (It was probably around 1:00).  We ended up sitting in front of AMA AMA.











The red hots are the local dog, and they are served with mayo-actually, it is aoli, so a tiny bit garlicky-






Nice view for lunch-
















When we were finished, we all went for a swim-






The boys left to go hang at Painted Sky and play some video games, and Pods and I checked out the water slide.






The one without the inner tibe- it was a blast!  Really fast!  Then we wanted to do the other one- it took a little while, but eventually we got some inner tubes at the slide exit.  After we came down, we floated for a while in the lazy river.  we figured we had earned a slow, lazy afternoon!











Back in a sec-


----------



## podsnel

I should mention the second slide was fun, too! 

The lazy river is ENORMOUS!  It does move slowly, but that didn't bother us on this day.  






It did seem to be pretty crowded (although my pics aren't really showing that) and we realized that it was Friday and things were picking up at the resort.  











Get a brush, El!
















Going through the tunnel-





















Pods was totally humoring me going around a few times.  He is very bored in a lazy river.  Which i don't get at ALL, because I can tell you for a fact that in 3 weeks when we are in Mexico his entire dance card will be filled with 3 activities- golf, the swim up bar, and working up a power-drool puddle while he snores on the beach.  Doesn't seem that high energy to me, either, but what do I know?   We went for another slide-






Before moving over to the quiet pool for some RnR (and for Pods, working on the power-drool activity....)  We passed by Mama's on the way-






Cont'd next post-


----------



## JKSWonder

Mexico?  Are you headed back to Iberostar?


----------



## podsnel

We missed our chance here-






Since we weren't in the mood for a cocktail until later, when it was closed. 

Pods found his place in the shade, and I went to check on the boys in Painted Sky. They were fine, just hangin and playing video games. I came back, then for some reason i went up to the room (maybe to grab my book?), passing the now vanished Stingrays-






and the pool-






 In the villa, I noticed we had a message.

Remember Jaren?  The VERY nice Valet?  The message was from him.  It seems that after our little exchange this morning when I had been so stressed, he personally went over to the front desk to make sure our keys were working when we returned.  Then, for our inconvenience, he offered to give us free valet for the rest of the trip!  Well, that was not neccessary, but it was incredibly sweet! And typical of probably 90% at least of the CMs at Aulani, they were just great.  I called back, but he had left for the day- don't worry- I went to see him on Saturday to gush my thank-yous!  I also mentioned him in my survey. <3  Here's a pic from that-






If you have seen that Aulani video Christmas card that's floating around, he is in the last scene- standing in the back of all the valets.

 Anywho...back to the quiet pool-






And Mr. Drool Puddler-






Currently, they were setting up for tonight's Starlit Hui right behind us-
















We eventually headed up to our room with the boys- time to get ready for our dinner at Roy's!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Mexico?  Are you headed back to Iberostar?



YES!!! The end of the month for 5 nights.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Thank YOU!! Me too!!  How is Fran? Did you see we changed our dates again?  Now going to be in Anaheim 8/21-26....I think the first night they will be going to an Angels game- I will be in DL.



Fran and I are both getting over an upper respiratory thing, since we got back from the cruise. She had to postpone her arthritis drugs from next Monday to the following week. Her main wound is getting smaller, but another opened up. I think we will still be changing dressings on our WDW trip at the end of the month.

I didn't notice your dates had changed, but since I live near DL, I would have only noticed if you changed it to a time when I would be out of town.  We'll have to met up for a drink!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> YES!!! The end of the month for 5 nights.



Excellent!


----------



## Beth D

Love me some lazy river!  Men just don't get it do they? 

You look super tan in the one photo.  Have fun in Mexico!  We're at 8 weeks out for our FLA break, a week in Orlando at the timeshare. I better not say it on here but we may not hit a park at all this year, except for Legoland.  We just enjoy the warm and pool time.


----------



## dizneeat

You know you are tortouring me, Ellen, don't you? 

Okay, yes, I love all the pics and that lazy river looks just AWESOME!!!!!!! All those Aulani pics just make me want to go there ....... now all I need is the airfare to plummit.   (which it won't!)

And another vacation coming up. Hope you are doing another report! I just LOVE reading those!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Mexico?  Are you headed back to Iberostar?



YES!!! The end of the month for 5 nights.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Thanks for the Sandy update, not too much about the problems in the news lately. Glad help will be decided on today.

Love me some lazy river time, don't do the slides, hate getting my face wet!

Love the blue toes, most stylish!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Love how you spent your afternoon.  Yeah, I have the drool pool guy here just sitting and sleeping while "watching" a game, but he won't sit on the beach, or do a float around for long either. 

The Red Hot dog looks great!  I guess I didn't know about that one - so many reasons to go back!   If I don't catch up to you before you leave, have a great time in Mexico!


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> We eventually headed up to our room with the boys- time to get ready for our dinner at Roy's!



Loved your update.  So nice to remember...we did that...uh huh, we were right there by the quiet pool...we sat there during Starlit Hui... 

I'm interested to hear your review of Roy's.  DW and I enjoyed it much more than Ama Ama.  I guess it didn't hurt that they knew we were celebrating our anniversary and treated us accordingly!


----------



## englishrose47

Great pix Ellen !! Now the Lazy River is something I CAN handle especially if kids aren't around to splash/dunk meI do believe I may be talking to Carol about a Hawaiin Free trip


----------



## dvc4life

Glad you didn't have too much damage from Sandy.  But the bad looks like it was really close.  Hope your neighbors get relief soon.  It was such a terrible storm.  Many thoughts and prayers for those who were so affected by it.

What a nice relaxing afternoon at the resort.  Love me some lazy river time.  And I hate to say this but so does my DH.  But he loves his naps too!  lol.  And I can't believe you are still going after the surfing and sliding and wandering around the resort.  I bet you were pretty exhausted by the time you called it a night.

Can't wait to see what was for dinner though.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!  Learning to surf is one of my dreams too.  Seems like that is the place to do it!  Although am sure I would not do as well as you- way to go standing up on the board!!

Aulani definitely on my someday wish list.  Looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## MEK

I didn't even know Aulani had a lazy river and water slides.  It really does have something for everyone and totally looks like paradise.  

I'm with C - its moving higher and higher on my list!


----------



## knewton64

1) Ok Gidget.....I'm impressed with yer sufing ability.


2) Your pics are WONDERFUL!!

3) All of Allstate and Statefarm claims reps are staying at the hotel where I work at
(doncha love it).
and some of the stories they have told me....OUCH!!



Oh and by the way....... recently I ran across the MOST PERFECT person that you JUST NEED TO MEET ON YOUR NEXT ADVENTURE:







(I saw this at Cracker Barrell the other day & it just screamed YOU)



Keep up the nice updates as between you and "We came , we saw we kicked its AFT" DCL trip report, I just may have to venture out again into the waters sometime in 2014.





T.T.F.N.


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Fran and I are both getting over an upper respiratory thing, since we got back from the cruise. She had to postpone her arthritis drugs from next Monday to the following week. Her main wound is getting smaller, but another opened up. I think we will still be changing dressings on our WDW trip at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm sorry-   I hope she is doing ok without the arthritis drugs.  All good thoughts coming her way for those wounds healing up!
> 
> I didn't notice your dates had changed, but since I live near DL, I would have only noticed if you changed it to a time when I would be out of town.  We'll have to met up for a drink!



YES!!! Maybe the night my family goes to the Angels game- I would love a buddy to hang with!



Beth D said:


> Love me some lazy river!  Men just don't get it do they?
> 
> I guess most don't.  Why laying on a chair and snoring all day is somehow more entertaining for him I will NEVER understand! Wouldn't you rather float around and see a different view than just lay there and look at the SAME thing OVER AND OVER????   I guess that explains why he prefers AI's and I prefer cruises!
> 
> You look super tan in the one photo.  Have fun in Mexico!  We're at 8 weeks out for our FLA break, a week in Orlando at the timeshare. I better not say it on here but we may not hit a park at all this year, except for Legoland.  We just enjoy the warm and pool time.



ANY winter getaway is a great one- so nice to be in that warm weather when you can't be at home. 



dizneeat said:


> You know you are tortouring me, Ellen, don't you?
> 
> Sorry girlfriend!
> 
> Okay, yes, I love all the pics and that lazy river looks just AWESOME!!!!!!! All those Aulani pics just make me want to go there ....... now all I need is the airfare to plummit.   (which it won't!)
> 
> And another vacation coming up. Hope you are doing another report! I just LOVE reading those!



Not sure- I'll probably do just a little mini TR (like I should for the trip to WDW we took in November).



Wicket's Mom said:


> Thanks for the Sandy update, not too much about the problems in the news lately. Glad help will be decided on today.
> 
> And they DID vote to help.  People in Brick Township were alloed to move back into their homes yesterday- with a ton of curfews and restrictions.  There's a lot of rebuilding to do.
> 
> Love me some lazy river time, don't do the slides, hate getting my face wet!
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Love the blue toes, most stylish!



Thank-you!  Still trying to decide what color to pick for Mexico- maybe blue again, but darker....SUCH a big decision! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love how you spent your afternoon.  Yeah, I have the drool pool guy here just sitting and sleeping while "watching" a game, but he won't sit on the beach, or do a float around for long either.
> 
> GEEZ!  At least Pods will drool on the beach or by the pool- in fact, he prefers drooling by the ocean, right at the water's edge.
> 
> Ok- seriously.  He has a drooling preference.  Does anyone see a problem here? Other than the fact that I am spending waaaaaay too much time talking about my husband's saliva?
> 
> The Red Hot dog looks great!  I guess I didn't know about that one - so many reasons to go back!   If I don't catch up to you before you leave, have a great time in Mexico!



Pods got one the first day- it was good, but I liked the regular dogs better- although, THAT one is the one my tastebuds remember the best.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> YES!!! Maybe the night my family goes to the Angels game- I would love a buddy to hang with!




what? You're not going to the game?  I love the Angels!  Fireworks when they score! 


> ANY winter getaway is a great one- so nice to be in that warm weather when you can't be at home.


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> what? You're not going to the game?  I love the Angels!  Fireworks when they score!



Well, by August I will have sat through 2 kids x 2 baseball teams x 2 seasons of games, so..... I think I will be ok missing one more, even if there ARE fireworks. Lol- 
Besides, I am waaaay more excited to go to DL than they are, and this will give me a chance to go on rides they won't, like Mr Toad, ans IASW which no matter how pretty it looks, i am pretty sure they won't go near....

And if I'm lucky, I'll get to hang un-interrupted with a DIS friend or 2!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> Well, by August I will have sat through 2 kids x 2 baseball teams x 2 seasons of games, so..... I think I will be ok missing one more, even if there ARE fireworks. Lol-
> Besides, I am waaaay more excited to go to DL than they are, and this will give me a chance to go on rides they won't, like Mr Toad, ans IASW which no matter how pretty it looks, i am pretty sure they won't go near....
> 
> And if I'm lucky, I'll get to hang un-interrupted with a DIS friend or 2!



Sounds like a good plan!  I will ride IASW with you!


----------



## podsnel

saintstickets said:


> Loved your update.  So nice to remember...we did that...uh huh, we were right there by the quiet pool...we sat there during Starlit Hui...
> 
> I'm interested to hear your review of Roy's.  DW and I enjoyed it much more than Ama Ama.  I guess it didn't hurt that they knew we were celebrating our anniversary and treated us accordingly!



I'm honestly not sure which I liked more- we had 3 good experiences at Ama Ama, and the lunch on the last day was AWESOME....Roys was very good, but we really didn't feel like it was better than AMA AMA, but maybe that is because we had built it up to "this is going to be the best!!" 



englishrose47 said:


> Great pix Ellen !! Now the Lazy River is something I CAN handle especially if kids aren't around to splash/dunk meI do believe I may be talking to Carol about a Hawaiin Free trip



GO ROSIE!!! 



dvc4life said:


> Glad you didn't have too much damage from Sandy.  But the bad looks like it was really close.  Hope your neighbors get relief soon.  It was such a terrible storm.  Many thoughts and prayers for those who were so affected by it.
> 
> Mine too-
> 
> What a nice relaxing afternoon at the resort.  Love me some lazy river time.  And I hate to say this but so does my DH.  But he loves his naps too!  lol.  And I can't believe you are still going after the surfing and sliding and wandering around the resort.  I bet you were pretty exhausted by the time you called it a night.
> 
> Yes- by the end of the day, I was EXHAUSTED!
> 
> Can't wait to see what was for dinner though.







2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!  Learning to surf is one of my dreams too.  Seems like that is the place to do it!  Although am sure I would not do as well as you- way to go standing up on the board!!
> 
> Aulani definitely on my someday wish list.  Looks AMAZING!!!



It is a great place for it- the boards are SO big but they are light, the waves are constant but not too big, the water was warm, the firemen- well, who doesn't feel safe and secure with those guys around? It was PERFECT!



MEK said:


> I didn't even know Aulani had a lazy river and water slides.  It really does have something for everyone and totally looks like paradise.
> 
> I'm with C - its moving higher and higher on my list!



It is a magnifenctly beautiful resort.  You REALLy need to go!



knewton64 said:


> 1) Ok Gidget.....I'm impressed with yer sufing ability.
> 
> 
> 2) Your pics are WONDERFUL!!
> 
> 3) All of Allstate and Statefarm claims reps are staying at the hotel where I work at
> (doncha love it).
> and some of the stories they have told me....OUCH!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way....... recently I ran across the MOST PERFECT person that you JUST NEED TO MEET ON YOUR NEXT ADVENTURE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I saw this at Cracker Barrell the other day & it just screamed YOU)
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the nice updates as between you and "We came , we saw we kicked its AFT" DCL trip report, I just may have to venture out again into the waters sometime in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



I had that monkey when I was a kid!!!! How cute that you thought of me and my monkey love!   Thanks for the cute pic!

And glad to hear you are enjoying yourself with the Insurance reps- don't think I realized you work at a hotel.  Which one?


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Sounds like a good plan!  I will ride IASW with you!



Great!  Did you see our dates changed AGAIN?  Now we are going to be in DL 8/21-26.  We are hoping for lighter crowds because Cali schools will be back in, and we saved a little $$$ on our Ahwahnee stay in Yosemite (MAN!! That is an expensive hotel! ).


----------



## CRdisMom

you will have a blast in CA...love all the Hawaii photos.  I really would love to go there soon.  Maybe that's where christmas should be next year.


----------



## podsnel

Tonight we were having dinner at Roy's, right across the street.  Our starlit Hui night had been moved to this evening, no doubt due to the Electric Slide wedding the night before, and I tried to make a new reservation as early as possible- but, we still got to the Hui late.  Anyway...we didn't know that yet!  So on with dinner-

We entered like we were going golfing again-











And had about a 5 minute wait once we were inside-






We were seated at a window, with this particular view-






Funny they knew what we wanted to see! 

Their menu is HUGE- even their cocktail menu offers so much! I had The Original Hawaiian Martini
In classic Hawaiian fashion, our Maui pineapples are drenched in SKYY Vodka, Stoli Vanil Vodka & Malibu Coconut Rum. Hand shaken to order.






And it was goooooood. REALLY good. For apps, Pods and I shared Roys Style Dim Sum Canoe for Two   30.5
 Spicy Tuna Maki, Shrimp Tempura, Blackened Island Ahi, Baby Back Ribs, Chicken Spring Rolls






Here are some close ups-





















OOPS! One of the ribs was already missing. Pods......

The boys ordered their own- Tyler wanted Chinatown Chicken Spring Rolls   Black Bean Dragon Sauce   11.25






And Timmy predictably ordered Wood Smoked Mongolian Spiced Baby Ribs   13






As you can see, the food is gorgeous, and BIG- I think I was full after just the apps!  

the sun was setting across the street....






In a bit, our dinners came out.  And I'll be back in a few with all of that!


----------



## podsnel

Ok- sorry about that- needed to upload a phone pic, and ended up doing a few more while I was at it. Here is my phone pic, taken during our apps-






And looking at it, I am remembering that the boys split and shared their apps. 
 On with the main courses...I believe Timmy had Sous Vide Shinsato Farm “Berk’s” Pork Pot Roast
 Garlic Grilled Shrimp & Paniolo BBQ Sauce   39






A very impressive (and expensive) dinner for a 13 year old, huh!   But, we knew that going in, and like you, Bill, this was our "Anniversary Dinner" of the trip- so bring it on! 

Pods and I ordered the same thing, which was CLASSIC DUET
 Roy’s Classic Macadamia Nut Crusted Local Mahi Mahi & Misoyaki Marinated Butterfish   40

his-





mine-





It was good, and I liked tasting the different fish, but- we weren't going crazy over it, sorry. Tyler had RIBEYE & SHRIMP DUO
 Sizzling 16 oz. Ribeye & Collossal Shrimp Duo 
 but it was prepared differently than what I see on the menu now, so to be completely fair, this is a huge guess on my part, and I apologize!.






He was very happy with it.  Dessert menus were brought out, and I knew we had to order at least the chocolate souffle, even though we were stuffed.






I think the other dessert we chose was some kind of (one would assume, macadamia, but not sure) nut tart-






And we were wished Happy Anniversary. 



I guess 26 years of wedded bliss wasn't that impressive to our waiter, lol-

To be honest, he just seemed really, really busy, so maybe that was why our BIG EXPENSIVE anniversary dinner at Roy's was really, really so low key.

Anyway, I would go back, but NOT on a night when there was a Starlit Hui to attend.  Because...we got back to Aulani _just_ in time.  And...NOT on a Friday, when it is jam packed, in August.  Just a thought-

Up next- who's dancin with their Momma?


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Their menu is HUGE- even their cocktail menu offers so much! I had The Original Hawaiian Martini
> In classic Hawaiian fashion, our Maui pineapples are drenched in SKYY Vodka, Stoli Vanil Vodka & Malibu Coconut Rum. Hand shaken to order.



You had me at "Hawaiian Martini".


----------



## MotoWifey185

I just started reading your report, I just got to the part about the North Shore and loved it. My DH and I stayed there for our honeymoon this September at the Turtle Bay Resort... wouldn't ya know we saw NO turtles! I think it was the time of year maybe? We also didn't see many people... it was secluded so it was worth the lack of waves and turtles. 

It is so fun to see the pics of your time there, I was in all those same areas! The North Shore is definitely a place I recommend anyone to stay at. Turtle Bay is one of two resorts there and it has an ocean view out of every room! We had an amazing time. I'm actually writing a TR about it. 

We didn't do kayaking while we were there but after seeing the pics you took I definitely need to add that to the list of things to do next time!! Awesome TR so far. I am a huge Disney fan and never thought I'd stay anywhere but a Disney hotel but Hawaii has made me broaden my horizens a bit! We did not stay at Aulani but I can see it is an amazing resort! Next time we're in Hawaii we'll be stopping by for some dinner at Ama Ama. 

I'll have to finish the rest later! Thanks for this awesome report, sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> Great!  Did you see our dates changed AGAIN?  Now we are going to be in DL 8/21-26.  We are hoping for lighter crowds because Cali schools will be back in, and we saved a little $$$ on our Ahwahnee stay in Yosemite (MAN!! That is an expensive hotel! ).



I didn't.  I need to put it in my calendar.  I know - those National Parks hotels charge and arm and a leg!


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Thank YOU!! Me too!!  How is Fran? Did you see we changed our dates again?  Now going to be in Anaheim 8/21-26....I think the first night they will be going to an Angels game- I will be in DL.



OK noting in my phone We can go hang out in my "special place" while they are at the game!   

Fran's wound is doing really good.  To me (a civilian) it looks like it might actually be healed before our trip.  Not going to be that hopeful, but it is really healing well!


----------



## podsnel

CRdisMom said:


> you will have a blast in CA...love all the Hawaii photos.  I really would love to go there soon.  Maybe that's where christmas should be next year.



I bet that would be great!



JKSWonder said:


> You had me at "Hawaiian Martini".



REALLY was sooooo good- if I was less of a lightweight, I would have had a bunch!



MotoWifey185 said:


> I just started reading your report, I just got to the part about the North Shore and loved it. My DH and I stayed there for our honeymoon this September at the Turtle Bay Resort... wouldn't ya know we saw NO turtles! I think it was the time of year maybe? We also didn't see many people... it was secluded so it was worth the lack of waves and turtles.
> 
> Hi!  Thanks for reading!   The first thing Ricardo (scuba guy) said when I spoke with him on the phone to plan that day was, "Are you staying at Turtle Bay?"   It really looks like a beautiful resort- there is an Aloha podcast, and they always speak highly of it- I would LOVE to go one day!
> 
> It is so fun to see the pics of your time there, I was in all those same areas! The North Shore is definitely a place I recommend anyone to stay at. Turtle Bay is one of two resorts there and it has an ocean view out of every room! We had an amazing time. I'm actually writing a TR about it.
> 
> Where?  I would love to read it!
> 
> We didn't do kayaking while we were there but after seeing the pics you took I definitely need to add that to the list of things to do next time!! Awesome TR so far. I am a huge Disney fan and never thought I'd stay anywhere but a Disney hotel but Hawaii has made me broaden my horizens a bit! We did not stay at Aulani but I can see it is an amazing resort! Next time we're in Hawaii we'll be stopping by for some dinner at Ama Ama.
> 
> I'll have to finish the rest later! Thanks for this awesome report, sounds like you had a great time!



We did have a great time- best vacation EVER, and that is saying a LOT! Come back soon-



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I didn't.  I need to put it in my calendar.  I know - those National Parks hotels charge and arm and a leg!



Yes they do- and I think this is the most expensive one.



franandaj said:


> OK noting in my phone We can go hang out in my "special place" while they are at the game!
> 
> Where's the special place? Can't wait!
> 
> Fran's wound is doing really good.  To me (a civilian) it looks like it might actually be healed before our trip.  Not going to be that hopeful, but it is really healing well!



I will keep my fingers crossed for her.  I have been catching up on your TR- I read it last night until my ipad ran out.  Haven't posted because I don't want to lose my place.  But can I just say, WOW! What a cabin!!   And Holy Tanzanite, Batgirl!  You did some jewelry shopping!


----------



## MotoWifey185

It really is a nice resort. And for the money it is a great value! Every room has an ocean view. You pay extra for the "best" ocean view but we had the cheapest one and the ocean was like 5 feet from us haha! I got shrimp from one of the shrimp trucks too, and I don't like sea food normally but that shrimp was GOOD! Mine was from Tony Romas. Excited to start back up on the reading again!

Ohh and this is my TR link  I should probably put it in my signature.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All caught up!  Congratulations on learning to surf!  You and the family did really well!  Looks like it was a great time.

Aulani still looks wonderful, and happy belated anniversary! as well.

Glad you were spared from Sandy, but your neighbors...


----------



## MEK

That food really does look amazing.  I want one of each.    I love the view - just perfect.

Sorry you ended up running late.  Live and learn.  You'll know next time.  And there will be a next time - right?


----------



## jenseib

I got behind again!  Surfing looks so fun. So they must've taken photos and gave you a CD of them then? That is so cool to be able to document it with pics.

Aulani is just beautiful.  I really hope some day we can bite the bullet and fly there. But right now my husband has a hard time biting the bullet to fly to Florida! 

That looks like one expensive dinner, but like you said, it's your big anniversary dinner, so you can go all out.  Honestly, though, it's on par with some Disney restaurant prices.


----------



## podsnel

MotoWifey185 said:


> It really is a nice resort. And for the money it is a great value! Every room has an ocean view. You pay extra for the "best" ocean view but we had the cheapest one and the ocean was like 5 feet from us haha! I got shrimp from one of the shrimp trucks too, and I don't like sea food normally but that shrimp was GOOD! Mine was from Tony Romas. Excited to start back up on the reading again!
> 
> Ohh and this is my TR link  I should probably put it in my signature.



Your view was beautiful!  I am subbed to your TR- looking forward to reading more!  Thanks for the link-



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up!  Congratulations on learning to surf!  You and the family did really well!  Looks like it was a great time.
> 
> It was really, REALLY awesome- thanks!
> 
> Aulani still looks wonderful, and happy belated anniversary! as well.
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> Glad you were spared from Sandy, but your neighbors...



Yea- what a mess.  So many without flood insurance, because it never flooded before. 



MEK said:


> That food really does look amazing.  I want one of each.    I love the view - just perfect.
> 
> Sorry you ended up running late.  Live and learn.  You'll know next time.  And there will be a next time - right?



Of course!!  I'm more than half way to mileage tickets!   But just Pods and I next trip- I think....


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> I got behind again!  Surfing looks so fun. So they must've taken photos and gave you a CD of them then? That is so cool to be able to document it with pics.
> 
> Yes- they had a photographer (fireman) taking pics the first 45 minutes- when you were done, you could watch the CD and see if you wanted it, then paid for it (it wasn't crazy expensive- maybe $40?) and it came 2 weeks later at home.
> 
> Aulani is just beautiful.  I really hope some day we can bite the bullet and fly there. But right now my husband has a hard time biting the bullet to fly to Florida!
> 
> It is very, very worth it.  Soooo different from the Caribbean- does he like it there?  Does he do DCL?
> 
> That looks like one expensive dinner, but like you said, it's your big anniversary dinner, so you can go all out.  Honestly, though, it's on par with some Disney restaurant prices.



Yes, and many NYC restaurants- and we are used to all that, but not usually with the kids!


----------



## podsnel

I will tell you upfront, my pics from Starlit Hui are atrocious!  But....the experience itself was excellent.  We did miss all the pre-stuff, but my kids are maybe a little old for that anyway, so that would have just been me making things with 6 year olds while my UBER cool teenagers hung their heads in shame.   

Hmmm...too bad I missed that. 

Anyway, when we arrived, the show was in full swing.  It was PACKED!  But no sooner than we had gotten to the entrance than a CM came up to help us find seats on one of the mats.  I was VERY impressed by that!   

The uncle who had done the storytelling was the "MC", and he was great.  Here are a few short videos of him and of the show-

click to play-




Those two were VERY talented. This is Uncle, click to play-




The main reason I wanted my kids to see this was I wanted them to see the beauty of the Hawaiian culture, not just the beauty of the landscape.  I wanted them to have the memory, even if they wouldn't fully appreciate it until later in their life.  It's all just so magical- 






click to play-





At the end, all of the characters come up, and then- it's time to dance!
click to play-




But who was going to dance with ME????  






Yeah, that's right- the baby drew the short straw. 

To be honest, though, Timmy loves to dance.  When he goes to a Bar/Bat  Mitvah, or a social, and all of his friends are standing in the corner, Timmy is out on the dance floor surrounded by girls.

He's no dope.  

Tyler, of course, is too cool for dancing, so, he watched in horror from the sidelines.   Both of them were too cool to go up and say hi to the Mouse-






But...I was happy Timmy was gettin his dance on with his Mama!






It's ok, Tweeler- Mama loves you, too-






But it's too bad you missed out on all the fun!






After the Hui, the boys went off to see if anything was happening in Painted Sky, and Pods and I went to see if anything was happening in Off the Hook!

Coming up next-


----------



## podsnel

We had not been to Off the Hook yet, so we thought let's give it a try!  I ordered my favorite drink at the resort (so far- there was still my MOST favorite that I was to have tomorrow.....), the Lilikoi Mojito-






And Pods had a Tropical Mai Tai-






Not a whole lot of people here, but that ended up being really nice- because we got to talk to the bartender alot, and she was nice and informative.   She explained that they would soon be adding another counter service over on the other side, I think she said it would replace a GV on the ground floor.... she told us about the Hui moving to another lawn, and that area becoming a larger waterplay area....and that there was a bigwig from Disney there right then- but I have no idea who she said it was.   It sounded like everyone was very excited for what was happening at the resort, and they all loved their jobs with Disney. 











The tv was on.....






And we did hang out for a little longer- but then it was time for bed.  It had been a loooooooooong day! I took a few very poor night shots on the way to the elevator-











Looks like I took a detour into the lobby-






Before making it back to 






Where the boys were already snoring it up!

Up next- relaxing at Aulani, and our visit to Laniwai, the incredible Aulani spa!


----------



## jenseib

Wonderful evening. Claire likes to dance, but she can't stand to see me do it.  UNLESS she is being shy then she drags me out with her till she makes new friends.


----------



## dizneeat

Here we go again ........... another great update, Ellen. I love how you spent your evening and it's awesome to hear that Timmy was all in for dancing with mom!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Wonderful evening. Claire likes to dance, but she can't stand to see me do it.  UNLESS she is being shy then she drags me out with her till she makes new friends.



Ahhh...the old ditcheroo..... 



dizneeat said:


> Here we go again ........... another great update, Ellen. I love how you spent your evening and it's awesome to hear that Timmy was all in for dancing with mom!



Tim was wonderful that night- he was so charming!


----------



## rentayenta

The baby always draws the short straw.  Joshua is our baby and he always hangs out with me.  The girls, who are teenagers, are high pressed to do little more than admit I'm not a total goof but Joshua, he's my buddy. Smart boys! 

Great update, the drinks look delicious.


----------



## podsnel

My men have all gone to Brooklyn to see the Nets play Phoenix, so.....On Saturday, we had originally planned to go out to Kualoa Ranch and go on a 2 hour horseback ride.  But, about the time we were eating un-filled malasadas after the North Shore, we decided to cancel and just hang and relax at Aulani. 

It made for a very chill morning before our already scheduled couples massage at Laniwai, I can tell you that! 

I was sad we didn't make it out there, but, ya know, there's always NEXT time!  

Before I keep going, I have two pics from surfing that were on my phone that I like- so you will now have to look at them whether you like it or not











Anyway, as per my am ritual, I went down to Olelo to pick up breakfast- and this time I took some pics of the brekkie situation-






Yummm...in the bottom right of that pic were the almond croissants- ohhhhhh......sooooooo...goooood.....
















Back up to the 10th floor- this was right near the elevator, and right next to our room.  It really reminded me of AKV Jambo with the windows every so often to see animals- only here, you saw Hawaii.  Hard to say which I like looking at more-






After some coffe and croissant, I went to say thanks to Jaren-






I apologized for being such a mess the day before, and he was the NICEST about it- he said no one should be that stressed in Hawaii, and he wanted to make sure everything was better for us with the key, etc by the time we got back. He tried to talk me into the valet for free, but I said it really was not neccessary, I was just having a "moment" (which ya gotta think the super duper uber planner and tour guide is allowed at least ONCE per vacation).   SHEESH.  It's a LOT of pressure always having to know EVERYTHING!!! 

Well, I had a nice chat with Jaren, he was cute as a button, and an absolutely PERFECT CM, so lucky me that I chose to be a freak when I was around him and not someone else. 

Pods was already at the pool, showin me how it's done-





















We were gettin hungry, and today we decided to order by the pool from the servers who are circulating- here is the poolside menu-
















What was that on the first menu? A Cucumber Lychee Fizz?  Oh...oh yes...I'll try that one, please.






It was light. It was refreshing. It was PERFECTION.   Effen Vodka, oh where oh where hast thou been all my life??? Who knew?  Cucumber Vodka is IT!   

For lunch (besides the cucumbers) I had ordered an Upcountry Romaine Caesar Salad with Chicken.






And Pods had a Ham and Swiss Panini, I believe....






A delicious lunch that required less than zero effort! PERFECT! Much better than riding horses! The boys were off swimming and then checking out Painted Sky- they got their own nuggets/burgers for lunch.  We decided it would be nice to go for a little walk, just to see what there is to see around that Ko Olina beach....next!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> The baby always draws the short straw.  Joshua is our baby and he always hangs out with me.  The girls, who are teenagers, are high pressed to do little more than admit I'm not a total goof but Joshua, he's my buddy. Smart boys!
> 
> Great update, the drinks look delicious.



That's true!!   OOH!  I just saw Timmy on TV!  They are sitting 3 rows off the floor at the Nets game- it wa sa Christmas gift.

Yea- Timmy does draw the short stick in that way- but Tyler is the one who does anything I ask at home, so, I guess they both have short sticks to draw!


----------



## ACDSNY

Woo hoo I'm caught up again.  I'm enjoying your pics of Aulani, it makes me want to be there right now.

I was going through Hawaii withdrawals and have already booked the Big Island for the end of May.  I had a airline credit to use up, ok I'll confess it was only $182...I'm so out of control.


----------



## podsnel

ACDSNY said:


> Woo hoo I'm caught up again.  I'm enjoying your pics of Aulani, it makes me want to be there right now.
> 
> I was going through Hawaii withdrawals and have already booked the Big Island for the end of May.  I had a airline credit to use up, ok I'll confess it was only $182...I'm so out of control.



I'M SO JELLY!!!!!! Lucky you!  All I do is plan other vacations, and the whole time all I can think is, I wish it was Hawaii again!    I think 2015 might be the year....or 16.  But I am going to go before it's 5 years, THAT is a promise. But MAy??? Again- SOOOO JELLY!!!


----------



## jenseib

I forgot to tell you that in that Christmas Aulani video, my friends daughter was in it too. She is in the 2nd to last scene. How awesome to "know" 2 people in it now.

The paninni looks darn good.


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> I'M SO JELLY!!!!!! Lucky you! All I do is plan other vacations, and the whole time all I can think is, I wish it was Hawaii again!  I think 2015 might be the year....or 16. But I am going to go before it's 5 years, THAT is a promise. But MAy??? Again- SOOOO JELLY!!!


 
I hope you make it back before 2015.

The thought of waiting until June 2014 to go back to Aulani was too long.  We were going to go to Victoria BC, but the flights were too expensive so we switched to the Big Island and we had enough points for 5 free nights so we're only paying for 2.  It's my after budget season reward.


----------



## englishrose47

Great update Ellen !! Your boys have grown soooo much since I first started reading your TRs !!Funny how kids tend to do that!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Once again, your pictures are amazing!!

Those Lilikoi drinks look amazing!!  I will definitely be trying something with Lilikoi in it on our next Hawaiian vacation (which will hopefully be Jan 2014)!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Just booked Aulani for a week in August and am joining in here for the ride with you to tide me over until it's our turn!!  We haven't been to Hawaii since 2006 and have never spent a full week on any 1 island so it will be different for us.  We are stopping at DL for 4 nights on the way and then after a week at Aulani are going to hop over to Maui (our fav. island) for 3 nights to finish up.

We usually spend only 2 or 3 nights on Oahu (always in Waikiki) and have never rented a car before on Oahu.  Debating if we'll really need a car for the entire time or not?  DH was thinking maybe play it by ear and rent 1 by the day from the desk there at Aulani if we decide we want to go somewhere?!  I priced a mid-size one thru Costco and it was just under $300 for a week.  Would hate to pay that much to have it and then it sits in lot most days.  We definitely want to go up to the North Shore once or twice (we've never been).  The surf school looks cool too.  That would fun for a change.  (I started snow skiing at age 45 so trying to surf at age 52 shouldn't be THAT far of a stretch, right?   I never said I ever got past the "green" beginner slopes.  My goal is to just keep all 4 limbs in working order when I get to the bottom.)

We have never done scuba...have snorkeled a LOT (always bring our own equip.).  I would like to maybe try the Snuba thing tho (DH did it once & liked it).  Did you see any place that offered Snuba?  I think that would be my speed.

Have only just begun reading.  Looking forward to catching up with the rest of your days...It's been a good read so far!!


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> It was light. It was refreshing. It was PERFECTION.   Effen Vodka, oh where oh where hast thou been all my life??? Who knew?  Cucumber Vodka is IT!



Yes Please!  

That looks like the perfect poolside drink!

I'm glad Timmy danced with you at the Hiu!  What a good kid!  It looks like it was a lot of fun.

Cool that you got some insider information on the new changes at the resort.

That scenery at the pool - gorgeous.  It's really hard to look at those pictures when the weather here is so rotten!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Good thing you made it back to the Hui in time!  So nice that Timmy will dance with you.  I love the way he hangs out with the girls at dances - he's got it goin' on!   
I thought the horseback riding looked interesting, but like you I would have a hard time tearing myself away from Aulani when there is so much relaxation to be had!


----------



## dizneeat

And another amazing update! So much yummy food! 

Perfectly spent time at the pool too .... and I would have ordered the same things you did.


----------



## franandaj

First off that meal at Roy's looked awesome!  We have quite a few Roy's here and I have always wanted to try them, just never got the chance!



podsnel said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for her.  I have been catching up on your TR- I read it last night until my ipad ran out.  Haven't posted because I don't want to lose my place.  But can I just say, WOW! What a cabin!!   And Holy Tanzanite, Batgirl!  You did some jewelry shopping!



I just wrapped up that TR, and hope to wrap up the other one in time for our trip in just about two weeks.  It's been long overdue and I can't even believe that we will be getting on a plane and going to WDW!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

I will do replies later this weekend (hope you don't mind )  but I HAD to come on here and   because I am SOOOO CRAZY EXCITED!!!!!   And I can't show it around the house-

Because I'm surprising Timmy in March when we are down in WDW before our cruise.  On Saturday, I'm going to get a rental car- and take him to see the Yankees vs the Tigers during Spring Training  AND....

I JUST GOT SECOND ROW BEHIND HOME PLATE!!!!!!!!!



He is going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy!!!!! 

Ok- thanks for letting me do that- I called Pods about it, but he is with a client (he's a CPA- it's end of year stuff) and so that means I pretty much just scream into the phone all the details as fast as I can with limited squeeling before he says that's great- gotta go. 

Thanks DISpeeps!


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> On Saturday, I'm going to get a rental car- and take him to see the Yankees vs the Tigers during Spring Training AND....
> 
> I JUST GOT SECOND ROW BEHIND HOME PLATE!!!!!!!!!


 

Congrats on your score!!!

OMG my DD would be so jumping up and down for those tickets!!!  Me on the other hand being an A's fan, not so much, I'd have to cheer on the Tigers.


----------



## dizneeat

Great score, Ellen!   

No wonder Timmy likes to dance with you - you are his SUPER cool mom!


----------



## Beth D

OK, lets see if I can reply now...

I tried to reply a few minutes ago but my whole computer went bonkers!  My caps locked, even though it wasn't lit, and your TR kept flashing back and forth between a couple of pages? 

Love the food and pool pics.  That's so awesome that Timmy still dances with you!  He's going to be a lady killer when he gets older, isn't he? 

Score for 2nd row tix! Go Tigers! Sorry EL - being an Indians DIE HARD fan, we root for whomever is playing the evil empire...


----------



## jenseib

podsnel said:


> Because I'm surprising Timmy in March when we are down in WDW before our cruise.  On Saturday, I'm going to get a rental car- and take him to see the Yankees vs the Tigers during Spring Training  AND....
> 
> I JUST GOT SECOND ROW BEHIND HOME PLATE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!
> 
> Ok- thanks for letting me do that- I called Pods about it, but he is with a client (he's a CPA- it's end of year stuff) and so that means I pretty much just scream into the phone all the details as fast as I can with limited squeeling before he says that's great- gotta go.
> 
> Thanks DISpeeps!


----------



## CRdisMom

Happy dance!!!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

I tried cucumber vodka for the first time at the martini tasting on the Fantasy.  It was delish!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

So would you say the Starlit Hui show is a must-do, or just a nice thing to do if you're around?  Glad you got some dancing time in with your son.  I'd have been hanging out at the table. 

Can't blame you for wanting to enjoy the resort, either?  Even if I can't get a room there, I might drive over anyway just to check it out.  I'm sure Disney will be happy to take my money in the gift shop.


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> I forgot to tell you that in that Christmas Aulani video, my friends daughter was in it too. She is in the 2nd to last scene. How awesome to "know" 2 people in it now.
> 
> The paninni looks darn good.



How do you think I knew to look at the Video? It was from YOU!   How awesome you know someone who works there- what a beautiful place to live!



ACDSNY said:


> I hope you make it back before 2015.
> 
> I will!  I really want to take a cruise to Bermuda, so that is kind of in the way first, and this bid California expedition. Plus Pods wants to go to Europe again- but that would just be the two of us.
> 
> The thought of waiting until June 2014 to go back to Aulani was too long.  We were going to go to Victoria BC, but the flights were too expensive so we switched to the Big Island and we had enough points for 5 free nights so we're only paying for 2.  It's my after budget season reward.



That is AWESOME!!!!  It does really help in going there if you have some points or miles or something to help lessen the blow-



englishrose47 said:


> Great update Ellen !! Your boys have grown soooo much since I first started reading your TRs !!Funny how kids tend to do that!!



Mornin Rosie!  You are right- I was just thinking that, looking at my sig- only one of those pics is who they are right now.  A bunch of men. 



Misskitty3 said:


> Once again, your pictures are amazing!!
> 
> Those Lilikoi drinks look amazing!!  I will definitely be trying something with Lilikoi in it on our next Hawaiian vacation (which will hopefully be Jan 2014)!!



It won't be hard to find Lilikoi (which is passion fruit) - it seems everything out there is either coconut or lilikoi! YUMMM!!

And that drink was EXCELLENT!


----------



## podsnel

Anal Annie said:


> Just booked Aulani for a week in August and am joining in here for the ride with you to tide me over until it's our turn!!  We haven't been to Hawaii since 2006 and have never spent a full week on any 1 island so it will be different for us.  We are stopping at DL for 4 nights on the way and then after a week at Aulani are going to hop over to Maui (our fav. island) for 3 nights to finish up.
> 
> Hi Annie!  I remember when you were talking about going in August- I thought you meant last August, though.  It sounds like you have a great plan!
> 
> We usually spend only 2 or 3 nights on Oahu (always in Waikiki) and have never rented a car before on Oahu.  Debating if we'll really need a car for the entire time or not?  DH was thinking maybe play it by ear and rent 1 by the day from the desk there at Aulani if we decide we want to go somewhere?!  I priced a mid-size one thru Costco and it was just under $300 for a week.  Would hate to pay that much to have it and then it sits in lot most days.  We definitely want to go up to the North Shore once or twice (we've never been).  The surf school looks cool too.  That would fun for a change.  (I started snow skiing at age 45 so trying to surf at age 52 shouldn't be THAT far of a stretch, right?   I never said I ever got past the "green" beginner slopes.  My goal is to just keep all 4 limbs in working order when I get to the bottom.)
> 
> We used our car everyday, I think- but some of that was just driving across the street, so I guess you could get by without it.  I think, though, when you figure the cost to and from the airport, then renting for a couple of days to go surf/North Shore etc, it's kind of a wash. And DEFINITELY surf with those firemen! Most empowering thing ever! And good for you skiing- lots more potential to get hurt doing that than surfing, I think.
> 
> We have never done scuba...have snorkeled a LOT (always bring our own equip.).  I would like to maybe try the Snuba thing tho (DH did it once & liked it).  Did you see any place that offered Snuba?  I think that would be my speed.
> 
> Bill (Saintstickets) did a snuba/scooter tour that he got a GREAT deal on with Groupon.  Here's a link to his FANTASTIC TR- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2977540&page=5
> 
> Have only just begun reading.  Looking forward to catching up with the rest of your days...It's been a good read so far!!



Thanks Annie!  I'm glad you are here! 



MEK said:


> Yes Please!
> 
> That looks like the perfect poolside drink!
> 
> It didn't suck.
> 
> I'm glad Timmy danced with you at the Hiu!  What a good kid!  It looks like it was a lot of fun.
> 
> He was fabulous that night!  Swept me right off my feet!
> 
> Cool that you got some insider information on the new changes at the resort.
> 
> That is always nice, isn't it?
> 
> That scenery at the pool - gorgeous.  It's really hard to look at those pictures when the weather here is so rotten!



I know- we are on day I don't even no what of no sun- I think most of the country is.  YUCK! I hope the sun is shining in Mexico!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Good thing you made it back to the Hui in time!  So nice that Timmy will dance with you.  I love the way he hangs out with the girls at dances - he's got it goin' on!
> 
> Well, _I_ think so, but I am unashamedly biased.
> I thought the horseback riding looked interesting, but like you I would have a hard time tearing myself away from Aulani when there is so much relaxation to be had!



Relaxing on vacay should not be underrated- it's part of why we were there!



dizneeat said:


> And another amazing update! So much yummy food!
> 
> Perfectly spent time at the pool too .... and I would have ordered the same things you did.



Thanks- and I know you would have- you have porned up a LOT of Caesar salads with chicken, haven't you?


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> First off that meal at Roy's looked awesome!  We have quite a few Roy's here and I have always wanted to try them, just never got the chance!
> 
> Go!!!! It was very good-
> 
> I just wrapped up that TR, and hope to wrap up the other one in time for our trip in just about two weeks.  It's been long overdue and I can't even believe that we will be getting on a plane and going to WDW!!!!!



YAY!!! Have a great time!  But I think I lost the other TR- where is it?



ACDSNY said:


> Congrats on your score!!!
> 
> OMG my DD would be so jumping up and down for those tickets!!!  Me on the other hand being an A's fan, not so much, I'd have to cheer on the Tigers.



I am BUSTING I am so excited! I would be much, MUCH more excited if Swisher was still there, however.    I am going to have a BIG adjustment to that this season....



dizneeat said:


> Great score, Ellen!
> 
> No wonder Timmy likes to dance with you - you are his SUPER cool mom!



Yes! You are RIGHT!!! I think I AM!!! 



Beth D said:


> OK, lets see if I can reply now...
> 
> I tried to reply a few minutes ago but my whole computer went bonkers!  My caps locked, even though it wasn't lit, and your TR kept flashing back and forth between a couple of pages?
> 
> CRAZY!!!
> 
> Love the food and pool pics.  That's so awesome that Timmy still dances with you!  He's going to be a lady killer when he gets older, isn't he?
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> Score for 2nd row tix! Go Tigers! Sorry EL - being an Indians DIE HARD fan, we root for whomever is playing the evil empire...



Evil Empire??? Baaahhhh...everyone's just jealous.


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


>



Thank you!



CRdisMom said:


> Happy dance!!!!!



Woohoo!!!



JKSWonder said:


> I tried cucumber vodka for the first time at the martini tasting on the Fantasy.  It was delish!



I am SO excited to hear they were mixing martinis with it on the Fantasy!   Maybe Alex will make them on the Dream for me in March! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So would you say the Starlit Hui show is a must-do, or just a nice thing to do if you're around?  Glad you got some dancing time in with your son.  I'd have been hanging out at the table.
> 
> It would be a must do for me personally- I love even just WATCHING the dancing. And the music was great.  AND it was FREE.  All good things in my book! Plus- we weren't doing a luau- so this was how we got to enjoy the hula while we were there-
> 
> Can't blame you for wanting to enjoy the resort, either?  Even if I can't get a room there, I might drive over anyway just to check it out.  I'm sure Disney will be happy to take my money in the gift shop.



You know they will be!


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> I will do replies later this weekend (hope you don't mind )  but I HAD to come on here and   because I am SOOOO CRAZY EXCITED!!!!!   And I can't show it around the house-
> 
> Because I'm surprising Timmy in March when we are down in WDW before our cruise.  On Saturday, I'm going to get a rental car- and take him to see the Yankees vs the Tigers during Spring Training  AND....
> 
> I JUST GOT SECOND ROW BEHIND HOME PLATE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!
> 
> Ok- thanks for letting me do that- I called Pods about it, but he is with a client (he's a CPA- it's end of year stuff) and so that means I pretty much just scream into the phone all the details as fast as I can with limited squeeling before he says that's great- gotta go.
> 
> Thanks DISpeeps!



Aren't you fabulous??????  

Why yes you are!

Ellen, I have finally caught up.  What a joy to read.   Like I said to you - loved the surfer girl - LOVING the drinks - laughed at the boys with the shaved ice - and honestly I can't believe how grown up the boys are looking.

But I guess that's what happens, eh?  And we all still go "how did THAT happen?".

Hawaii looks sublime - especially in your pictures - in your family fun and smiles.  So peaceful and joy inducing to read all about it.  Thank you.

Must have been wonderful to go there on your honeymoon and then return for this extravaganza, eh?  Nice.  

One day I will get there!  It's nice to dream through your TR.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> YAY!!! Have a great time!  But I think I lost the other TR- where is it?



The two TRs that I'm working on are the ones in my signature with the larger print.  "Pinch Me...." actually starts in less than two weeks, I should actually change the title of that one to "The Meat is on" based on all the chatter in there!     The other TR is a report on a D23 "seminar" that I went to last Summer.  There is so much information in there that it is taking me a loooooong time to finish it.


----------



## chepic

All caught up again.

I tried the surfing once at WDW at Typhoon Lagoon and had a great time.  It looks like so much more fun in Hawaii and I didn't have my own personal fireman!!!  

The food looks great, and I have had the cucumber vodka before and did find it quite refreshing on that very hot day in the sun!!!


Congrats on the tickets....even though I am a Red Sox girl.


Cheryl


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> I am BUSTING I am so excited! I would be much, MUCH more excited if Swisher was still there, however.  I am going to have a BIG adjustment to that this season....


 
I loved watching Swisher play when he was with the River Cats (Sacramento) and the A's (Oakland).


----------



## eandesmom

Joining in UBER late here.  I never check the DVC TR forum darn it and didn't know about this one.  Rats!  Semi caught up, at least on the Aulani portion and wow, you are an uber cool mom.  I love seeing the approach with 2 teen boys as that will hopefully be us in a few years.  DH and I will be at Aulani in May, but no kids (sorry kiddos but that's what happens when you have just enough banked points for a studio, not a 1B lol and you are saving the rest of the points so that said kids can take their cousins with them to WDW for NYE so no tears for them really) and the boys are dying to go (currently 12/13).  I am worried they will be bored in comparison to DCL/WDW.

Love seeing all the details, I haven't been to Oahu in forever for more than a layover on the way to another island so am excited.  WAY more excited after reading your TR!  I have a bunch of questions but need to go back and make a list.


----------



## podsnel

I thought I would try to get a little update in before I answer the replies.   By the way, one week from today, I'll be flying to sunny Mexico, sooooo...YAY FOR ME!!  Hard to say which I am more excited for- the warm and beautiful weather at the gorgeous resort, or the end (or at least temporary break) of my south Beach diet! Although I HAVE lost 11 lbs, so I think South Beach rocks, but I am looking forward to being on a Mexican Beach instead of the south one, if ya know what I mean...

After our yummy poolside lunch, we decided to go for a little walk.  First, I must have gone up to the room, because I passed Stitch, and he was in the other direction from where we would be hoofin it-











Naughty Stitch!






The Ko Olina area has a sidewalk by the beach, making it very easy to take a walk- we went right, towards the Marriott Ihilani next door.  There is a VERY pretty and secluded beach once you pass that resort, after the sidewalk ends- you cross the lawn and go down a little dirt hill to get to it. 


























Nice, huh?  Back up to the Marriott-






And back towards Aulani-











The map of Ko Olina on the path-
















Sorry about the blurriness- there must have been a water splash on my lens.
















I think it was around 2, so we decided to check on the boys and then head to Laniwai for some pre-spa luxurious laziness.  On the way we saw-






I loved how accessible the characters were at Aulani- not that I ever spent time posing with any of them other than this one time with Goofy, but I thought it was great for the kids who wanted some Fab 5 time. 

We stopped to see how T&T were, and scheduled a teen massage for Tyler- they do them right in Painted Sky.  Tyler had requested this, Timmy was not at all interested.   Your loss, my dancing friend!

Up next-






Bliss.......


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ellen!  Wow! Congrats on the tickets for Timmy!  Is it today?  You are probably at the game now!  

One more week!!!! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!

Nice pics again! Cute pic of you and Pods with Goofy!    I am thinking  Aulani for Aug 2015 - We had planned to cruise next year with DBIL, but we'll see.  Jim is looking for a new job, so who knows???


----------



## rentayenta

You're going to Mexico? Which part? Can I be you?


----------



## dizneeat

Great photos of Aulani! I actually should not look at them, as we have decided to skip it in 2014 - just not in our finances. Guess I should start playing the lottery. 

The scenery is so pretty and I love all the little details! Thanks, Ellen!


----------



## podsnel

lisaviolet said:


> Aren't you fabulous??????
> 
> Why yes you are!
> 
> Aww shucks- ya made me blush-
> 
> Ellen, I have finally caught up.  What a joy to read.   Like I said to you - loved the surfer girl - LOVING the drinks - laughed at the boys with the shaved ice - and honestly I can't believe how grown up the boys are looking.
> 
> I know!  Look at the pics on the bottom in my sig- the one where they are little was just yesterday!!   And surfing was the BEST!!!!
> 
> But I guess that's what happens, eh?  And we all still go "how did THAT happen?".
> 
> Hawaii looks sublime - especially in your pictures - in your family fun and smiles.  So peaceful and joy inducing to read all about it.  Thank you.
> 
> thank YOU!
> 
> Must have been wonderful to go there on your honeymoon and then return for this extravaganza, eh?  Nice.
> 
> One day I will get there!  It's nice to dream through your TR.



I'm glad i could help!   And glad you are here! 



franandaj said:


> The two TRs that I'm working on are the ones in my signature with the larger print.  "Pinch Me...." actually starts in less than two weeks, I should actually change the title of that one to "The Meat is on" based on all the chatter in there!     The other TR is a report on a D23 "seminar" that I went to last Summer.  There is so much information in there that it is taking me a loooooong time to finish it.



I just read the Meat PTR!!  I am crossing my fingers and toes you make it this time! 



chepic said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> I tried the surfing once at WDW at Typhoon Lagoon and had a great time.  It looks like so much more fun in Hawaii and I didn't have my own personal fireman!!!
> 
> Having your own personal fireman REALLY adds to the experience, I have to say!
> 
> The food looks great, and I have had the cucumber vodka before and did find it quite refreshing on that very hot day in the sun!!!
> 
> I really hope they have it in Mexico, but I'm thinking they won't!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the tickets....even though I am a Red Sox girl.
> 
> 
> Cheryl



WHAT????  



ACDSNY said:


> I loved watching Swisher play when he was with the River Cats (Sacramento) and the A's (Oakland).



He is SOOOOOO good to his fans- I will REALLY miss that!!


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> Joining in UBER late here.  I never check the DVC TR forum darn it and didn't know about this one.  Rats!  Semi caught up, at least on the Aulani portion and wow, you are an uber cool mom.  I love seeing the approach with 2 teen boys as that will hopefully be us in a few years.  DH and I will be at Aulani in May, but no kids (sorry kiddos but that's what happens when you have just enough banked points for a studio, not a 1B lol and you are saving the rest of the points so that said kids can take their cousins with them to WDW for NYE so no tears for them really) and the boys are dying to go (currently 12/13).  I am worried they will be bored in comparison to DCL/WDW.
> 
> Hi Cynthia!   We just had a trip with the cousins in November- we got a GV at Jambo, it was AMAZING!!!! Where are you going to stay and when are you going to go?  We'll be at (probably) BCV for a night before our cruise- Dec 27th.
> 
> Love seeing all the details, I haven't been to Oahu in forever for more than a layover on the way to another island so am excited.  WAY more excited after reading your TR!  I have a bunch of questions but need to go back and make a list.



You'll love it- make sure to book the spa- it was heavenly!  Ask anything on the questions- I'll do my best!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ellen!  Wow! Congrats on the tickets for Timmy!  Is it today?  You are probably at the game now!
> 
> Today? Ummm- no- it's on March 23rd. In Florida!
> 
> One more week!!!! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!
> 
> REALLY looking forward to it.   It's a beautiful resort.
> 
> Nice pics again! Cute pic of you and Pods with Goofy!    I am thinking  Aulani for Aug 2015 - We had planned to cruise next year with DBIL, but we'll see.  Jim is looking for a new job, so who knows???



Sounds good! 



rentayenta said:


> You're going to Mexico? Which part? Can I be you?



I don't know- CAN you be me?? 

Sorry- we are going back to Iberostar Grand Paraiso- it's on Playa Paraiso on the Mex Riviera- 1/2 an hour from the Cancun airport.  We went last January, too- here's a link- http://www.thegrandcollection.com/en/hotels/riviera-maya/iberostar-grand-hotel-paraiso.  I'm soooo ready!



dizneeat said:


> Great photos of Aulani! I actually should not look at them, as we have decided to skip it in 2014 - just not in our finances. Guess I should start playing the lottery.
> 
> The scenery is so pretty and I love all the little details! Thanks, Ellen!



You can ALWAYS just look!  You will go one day- maybe you'll find a good fair one year from California and combine it with DL-


----------



## podsnel

Pods and I arrived at Laniwai about an hour before we were to have our couples Lomi Lomi massage (we got some kind of upgrade or discount because of DVc, but I really can't recall which).  






As I said before, we stopped in at Painted Sky first (they are next to each other)-






Then we waited here-











Soon we were being escorted back to change into robes-






We each chose a stone and were told to reflect on the stone's message while we were there.  Mine was-











Of course that was the one I would pick. No idea what Pods' stone was- pretty sure he didn't care.   I thought the stone pool where we released our stones was very tranquil-











We went to our seperate changing areas (locker rooms) and were to meet outside when we were done-











Outside, this was set up for someone else's treatment-






We were taken over to pick out our favorite scent, and a salt scrub was put together for each of us with that scent.  Pods was not impressed, I chose both. 

To say I don't need to worry about Pods spending all our savings on spa treatments is an understatement. 






Here is the description from the website-Pulu Bar

 At outdoor mixology stations, a spa attendant will blend a custom body polish specifically for youusing your desired aromas, herbs and essential oils. 

We then entered Kula Wai

 The only outdoor hydrotherapy garden on Oʻahu, Kula Wai offers private vitality pools, co-ed mineral baths, 6 different "rain" showers, whirlpool jet spas and more. 


























This was without a doubt the MOST gorgeous, spiritual spa I have ever seen.
















Pods found a lounge and commenced drool puddling-






I got bored watching said drool puddle grow, and took a walk.






OUCH!!! Reflexology-reflexscmology- I don't care what the benefits are-that path HURT!!

Cont'd later....


----------



## podsnel

I checked out all the different showers-











And I enjoyed the different mineral baths-











I was even brave enough to go into the FREEZING cold one- but I admit, I just walked in and walked right back out!  






YIKES!! That was C-c-c-c-c-c-c-cold!  After that, I decided to hit the steam room which was back inside











Pods was up when I got back, and we spent some time checking out thehot tubs together before we went into the waiting area for our massage-











Really getting into it now-






  Sorry- he just didn't know what to do, he does not even own a bathrobe, poor guy was REALLy confused!   I enjoyed it MUCHO, though (see?  I'm practicing my Spanish for next week! ).  Especially the little cupcakes.  Soon, we were escorted to a massage room, passing by the stones, where the masseuse offered to take our pic-






We would be indulging ourselves with a Signature Lomilomi

 In the traditional Hawaiian massage, gentle, rhythmic pressure relieves tension and promotes healing. Our Signature Lomilomi adds the uses of soothing Lomilomi sticks and warm river stones to help you achieve ultimate relaxation.
 (50 or 80 minutes) - we did 50.











These are our two massage therapists after our treatment, which I thoroughly enjoyed, and after which Pods said he was done doing the Spa thing- he just didn't get it. 






Up next- a little more outdoor spa time....


----------



## Wicket's Mom

OMG! That spa is amazing, I could spend all of my time there!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> OMG! That spa is amazing, I could spend all of my time there!



It was HEAVENLY!!!  Really, REALLY well thought out- HUGE kudos to the imagineers who came up with that space!


----------



## jedijill

I want to live there!  OMG, that looked amazing!

Jill in CO


----------



## ACDSNY

The spa looks awesome, darn I wish I would have made time to a treatment last month.  Next trip for sure.


----------



## mckryan

Spent from 10AM-4PM there one day in October 2011.  It was heavenly.  I took my SIL, and she said it was the most relaxing day she had had in a long, long time!  I figured it was the least I could do for her since she took me to Hawaii with her!  =)  I am LOL about Pods and spa days.  More spa money for you!!


----------



## englishrose47

Wow so many updates Ellen !!The beaches looked wonderful!!Poor Pods , sounds like he did not GET the whole Spa thing!!! Now yoy are off to Mexico !!You are one travelling Lady!!! Mind you I have a few trips planned this year too!!!


----------



## rndmr2

That Spa is beautiful! I love that Hydrotherapy Garden! Looks very relaxing and tranquil


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> No idea what Pods' stone was- pretty sure he didn't care.   I
> ]



OMG!    Ellen!    PRICELESS LINE!  

_______________________________________

I've never been to a spa.   But you've sold me.


----------



## franandaj

The spa looked INCREDIBLE!!!!  I am all about the spas, one of the reasons I bought my first contract at SSR thinking they had a spa.  It's nice and all, but nothing compared to what you showed us!  I will definitely be planning some extended time there.  Fran will be happy to sleep in the room while I do that.  Not that she doesn't get the spa, it just hurts too much to have people pressing on her.

Me however, I would have tried every one of those pools, except the cold one, don't like cold! What an absolutely wonderful way to spend a day!


----------



## dizneeat

Wow! What an awesome spa, and your treatment sounds heavenly. Pods' idea of a spa sounds pretty close to Tom's. He doesn't care much either.


----------



## eandesmom

What a wonderful update!

I have the spa booked, just for me though as Jeff would have exactly the same reaction as Pods.  Or even less so.  The one time we did a couples massage the poor guy was miserable, he is wound so tight it was a painful experience for all involved.  At least Pods relaxed enough to puddle drool (drool puddle)?  That's something.

Oh well, means a nicer treatment for me, right?  How was the massage itself?  I booked the Kilikili as it included an exfoliation but it doesn't get the DVC discount but I'm always a big fan of the "scrub and rub" type of treatments.  Did you get there a full hour early?  So excited, it is relaxing just looking at your pictures.

I may PM you for info on the kayaking, that has some potential for us for sure. The surfing looks fabulous, though the whole idea scares me to death!  something about all that salt water up my nose I think.

I need to start looking into hikes but still have some time on that and am hoping my family will have some good info for us (I have a whole branch that lives in Oahu, who we obviously never see) A bit bummed that Roy's wasn't a better experience for the price, I'm looking forward to it (haven't made reservations yet though).  We used to have one here in Seattle and I loved it.  Do they still have the length of stay snorkel gear?


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> I want to live there!  OMG, that looked amazing!
> 
> Jill in CO



Hi Jill!    The spa there is beyond incredible- I look forward to going back- I'm pretty sure, by myself! 



ACDSNY said:


> The spa looks awesome, darn I wish I would have made time to a treatment last month.  Next trip for sure.



It's so hard to fit everything in there.  I think the thing that benefitted us the most was this was the end of our vacation, so we were winding down, and not running around nuts to do stuff.  Next time you MUST go!



mckryan said:


> Spent from 10AM-4PM there one day in October 2011.  It was heavenly.  I took my SIL, and she said it was the most relaxing day she had had in a long, long time!  I figured it was the least I could do for her since she took me to Hawaii with her!  =)  I am LOL about Pods and spa days.  More spa money for you!!



Lucky you!  I think next time I will send Pods golfing and spend my day in Laniwai...  Very nice of you to being your SIL to the spa- a very relaxing and rejuvenating day, I'm sure.  

Yea- Pods is SUCH a boy!   



englishrose47 said:


> Wow so many updates Ellen !!The beaches looked wonderful!!Poor Pods , sounds like he did not GET the whole Spa thing!!! Now yoy are off to Mexico !!You are one travelling Lady!!! Mind you I have a few trips planned this year too!!!



Hi Rosie!  So- besides the cruise in May, where else are you going this year?  I am very looking forward to our trip this week- anxious to be pampered and all that.  And Pods REALLY needs it- he has been fried lately, poor guy.



rndmr2 said:


> That Spa is beautiful! I love that Hydrotherapy Garden! Looks very relaxing and tranquil



It really was- so nice to have all that outside, with the birds singing, etc- it was lovely.  I would love to see it at night- I bet it's gorgeous with the lighting it looked like they had.


----------



## podsnel

lisaviolet said:


> OMG!    Ellen!    PRICELESS LINE!
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> I've never been to a spa.   But you've sold me.



Glad I made you laugh!!   Pods is such a B.O.Y. !! You've never had a spa treatment?  They're wonderful- if I had been on my own, I would have done something with a scrub, too- your skin is so soft and smooth afterwards. 



franandaj said:


> The spa looked INCREDIBLE!!!!  I am all about the spas, one of the reasons I bought my first contract at SSR thinking they had a spa.  It's nice and all, but nothing compared to what you showed us!  I will definitely be planning some extended time there.  Fran will be happy to sleep in the room while I do that.  Not that she doesn't get the spa, it just hurts too much to have people pressing on her.
> 
> I like the spa at SSR- but this is a COMPLETELY different animal!  So sad about Fran, that really stinks.
> 
> Me however, I would have tried every one of those pools, except the cold one, don't like cold! What an absolutely wonderful way to spend a day!



I am not a fan of cold either, but it was supposed to be good for blood flow, so what the heck?



dizneeat said:


> Wow! What an awesome spa, and your treatment sounds heavenly. Pods' idea of a spa sounds pretty close to Tom's. He doesn't care much either.



Pods used to love massages- I don't know what happened? 



eandesmom said:


> What a wonderful update!
> 
> I have the spa booked, just for me though as Jeff would have exactly the same reaction as Pods.  Or even less so.  The one time we did a couples massage the poor guy was miserable, he is wound so tight it was a painful experience for all involved.  At least Pods relaxed enough to puddle drool (drool puddle)?  That's something.
> 
> LOL- yea, that's SOMETHING!
> 
> Oh well, means a nicer treatment for me, right?  How was the massage itself?  I booked the Kilikili as it included an exfoliation but it doesn't get the DVC discount but I'm always a big fan of the "scrub and rub" type of treatments.  Did you get there a full hour early?  So excited, it is relaxing just looking at your pictures.
> 
> I thought the massage was lovely- I would have done a treatment like yours if it had just been me- just watch out for sunburn with the rub, that would be brutal! Personally, my favorite part is when they used the stones- I LOVE that, I always add them into my massage if they are not already a part of the treatment.
> 
> I may PM you for info on the kayaking, that has some potential for us for sure. The surfing looks fabulous, though the whole idea scares me to death!  something about all that salt water up my nose I think.
> 
> Sure! PM away!  I don't think I got water up my nose much when I was surfing- I would not have enjoyed that either.
> 
> I need to start looking into hikes but still have some time on that and am hoping my family will have some good info for us (I have a whole branch that lives in Oahu, who we obviously never see) A bit bummed that Roy's wasn't a better experience for the price, I'm looking forward to it (haven't made reservations yet though).  We used to have one here in Seattle and I loved it.  Do they still have the length of stay snorkel gear?



Roys' was only off because the waiter was so rushed- I think he was too busy. Just don't book a weekend night- it would probably be much better then.  And you are VERY fortunate to have family there- they will take you to some great spots, I'm sure!  Much better to go off the beaten path!


----------



## englishrose47

Ellen for this year I am going to Universal and prolly Seaworld with the family!!Then in May of course the cruise , in June it is Vermont, in September Vegas and October Disney AND then again Disney in December with the Grannies !!!


----------



## chepic

AAHHH, the spa.   My girlfriends and I love the spa.  My husband did enjoy the spa on the Disney Magic....although he was sooooo hungover he almost didn't make it!  


MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


che


----------



## JKSWonder

Mike doesn't get the whole spa thing either.  Freaks.


----------



## anewmac

oh my lanta, Im so behind (story of my life) Wow spa looks AMAZING. My mom is just like Pods she doesnt like spas or massages. Said she doesnt like people touching her.. I have no problem with it LOL. But that space is just amazing! Cant wait to hear about T's treatment. 

Can I just tell you how AWESOME you are for getting tickets to training camp. OMG Im not a Yank fan but as a baseball lover/former player I would go crazy if my parents ever did that for me.


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Ellen for this year I am going to Universal and prolly Seaworld with the family!!Then in May of course the cruise , in June it is Vermont, in September Vegas and October Disney AND then again Disney in December with the Grannies !!!



ROSIE!! You have become a travel ANIMAL!! Love it!! 



chepic said:


> AAHHH, the spa.   My girlfriends and I love the spa.  My husband did enjoy the spa on the Disney Magic....although he was sooooo hungover he almost didn't make it!
> 
> 
> MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> che



Seriously- MEN!  I am SURROUNDED over here, LOL. 



JKSWonder said:


> Mike doesn't get the whole spa thing either.  Freaks.



Men! Freaks!  Who doesn't want nice soft skin and all the stress of life massaged away?  SHEESH...



anewmac said:


> oh my lanta, Im so behind (story of my life) Wow spa looks AMAZING. My mom is just like Pods she doesnt like spas or massages. Said she doesnt like people touching her.. I have no problem with it LOL. But that space is just amazing! Cant wait to hear about T's treatment.
> 
> My girlfriend Linda is like that.  But Pods is not. And oddly, in college, he used to make the girl (little Sister) pledges give him a massage before he would sign them out.  Oddly, my friend Linda was one of those girls- you should see her re-enact the massage she gave him- HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> Can I just tell you how AWESOME you are for getting tickets to training camp. OMG Im not a Yank fan but as a baseball lover/former player I would go crazy if my parents ever did that for me.



Yea- I rock, I know!   Too bad lately he has been such a little hormonal $&*! that I would rather leave him home. Tyler, BTW, LOVED his massage- he thought it was fabulous, I am sure he will be begging for more in the future- but can't imagine where he'll get one for like $50 again.


----------



## Beth D

Love the spa pics!  DH gets spa's We did a couples massage for Valentine's Day a couple years ago, and a hot stone one another time.  I wasn't as big a fan of the hot stone. I am very sensitive to heat and pressure on my bare skin, so I have to have a masseuse with a lighter touch, and have them work their way up on the pressure.

I would have spent all day in the whirlpools!

Check in your area for a massage school or career center.  We have one near us, and the massages are dirt cheap, as they are in training.  Maybe Tyler can afford it that way!

Have fun in Mexico next week!  Drink lots of Margarita's and tequila for me!  I'll be out in LA again for work.  But probably no DIS time while there.


----------



## jenseib

Skip would be just like that too. It's not his sort of thing.
It looks so gorgeous around there though.
My parents stayed at the Marriott a few years ago. They came back saying that the Disney resort was being built next door.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Of course that was the one I would pick. No idea what Pods' stone was- pretty sure he didn't care.



Oh boy.  I think I'm going to be right there with Pods on this one.  I probably wouldn't "get" it, either!

I'd probably pick a stone that said, "ukulele" and be like:  



podsnel said:


> Outside, this was set up for someone else's treatment-



Somebody took a bath in nail polish?



podsnel said:


> We were taken over to pick out our favorite scent, and a salt scrub was put together for each of us with that scent.  Pods was not impressed, I chose both.



Do they have bacon? 



podsnel said:


> To say I don't need to worry about Pods spending all our savings on spa treatments is an understatement.



 



podsnel said:


> Pods found a lounge and commenced drool puddling-



This is an awfully expensive nap!



podsnel said:


> I was even brave enough to go into the FREEZING cold one- but I admit, I just walked in and walked right back out!



Yeah, this sounds wonderful! 



podsnel said:


> Sorry- he just didn't know what to do, he does not even own a bathrobe, poor guy was REALLy confused!



I'm still with ya, buddy! 



podsnel said:


> These are our two massage therapists after our treatment, which I thoroughly enjoyed, and after which Pods said he was done doing the Spa thing- he just didn't get it.



Oh well.  He was a good sport, right?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MMMmmm, the spa looks so wonderful!  It's nice they give you so much time to relax.  Yeah, Jim would be like Pods.  He even said don't even think about booking a couples massage.  I guess I'll have to get mine alone. 

Have a wonderful relaxing trip, Ellen!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Just laughing at myself for thinking you were at a baseball game!  The weather is so warm here, and kids are already playing - so I just lost track of the season for a little while.    Anyway, it will be great when you do get to go


----------



## podsnel

Hey everyone! Pods & I are waiting for takeoff- can't wait to put my toes in that warm Mexican sand! See you when we get back-


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Pods & I are waiting for takeoff- can't wait to put my toes in that warm Mexican sand! See you when we get back-



Have a fantastic trip Ellen!


----------



## chepic

Have a fabulous time......enjoy the warmth!!!  Northeast is just too cold today.

cheryl


----------



## englishrose47

Have fun Ellen and will be looking for the pix !!!


----------



## dizneeat

Enjoy your time in the sun! Safe travels!


----------



## jenseib

Have fun!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> Hey everyone! Pods & I are waiting for takeoff- can't wait to put my toes in that warm Mexican sand! See you when we get back-



Killing me!  

Have a wonderful time Ellen.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Ellen have a grand time as I know you will!


----------



## snowmanlover

podsnel said:


> Hey everyone! Pods & I are waiting for takeoff- can't wait to put my toes in that warm Mexican sand! See you when we get back-



Have fun and take alot of pictures!

hehe, like I have to tell her to do either!


----------



## MotoWifey185

All caught up, great updates!! Aulani is gorgeous, sounds like you had a great time at the spa, but not so much fun for Pods.  Loved the pool time pics too, it really looks like a lot of fun to relax and float down the river! Aulani is definitely a place I hope to stay someday!! 

Hope you are having an awesome trip in Mexico!


----------



## franandaj

Have a great trip!


----------



## podsnel

Hi again!  We are back from Mexico-Thanks everyone for all the good wishes for our trip! I still have to upload pics, so I will get to a mini TR later.  But for now....back to Laniwai...

After our massages, we went back outside to enjoy the garden some more-






Pods was MUCH more of a man than me when it came to hangin in the cold tub-





















When we had been watered enough, we left and headed to get Ty & Tim from Painted Sky, where Pods had a frozen yogurt-






Girlie stuff-






The boys were going to golf 9 holes across the street, and I was going to wander aimlessly around Aulani in their absence...











The fishies in the tank-
















a great option if you are at all nervous about the actual ocean.  






I decided to do-






Which was very cool and had lots of surprises! (Spoiler Alert)
















When I returned my gadget to the Community Hall, painting a cell was underway-






For me, it was time to hit the shower- Pods and i would be venturing next door to Azul for dinner at the Marriott- up next, after I run out in the impending  blizzard for some last minute errands!


----------



## MEK

I guess its probably just as well that I can't see your pictures right now as I am DYING for a vacation.  

But you know I'll be back and I'm sure you had a fabulous time!


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Yay you're home!  Thanks for the update.  Your doing a great job on selling me on Hawaii...


----------



## rndmr2

Glad you had a great time in Mexico! Can't wait for the mini TR for that trip! 

Nice update, Can I just say again how much I love that spa? It is so pretty!  That trail tour you did was nice, is it a sort of self guided with that gadget? Is it like a phone type thing? 

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## englishrose47

Yay !! for being home !!! Great little update !!! Loved the fishes in the tank!!! Sure hope the Snow Storm doesn't it you guys to hard


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Is the fish tank to snorkel in? Cool idea if it is. Beautiful pictures of the spa area.

Hope the blizzard a bunch of hype, anyway stay safe & warm.


----------



## MEK

Gorgeous pictures.  I hope you don't get buckets of snow.  I think we are going to dodge the bullet down here completely.


----------



## CRdisMom

That is a ton of snow out there. I still have a patch of grass I can see in my yard in minnesnowta.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Ellen how are you fairing with the storm ???


----------



## podsnel

Since you asked, here is what it looks like in my backyard-











We got somewhere around a foot- no power outages, streets are all paved.  Very glad we do not live in Connecticut, MUCH worse up there!  Here it's just pretty, pretty snow!


----------



## 15isto2

Your backyard looks amazing


----------



## anewmac

What was that hand held thingy? Like a walking tour guide? 

Omg ur snow I have to say it was so pretty to look at but I can imagine the inconveniences it brings.. And here I was complaining about the rain on Friday lol! (What us Californians don't know what that wet stuff is lol)


----------



## Beth D

I was wondering the same thing about the fish tank.  There was a lifeguard back there?  Is that for humans to snorkel in? 

Glad Mexico was warm!


----------



## 15isto2




----------



## kid-at-heart

Welcome back Ellen!  Love seeing your snow pictures.  We only received about half of the predicted foot of snow, enough for a snow day.  My BIG errand before the snow hit was to rush to the PO and overnight my amended birth certificate and original passport to the passport office so the passport can be amended before our cruise.  

Long story shorten - my original birth certificate had the wrong date on it, not year but day.  I did not discover this until twenty-two years after I was born and ordered a B.C. to register for a marriage license.  Up until that time no one had ever asked me for a birth certificate so my driver's license, SS card, everything had the correct date.  No biggie I thought .... until I tried to get a passport.  I finally was able to get one but it had the date of the incorrect birth certificate.  It took me over a year to convince the records office to correct my B.C.  I even had an affidavit from my mother telling them when I was born.  Anyway, this past Wednesday I received a corrected birth certificate, corrected at least regarding the date, other things still are incorrect on the B.C. but they are minor so I am not requesting corrections (such as:  mother born in Georgia????  she was born in Florida, mother's maiden name wrong, my grandmother's maiden name was listed as my mother's maiden name. )  I think someone had a few too many drinks when they were filling out my B.C.  My big fear was I would be out of country and not be able to get back in without major hassles since my I.D. documents did not match (i.e., passport, driver's license).    

Thanks for keeping us entertained!  It looks like you have several trips coming up in the next few months.  Yea!!!

Stay warm!


----------



## englishrose47

You got off very easy!! We were definately hit harder , but all is weel now except for freezing cold temps Brrrrrr!!!


----------



## englishrose47

15isto2 said:


>


----------



## eandesmom

Wow!  That is a lot of kids in community hall.  You've got me curious about the Menehuene now, I'd assumed we wouldn't even look at it as it's an adult only trip but hmmnnn...

I wouldn't mind a snow day to be honest.  We just have fog.  Fog so think this morning it will be a very interesting soccer game!


----------



## ACDSNY

eandesmom said:


> You've got me curious about the Menehuene now, I'd assumed we wouldn't even look at it as it's an adult only trip but hmmnnn...


 
You might want to try it at least one time, it does have multiple versions.  One of ours started a waterfall in the pool and the kids swimming were so surprised.


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you had a nice day on your own around the resort.  That sounds like fun.  

The snow looks pretty, but not at all fun.  Us Californians don't really know much about that stuff.  Yeah, I was bummed out about the rain on Friday.


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> Since you asked, here is what it looks like in my backyard-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got somewhere around a foot- no power outages, streets are all paved.  Very glad we do not live in Connecticut, MUCH worse up there!  Here it's just pretty, pretty snow!



So beautiful!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


>



What a breathtakingly beautiful picture, Ellen!!!  

Loved the update.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> I guess its probably just as well that I can't see your pictures right now as I am DYING for a vacation.
> 
> But you know I'll be back and I'm sure you had a fabulous time!



We did have fun- a January vacay to a warm place makes the winter sooooo much easier!



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Yay you're home!  Thanks for the update.  Your doing a great job on selling me on Hawaii...



HAHA- I think Hawaii sells itself, but thanks for the compliment!  Definitely go, it is the most beautiful and friendly place. 



rndmr2 said:


> Glad you had a great time in Mexico! Can't wait for the mini TR for that trip!
> 
> Nice update, Can I just say again how much I love that spa? It is so pretty!  That trail tour you did was nice, is it a sort of self guided with that gadget? Is it like a phone type thing?
> 
> Looking forward to the next update.



I'm sorry, I really should have explained the Menehune Trail better- it's like kim Possible- a scav hunt.  Cool things happen when you do the right things. 



englishrose47 said:


> Yay !! for being home !!! Great little update !!! Loved the fishes in the tank!!! Sure hope the Snow Storm doesn't it you guys to hard



Thanks Rosie- we got about a foot, and more is expected this weekend.  Nothing unmanageable, though.  Just a little blip in the day for us.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Is the fish tank to snorkel in? Cool idea if it is. Beautiful pictures of the spa area.
> 
> Hope the blizzard a bunch of hype, anyway stay safe & warm.



Yes, there is a fish tank to snorkel in!  Very cool and safe- also guaranteed loads of pretty fish. 



MEK said:


> Gorgeous pictures.  I hope you don't get buckets of snow.  I think we are going to dodge the bullet down here completely.



We didn't- we got just enough, it was fine. I am completely good with anything now as long as we don't lose power for a week +....the losing power thing REALLY sucks!


----------



## podsnel

CRdisMom said:


> That is a ton of snow out there. I still have a patch of grass I can see in my yard in minnesnowta.



You said Minnesnowda....Yea- we have snow...but we don't have lutefisk! 



englishrose47 said:


> Hi Ellen how are you fairing with the storm ???



Good!  I was very proactive and invited friends for a comfort dinner on Sat night- Nantucket Bay Scallops in Champagne Buerre Blanc, Red Leaf salad with grilled asparagus and marinated portobellos, and lamb shank with pappardelle and fontina. My friend Evie baked a luscious chocolate torte for dessert.    Now it's back to South Beach!



15isto2 said:


> Your backyard looks amazing



Thank you!  I am always proud to show we live in NJ and our backyard is not an oil refinery- because I think that's the impression alot of the country has of NJ, and that is wrong! 



anewmac said:


> What was that hand held thingy? Like a walking tour guide?
> 
> Omg ur snow I have to say it was so pretty to look at but I can imagine the inconveniences it brings.. And here I was complaining about the rain on Friday lol! (What us Californians don't know what that wet stuff is lol)



It's like Kim Possible- very, very well done.  The snow was ok- the main thing we all worry about is schools being closed (because we all missed so much in the fall, now they would have to cut into Spring Break. ).  They had early dismissal on Friday, so just need to reschedule a 5th/6th grade social- not too bad.



Beth D said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the fish tank.  There was a lifeguard back there?  Is that for humans to snorkel in?
> 
> Glad Mexico was warm!



Yes, there's a lifeguard and people seemed to enjoy it- we did not do it because we were doing the real thing instead, and there was a charge for this.  

Mexico was great.  Such wonderful people down there, they took VERY good care of us.



15isto2 said:


>



HAHAHA! My hubby has 2 brothers in Florida we didn't want to talk to, LOL! 



kid-at-heart said:


> Welcome back Ellen!  Love seeing your snow pictures.  We only received about half of the predicted foot of snow, enough for a snow day.  My BIG errand before the snow hit was to rush to the PO and overnight my amended birth certificate and original passport to the passport office so the passport can be amended before our cruise.
> 
> Long story shorten - my original birth certificate had the wrong date on it, not year but day.  I did not discover this until twenty-two years after I was born and ordered a B.C. to register for a marriage license.  Up until that time no one had ever asked me for a birth certificate so my driver's license, SS card, everything had the correct date.  No biggie I thought .... until I tried to get a passport.  I finally was able to get one but it had the date of the incorrect birth certificate.  It took me over a year to convince the records office to correct my B.C.  I even had an affidavit from my mother telling them when I was born.  Anyway, this past Wednesday I received a corrected birth certificate, corrected at least regarding the date, other things still are incorrect on the B.C. but they are minor so I am not requesting corrections (such as:  mother born in Georgia????  she was born in Florida, mother's maiden name wrong, my grandmother's maiden name was listed as my mother's maiden name. )  I think someone had a few too many drinks when they were filling out my B.C.  My big fear was I would be out of country and not be able to get back in without major hassles since my I.D. documents did not match (i.e., passport, driver's license).
> 
> Thanks for keeping us entertained!  It looks like you have several trips coming up in the next few months.  Yea!!!
> 
> Stay warm!



OMG what a HUGE PITA!!!!    So now is it taken care of for good, I assume?  That really stinks, I am glad it is all behind you. 

Yes, several trips- can't wait most of all for the cruise- I LOVE to cruise. 



englishrose47 said:


> You got off very easy!! We were definately hit harder , but all is weel now except for freezing cold temps Brrrrrr!!!



It was warm yesterday here- only needed a sweat jacket.  But more snow is on the way- for you, too, maybe.


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> Wow!  That is a lot of kids in community hall.  You've got me curious about the Menehuene now, I'd assumed we wouldn't even look at it as it's an adult only trip but hmmnnn...
> 
> I wouldn't mind a snow day to be honest.  We just have fog.  Fog so think this morning it will be a very interesting soccer game!



Snow is great as long as we don't lose power or miss school! 

You should definitely do the Menehune Trail- it does really cool things, I enjoyed it and wish I had done it all the way through!  I also think you are like me, and as a Disney Geek would HAVE to do it! 



ACDSNY said:


> You might want to try it at least one time, it does have multiple versions.  One of ours started a waterfall in the pool and the kids swimming were so surprised.



Cool!



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you had a nice day on your own around the resort.  That sounds like fun.
> 
> The snow looks pretty, but not at all fun.  Us Californians don't really know much about that stuff.  Yeah, I was bummed out about the rain on Friday.



It IS fun, though- especially when you are a kid- makes little hills suddenly become a hot spot of sleds, inner tubes and snow boards. 



lisaviolet said:


> So beautiful!!!!



Thanks!



lisaviolet said:


> What a breathtakingly beautiful picture, Ellen!!!
> 
> Well, of course you like this one- it looks like one of yours!
> 
> Loved the update.


----------



## podsnel

I apologize for not going into more detail on my last TR post-  I just wanted to say that the "gadget" was for the Menehune Trail, which uses technology like Kim Possible, and takes you on a scavenger hunt around Aulani- really, really cool things happen, like the Hawaiian Islands popping up where you least expect them






 and whether you are with your kids or not, this is a lot of fun!  They make it so that you can return your device back to Community Hall mid way through the adventure, and with a code, come back at another time to finish up.  I meant to do this, but unfortunately never went back (due to the fact that every vacation, even THIS one, has to come to an end at SOME point, and sad to say, my friends, that we are almost there.....).

SO! Pods and the boys came back from a nice round of 9 holes on the Ko Olina course, and we ordered room service for the boys while Pods and I went over for dinner next door at the lovely (and recommended) Azul.  It was sunset time on the walk over, so I got a few pics, what a shock, I know....
















Looking back-











It is a very quick walk over to the Marriott-











And inside to the restaurant-






I started with a cocktail that involved Gran Marnier, and I am always happy about that!






The ambiance-






Let me start by saying, we are food snobs. Sorry.  But, pretty much everyone in the tri-state NY area is. We are surrounded by great food. ESPECIALLY Italian.  Everyone here knows a family that makes a pot of gravy every Sunday and has a feast fit for a king each week.  Italian-American style,  Delicious.  Everyone also has been to numerous Italian restaurants for food that may or may not be Italian-American.  And many, many have taken the wonderful plunge and gone to Italy to get the real deal- ourselves included.  Add on top of that, I LOVE to cook.  And when I cook Italian, if my recipes have not been handed down through one of my friends' families for generations, it has come from my most treasured cookbook, Marcella Hazan's Essentials of Classic Italian Cooking.  The Best book ever!  Marcella Hazan, if you have not heard of her, is the Julia Child of Italian food.  

Marcella has made the bar too high for Azul to compete. So......

We shared Trio Bruschetta

Our artisan ciabatta bread, sliced & lightly charred, one slice topped w/ fresh diced tomatoes, garlic & basil, one w/ melted mozzarella cheese & anchovies & one w/ sauteed porcini mushrooms. 

At $19, this was CRAZY overpriced- but, I will say, it was very good.






However....see those mushrooms?  They are NOT at ALL Porcini- not fresh ones, for sure, but not even a couple of reconstituted dried ones added in to flavor the rest, which are either white button or cremini mushrooms.  I mean, at LEAST they could have used shiitake.  Sorry- food snob in me rearing my ugly head.  I just don't like being mislead by a menu, and I don't like overpaying for lower quality ingredients.  Pods ordered Insalata Mista

Spring local mix salad, shaved carrots, sliced tomatoes, in our homemade balsamic vinaigrette dressing.  It was $12.






It was fine, nothing extraordinary, but that's ok.  Should have been $10, but whatever...

Next were the mains.  I had Fettuccine Gamberi, Asparagi E Pachino

Homemade fettuccine sauteed in olive oil, chili pepper, white wine, cherry tomatoes, asparagus & shrimps 

I'll take overpriced shrimp for $32, Alex-






Ok- it wasn't bad, the pasta was nice, but the sauce was soooooo bland and it tasted like it was made with boullion. Like you can't make an actual stock in this restaurant?  

Pods wanted tohave pasta, too, but nothng was grabbing him, and he asked about Linguine Al Pesto Genovese

Linguine w/ original pesto recipe, potatoes & green beans $28.






This is something Marcella Hazan includes in that book I told you about- it is sublime in the summer, when basil is fresh from the garden and pesto is so wonderful.  So Pods was familiar with the dish and looking forward to a comfort kind of food.

Pretty sure the chef at Azul (who our lovely server told us JUST came from Rome to cook for them) has never read, seen or heard of her book.  Such a shame.  Again, this was OK- it just wasn't amazing and delicious, the way it should be.  

Pods said, "Yours is so much better."

I have trained him well, LOL!  We finished up, and got our check- and that was it.  I wish we would have enjoyed it more, but it was so bland, and so misrepresented.  The latest reviews on Yelp are not too good, either, so it seems they have gone from a very well regarded establishment to one that is just kinda....there. Sigh.... I will say, though, again, that our server was lovely- really a sweet girl.  She offered to take a couple of iphone pics for us so I could post on FB-











On the way out of the hotel-











And back to another blurry Aulani pic-






And to our boys hangin in the villa-






We were soon off to bed- in the morning, we were heading to Pearl Harbor on our last full day in Hawaii....sniffsniff...


----------



## MEK

$19 for that app?    That is a bit overpriced.  All the food looks really good.  Sorry it was all just eh!  I hear ya on the fresh pesto.  Denny makes it every summer and it's so good.  Then we freeze the left over in old fashioned ice cube trays.  I love pesto and it is good comfort food.

Can't believe you trip is coming to a close.  Bummer.  But then you can post pictures of your latest adventure, which I'm sure was fabulous.


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> $19 for that app?    That is a bit overpriced.  All the food looks really good.  Sorry it was all just eh!  I hear ya on the fresh pesto.  Denny makes it every summer and it's so good.  Then we freeze the left over in old fashioned ice cube trays.  I love pesto and it is good comfort food.
> 
> Can't believe you trip is coming to a close.  Bummer.  But then you can post pictures of your latest adventure, which I'm sure was fabulous.



The $19 would have been _almost_ appropriate if they had been porcini- porcini mushrooms were in season then, so in my mind, that was totally possible- until I saw the plate. I think I mentioned it to our server, and it confused her.   But even dried porcinis are better than no porcinis, and they are very flavorful- you can get their flavor in the whole dish just by using some when you cook. Or you can charge $19 for 2 or 3 creminis, 1 cherry tomato, 1 anchovy, 1 small piece of fresh mozz and maybe 1/3 of a plum tomato.  Oh! And at least half a basil leaf and 3 slices of ciabatta. Yea.....RIGHT! 

Funny, that app is pissin me off more now than when I ate it!   Must be residual anger from finding out DCL definitely would NOT be returning to NYC next summer!   Looks like the fam and I are onboard NCL Breakaway in 2014..... but it looks like it will be a VERY fun ship for T&T, AND it's going to Bermuda, so, I can live with it!   Just really wanted to do one more DCL before Tyler turns 18 and gets shut out of Vibe or Stack.  He is so shy, and does well in the club- wandering the ship aimlessly looking for other 18 year olds...Eh, not so much.  



wiigirl said:


> Great pics!



Thank you!!


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


>



This is a GREAT photo of you and Pods.  You should have it framed.  

After reading your report I immediately went to Amazon and ordered Ms. Hazan's cookbook.  It will be here in two days.   

Sarah is the opposite of Tyler.  She could hold a conversation with a doorknob - and the doorknob would talk back.   

Kate


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Your meal looked really good, sorry to hear it was just meh.

I love Italian food, that's one reason we like Williamsburg, Va. Lot of ex- New Yorkers have restaurants there, especially Italian ones.


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> Funny, that app is pissin me off more now than when I ate it!



That cocktail you had probably eased the pain at the time.  



podsnel said:


> Must be residual anger from finding out DCL definitely would NOT be returning to NYC next summer!   Looks like the fam and I are onboard NCL Breakaway in 2014..... but it looks like it will be a VERY fun ship for T&T, AND it's going to Bermuda, so, I can live with it!   Just really wanted to do one more DCL before Tyler turns 18 and gets shut out of Vibe or Stack.  He is so shy, and does well in the club- wandering the ship aimlessly looking for other 18 year olds...Eh, not so much.




I wondered what was going to happen with DCL and NYC.  Too bad that didn't work out.  

Can't believe Tyler is already pushing 18.  NCL sounds like a great alternative.


----------



## franandaj

What an awesome update, I loved the sunset pictures.  Sorry that it is going to end soon.      That's too bad that the restaurant didn't live up to what it should have.  We are very spoiled here in the greater LA area.  There's lots of crappy food, but there is also lots of really good food too.

I hope you are planning on visiting Napa Rose when you come to DL.  There's lots of other great places nearby too, but not enough time to eat at all of them!


----------



## englishrose47

Sorry you didn't enjoy the meal that much!!! Here in The Falls, we jhave a couple of awesome Italian restaurants and I am sooo leery of ordering Italian anywhere else !!!


----------



## JKSWonder

I also love to cook and I am definitely a food snob where Italian is concerned.  Once you've stuffed yourself in Little Italy, you know the difference between Italian you can get in New York and Italian everywhere else.

I'll have to look up that cookbook..


----------



## anewmac

Well the food at least looked good.. The drink looked better tho lol. I'm not impressed with the 2014 Disney itineraries either. Nor the price lol


----------



## podsnel

kid-at-heart said:


> This is a GREAT photo of you and Pods.  You should have it framed.
> 
> Awww...that's very sweet of you!  I do like it of Pods, not so crazy about myself (I think I look kind of tired, and I remember I was tired, so maybe that's part of it) but Thanks!
> 
> After reading your report I immediately went to Amazon and ordered Ms. Hazan's cookbook.  It will be here in two days.
> 
> Yummm....no pics, just recipes.  Here are some of my favorites- Pasta sauces- Tomato sauce w/ onion and butter, Amatriciana,Tomato Sauce with Porcini mushrooms, Pasta and pesto with potatoes and green beans (not to mention her pesto recipe itself), Meatballs and tomatoes, Braised pork chops with sage & tomatoes, Modena style, Ossobuco, Grilled fish romagna style, Grilled swordfish sicilian salmoriglio style, fricasseed chicken with rosemary and lemon juice, veal scalloppine in parchment with asparagus and fontina....oh, there are just so many.  I can't think of one thing in that book I have made that wasn't wonderful- I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Sarah is the opposite of Tyler.  She could hold a conversation with a doorknob - and the doorknob would talk back.
> 
> Kate



What a wonderful attribute! 



Wicket's Mom said:


> Your meal looked really good, sorry to hear it was just meh.
> 
> I love Italian food, that's one reason we like Williamsburg, Va. Lot of ex- New Yorkers have restaurants there, especially Italian ones.



Yum!  I will keep that in mind- that is on my list of future long weekend trips....



MEK said:


> That cocktail you had probably eased the pain at the time.
> 
> Hah! You are right! It did!
> 
> I wondered what was going to happen with DCL and NYC.  Too bad that didn't work out.
> 
> That's ok- I'll probably go on again with just Timmy or Pods or maybe some nice DISers would want to cruise with me again!   I just booked the Norwegian Breakaway for 8/3/14 to Bermuda- the kids like the looks of the ship (or they like the computer generated images of her, because that's all there is yet.  She hasn't been "born" yet- her first sailing is in April, I think, and from NYC in May.  Fingers crossed people love her!!
> 
> Can't believe Tyler is already pushing 18.  NCL sounds like a great alternative.



UGH.  It is the WORST and I HATE it.



franandaj said:


> What an awesome update, I loved the sunset pictures.  Sorry that it is going to end soon.      That's too bad that the restaurant didn't live up to what it should have.  We are very spoiled here in the greater LA area.  There's lots of crappy food, but there is also lots of really good food too.
> 
> Yea- I think California has some amazing food- I can't wait to chow down in San Francisco and Anaheim!!
> 
> I hope you are planning on visiting Napa Rose when you come to DL.  There's lots of other great places nearby too, but not enough time to eat at all of them!



Well...DUH!   Of COURSE Pods & I are going there!  Kids will be having something else that night.  I would like to sit at the counter (chef's table?  What do they call it?)when we go- really, I am so, so excited I was able to book GCV.  I am getting psyched for all of it!  So different from WDW- I like that I can pick my restaurants 2 months ahead instead of 6 (which I find insane!).



englishrose47 said:


> Sorry you didn't enjoy the meal that much!!! Here in The Falls, we jhave a couple of awesome Italian restaurants and I am sooo leery of ordering Italian anywhere else !!!



Yea, that's what happens- when you can get good Italian near home, it is very hard to eat Italian that is so-so elsewhere.  We are spoiled!!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> I also love to cook and I am definitely a food snob where Italian is concerned.  Once you've stuffed yourself in Little Italy, you know the difference between Italian you can get in New York and Italian everywhere else.
> 
> Sad but true!
> 
> I'll have to look up that cookbook..



I hope you love it- I just named a ton of recipes I love from it for Wicket's Mom in the above reply, if you are interested....



anewmac said:


> Well the food at least looked good.. The drink looked better tho lol. I'm not impressed with the 2014 Disney itineraries either. Nor the price lol



I will agree there- it DID take a pretty picture!

I am impressed with the Disney itineraries- I just can't afford to fly 4 of us to Italy!  I did just book this NCL cruise- looks like it will be fun!


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> Snow is great as long as we don't lose power or miss school!
> 
> You should definitely do the Menehune Trail- it does really cool things, I enjoyed it and wish I had done it all the way through!  I also think you are like me, and as a Disney Geek would HAVE to do it!





You may have a point there.

Sorry dinner was so meh, especially for the price.  It will not be on my list of places to go for sure.  I am definitely checking out that cookbook, I could use some expansion in that area.  I love good Italian and there really isn't that much in Seattle.  And, while I cook quite a bit, I don't make as much Italian as I should beyond the basics (aka Giada) so expanding my horizons would be a good thing. Mario Batali annoys me, partially from an ingredient standpoint but he is generally more labor intensive than I want for how good whatever it is sounds as I read the recipe.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Ellen those recipes sound delicious! I make my own pasta. I love to eat in Williamsburg there are such good restaurants there!


----------



## englishrose47

Wicket's Mom said:


> Ellen those recipes sound delicious! I make my own pasta. I love to eat in Williamsburg there are such good restaurants there!



I am looking at a Free Trip next year to Colonial Williamsburg, maybe you will be able to help me with places to eat!!!


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> You may have a point there.
> 
> Sorry dinner was so meh, especially for the price.  It will not be on my list of places to go for sure.  I am definitely checking out that cookbook, I could use some expansion in that area.  I love good Italian and there really isn't that much in Seattle.  And, while I cook quite a bit, I don't make as much Italian as I should beyond the basics (aka Giada) so expanding my horizons would be a good thing. Mario Batali annoys me, partially from an ingredient standpoint but he is generally more labor intensive than I want for how good whatever it is sounds as I read the recipe.



It is about $20 on Amazon- I just looked, it has 5 stars (of course).  One of the first reviewers mentioned the pork roast cooked in milk- I forgot about that one! TDF!!!!!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Ellen those recipes sound delicious! I make my own pasta. I love to eat in Williamsburg there are such good restaurants there!





englishrose47 said:


> I am looking at a Free Trip next year to Colonial Williamsburg, maybe you will be able to help me with places to eat!!!



Yes Mother of Wicket- please tell us your favorites!!


----------



## podsnel

I thought I would post the Daily Iwas that I have (not sure where Monday's is) so they could all be together in one spot.  After the first I willnot be posting the last page, because it was the same always.

Weekly overview-































Weds-





















Thurs-
















Fri-
















Sat-
















Sun-


----------



## podsnel

On Sunday, we were scheduled to be at Pearl Harbor for our boat to the Arizona at 10:30 am.  I had reserved this ahead of time (thank you, Saintstickets!) on the National Park Service website, thus saving all the lines and waiting of doing it in person.  Here is some info, you can book 3 months in advance- http://www.recreation.gov/tourParkDetail.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=72369 .  Anyway, after I had showered, I ran down to Olelo to grab breakfast, the usual for me, that luscious, OMG-I-would-kill-for-one-right-now  almond croissant, fruit and breakkie sandwiches for everyone else.  No pics because I already posted them earlier on.  So we programmed the GPS, and headed out.

Uh-Oh.  Seems that was not such a great idea.  When we put in Pearl Harbor, it took us....to the other side of the bay, as the shore that was east of Pearl Harbor.  Why??? Who freakin knows. 






So we backtracked, and the GPS got us closer...THIS time, we created a near lockdown/ breach of security/ national incident at the Joint Base Pearl Harbor/Hickam kiosk, where a VERY unamused officer of our military defenses strictly and severly demanded I put the camera DOWN and state our purpose of business IMMEDIATELY.   Umm...we're sorry- just trying to be good Americans and visit Pearl Harbor, Sir.  But our GPS has a mind of it's own, apparently WE are complete IDIOTS, and we have ended up here in error (which I can PROMISE we did NOT intend to do!). He told us this was a naval base and we had no business being here unless we were military personnel.  Are you military personnel, Ma'am?  Well, not me, Sir, but my sons play some COD on the weekends, so they might qualify- umm, I mean, no, Sir. He explained where we were supposed to go, so we turned around and with HUMAN directions this time, we actually found Pearl Harbor, Historic tourist sacred place version.  PHEW!!!  (As a side note, we did feel VERY,VERY secure in knowing that there was NO ONE going to breach our military security at Pearl Harbor any time EVER with said officer in charge!).  We were supposed to have arrived I think an hour or so prior, but we ended up checking in right before 10:30- however, there was NO line, and the woman checking us in said no problem, you still have some time before the movie to visit the museums.  We purchased the headsets, and proceeded with the self-guided tour, which was fascinating.
















Click to play-




I think we made it through about a museum and a half before it was time to go across...






We watched a brief movie about Pearl Harbor before boarding the boat.






Click to play-





Our sons (in case you have not picked up on it) are very active boys who are NOT into museums, historical tours, etc (Tyler _barely_ survived a brief stop a couple of years ago at Mount Rushmore on the way to HHI.  Oh...the memories of THAT one....).  So, before we got here (inbetween military inquisitions and de-briefings) I explained to them that this was a sacred place- that too many men and women had lost their lives here long ago and were buried here, most of them just a couple of years older than Tyler, and that this was to be taken seriously.  I am proud to say, both boys really got that, and they were extremely and appropriately respectful and reverant throughout our whole visit.

Here are our photos from the Arizona Memorial-





















The oil never stops-











Too many names-











We had been told on more than one occasion since arriving on Oahu (this was one of the things my favorite fireman and I talked about when I was supposed to be surfing) that very often the survivors of Pearl Harbor request to have their ashes interred with their crew when they pass on-











Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

What was below us-






And what was above us-






There was no set time to leave, you just got on line for the next boat when you were ready.






Click to play-




Back on land, we continued our self guided audio tour-











After I took that photo, a lovely Japanese woman approached me and communicated she would take a family photo of us- and I somehow communicated I would take one of her's in return (they were a group of 12 at least).






I really liked that moment.  A lot.

A naupaka flower- the flower that appears to be half a flower.






Many Hawaiian legends exist to explain this half flower, but they are always around a central theme- lovers that are separated forever, one banished to the mountains, the other to the beach.  These were what my earrings that I can't find (packed too carefully) looked like, made out of Ni ihau shells.  I love the thought that the two lovers, or two flowers, are whole when they come together.


























Back soon with more-


----------



## jedijill

Pearl Harbor is a very sacred place.  My next door neighbor growing up was like a surrogate grandmother to me.  Her brother went down on the Arizona and his name is on the wall.  It was very moving to not only see the entire list of names but to have somewhat of a personal connection to one name in particular.  

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> Pearl Harbor is a very sacred place.  My next door neighbor growing up was like a surrogate grandmother to me.  Her brother went down on the Arizona and his name is on the wall.  It was very moving to not only see the entire list of names but to have somewhat of a personal connection to one name in particular.
> 
> Jill in CO



That must have made your visit even more meaningful than most, and that is really saying a lot. 

By the way- VERY sad jenseib met you in the hallway at AKV and I didn't!! Next time I hope I'm the one who runs into you in the hallway!


----------



## jedijill

podsnel said:


> That must have made your visit even more meaningful than most, and that is really saying a lot.
> 
> By the way- VERY sad jenseib met you in the hallway at AKV and I didn't!! Next time I hope I'm the one who runs into you in the hallway!



I know!  I'm sad I missed you too!  I recognized Jen's hair!  I was hoping she didnt' think I was a stalker. 

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

We continued touring and learning, but took a short break for a snack-






Wow, are they good chips!  
















Then we went back into the second museum to finish up our audio tour in there-
















After we finished up, I perused the gift shop like a speed demon and purchased a few Christmas ornaments as momentos.  Then it was time to hit the road....






I did have plans to stop along the way and have some lunch at a place called Taniokas that seemed to be a local favorite, but, unfortunately, all the GPS issues of the morning were everlasting, and we decided to just head back.  We did make a stop, though, at the Kmart- I wanted to visit there to buy some Mac nut Hershey kisses- lots and lots of them, to give as gifts with other things when I got home. FWIW, I ended up ordering even MORE of them after I got home along with some other trinkets that I was jonesin for a few months after leaving Hawaii.  Very easy to order stuff online from the ABC store, keep it in mind if you run out of room in your luggage or you have to shop with a bunch of _EXTREME_ non shoppers and the pressure to buy it in 60 seconds or less is just too much!   Anyway, at the Kmart, I also bought a hula dancer doll (battery run- plays hula tunes while she dances ) that is thoroughly obnoxious for my cousin's daughter- my littlest cousin, who is 1 1/2, absolutely LOVES her (even if her mom & dad do not), so it was REALLY worth the kmart stop! 

Back to Ko Olina-






Where we changed into our bathing suits and headed down to the pool to enjoy our last sunset.....next


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> I know!  I'm sad I missed you too!  I recognized Jen's hair!  I was hoping she didnt' think I was a stalker.
> 
> Jill in CO



 That's funny- she told me that.  I think we overlap in May- I will be at OKW May2-3, then AKV CL May 3-6.  We will be spending a LOT of time in Epcot, so maybe you'll recognize MY hair this time- although it's not nearly as colorful as Jen's!


----------



## eandesmom

Love the Pearl update.  It is such a moving experience and I'm glad your boys "got" it.

Oh boy, between you and Bill with the GPS I swear, we may not go anywhere we can't want to once we make it to Aualni.

I'm sure that won't be the case but UGH you both had major issues and I am the worst navigator on the planet.  I foresee tense moments ahead.


----------



## jedijill

podsnel said:


> That's funny- she told me that.  I think we overlap in May- I will be at OKW May2-3, then AKV CL May 3-6.  We will be spending a LOT of time in Epcot, so maybe you'll recognize MY hair this time- although it's not nearly as colorful as Jen's!



I'll be there May 4-12.  I would love to run into you!  Spiced rum Dole Whip anyone?

Jill in CO


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Pearl Harbor is one place I would really like to visit. It's so awesome seeing by way of your photos.

Our favorite restaurant in Williamsburg is The Sal's restaurant in the Williamsburg shopping center near the college. Really great Italian food, but it has to be that Sal's as there are two Sal's, both entirely independent. We haven't been in awhile so I hope their still good.


----------



## MEK

I would love to see Pearl Harbor and its great that you can book it on line.  It looks like such an amazing, yet somber place.  

Totally worth the K-mart stop to get a dancing hula doll.  

Great update.  Sorry to see your trip coming to a close.


----------



## saintstickets

Sorry I've not posted in a while.  You might have seen it on the news but we had a bit of wind and rain here in Hattiesburg/Petal, MS on Sunday afternoon and I just got internet connection back.  Over 2,000 homes damaged or destroyed and NO fatalities.  God is good!!  Enough about that, back to a great TR....



podsnel said:


> On Sunday, we were scheduled to be at Pearl Harbor for our boat to the Arizona at 10:30 am.  I had reserved this ahead of time (thank you, Saintstickets!) on the National Park Service website, thus saving all the lines and waiting of doing it in person.  Here is some info, you can book 3 months in advance



You're welcome kind lady.  It sure helps because the lines are long and you might have to wait hours if you just walk up and try to get on the boat tour.  Pearl Harbor was amazing.  Walking the grounds, listening to the audio tour and then actually going to the memorial....well... you get mad, sad and proud all at the same time.  It is definately a must-see sight if you're on Oahu.

Loving your TR and all the pictures.  I don't want to see it come to an end.


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> Love the Pearl update.  It is such a moving experience and I'm glad your boys "got" it.
> 
> ME TOO!!!!
> 
> Oh boy, between you and Bill with the GPS I swear, we may not go anywhere we can't want to once we make it to Aualni.
> 
> I'm sure that won't be the case but UGH you both had major issues and I am the worst navigator on the planet.  I foresee tense moments ahead.



I feel so bad scaring you- my best advice would be to print directions and show them to the valet before you get in the car to make SURE they are correct- Aulani has printed directions to many places, too, at the valet stand.  We should have done that more often- don't worry, it will be worth the trip, you will be fine!



jedijill said:


> I'll be there May 4-12.  I would love to run into you!  Spiced rum Dole Whip anyone?
> 
> Jill in CO



DEFINITELY!!!! Haha- we were just all talking about that yesterday!  I can pretty much promise you we will all be there in full force (at Epcot) on Cinco de Mayo- I will be with most of these women-






From left to right, Kara, Laura, Evie(not coming this year), A butterfly (no idea what her story is), me, Joan (who will be with us sporatically- she will be there to watch her kids in our HS band, with her DH), and Lonnie.  So if you see us, PLEASE say hi!! 





Wicket's Mom said:


> Pearl Harbor is one place I would really like to visit. It's so awesome seeing by way of your photos.
> 
> It was fascinating for all of us- and that is really saying something.  I would love to go back with Pods to check out the Missouri- the tour they give on that one sounds excellent.
> 
> Our favorite restaurant in Williamsburg is The Sal's restaurant in the Williamsburg shopping center near the college. Really great Italian food, but it has to be that Sal's as there are two Sal's, both entirely independent. We haven't been in awhile so I hope their still good.



Good to know! Thank you!



MEK said:


> I would love to see Pearl Harbor and its great that you can book it on line.  It looks like such an amazing, yet somber place.
> 
> Yes, that's exactly right.
> 
> Totally worth the K-mart stop to get a dancing hula doll.
> 
> Thank you!! I don't know why Cecily's Mommy doesn't see it the same way?
> 
> Great update.  Sorry to see your trip coming to a close.



Don't worry- I am like you- there's always more to come.....



saintstickets said:


> Sorry I've not posted in a while.  You might have seen it on the news but we had a bit of wind and rain here in Hattiesburg/Petal, MS on Sunday afternoon and I just got internet connection back.  Over 2,000 homes damaged or destroyed and NO fatalities.  God is good!!  Enough about that, back to a great TR....
> 
> Oh Bill!  I didn't even realize that was YOU!!!!   Yes, God is good- so lucky on the fatalities with those other numbers.  So was your home ok except for the internet?
> 
> You're welcome kind lady.  It sure helps because the lines are long and you might have to wait hours if you just walk up and try to get on the boat tour.  Pearl Harbor was amazing.  Walking the grounds, listening to the audio tour and then actually going to the memorial....well... you get mad, sad and proud all at the same time.  It is definately a must-see sight if you're on Oahu.
> 
> Loving your TR and all the pictures.  I don't want to see it come to an end.



Me neither- I don't want to see it end- it's like leaving HAwaii for the second time...  But by the end, I really missed Sean, so I was glad to be going (not really, but maybe a little! ).  This summer we will be gone even longer for Californina- makes me nervous about how that is going to be by the end....

So glad you are back- I have missed you!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hey Ellen!  Love the update!  You and Pods took a great pic.  So sad your trip is almost over.  Thanks for sharing your snow pics - makes me happy to be here for the Winter.  Are you sharing your vacay pics?  

I had to laugh at your wrong turn to Pearl Harbor.  Our GPS wasn't really helpful there, either.  We have a saying from the Karate Kid movie, because we were stationed there in Okinawa the time it came out:  "You're on Kadena Air Base!" (spoken in your best good old boy Southern drawl)  I told Jim you had a "you're on Kadena Air Base" moment at Pearl! 

The USS Arizona is def. a must do.  So moving.  I'm glad your boys "got it" but I knew they would cuz you're that kind of mom.


----------



## podsnel

5 weeks from today I will be going to WDW with Timmy!   We are staying at VWL for 2 nights before a 4 night Dream cruise- VERY excited!!!!  I have become a cruise-a-holic, I REALLY can't get enough, and if $$$$ and time would allow, I think I would be cruising all the time. I say this EVEN in light of all the poor Carnival Triumph passengers who FINALLY have gotten off of their ship. I did just book our vacation for next summer (as in 2014)...we will be going on the NCL Breakaway for seven nights to Bermuda- she is a new ship, not even making her debut until the end of April 2013 when she sails out of Germany.  I really, REALLY wanted to do DCL out of NYC, but they are going back to Europe, and the airfare (and extreme heat!) to Italy in August is too rich for us- to Venice it is like $1500 per person.   Anyway.....we will be having an easy time of it driving less than an hour and parking our car instead- and I am REALLY looking forward to THAT, too!  Plus, that means we will not be using Miles to fly to a far away destination (like this year to Cali), so we can save them up for....some undecided location that would be too much otherwise (probably for Europe, and then DCL will be sailing out of NYC- crap! ).  Anywho....I am also looking forward to our 1st VWL stay- followed by VGC in August....which will mean I have stayed at them ALL!!! Every DVC...until they open up the ones they are building at GF. WOOHOO!!!!! 

Ok- so back to Aulani....  Once we had parked our car, we all put our suits back on and headed down to the pool. I know we ate something, but I have NO recollection of what, so I am going to guess it was a hot dog/red hot/ chicken finger kind of meal. The boys went off to slide, then hang in Painted Sky, while Pods and I hit the infinity edge hot tub.
















We really liked that hot tub!





















It was soon time for our last sunset, so...here are too many pics of it! 











We had walked over to the Marriott side to watch the sunset.
















Just to prove I was there and badly in need of a shower or at LEAST a brush, LOL-











Everyone was gone, chairs were stacked, it was time to go back...


























This was so pretty lit up at night- but then, all of Aulani was...











Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

So we were walking back to the villa, and I was very aware of the ticking of the vacay clock, so I was into hyper drive with taking photos (funny how that happens at the end of the vacation! Every time!!!).
















I decided to get a headstart on packing up so I could enjoy the evening without that hanging over my head.  I also made some mac & cheese (which I brought from home) for T&T because they were STARVING!!!!!!






Some pics from around the villa-











Hidden Mickeys in the upholstery-






I love this one-
















In the shower, i think-





















Everyone's favorite lamp-






More Mickeys on the bed-











The Imagineers did such an incredible job with Aulani.  It HAS to be the most beautiful of all the DVC resorts.  I am in LOVE with AKV, which is so similar in many ways, but at Aulani, they kept decorating and hanging art when they got to the individual villas- it is much more limited (the villa artwork- CERTAINLY not the resort's art!!) at AKV. 

One more pic off the balcony-






Ok, maybe one more-






And a vid.  Click to play-




I just love the sounds from our balcony. 

Ok- time for a much needed shower, before...dinner at Makahiki and some stargazing for Timmy and I...


----------



## chasshan

Hi Ellen,

I've just read your entire TR  this morning, by using your links.
I've really enjoyed it! Thanks for all the great travel/tour/activity tips.

I noticed that any swimming your family does on-site is in the pools.
I'm guessing this question has been addressed at some point in time, but was wondering, did you ever swim at the beach right there at Aulani?
It looks calm in most pictures so I'm assuming it's not the place to boogie board, body surf or surf. But curious if it is a nice, safe, beach to swim at, particularly for little ones like my 5 and 6 year olds.  

I think if we made this trip we would want to max out what we could do at the resort and only do 1 or 2 activities off-site.  The teens could go off everyday, but the less "traveling" the better for the little ones. (one is on autism spectrum; the other delayed-with special needs etc.) 
Thanks,
Shanna


----------



## rndmr2

Great updates! I went to see Pearl Harbor back in the late 90's (1998?) and I remember it well, so moving to be there. My DH is interested in going there so I might get him to agree to the long flight to Hawaii someday!

Beautiful Sunset Pics!


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> It was soon time for our last sunset, so...here are too many pics of it!



I love all the pictures in this update, but there two in particular.  It must have been REALLY hard to say goodbye to that sunset.  Just spectacular!

So VWL will be the last DVC resort on your list.  Nice.  I hope you love it.  The rooms are definitely rustic.  If you have never taken the lodge tour and have time to do so before you leave for the cruise, do so.  You will really enjoy it.

BTW - 7 weeks and I am going back to HHI!  So excited!  I love it there and I will say 'hi' to Dottie for you!


----------



## anewmac

There r only a few things I remember about hawaii (this is what happens when u go as an 18yr old with a fake I'd lol) and true Pearl Harbor was one of them. I really want to take the boys there and I think it would mean even more to me now ya know. Btw u should have told the MPs u know me lmao and I'm married to a marine who's not so lean and not so mean but still a fighting machine lol.cant wait to see ur last dinner and night. 

I'm counting down till May then after August yeah!


----------



## rentayenta

Great update. 


The beach looks gorgeous.


----------



## franandaj

Everything sounds wonderful.  I will make sure to get some good directions and a map from AAA before we go.  We had a heck of a time on our last WDW trip trying to get to the outlets near WDW.  Our stupid GPS kept trying to route us to the one near Universal.  I got really cranky about the whole thing, so it was good we had one of those flyers from the tourist parts of the hotels.  GPS can be so @#$%&* annoying!

I have never stayed on Oauhu so never been to the Arizona Memorial.  Fran's Mother's First Husband died there, so it will be quite an ordeal to go there.  I think from the way that she talks about her mother, she cares for the husband she never met more than her father so this could be awkward, but I"m sure it will be poignant.

I sorry to see this trip coming to a close, but you may change your mind about best DVC when you check into the VGC.  I haven't been to Aulani, but it's definitely my favorite!  The wood work is incredible and everything is laid out so perfectly, and two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom!  Perfection!


----------



## Beth D

Can I just title the remainder of my posts computer gone wonky?

They blocked pics from our internet at work,  so only reading at home now...

Sorry about your so-so dinner.  If you ever come to Northern OH, my full blooded sicilian dad will make you a pot of his red sauce!  Either that, or i'll tell you about a little local place with two sicilian brothers and the best bruscetta you ever had!

Your Pearl Harbor pics gave me goosebumps and brought tears to my eyes!  My grandpa was later stationed there, but not for the raid.  one day I'll make it there!

Happy but sad to see your TR getting to an end.  I can tell you're getting the blues!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Beth D said:
			
		

> Can I just title the remainder of my posts computer gone wonky?
> 
> They blocked pics from our internet at work,  so only reading at home now...
> 
> Sorry about your so-so dinner.  If you ever come to Northern OH, my full blooded sicilian dad will make you a pot of his red sauce!  Either that, or i'll tell you about a little local place with two sicilian brothers and the best bruscetta you ever had!
> 
> Your Pearl Harbor pics gave me goosebumps and brought tears to my eyes!  My grandpa was later stationed there, but not for the raid.  one day I'll make it there!
> 
> Happy but sad to see your TR getting to an end.  I can tell you're getting the blues!



I don't know about Ellen, but I would the name of that restaurant!


----------



## jenseib

Pearl Harbor is so fascinating.
My parents visited it a few years ago (while staying the Marriott next to Aulani being built.)
Your sunset pictures are just gorgeous. I would love to see something like that today!



podsnel said:


> That must have made your visit even more meaningful than most, and that is really saying a lot.
> 
> By the way- VERY sad jenseib met you in the hallway at AKV and I didn't!! Next time I hope I'm the one who runs into you in the hallway!





jedijill said:


> I know!  I'm sad I missed you too!  I recognized Jen's hair!  I was hoping she didnt' think I was a stalker.
> 
> Jill in CO





podsnel said:


> That's funny- she told me that.  I think we overlap in May- I will be at OKW May2-3, then AKV CL May 3-6.  We will be spending a LOT of time in Epcot, so maybe you'll recognize MY hair this time- although it's not nearly as colorful as Jen's!



I guess i should've dragged her along with us. 


I can help you both if you want colorful hair. I am a licensed cosmetologist!


----------



## eandesmom

I know you've posted this before but what villa number were you in?  I keep going back and forth on my room request.  We have an OV studio and I really want a great sunset view and can't figure out the best spot to get lots of sunset but less of the non aulani resorts due to the angled balconies.

Gorgeous shots (and now I want mac and cheese)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Ok, somehow I lost track of your TR when you left for Mexico and missed a lot of updates! 

Amazing how both you and Bill had such GPS issues on the island!  I'm starting to wonder if I need to leave mine at home altogether!

Pearl Harbor looked like it was totally worth the effort to get there, though.

Your pictures of Aulani are beautiful!  The sunset looked pretty amazing. 

It's especially exciting to me now since...our wait list for Aulani came through!   So we will get to experience it after all.  I can't announce it on my own TR yet because my wife will see it.  She doesn't know yet, but I'm going to surprise her with it next month for her birthday.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> I sorry to see this trip coming to a close, but you may change your mind about best DVC when you check into the VGC. I haven't been to Aulani, but it's definitely my favorite! The wood work is incredible and everything is laid out so perfectly, and two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom! Perfection!


 
I hate to say it, but Aulani is becoming my favorite even though I love VGC.  AKV comes in third.

The sunsets are amazing!


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hey Ellen!  Love the update!  You and Pods took a great pic.  So sad your trip is almost over.  Thanks for sharing your snow pics - makes me happy to be here for the Winter.  Are you sharing your vacay pics?
> 
> Hi Tammie! Yes, I will eventually share them- I just kind of need closure with finishing Hawaii and DISmoms before I take on anything else.  I am headed to WDW with Timmy 4 weeks from Friday, and then DISmoms not long after that....so, hang in there, eventually I'll talk about Mexico. It was very nice though!
> 
> I had to laugh at your wrong turn to Pearl Harbor.  Our GPS wasn't really helpful there, either.  We have a saying from the Karate Kid movie, because we were stationed there in Okinawa the time it came out:  "You're on Kadena Air Base!" (spoken in your best good old boy Southern drawl)  I told Jim you had a "you're on Kadena Air Base" moment at Pearl!
> 
> Yes! We did!
> 
> The USS Arizona is def. a must do.  So moving.  I'm glad your boys "got it" but I knew they would cuz you're that kind of mom.



Awww... thanks so much...



chasshan said:


> Hi Ellen,
> 
> I've just read your entire TR  this morning, by using your links.
> I've really enjoyed it! Thanks for all the great travel/tour/activity tips.
> 
> I noticed that any swimming your family does on-site is in the pools.
> I'm guessing this question has been addressed at some point in time, but was wondering, did you ever swim at the beach right there at Aulani?
> It looks calm in most pictures so I'm assuming it's not the place to boogie board, body surf or surf. But curious if it is a nice, safe, beach to swim at, particularly for little ones like my 5 and 6 year olds.
> 
> Hi there avid reader! We DID swim in the ocean- it is VERY safe and calm.  I have a slew of pics from our last day, because we went paddle boarding in the last minutes at Aulani.   You are correct in assuming there are no waves for boogie boarding etc- and I think it is PERFECT for little ones to swim- no worries there.
> 
> I think if we made this trip we would want to max out what we could do at the resort and only do 1 or 2 activities off-site.  The teens could go off everyday, but the less "traveling" the better for the little ones. (one is on autism spectrum; the other delayed-with special needs etc.)
> Thanks,
> Shanna



I think Aulani will be AMAZING for your little ones- I was envious of families with younger kids who could partake in Aunty's beach house- ALWAYS fun stuff going on in there.  I bet both of your younger ones would not ever want to leave....



rndmr2 said:


> Great updates! I went to see Pearl Harbor back in the late 90's (1998?) and I remember it well, so moving to be there. My DH is interested in going there so I might get him to agree to the long flight to Hawaii someday!
> 
> Beautiful Sunset Pics!



EXCELLENT!!!! I'm glad you have found something to get him on the plane! 



MEK said:


> I love all the pictures in this update, but there two in particular.  It must have been REALLY hard to say goodbye to that sunset.  Just spectacular!
> 
> So VWL will be the last DVC resort on your list.  Nice.  I hope you love it.  The rooms are definitely rustic.  If you have never taken the lodge tour and have time to do so before you leave for the cruise, do so.  You will really enjoy it.
> 
> Yes, it's the last at WDW- honestly, our house looks at acres of woods, so that is why- we look at woods all the time, want something a little different on vacation.  I do hope to do the Lodge tour, I had read about that and forgot, so thank you for reminding me.   I am still not sure what we will do for the parks- although I think alot will depend on how long that Yankee game is.  I keep wishing they would release that new FP system, because then at least we could reserve a bunch of rides in case the parks are crazy crowded.
> 
> BTW - 7 weeks and I am going back to HHI!  So excited!  I love it there and I will say 'hi' to Dottie for you!



I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO envious!!! I want to go back- I have 3 visits under my belt, but I would love some more.  I think it would make for an incredible couples getaway- golf and all those restaurants, not to mention how incredibly beautiful it is.  I would love an early Oct trip there.  I just wish there were cheaper flights to Savannah from NJ- the prices are CRAZEEEEEE!!!!!  You are going with Denny this time, right?  I hope he loves it- Yes, please say hi to Dottie- I haven't spoken to her in a long while- please tell her I miss her!



anewmac said:


> There r only a few things I remember about hawaii (this is what happens when u go as an 18yr old with a fake I'd lol) and true Pearl Harbor was one of them. I really want to take the boys there and I think it would mean even more to me now ya know.* Btw u should have told the MPs u know me *lmao and I'm married to a marine who's not so lean and not so mean but still a fighting machine lol.cant wait to see ur last dinner and night.
> 
> Yea- would have thrown us in the clink for SURE then!
> 
> I'm counting down till May then after August yeah!



Me too! VERY, very excited to hang with you!



rentayenta said:


> Great update.
> 
> 
> The beach looks gorgeous.



Thanks!  Really wish I was there right now!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Everything sounds wonderful.  I will make sure to get some good directions and a map from AAA before we go.  We had a heck of a time on our last WDW trip trying to get to the outlets near WDW.  Our stupid GPS kept trying to route us to the one near Universal.  I got really cranky about the whole thing, so it was good we had one of those flyers from the tourist parts of the hotels.  GPS can be so @#$%&* annoying!
> 
> Very smart to get the AAA map- don't forget to stop at the Valet, they are helpful, too and have directions already printed to many places.
> 
> I have never stayed on Oauhu so never been to the Arizona Memorial.  Fran's Mother's First Husband died there, so it will be quite an ordeal to go there.  I think from the way that she talks about her mother, she cares for the husband she never met more than her father so this could be awkward, but I"m sure it will be poignant.
> 
> It will be very moving for you both, I am sure- especially when you find his name.
> 
> I sorry to see this trip coming to a close, but you may change your mind about best DVC when you check into the VGC.  I haven't been to Aulani, but it's definitely my favorite!  The wood work is incredible and everything is laid out so perfectly, and two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom!  Perfection!



We will see! I am just so glad I was able to get it for 5 nights- funny, how they are all the same architect.  He designed some beautiful hotels. LOVE 2 bathrooms in a 1bdrm- very helpful.  I find it odd they didn't do it at Aulani when they have at Kidani, BLT & GCV...I guess they needed to cut back somewhere.



Beth D said:


> Can I just title the remainder of my posts computer gone wonky?
> 
> You have my deepest sympathies.
> 
> They blocked pics from our internet at work,  so only reading at home now...
> 
> Sorry about your so-so dinner.  If you ever come to Northern OH, my full blooded sicilian dad will make you a pot of his red sauce!  Either that, or i'll tell you about a little local place with two sicilian brothers and the best bruscetta you ever had!
> 
> Sounds AMAZING!!! I AM IN!
> 
> Your Pearl Harbor pics gave me goosebumps and brought tears to my eyes!  My grandpa was later stationed there, but not for the raid.  one day I'll make it there!
> 
> Happy but sad to see your TR getting to an end.  I can tell you're getting the blues!



Yea- I don't like the end ever. 



Wicket's Mom said:


> I don't know about Ellen, but I would the name of that restaurant!



Yea- we have family in Ohio! What is it?



jenseib said:


> Pearl Harbor is so fascinating.
> My parents visited it a few years ago (while staying the Marriott next to Aulani being built.)
> Your sunset pictures are just gorgeous. I would love to see something like that today!
> 
> Me too- it has been super windy and cold the past couple of days- better today, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i should've dragged her along with us.
> 
> 
> Yes you should have! It was Jedi freakin Jill!
> 
> I can help you both if you want colorful hair. I am a licensed cosmetologist!



I didn't know that!  You do a wonderful job! 



eandesmom said:


> I know you've posted this before but what villa number were you in?  I keep going back and forth on my room request.  We have an OV studio and I really want a great sunset view and can't figure out the best spot to get lots of sunset but less of the non aulani resorts due to the angled balconies.
> 
> Gorgeous shots (and now I want mac and cheese)



We were in 1058- it was in one of the buildings closest to the lobby that are slanted, before the wing goes out further.  BIG balcony because of that, too.  No non Aulani resorts. 

HAHA on the mac and cheese.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, somehow I lost track of your TR when you left for Mexico and missed a lot of updates!
> 
> Well that's just fine!
> 
> Amazing how both you and Bill had such GPS issues on the island!  I'm starting to wonder if I need to leave mine at home altogether!
> 
> Oh no- I would bring it, but smack it around once in a while for misbehaving (which it will).  I think the GPS is pissed it has to work on vacation in Hawaii, so it's GIVIN IT to ya!   Seriously, just back it up with directions from the valet and a map- maybe mapquest some places before you go.  And if there's a tie breaker, do NOT believe a WORD that GPS says!
> 
> Pearl Harbor looked like it was totally worth the effort to get there, though.
> 
> Most definitely.
> 
> Your pictures of Aulani are beautiful!  The sunset looked pretty amazing.
> 
> Thank you- Hawaii is great for both rainbows and sunsets!
> 
> It's especially exciting to me now since...our wait list for Aulani came through!   So we will get to experience it after all.  I can't announce it on my own TR yet because my wife will see it.  She doesn't know yet, but I'm going to surprise her with it next month for her birthday.



You are a FABULOUS husband!! She is a lucky girl!!  When are you going?



ACDSNY said:


> I hate to say it, but Aulani is becoming my favorite even though I love VGC.  AKV comes in third.
> 
> The sunsets are amazing!



They are some beautiful and grand resorts, aren't they?  Lucky us we get to experience them.


----------



## Beth D

OK, for all you Italian lovers out there who ever make it to Sandusky to come to Cedar Point to ride the best roller coasters in the ENTIRE world...

Sortino's Italian Restaurant.  We were there a couple weeks ago and my dad was raving about the anchovies on his antipasta (they added them - yuck), which were imported direct from Ih-taly.

It's tough to find, as the building is behind another building, and not on the main strip in town.  But they come up on mapquest and all the search engines and smart phone direction finders.  They also now have a website.  It used to be called 800 Club, and was a "key card" club.  This dates to back in the Prohibition days when many "clubs" existed in Sandusky to get around the booze laws.  Just ring the buzzer at the door, and you're in.  They're closed Sun & Mon though, so don't try it then.  

Huge beer selection, and they're starting their own house wine soon, as well as another place with wood fired pizza. 

Of course just PM me before you head up here, and I'll meet you there for a good time!


----------



## podsnel

Tonight, we decided to have dinner at Makahiki.  I was able to call down and get a reservation that night, which was nice.  We did end up waiting quite a while for the table when we went down, though- 20 minutes or longer, I think. 

Look! Aulani is haunted!




















Which seemed like an eternity, because as usual, we were STARVING!!!  






On the plus side, though, once we got in, we could start eating right away, since this was a buffet.  A very, very nice buffet, by the way- lots of unusual choices- we really enjoyed it!  Here is the myriad of delectables to try, from the website-

Makahiki Dinner Buffet Menu 
MAKAHIKI  THE BOUNTY OF THE ISLANDS
DINNER BUFFET
Our casual dinner buffet offers fresh local products and
Chef-inspired dishes with world flavors.
STARTERS
Field Greens and Condiments with choice of Dressings,
Caesar Salad, Tomato and Mozzarella Salad, Marinated Vegetables,
Potato Salad, Asian Chicken Salad,
Broccoli and Shrimp Salad, Lomilomi Salmon,
Poi, Sushi, and Minestrone Soup
SELECTION OF SEASONAL SEAFOOD ON ICE
Snow Crab Legs, Shrimp, Poke,
Sashimi, and Oysters on the Half Shell
ENTRÉES
Grilled Chicken Breast with Tropical Salsa,
Barbecued Pork Spare Ribs, Miso Glazed Salmon, Pizza,
Beef Chow Fun Noodles, Island-style Fried Rice,
Spicy Shrimp and Pepper Penne, Fried Noodles,
Wok-fried Seasonal Vegetables, Assorted Tempura,
Beef Short Ribs, and Teriyaki Tofu
CARVING STATION
Prime Rib of Beef with Hawaiian Salt Crust
SEASONAL VEGETABLE SELECTION
Roasted Red Potatoes, Corn on the Cob, Baked Beans,
Roasted Island Sweet Potatoes with Macadamia Nut Butter,
Wok Fired Snow Peas, Sautéed Bok Choy,
and Roasted Garlic Mashed Potatoes
DESSERTS
Chocolate Brownies, No Sugar Added Mango Cheesecake,
Seasonal Fruit Cobbler, Bread Pudding, Molten Chocolate Cake,
Freshly Baked Cookies, Rice Krispies Treats,
Macadamia Nut Caramel Tart, Coconut Cake, Tropical Cake,
and Fresh Fruit with fresh Whipped Cream
KEIKI CORNER
(FOR GUESTS AGES 9 AND UNDER)
Macaroni & Cheese, crispy Chicken Breast Strips,
Mashed Potatoes, and Steamed Vegetables
Adults 43.00 Keiki (Ages 9 and Under) 21.00
Hours of Operation: 5  9:30 p.m.
An 18% service charge is added for parties of 7 or more.
General excise tax of 4.71% will be added to all transactions.
Offerings change daily.



















































Yes, it was a very pricey buffet- but with all that sashimi and shellfish, I would guess it has to be pricey.  The desserts-
















There were also chocolate chip & sugar cookies. Make sure if you go to allot a good chunk of time to get your money's worth- we, however, could not do that, because Timmy and I were signed up for the 9pm "Imi Loa Na Hoku"- Adult Explore the Stars.  There was a fee with this, although I can't recall how much it was (I want to guess $45?).  I had asked, and Timmy at 13 was fine for attending the later adult one.  

We were lucky, because it was a clear night, and we saw stars and planets galore- that telescope was AMAZING- we spent a lot of time looking at the moon, which was incredible with tons of detail.  Both Tim & I enjoyed this activity (that no one else in my family wanted to do).
















Always nice to spend time one-on-one with my boys! 

Then it was back upstairs to pack it up, finish up that incredible Koloa rum,






...and take some pics around the resort before bed- next....


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO envious!!! I want to go back- I have 3 visits under my belt, but I would love some more.  I think it would make for an incredible couples getaway- golf and all those restaurants, not to mention how incredibly beautiful it is.  I would love an early Oct trip there.  I just wish there were cheaper flights to Savannah from NJ- the prices are CRAZEEEEEE!!!!!  You are going with Denny this time, right?  I hope he loves it-





Yes - Denny is going and we are going with one other couple.  I can't wait.  I loved it there so much.    We will go tour Savannah again and hit Charleston on the way home.  We are driving.  Last time it took 11 hours.  I want to be on the road by 6am.  We are driving down on a Sunday morning which worked really well the last time.  Can't wait.  



podsnel said:


> Yes, please say hi to Dottie- I haven't spoken to her in a long while- please tell her I miss her!
> 
> 
> 
> :



I definitely will.  


Loved your last update, especially the ghost on the stairs.  

The buffet looks amazing and star gazing sounds really fun, too.  What a nice way to spend your last night.  

Oh - and if I am posting in between updates I totally apologize.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> You are a FABULOUS husband!! She is a lucky girl!!


 
Yes, I know.




Um, I mean--thanks! 



podsnel said:


> When are you going?



We fly out in mid-June and don't come back till the 4th of July!  But only 3 nights at Aulani.



podsnel said:


> Look! Aulani is haunted!



 Wait, nobody said anything about that!



podsnel said:


> On the plus side, though, once we got in, we could start eating right away, since this was a buffet.



Buffet...one of my favorite words.



podsnel said:


> we, however, could not do that, because Timmy and I were signed up for the 9pm "Imi Loa Na Hoku"- Adult Explore the Stars.  There was a fee with this, although I can't recall how much it was (I want to guess $45?).



That does look pretty cool.


----------



## jenseib

That looks like it was really neat and interesting. it looks like a little girl snuck in the bunch too.


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks for sharing the dinner buffet info it looks yummy.  We did the breakfast, but didn't get around to the dinner one.

You all are looking so happy and tanned in your pics!


----------



## rentayenta

I agree, that one-on-one time is the best! You look so tan and beautiful.


----------



## englishrose47

The Buffet looked delish!!Lots of choices !!!


----------



## franandaj

That dinner buffet looks really good.  How much was pricey or did I miss that?


----------



## anewmac

Again with the food porn while I'm trying to enjoy a yummy rice cake lmao. Oh man I would have stayed there for hours love seafood and it all looked to die for! 

Brew love ur dress u totally fit in ya look like a native lol


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Yes - Denny is going and we are going with one other couple.  I can't wait.  I loved it there so much.    We will go tour Savannah again and hit Charleston on the way home.  We are driving.  Last time it took 11 hours.  I want to be on the road by 6am.  We are driving down on a Sunday morning which worked really well the last time.  Can't wait.
> 
> Jealous, jealous, jealous! Have a wonderful time!
> 
> I definitely will.
> 
> 
> Loved your last update, especially the ghost on the stairs.
> 
> The buffet looks amazing and star gazing sounds really fun, too.  What a nice way to spend your last night.
> 
> Oh - and if I am posting in between updates I totally apologize.



You weren't! Either way, it's good anyway. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I mean--thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> We fly out in mid-June and don't come back till the 4th of July!  But only 3 nights at Aulani.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, nobody said anything about that!
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet...one of my favorite words.
> 
> 
> 
> That does look pretty cool.



So where else are you going/staying?  And the stars/planets were very cool.



jenseib said:


> That looks like it was really neat and interesting. it looks like a little girl snuck in the bunch too.



Now that I am thinking about it, I don't remember them telling me it was adults only, even though that's what it says on the Iwa.  So yea- Tim was definitely ok to be there.



ACDSNY said:


> Thanks for sharing the dinner buffet info it looks yummy.  We did the breakfast, but didn't get around to the dinner one.
> 
> You all are looking so happy and tanned in your pics!



Thanks! We were definitely tanned and happy!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> I agree, that one-on-one time is the best! You look so tan and beautiful.



Awwww shucks....thanks Gorgeous!



englishrose47 said:


> The Buffet looked delish!!Lots of choices !!!



Yes- I wish I had had more time to partake, although it was probably better for my pants that I did not.



franandaj said:


> That dinner buffet looks really good.  How much was pricey or did I miss that?



I believe it was $43.



anewmac said:


> Again with the food porn while I'm trying to enjoy a yummy rice cake lmao. Oh man I would have stayed there for hours love seafood and it all looked to die for!
> 
> Brew love ur dress u totally fit in ya look like a native lol



Everything I had was very, very good, especially by buffet standards.

Thanks on the dress- I wore maxi dresses nearly every night- LOVE them!


----------



## podsnel

So, is anyone else tired this morning after the Oscars? We ALL stayed up to watch the whole thing- yes, that's right, even Pods and T&T.  We had a reason- our friend, David Magee, was one of the nominees (for Best Adapted Screenplay- he wrote Life of Pi).  So we were all up to cheer on Life of Pi- which won FOUR Oscars last night!!   And although David was not a winner in his category (although the winner did give him a huge hug- David and wife Pam were seated behind him), I can tell you my entire town is SOOO proud of him for turning that amazing book into such a beautiful screenplay. If you have not seen it yet, you *really* need to- the four of us went on opening night, and ALL were blown away (that's right- even the two teenage boys). Such a beautiful, beautiful movie that was so deeply, deeply moving.

Pam was on the cover of the NJ Star Ledger (the BIG NJ paper) on Friday morning- here is a link to her article- http://www.nj.com/entertainment/celebrities/index.ssf/2013/02/oscars_2013_red_carpet.html

How cool is THAT?  Waking up to your girlfriend on the frontpage is a pretty amazing thing!

And in case you were wondering, the Academy Awards are BEYOND exciting when you are cheering on your friend's movie. With your whole town on Facebook.  And update posts from your friends who are THERE during the whole thing! 

OK- back to Aulani....

After I had finished packing, and Tim was tucked in for the last time in his special murphy bed, 






I went downstairs for a look around...











Because it's so pretty at night at Aulani...











But I should have brought my tripod down instead of my monopod, so the pics really could have been better- I apologize!
















So cute!
















Then it was back upstairs, where Pods was reading his book out on the balcony.  So I took a few more pics of what was down below....































Well, it had been a wondeful vacation, lucky us to have spent 6 nights at Aulani- but all good things must come to an end....so off to our comfy bed I went.  Tomorrow was our last day- but we still had lots of great things ahead of us, including my favorite lunch of the trip and then squeezing in TWO Hawaii bucket list items in the last hour...so,see ya real soon!


----------



## JKSWonder

How great about your friend.....and it looks like she had a really great dress, too!


----------



## RopeDrop

Very new to DISboard, but just wanted to thank you for the terrific TR!  Very enjoyable read.


----------



## thebyrdwoman

podsnel said:


> I feel so bad scaring you- my best advice would be to print directions and show them to the valet before you get in the car to make SURE they are correct- Aulani has printed directions to many places, too, at the valet stand.  We should have done that more often- don't worry, it will be worth the trip, you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINITELY!!!! Haha- we were just all talking about that yesterday!  I can pretty much promise you we will all be there in full force (at Epcot) on Cinco de Mayo- I will be with most of these women-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right, Kara, Laura, Evie(not coming this year), A butterfly (no idea what her story is), me, Joan (who will be with us sporatically- she will be there to watch her kids in our HS band, with her DH), and Lonnie.  So if you see us, PLEASE say hi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry- I am like you- there's always more to come.....
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither- I don't want to see it end- it's like leaving HAwaii for the second time...  But by the end, I really missed Sean, so I was glad to be going (not really, but maybe a little! ).  This summer we will be gone even longer for Californina- makes me nervous about how that is going to be by the end....
> 
> So glad you are back- I have missed you!



Loved this trip report! I am a cast member at Aulani and it's fun to see the resort from a different point of view. 

I'll also be at WDW early May of this year -- I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## franandaj

I'm so glad it's not all the way over yet!!!!  This has been such a fun TR, I can't even imagine how much fun it was living it, you all must have had a blast!  I'm looking forward to what you're going to share of your GV and then your CA TR, especially since I get to play a little part in it!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up, Ellen!

Hawaii just looks so beautiful and I am always amazed at the sight of Pearl Harbour. Such beauty and then there is still all the tragedy.

Your last day looks lovely - love the sunset pics and the buffet sounds yummy too! 

Can't wait for more adventures. 

I am sorry you won't make it to Europe in 2014. We are going on the Magic in July. Had to  about the airfare - that's what we are always faced with and I cannot wait to be able to fly "cheap" while cruising in Europe.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> So where else are you going/staying?  And the stars/planets were very cool.



3 days on Oahu at Aulani,
1 week on Maui with extended family
2 days on Hawaii in a hotel near Kona,
3 days on Kauai at a condo in Princeville.

Needless to say your TR has helped tremendously!

One question--did you have any trouble with traffic at all when you went to Pearl Harbor?  (I know the GPS drove you nuts already)

Just wondering if the traffic jams were gone by the time you needed to leave to get to the 10:30 a.m. tour.




podsnel said:


> So, is anyone else tired this morning after the Oscars? We ALL stayed up to watch the whole thing- yes, that's right, even Pods and T&T.  We had a reason- our friend, David Magee, was one of the nominees (for Best Adapted Screenplay- he wrote Life of Pi).  So we were all up to cheer on Life of Pi- which won FOUR Oscars last night!!



Very cool!  Don't forget us when you're rubbing elbows with the rich & famous. 



podsnel said:


> Well, it had been a wondeful vacation, lucky us to have spent 6 nights at Aulani- but all good things must come to an end....so off to our comfy bed I went.  Tomorrow was our last day- but we still had lots of great things ahead of us, including my favorite lunch of the trip and then squeezing in TWO Hawaii bucket list items in the last hour...so,see ya real soon!



Hate to see the trip end, but it looks like it was a wonderful time for you and your family.  Hope the last Hawaii items are really cool!


----------



## saintstickets

Nice update Ellen.  Aulani is so peaceful late at night when it is quiet and most of the resort guests are in their room.  I'm curious what 2 items were left on your bucket list for the final day!


----------



## Beth D

Lovely at night!

The buffet looks great, but I wouldn't get my $$ worth, since I'm not a seafood fan.

What was written on the eclairs?


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> How great about your friend.....and it looks like she had a really great dress, too!



It is so great- very, very happy for them!  



RopeDrop said:


> Very new to DISboard, but just wanted to thank you for the terrific TR!  Very enjoyable read.



Hi Cruise mate!   Thanks for reading it!  I will see you in a few weeks on the Dream! YIPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thebyrdwoman said:


> Loved this trip report! I am a cast member at Aulani and it's fun to see the resort from a different point of view.
> 
> WOW!  I feel so honored to have you read my TR! You work at a fabulous, fabulous resort- I am really looking forward to returning in the next few years.
> 
> I'll also be at WDW early May of this year -- I'll keep an eye out!



Great!  I hope we run into each other! 



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad it's not all the way over yet!!!!  This has been such a fun TR, I can't even imagine how much fun it was living it, you all must have had a blast!  I'm looking forward to what you're going to share of your GV and then your CA TR, especially since I get to play a little part in it!!!!



We did have an amazing time- it is making it VERY hard to plan other vacations though- so hard to top, or even equal! And I am VERY excited to meet YOU in August! I can't wait for your "part"!  



dizneeat said:


> All caught up, Ellen!
> 
> Hawaii just looks so beautiful and I am always amazed at the sight of Pearl Harbour. Such beauty and then there is still all the tragedy.
> 
> Your last day looks lovely - love the sunset pics and the buffet sounds yummy too!
> 
> Can't wait for more adventures.
> 
> I am sorry you won't make it to Europe in 2014. We are going on the Magic in July. Had to  about the airfare - that's what we are always faced with and I cannot wait to be able to fly "cheap" while cruising in Europe.



Well, I would do it if it was just for Pods and I....actually, we are planning (well, _I_ am planning, LOL) on a cruise in Europe- but most likely for our 30th anniversary, which is in 2016.   Pods feels like he got cheated out of REALLY seeing the Vatican the last time we went to Italy, because it was our last day, we had a bad tour with Angel tours (they made us all wait for a large group that was A. Late and B. Over the limit of their so called "small group tour".  We also had the Scavi tour booked, and that made us rush through the museums/Sistene Chapel, etc. Anyway, it's rare for Pods to actually say he wants to go somewhere, so that makes me think it will definitely happen. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 3 days on Oahu at Aulani,
> 1 week on Maui with extended family
> 2 days on Hawaii in a hotel near Kona,
> 3 days on Kauai at a condo in Princeville.
> 
> WOW!!!!!! That is an AMAZING trip! You will see it all-can't WAIT for that TR!  Does your wife have any idea?
> 
> Needless to say your TR has helped tremendously!
> 
> One question--did you have any trouble with traffic at all when you went to Pearl Harbor?  (I know the GPS drove you nuts already)
> 
> We went on a Sunday, there was no traffic at all, I think we left a little after 9...
> 
> Just wondering if the traffic jams were gone by the time you needed to leave to get to the 10:30 a.m. tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!  Don't forget us when you're rubbing elbows with the rich & famous.
> 
> Well, I'm not the one rubbing elbows with the rich and famous, just the brilliant and normal!
> 
> Hate to see the trip end, but it looks like it was a wonderful time for you and your family.  Hope the last Hawaii items are really cool!



The very last thing we did/saw made me feel COMPLETE!



saintstickets said:


> Nice update Ellen.  Aulani is so peaceful late at night when it is quiet and most of the resort guests are in their room.  I'm curious what 2 items were left on your bucket list for the final day!



Well, the first is...HEY! You'll just have to be patient! 



Beth D said:


> Lovely at night!
> 
> The buffet looks great, but I wouldn't get my $$ worth, since I'm not a seafood fan.
> 
> What was written on the eclairs?



Aulani- a Disney resort and Spa


----------



## podsnel

In the morning, the weather seemed a bit cloudy- which I usually welcome on the last day of vacation (makes it so much easier to get on that plane.). I took a picture of the 5 chairs that ALWAYS EVERY MORNING had towels on them by 7 am. SO annoying!






I went down to the olelo Room one last time, for one last almond croissant, and one last hug from Aloha Lani.  











What a warm and beautiful person she is. 

Back up to breakfast on the balcony-






Seriously- just LOOK at those flaky, moist layers!






The foggy view-











Even foggy, I did not want to give it up.  Eventually it cleared, and i took a few fisheyes-
















The HUGE balcony-






Timmy waiting patiently for the bellman to take all of our luggage away (except for the one bag we would be putting into a locker downstairs for changing into after our showers/before the airport).  






I loved that at Aulani they made it so easy to spend the day even after you check out of the villa you never want to leave!  Because most people who leave Hawaii do so later in the day, there is a lounge available to departing guests complete with showers, blow dryers, toiletries,lockers, computers and printers for boarding passes, tvs, couches- even a menu to order from if you are hungry.  So we stuufed our bag into one of the lockers (the lockers are the size of a spa locker, so not too big of a bag)  and headed out to the pool on what had become a lovely Monday morning.





















Ahhhh...so relaxing.

Up next- lunch at Ama Ama- the BEST lunch EVAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

Once again, the boys wanted to have lunch at Mama's, aka the hot dog/chicken finger window, so when it was time to eat, they went there, and we went to Ama Ama.  First a pit stop in the lovely ladies' room to wash up-






We were led to a table right in the edge of the restaurant overlooking the beach-






I went ahead and ordered the world's most refreshing beach side cocktail, 






(as a side note, I am the proud new owner of my own bottle of Effen Cucumber Vodka and a big bottle of diet ginger ale- hardly miss the lychee juice at all, lol!).  Here is the lunch menu from that day-






Because Pods had loved his appetizer salad SO much when he had it our first night at dinner, he went ahead and ordered the full on version for his lunch.  
‘AMA‘AMA Chopped Salad, crispy Wonton Strips, Bacon, Chopped Tomatoes,
Avocado, Egg, Furukaki, Capers, and House-made Ranch Dressing (although he subbed O&V) 15.00






Me?  Well, I apparently had everything ELSE that was in their kitchen that day. 

Daily Local Plate Lunch 20.95
Ask your server for today’s selection.

But....this was not a usual plate lunch.  This was a plateS lunch. As in TWO.






  Who knew I was so hungy??   Good thing Pods has an appetite, because he helped me a LOT when it came to attempting to clear my plateS.  As best as I can recall, here is what I had that day-

Starting at 12:00, Kalbi (which are like short ribs or flanken), Mac salad, Huli Huli chicken on coleslaw, kimchi and a big ol scoop of white rice.





AND....a salad of watercress and other greens with some kind of beef and wonton strips-





It was all SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO amazing!! My mouth is watering right now, EXACTLY (to the day!)6 months later!  I am very glad I chose this for my last lunch- it was my favorite thing at AMA AMA of all three of our meals there, and I can PROMISE you that if it is on the menu when I go back, I will be having lunch at AMA AMA multiple times- but I really do think I will need to share my plateS with Pods. 

A very, very sweet gentleman who was dining with his wife at the next table saw me taking all these food pics and asked if I wanted one of actual people (as in he would be happy to take one of us). Well, ok, but did you see my plateS, Sir?  They are much more photogenic!






Of course, I reciprocated the favor for he and his wife.  And it took all I had to resist taking food porn pics while I was over there taking their photo! 






I'm gonna go out on a limb and say our bellies were full when we rolled out of Ama Ama that day.  Happy. And FULL. Then we followed this guy back to the beach-






Where we swam in the ocean for a while.  Tyler was being silly, as he often was on this vacation-











This game was set up on the lawn, so they decided to play-
















And we went for a little walk....oops! Out of time for today- I'll be back when I can-


----------



## CRdisMom

this seems like yesterday that we were hearing that you were leaving for Hawaii.  Now spring break is coming up fast.  Where does the time go?  LOL


----------



## franandaj

That lunch looked really good!  No way I could eat it all, but probably two could!  I love Kalbi!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Oh my I want about ten of those almond croissants and several of those cucumber drinks. That you keep me happy for about an hour!


----------



## ACDSNY

I never get tired of seeing pics of Aulani.  The vases at AMA AMA were changed out in December to a wider base as the breeze was blowing them over and they were breaking.  We had breakfast at AMA AMA quite a few morning and now seeing the lunch menu I wish we would have gone in for lunch.  It looks so good!


----------



## MEK

I'm so glad you decided to take so many pictures on your last day because that place is simply amazing.

I love that they actually have a whole locker room area for you.  Good to know!

Lunch looks amazing!

What's with the chairs saved with towels at 7am?  Didn't you just want to walk by and throw those towels in the pool?


----------



## eandesmom

oh my that all looks just heavenly!!!! YUM


----------



## podsnel

CRdisMom said:


> this seems like yesterday that we were hearing that you were leaving for Hawaii.  Now spring break is coming up fast.  Where does the time go?  LOL



Seriously- time flies!



franandaj said:


> That lunch looked really good!  No way I could eat it all, but probably two could!  I love Kalbi!



It was ENORMOUS!!!   Good thing Pods was there with me!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Oh my I want about ten of those almond croissants and several of those cucumber drinks. That you keep me happy for about an hour!



The almond croissant was no joke- better than ANY ANYWHERE! And that cucumber drink- mmmmmm-I just found the Lychee juice, so I am looking forward to trying the real deal this weekend for myself. 



ACDSNY said:


> I never get tired of seeing pics of Aulani.  The vases at AMA AMA were changed out in December to a wider base as the breeze was blowing them over and they were breaking.  We had breakfast at AMA AMA quite a few morning and now seeing the lunch menu I wish we would have gone in for lunch.  It looks so good!



Well, that makes sense.  I can see how in winter it would be more brisk in there.  
And don't worry about the lunch- YOU will go back, you can have lunch THEN! 



MEK said:


> I'm so glad you decided to take so many pictures on your last day because that place is simply amazing.
> 
> I love that they actually have a whole locker room area for you.  Good to know!
> 
> Lunch looks amazing!
> 
> What's with the chairs saved with towels at 7am?  Didn't you just want to walk by and throw those towels in the pool?



It really is a great place- I hope you will figure out how to fit it into your hectic travel calendar one day soon!

By the way- Tim is playing baseball in Rehoboth again- this time April 5-7.  Just he and I are coming down, staying at the Avenue Inn this time, we will leave on Friday to come down after school.  Nothing going on on Friday night, I'm not sure what the schedule is for the rest of the weekend when the tournament starts, but I thought I would mention it just in case you felt like coming down to eat some crabs on Friday night!


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> oh my that all looks just heavenly!!!! YUM



OOPS! I missed you! Yes- that lunch was something to STILL dream about. I hope you'll try it when you go-


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> WOW!!!!!! That is an AMAZING trip! You will see it all-can't WAIT for that TR! Does your wife have any idea?



Well, she knows we're going to Hawaii.  It's hard to keep all of that a secret.  But she has no idea that the wait list came through for Aulani.  Her birthday is next month so it'll be fun to surprise her with that. 

We will be on Oahu from a Tuesday - Friday, so I'll have to worry about rush hour traffic when I go to Pearl Harbor.  I'm thinking if I wait for rush hour to be over and leave at 9:00 for a 10:30 tour or so, I'm probably going to be ok.



podsnel said:


> I took a picture of the 5 chairs that ALWAYS EVERY MORNING had towels on them by 7 am. SO annoying!



Wow, that is annoying!  I like Mary Ellen's idea of tossing them in the pool. 



podsnel said:


> Even foggy, I did not want to give it up.



That's understandable.  I don't know about yours, but my backyard doesn't look nearly as nice. 



podsnel said:


> But....this was not a usual plate lunch.  This was a plateS lunch. As in TWO.



That is a heaping pile of food!  I guess you won't need to get the crappy airline meal later.


----------



## podsnel

So we went for a walk....
















I was trying to absorb that 2 years of anticipation was just about finished, and soon we would be leaving all this beauty.
















I had been SOOOO overjoyed when Aulani was announced, and waited so patiently for it to be our turn...











But I also knew that because we could use our points here, it would take a LOT less time to get Pods to come back to Hawaii after this visit than it did after the last one.






DVC points rock.

My brain started going into overdrive...what did I need to do to make the most of the time we had left?  Hmmm...we relaxed by the pool for a while as I contemplated that thought...and realized there was still time for (and always room for)....






ICE CREAM!  Specifically-






Because REALLY, no Disney vacation- whether it's in a park or somewhere else, is complete without one!






But there were two more things that needed to be done- one we had contol over, one we did not and it just fell into our wet laps.  I'll leave you to contemplate that while I go walk my dog on this beautiful 48 degree day (it feels like SPRING here in NJ!!!).


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Ooh I want a Mickey bar in Hawaii! Such a wonderful trip, so beautiful!


----------



## podsnel

Sooo....all vacation long, everywhere we went, we seemed to observe many people participating in an activity that we had never tried.  Well, at Aulani, they couldn't make it any easier to try- so literally in our last hour, we marched ourselves back to the beach and shared a paddleboard between the four of us.  Which, really, worked out well.  Because yes, it's a great workout for your core, and yes, it is a cool thing to do, but no- it really is not all that exciting when you get right down to it when you are paddling in a circle in a protected lagoon! GREAT place to learn, though! 

Timmy was first-






The CM told us to get comfortable on our knees, and then stand up-
















Which Timmy, being the surf king and all, had no problem with- I had to laugh, because we had no idea what to expect!  We had heard it was really hard to do- but in a lagoon? Not so hard, LOL!  Tyler got up next-











Finding the POB (point of balance) was not a problem for Ty, either.  Plus, he got to show off his strong arms while he paddled...











Pods and Timmy decided, muscles or not, he was goin' down!






And Timmy showed off a bit-






Then it was my turn-











Of course, when I got on, the clouds started rolling in along with the wind, and I started heading out past the rope/net- which is where I knew I did NOT want to go, based on an earlier TR I had read, so, I hopped off and kicked myself to safer water before I paddled back in.
















Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

Finally Pods took a turn-











And while he figured it out, we enjoyed the warm water- I actually liked having the vest on (that they made us wear) because it was nice for floating.
















And also for taking more toe pics,





















Eventually, Pods returned....











and Tyler got his revenge.  You know what they say paybacks are!








Believe it or not, there is STILL more to come! But I need to run to the gym, so the last bucket list item will have to wait-


----------



## dizneeat

You really made the most of your day! It feels so relaxed and beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## englishrose47

I think I have seen blue toes like that before Pods is brave , I would be floating with the jacket and NOT standing on anything!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Leaving us hanging again???  Nice update!!!

The paddleboard looks fun and the lagoon would be the perfect place to learn.  I wonder if it's much different than balancing on a windsurf board, not that I have gone windsurfing in the last twenty years.   At least with the windsurf board we had the sail to hang on to.


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, she knows we're going to Hawaii.  It's hard to keep all of that a secret.  But she has no idea that the wait list came through for Aulani.  Her birthday is next month so it'll be fun to surprise her with that.
> 
> Ok, that makes more sense.  I was completely amazed you were going to surprise your bride with over 2 weeks!  We girls need a little time to pack!
> 
> We will be on Oahu from a Tuesday - Friday, so I'll have to worry about rush hour traffic when I go to Pearl Harbor.  I'm thinking if I wait for rush hour to be over and leave at 9:00 for a 10:30 tour or so, I'm probably going to be ok.
> 
> We only sat bumper-to-bumper at 10 pm because of construction- and once again, briefly, going through a small town as we headed to the No Shore.  I think you will be fine with that plan of yours-
> 
> Wow, that is annoying!  I like Mary Ellen's idea of tossing them in the pool.
> 
> HAH! Even if they were NY Giants fans, lol!
> 
> That's understandable.  I don't know about yours, but my backyard doesn't look nearly as nice.
> 
> Yea- not nearly as nice, what are we doing living in these reject states?  Let's all move to Hawaii!   Very funny-
> 
> That is a heaping pile of food!  I guess you won't need to get the crappy airline meal later.



Well......you'll see what we got...



Wicket's Mom said:


> Ooh I want a Mickey bar in Hawaii! Such a wonderful trip, so beautiful!



Thanks! And yes it was, I wish we could go back every year.



dizneeat said:


> You really made the most of your day! It feels so relaxed and beautiful! Thanks for sharing.



You're welcome, my friend!   I was very aware of the vacation clock ticking away, I did not want to have any regrets- or, at least as few as possible.



englishrose47 said:


> I think I have seen blue toes like that before Pods is brave , I would be floating with the jacket and NOT standing on anything!!!



Yea- those toes really get around, huh?



ACDSNY said:


> Leaving us hanging again???  Nice update!!!
> 
> The paddleboard looks fun and the lagoon would be the perfect place to learn.  I wonder if it's much different than balancing on a windsurf board, not that I have gone windsurfing in the last twenty years.   At least with the windsurf board we had the sail to hang on to.



Yes- a HUGE cliffhanger- I only hope everyone could sleep last night in anticipation of the big finale...

This was different than windsurfing (although I haven't done THAT in a very, very long time- 20 years sounds about right for me, too!

This is all about you and your ability to balance and paddle- so you really need to hold it together, if you know what I mean.  I remember windsurfing being more of a catching the wind in your sail and hanging on- or at least that's how it was for me!


----------



## podsnel

TICK...TICK....TICK....we are down to about half an hour before we should get in the shower. Damn. Let's hit the hot tub and relax one last time!
















I had racked up a nice collection of MOST of my bands on our stay (yes- like a 10 year old, I wouldn't take them off til I got home- LOL!).






Love my baby!






Love these guys, too!






We had the hot tub almost entirely to ourselves....






Except for the nice women who were in there with us and offered to take our pic-






Until...this guy got in, and things got a little busier in the water! 





















SO COOL that Goofy got in the hot tub!   This reminded me of DCL- how when you see the charcters on the ship, it often feels like you are just hangin out with them, you are just on vacation with them instead of meeting them in their  celebrity capacity.  Aulani is like that, too.  

We got to chatting with the women who had taken our pic, and I mentioned that we were literally in our last minutes here...they asked if we had done everything we wanted to while on Hawaii, what we loved, etc, because they had just arrived.  Yes, we had really done everything I had my heart set on for us- I mentioned the North Shore, how they must go, even just to see the turtles on Sunset Beach.  I mentioned that it was so important to me that we see the turtles, and that I had hoped we would see the other animal Hawaii is famous for- the endangered state animal, the Monk Seal.  But I guess we'll have to come back for that one.

Monk seal? Well, she tells us, there has been one down on that other beach past the Marriott all day!  Just laying there, sunning herself- a vet had even been summoned to check the animal out, everything was fine, she was just hangin....

You never saw 2 people hustle over to the other beach so fast in your life!  Timmy and I couldn't wait to see that seal- Pods and Tyler?  They were being lazy, they didn't come. They missed seeing her (or him)-








How beautiful is this seal?





















Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

A face EVERY mother could love-











Excuse me...I'm trying to nap here...






Do I know you?






Alright...Thanks for waking me- I'm up!






Dudes- don't you have a plane to catch?






Well...I guess she was right. We DID have a plane to catch.






Don't worry- I'll probably still be here when you come back in x years....because who would ever want to leave this beautiful beach?






The seal makes some good points.  C'MON MOM!






It was time for the lovely, convenient, but dreaded by all, Luana Lounge.






Seriously.  Everytime I walked by during our stay, my eyes averted this sign, and if I happened to screw up and catch a glimpse, I quickly erased the sight (My EYES! My EYES!) from my memory.  Because the ONLY reason to enter the Luana Lounge is to leave Aulani, and who the heck would EVER want to do that?? It's just stupid! 

We all went to our respective showers and cleaned up for our flight...then met back out in the lounge to print our boarding passes.











And it occured to me, in my last-minute-don't-MISS-IT! panic, that we had not had the special cupcake from Mama's- so I _ran_ to get one to share....the Mac nut pineapple cupcake-






All four of us said.....YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.  Seriously, YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....so make sure you don't miss it when you go!

Well...after that last sweet moment, it finally was....time to leave.   Parting desperate deprature pics in the next installment- I need a moment.  It's always hard to leave Hawaii, even 6 months after you actually did.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> I was trying to absorb that 2 years of anticipation was just about finished, and soon we would be leaving all this beauty.



It's never long enough.  You could have stayed there 2 years and it still wouldn't be long enough.



podsnel said:


> Because REALLY, no Disney vacation- whether it's in a park or somewhere else, is complete without one!



Mickey bars rule!



podsnel said:


> Pods and Timmy decided, muscles or not, he was goin' down!



It was only a matter of time!



podsnel said:


> and Tyler got his revenge.  You know what they say paybacks are!



That was only a matter of time as well. 



podsnel said:


> SO COOL that Goofy got in the hot tub!







podsnel said:


> Monk seal? Well, she tells us, there has been one down on that other beach past the Marriott all day!





Very cool!



podsnel said:


> It was time for the lovely, convenient, but dreaded by all, Luana Lounge.
> 
> Everytime I walked by during our stay, my eyes averted this sign, and if I happened to screw up and catch a glimpse, I quickly erased the sight (My EYES! My EYES!) from my memory.  Because the ONLY reason to enter the Luana Lounge is to leave Aulani, and who the heck would EVER want to do that?? It's just stupid!



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...*


----------



## podsnel

You are so funny Mark! You totally crack me up every time! Thanks!


----------



## podsnel

HEY CAPTAIN OBLIVIOUS-
There is a new show on HGTV- it's called Hawaiian Life. It's about people who live on Hawaii actually buying houses and making a life there.

I kid you not- as I fell asleep watching it last night, all I could think of was how can I get my CPA hubby to agree to THAT?!  

I mean, I think I have him talked into spending a winter there when he finally retires, but a year or two?  Hmmmmm....how tempting!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> HEY CAPTAIN OBLIVIOUS-
> There is a new show on HGTV- it's called Hawaiian Life. It's about people who live on Hawaii actually buying houses and making a life there.
> 
> I kid you not- as I fell asleep watching it last night, all I could think of was how can I get my CPA hubby to agree to THAT?!
> 
> I mean, I think I have him talked into spending a winter there when he finally retires, but a year or two?  Hmmmmm....how tempting!



I've seen that show in the listings, but haven't actually watched it.  I'm pretty sure if I sold my house and put all of the money into one account I could buy a broom closet in Hawaii. 

It would be pretty awesome, though.  It's fun to dream!


----------



## rentayenta

Great updates. 

The last day is always bittersweet; so grateful to have had a such an amazing vacation but obviously sad to go. But you shouldn't be so sad, you vacation monthly girl if not more. 

The seal is precious. I love that. 

Pods salad does look amazing. Your lunch looks HUGE. How much did you leave?  It did look incredible and I would have stuffed myself silly for sure.

That cupcake looks pretty damn worth every calorie as well. I love a good cupcake.


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> And also for taking more toe pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



OMG Ellen - what a GREAT SHOT!!!    Love it.


----------



## ACDSNY

How cool that Goofy visited you guys in the hot tub!  I love the monk seal shots, which direction is that beach, left or right from Aulani?

I still remember this shot I took on our last few minutes.


----------



## anewmac

caught up and yet all i remember is the food.. YUM! LOL so glad you were able to pack it all in right up intill the last moments! I love that they have an area to shower and wait so that if youve already checked out of your room your still able to be active then clean up before your long flight back


----------



## englishrose47

How cool was that seal !!!! Great shots of him/her !!!I share your sadness in leaving , it was a beautiful resort !! One day, one day!!!!


----------



## jenseib

What an awesome last day!  You did so much and how wonderful to end it with seeing the seal. It has the cutest expressions too.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!  What an amazing adventure -- all of it.  I haven't posted much (at all?) but I've really enjoyed following along.  I really hope to visit Aulani someday... as you said, those points make it pretty easy!  Now I just need more of them.  

I've watched that show Hawaiian Life and it is very fun to dream about packing up my east coast life and heading out there.  

So happy you guys finally saw a seal at the end and how adorable is he/she???  Glad to hear a vet visited and he/she was in good health... just lazing on the beach like the tourists!

I always enjoy your TRs but this one is bookmarked for Hawaii tips that hopefully I will be able to put to good use!


----------



## rndmr2

So sad that your trip is ending! But what a great bonus getting to see that seal!! So neat to see those pics!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've seen that show in the listings, but haven't actually watched it.  I'm pretty sure if I sold my house and put all of the money into one account I could buy a broom closet in Hawaii.
> 
> It would be pretty awesome, though.  It's fun to dream!



It is fun to dream. The first one I saw was a pro-surfer, his wife, and their 4 kids- buying a house for over 1 million.  I smacked Pods and said Why can't you be a better surfer! You had a lesson! Start rakin in the cash already! 



rentayenta said:


> Great updates.
> 
> The last day is always bittersweet; so grateful to have had a such an amazing vacation but obviously sad to go. But you shouldn't be so sad, you vacation monthly girl if not more.
> 
> No complaints here- I just am not very good at saying goodbye- it's a skill I completely lack!
> 
> The seal is precious. I love that.
> 
> That seal was BEAUTIFUL, and I couldn't believe how lucky we were to see her/him!
> 
> Pods salad does look amazing. Your lunch looks HUGE. How much did you leave?  It did look incredible and I would have stuffed myself silly for sure.
> 
> We did leave some- I wish I had known it was going to be like that, we would have just split it.  But it was soooooo soooo yummy! Also very hard to say good bye to! HA!
> 
> That cupcake looks pretty damn worth every calorie as well. I love a good cupcake.



I had about 1 bite of that cupcake.  And Pods said it was a good thing I didn't get it until the last minute- if I had had one the first day, we would have had one every day- it was THAT good- it had a pineapple filling. YUM. They devoured it- it just kind of was there one second, and eveaporated the next. 



lisaviolet said:


> OMG Ellen - what a GREAT SHOT!!!    Love it.



I must have been channeling you!



ACDSNY said:


> How cool that Goofy visited you guys in the hot tub!  I love the monk seal shots, which direction is that beach, left or right from Aulani?
> 
> It was (if you are facing the ocean) to the right, down the little path after the grass at the Marriott.
> 
> I still remember this shot I took on our last few minutes.



Nice! Where was that?



anewmac said:


> caught up and yet all i remember is the food.. YUM! LOL so glad you were able to pack it all in right up intill the last moments! I love that they have an area to shower and wait so that if youve already checked out of your room your still able to be active then clean up before your long flight back



That really is a wonderful convenience, that room- especially because most people are not leaving Hawaii early in the day- a night time flight is more common.


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> How cool was that seal !!!! Great shots of him/her !!!I share your sadness in leaving , it was a beautiful resort !! One day, one day!!!!



It is sooo worth the trip, Rosie!  But you have something just as amazing coming up- the Dream cruise!   I am SO excited for you!!!!



jenseib said:


> What an awesome last day!  You did so much and how wonderful to end it with seeing the seal. It has the cutest expressions too.



That seal was the best icing on the best cake EVER. 



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!  What an amazing adventure -- all of it.  I haven't posted much (at all?) but I've really enjoyed following along.  I really hope to visit Aulani someday... as you said, those points make it pretty easy!  Now I just need more of them.
> 
> Yea-the points make it very hard NOT to go- I love our DVC!
> 
> I've watched that show Hawaiian Life and it is very fun to dream about packing up my east coast life and heading out there.
> 
> Really!  Like we were saying before, it IS so fun to dream....
> 
> So happy you guys finally saw a seal at the end and how adorable is he/she???  Glad to hear a vet visited and he/she was in good health... just lazing on the beach like the tourists!
> 
> I always enjoy your TRs but this one is bookmarked for Hawaii tips that hopefully I will be able to put to good use!



Thank you!  I feel honored to be bookmarked! 



rndmr2 said:


> So sad that your trip is ending! But what a great bonus getting to see that seal!! So neat to see those pics!



And so, so neat to see that seal in person!


----------



## thebyrdwoman

The other day at work there were leftover almond croissants in the cafeteria and I kept thinking about you and your TR!


----------



## eandesmom

Oh that seal!  I'd have been running down the beach too.  What a wonderful, last magical moment.


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe I read the end of your TR and didn't comment!  

You had a wonderful trip and I was so glad to share in it with you!  I can't wait until your next one and to hear all about that and meet you too!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Read it all, and tortured myself with every single video.  WHAT AN AMAZING VACATION!!!!!  I will be bookmarking this baby for notes when it's my turn. 

And I'm very excited for you about the baseball tickets, that will be a fun surprise for Timmy!  I hope our paths do cross in a couple weeks!


----------



## podsnel

thebyrdwoman said:


> The other day at work there were leftover almond croissants in the cafeteria and I kept thinking about you and your TR!



  That's so funny!  I wish you could have made one of them magically appear in front of me- YUM!



eandesmom said:


> Oh that seal!  I'd have been running down the beach too.  What a wonderful, last magical moment.



It sure was-



franandaj said:


> I can't believe I read the end of your TR and didn't comment!
> 
> You had a wonderful trip and I was so glad to share in it with you!  I can't wait until your next one and to hear all about that and meet you too!



I can't wait to meet you, too!  But I'm not quite done with this one yet- still have another post or 2 to go....



brookelizabeth said:


> Read it all, and tortured myself with every single video.  WHAT AN AMAZING VACATION!!!!!  I will be bookmarking this baby for notes when it's my turn.
> 
> And I'm very excited for you about the baseball tickets, that will be a fun surprise for Timmy!  I hope our paths do cross in a couple weeks!



I bet you will have an even BETTER time than we did because Henry will ADORE the Auntie's.  

I am going to do my BEST to meet you next week, Brook!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## CocosMeme

I feel like I just relived our November trip to Aulani with you and your pictures. When we got home my DIL asked why we spent so much time at the resort since it was our 1st time in Hawaii, and I said "You would have to see it to understand - the pictures just do not do the resort justice". We did get out to see the rest of the island, but I was so happy just chilllin' at the resort. Can't wait to go back. Points are not our problem (we have 600 per year), but the airline cost!! Wow. DH has to travel Business/First class due to having had leg bypass surgery and we used FF points to do it this time. It will take a while to build them up again. I will go back!!! Our view was similar. We had a 1 bedroom on the 15th floor - spectacular sunsets.


----------



## podsnel

CocosMeme said:


> I feel like I just relived our November trip to Aulani with you and your pictures. When we got home my DIL asked why we spent so much time at the resort since it was our 1st time in Hawaii, and I said "You would have to see it to understand - the pictures just do not do the resort justice". We did get out to see the rest of the island, but I was so happy just chilllin' at the resort. Can't wait to go back. Points are not our problem (we have 600 per year), but the airline cost!! Wow. DH has to travel Business/First class due to having had leg bypass surgery and we used FF points to do it this time. It will take a while to build them up again. I will go back!!! Our view was similar. We had a 1 bedroom on the 15th floor - spectacular sunsets.



I'm so glad you enjoyed my pics!  I hear ya on the mileage points- it was the only way the four of us could go. And for first class?  MEGA cha-ching!  We are saving the miles now for either Hawaii or Europe...unless we can't get a decent airfare to Orlando for our NYE cruise- but I'll take 2 planes if it means saving some $$$ for that- 

15th Floor must have been EXTRA gorgeous!


----------



## podsnel

Just have to say......

SINGLE DIGITS, BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Just have to say......
> 
> SINGLE DIGITS, BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:


> Just have to say......
> 
> SINGLE DIGITS, BABY!!!!!!!!






Where are you going?


----------



## dizneeat

Yeah for single digits!!!!​


----------



## jenseib




----------



## MotoWifey185

Finally got all caught up! Your dinner at Ama Ama looked sooo good! I may have to go get one of those cupcakes at Mama's also! Glad you got to see a seal! My DH and I saw a mommy and her baby seal at Turtle Bay Resort and we were pretty excited! We didn't see any turtles though... At the TURTLE bay resort. Haha! It must have been the season. I know the feeling of having to say good bye all too well! It is soo difficult. I hope you are able to go back really soon! And your trip with Timmy is coming up real soon too right?


----------



## ACDSNY

podsnel said:


> Nice! Where was that?
> 
> That really is a wonderful convenience, that room- especially because most people are not leaving Hawaii early in the day- a night time flight is more common.


 
I'm surprised you missed it since it was in the Luana Lounge on the same wall with the door to the shower area.  Down towards the TV.



podsnel said:


> Just have to say......
> 
> SINGLE DIGITS, BABY!!!!!!!!


 
  Have fun!


----------



## anewmac

WOOHOOO!! cant wait to hear alla bout it!


----------



## Beth D

Well it looks asif yo u had a packed last day! The seal pics are great!

I agree about the evil chair savers!  I hate people that do that!  Just get to the pool early!

Can't wait to see the last airport pics.  Everything else has been great.

Are you doing a TR for your next trip?

Here's praying for warm weather, it was cold last week!  We had a low of 31 one night in Orlando, and 50's on another day.  (but we still got in the heated pool every day but the one )


----------



## podsnel

Thanks everyone for joining in my single digit dance! 



rentayenta said:


> Where are you going?



This is my trip with just Timmy- 2 nights at VWL, going to the Yankees vs Tigers spring training game a week from today (BIG surprise for Tim- can't WAIT to see his face!!!), Sunday we head to the Dream for a 4 night cruise. And you know, I do love a good cruise!!!! Very excited!! 



dizneeat said:


> Yeah for single digits!!!!​



That's so cute!! Thanks!



MotoWifey185 said:


> Finally got all caught up! Your dinner at Ama Ama looked sooo good! I may have to go get one of those cupcakes at Mama's also! Glad you got to see a seal! My DH and I saw a mommy and her baby seal at Turtle Bay Resort and we were pretty excited! We didn't see any turtles though... At the TURTLE bay resort. Haha! It must have been the season. I know the feeling of having to say good bye all too well! It is soo difficult. I hope you are able to go back really soon! And your trip with Timmy is coming up real soon too right?



That must have been incredible to see the mama & baby seal- but I wonder where all the turtles were?  You are probably right, it's probably timing.

And yea- my Timmy trip is in 6 days!  I am here taking a little break from packing right now. 



ACDSNY said:


> I'm surprised you missed it since it was in the Luana Lounge on the same wall with the door to the shower area.  Down towards the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!



I probably saw it- it's just blocked from my memory as the sad place on the trip!   But very useful! 



anewmac said:


> WOOHOOO!! cant wait to hear alla bout it!



Yep! 



Beth D said:


> Well it looks asif yo u had a packed last day! The seal pics are great!
> 
> I agree about the evil chair savers!  I hate people that do that!  Just get to the pool early!
> 
> Can't wait to see the last airport pics.  Everything else has been great.
> 
> Are you doing a TR for your next trip?
> 
> Here's praying for warm weather, it was cold last week!  We had a low of 31 one night in Orlando, and 50's on another day.  (but we still got in the heated pool every day but the one )



Pretty sure I will do a TR for this one- hard to resist cruise TRs, they are so much fun! The forecast is in the 80's when we go- and the weather looks clear from here for flying (big storm coming in on Monday/Tues- snow/rain/sleet/general crap ).  Right now we have flurries, and Tyler is out at a baseball scrimmage.   They must be freezing!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> Thanks everyone for joining in my single digit dance!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my trip with just Timmy- 2 nights at VWL, going to the Yankees vs Tigers spring training game a week from today (BIG surprise for Tim- can't WAIT to see his face!!!), Sunday we head to the Dream for a 4 night cruise. And you know, I do love a good cruise!!!! Very excited!!
> 
> Pretty sure I will do a TR for this one- hard to resist cruise TRs, they are so much fun! The forecast is in the 80's when we go- and the weather looks clear from here for flying (big storm coming in on Monday/Tues- snow/rain/sleet/general crap ).  Right now we have flurries, and Tyler is out at a baseball scrimmage.   They must be freezing!!!!



Timmy is a lucky lucky boy.  How fun!!!!!!!!!!! I really would love to do a trip with each boy, separately.  Hmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Usually the last day blues are terrible but you got to enjoy a whole day of fun   Too funny that the seal just laid there and let Timmy get so close and you to take the pics.  You had such an amazing Hawaii experience!  

YAY for Single Digits! Wishing you lots of Sunshine and PD!


----------



## englishrose47

Okay so when will the Tyler trip be???????


----------



## CRdisMom

excited for you!!!!


----------



## cal2net

Love your TR. We are booked in July but only from 11th-15th. Those were the only dates available so we took what we could. We will be staying a couple of days at the Hale Koa prior to Aulani. Love that they offer the room for leaving guests. I was curious as to how we would spend the rest of the day before our flight leaves so it'll be nice to enjoy the resort for as long as we can.
This trip will be a surprise for our daughter, well at least we're trying to keep it a secret as long as we can.


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> Timmy is a lucky lucky boy.  How fun!!!!!!!!!!! I really would love to do a trip with each boy, separately.  Hmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



It was really nice to have him all to myself- even if he escaped to Vibe as fast as he could whenever we were together! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Usually the last day blues are terrible but you got to enjoy a whole day of fun   Too funny that the seal just laid there and let Timmy get so close and you to take the pics.  You had such an amazing Hawaii experience!
> 
> YAY for Single Digits! Wishing you lots of Sunshine and PD!



Thanks Tammie- we did have an amazing Hawaii experience!  The seal was awesome- really the icing on the Hawaiian cake!



englishrose47 said:


> Okay so when will the Tyler trip be???????



Well....probably never, unless I take him to a baseball tournament somewhere- pretty sure when he's in college he would rather go on Spring Break with his friends than Spring Break with his Mommy! 



CRdisMom said:


> excited for you!!!!



It was great!



cal2net said:


> Love your TR. We are booked in July but only from 11th-15th. Those were the only dates available so we took what we could. We will be staying a couple of days at the Hale Koa prior to Aulani. Love that they offer the room for leaving guests. I was curious as to how we would spend the rest of the day before our flight leaves so it'll be nice to enjoy the resort for as long as we can.
> This trip will be a surprise for our daughter, well at least we're trying to keep it a secret as long as we can.



That is an AMAZING surprise!!!! Fantastic!    I was very stressed booking at the 7 month window- I think we were ok because we were so late in the summer, after many schools have started in the US.  You will love the resort- how old is your daughter?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome Home, Ellen!  Looks like you and Tim had a great time!


----------



## JKSWonder

Welcome Back Ellen!


----------



## dizneeat

Ellen, are you back already? 
Wow, that time went by fast. Hope you had an awesome trip - and .....

Welcome home!


----------



## englishrose47

Welcome home Ellen !!!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

The Aulani trip was so wonderful! It was pretty cool to see the seal, it was totally relaxed.

The food on the buffet looked so tasty! I would pay $40 for that meal!

I hope you post a link for your trip with Tim so I won't miss it.


----------



## cal2net

LOVED your trip report. We are headed there in July and can't wait! I have to ask, what kind of camera are you using? Your photos are incredible. That buffet looks delicious. Even though it seems pricey, daughter alone could do some damage with crab legs, she can't get enough of them when we go out for seafood.


----------



## kkmcan

WOW! Great trip report. I just spent the entire afternoon (almost 4 hours) reading thru this 49 pages of your trip. I feel like I read a really good novel. Thanks for such a wonderful account of your Hawaii trip. We hope to go next year for a few days at Aulani and a few days in the in-laws timeshare.


----------



## podsnel

Hi everyone- sorry I have not replied or put up my last post here- super busy since returning from WDW & the Dream with Tim- but I promise to come back and finish this one up!  In the meantime, if you would like to join me on my shiny new TR about my Spring break adventures with Tim, here is a link!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48140007#post48140007

And kkmcan- I use a Canon Rebel xsi - it's a DSLR.  Wish I had a tsi, tho- other pics are with a Canon Powershot D10 which is waterproof.


----------



## Jennifer48

DH & I are heading to Aulani in September and I just read your TR from start to finish.  What an amazingly awesome time you all had!  Thank you so much for sharing, its given me some great tips & advice!


----------



## papamouse1

We are headed to Aulani on Monday!!  This TR was definitely beneficial in planning some of the details for us... thank you so much for an amazing TR!


----------



## podsnel

Jennifer48 said:


> DH & I are heading to Aulani in September and I just read your TR from start to finish.  What an amazingly awesome time you all had!  Thank you so much for sharing, its given me some great tips & advice!



ALOHA!! It is impossible, I think, to have anything but an amazing time in Hawaii.  I am so glad I could help, and I truly hope you have a WONDERFUL trip! 



papamouse1 said:


> We are headed to Aulani on Monday!!  This TR was definitely beneficial in planning some of the details for us... thank you so much for an amazing TR!



ALOHA to you, too!  You are very welcome- and I am very envious of your trip on Monday!! Say hi to eandesmom, she will still be there then, I think.   AND Alohalani- just because she's got the BEST name EVER and she really lives up to it!


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Ellen !!!


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Hi Ellen !!!



Mornin', Rosie! LOL-


----------



## podsnel

In the car, and pulling away from Aulani, I had plenty of tears.  I also had 





in my lap, Google Maps directions on my iphone, and a GPS Navigator on Pods' iphone.

I was NOT taking any chances.

Aloha Aulani-





And Ko Olina-





Aloha Honolulu and Diamond Head in the distance-





Aloha Honolulu traffic at 4pm-





I think I will even miss you.   And then Hawaii said, 

Aloha to us-







Thanks so much for joining me on the most amazing family vacation we have ever had- hope I can write another Hawaiian TR again someday soon! 

XO,
Ellen


----------



## jedijill

Aww, so sad its over.   We should plan a Dis Mom's trip to Hawaii. 

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

OMG - a rainbow to say goodbye!

And I thought I-95 traffic was bad.    Yikes!

What a wonderful trip you had.

Cynthia (eandesmom) is there right now and has already texted me a picture of her totally relaxed state.  So Not Fair!


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Aww, so sad its over.   We should plan a Dis Mom's trip to Hawaii.
> 
> Jill in CO





 I'll be making every attempt to crash that party.


----------



## kid-at-heart

jedijill said:


> Aww, so sad its over.   We should plan a Dis Mom's trip to Hawaii.
> 
> Jill in CO



A DISmoms trip with about 40 or so DISmoms.


----------



## mefordis

Thank you so much for this trip report.  Question:  did you take any pictures of the flight back in first class?  Was the first class section worth it?  Whenever I look for award tickets in first class on United my searches always come up empty!  Any advice?

Thank you again for an awesome trip report!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

You can sign me up for a DIS Moms Hawaii trip!    Absolutely loved following along on this adventure.  I am dreaming about a trip to Hawaii and have filed away all of your tips for future use!  Especially the surf school... that sounds SO cool!!!

The rainbow is a perfect farewell!!

Off to read about your latest adventure.


----------



## podsnel

mefordis said:


> Thank you so much for this trip report.  Question:  did you take any pictures of the flight back in first class?  Was the first class section worth it?  Whenever I look for award tickets in first class on United my searches always come up empty!  Any advice?
> 
> Thank you again for an awesome trip report!



OMG!!! You totally reminded me about the flight home! So I am not complete until I do this last post- THEN I am done!

We DID fly home first class, on United.  We were not able to get a direct flight with our miles, so we would be flying overnight to O'Hare and then have a brief layover before flying the short flight to NJ- the second leg would be in coach.

To answer your question, mefordis, NO it was NOT worth it- but that was because we were on a crappy old United plane.  The whole point of flying 1st class home from Hawaii is to be able to sleep in those nice, big, reclining with a FREAKING FOOT REST seats.

HOWEVER....since we were on an old crappy United plane that had not yet been updated, we enjoyed NONE OF THOSE PERKS.  Most notably, the foot rest, which when you are short, like me, is KEY to the whole thing- without a footrest, my feet just dangled off the too- big seat (The seat being all puffed up made it impossible to touch the floor) so my feet and lower legs were THROBBING for the last 4 hours or so of the flight. I was NOT happy.  Neither were my kids- who got on the plane and IMMEDIATELY noticed- we had no individual tvs, either. On the plus side, being in first class, we had blankets (although I bring my own) but they made an announcement as soon as we were boarded that there were not enough blankets for even half the plane, so they would keep the cabin warmer as a solution.

I freakin HATE United.  They have TOTALLY ruined my flying time AND everyone else's.

So, mefordis, my advice to you would be do your research- if you are on an updated plane, then by all means, GO FOR IT!  If you have our experience, I would stick with coach and just upgrade to the premium seats.  And bring your own blankee from Travelsmith! http://www.travelsmith.com/coolmax-...-_-Google-_-keyword=travel+blanket&redirect=y

Anyway, also included in First Class were all beverages AND dinner.  So we had-





As we waved goodbye to-





Timmy and Tyler were in the row behind us, and they had some airline guy put up a curtain to his two seats for the flight (I guess to sleep).









For dinner, there was-





Gnocchi for me, maybe some chicken too?-





And I think crepes with spinach and chicken for Pods? Not sure now- 













What I DO remember, was that for dessert, we all got ice cream sundaes- THAT was the best part of the whole thing!









I think everyone else slept except for me- I tried and tried but just could not because my feet were dangling.  When we got on the plane in Chicago- back in coach- I think I was sleeping before we even took off. Go figure!   But my feet could hit the ground in coach, so I could recline and be pain-free- kind of key to some sleep, for me.

And THAT, my friends, is REALLY THE END!


----------



## dizneeat

Ah, so sad your awesome trip is over ........ 

I just love the rainbow bidding you farewell. That is just magical. 

Now, the plane ride home, even in first class does not seem all that much fun.  for ice-cream sundaes, but the food does not really excite me at all. We are flying business to Orlando this summer and I expect a bit more than that from Lufthansa. 

Thanks for taking the time and letting me (and all of us here) travel along with you all. I really enjoyed the trip! Thank you so much!


----------



## franandaj

So sorry to see it all end, but you had a wonderful trip, great memories that will last a lifetime.  And hopefully you and pods can go back again sometime in the future!

Love the rainbow at the end!


----------



## mefordis

Wow, thanks so much for those final airplane pix!  What a totally bummer about first class being on an old airplane!  What nerve of United for a 7+ hour flight!!!!  They stink!  Also, you never know if they switch equipment at the last minute so you could book on a nice airplane then they could go and switch it on you and give you a crappy one.  

What is your next trip going to be?  We are thinking Hawaii but I have a 4 yr old who is a total PIA so I don't know if I want to go too far with her until she is through with the bratty stage.


----------



## englishrose47

So Sad it is over !! I am hoping for a Free Trip to Hawaii next year !!!


----------



## englishrose47

Sorry about the First Class being not so CLASSY!!!!


----------



## mefordis

You know, Podsnel, I think I would have drank 3 bottles of champagne all by myself just to make up for the lack of reclining seats and personal video screens!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

What a totally awesome trip! I enjoyed being along for the ride.

Too bad the first class accommodations didn't work out like you wanted, bummer. The food didn't look to bad. I do have to say judging by the looks of the attendant's arm in the background of one of the photos, the stewardess looked pretty ancient!


----------



## eandesmom

Thank you for the wonderful TR! What an amazing trip you had.  It was very helpful  in our planning, we had an amazing time I truly think it would be impossible not to in Aulani. 

Counting the days until we can go back!

I would have been very peeved at the first class situation, I swear between TSA and baggage fees  and all of it, flying is a chore.


----------



## dvc4life

Great TR as always Ellen.  Thanks for sharing your wonderful trip!


----------



## jjgarv

Sorry to hear about the negative experience with United.
We flew direct form JFK on Hawaiian Air....coach, and I must say it was the best plane/service/ flight experience I have ever had.
From the crew who are Hawaiian (friendly and proud) to the lighting and music they play on board- to the larger sized seats (each with a pillow and blanket!) and everyone has there own entertainment sytem with free programming and for a fee movies and extended packages.  We also recieved two meals for free each way!  One was a hot pasta meal, and the other a sandwich......I will never fly to HI on any other airline. Cost was $810 roundtrip.


----------



## CRdisMom

i would have been peeved too.  First class aint cheap.  Funny how us vertically challenged people like to have our feet touching something.  After reading all of this HI is so on my to see list.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> I freakin HATE United.  They have TOTALLY ruined my flying time AND everyone else's.





We're flying out in a couple of weeks...on United. 

Thanks so much for this TR!  It was a great read!


----------



## rndmr2

So cool to have that Rainbow to say good bye to Hawaii! Too bad the flight wasn't that great. 

I really enjoyed this TR, it reminded me how much I hope to get back to Hawaii someday soon.


----------



## OhMari

You did good Gidget.
You are a great,  ubber dubber planner.
How hard is it to rent DVC points in Hawaii?
I would pay you to get your Hawaii Internary-I think you missed your calling-you should be a Travel Agent.


----------



## Misskitty3

I really enjoyed reading your trip report when you first posted it!  Your photos of Kauai are just amazing!  So....thanks to you and this trip report we are heading to Kauai for spring break!  Just bought our tickets last night!  I will definitely be referring back to the places you visited as I plan our trip.   Thank you for sharing your trip with all of us!


----------



## TwoDoodles

Th nukes for the trip report - it was fun reading!


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> Ah, so sad your awesome trip is over ........
> 
> I just love the rainbow bidding you farewell. That is just magical.
> 
> Now, the plane ride home, even in first class does not seem all that much fun.  for ice-cream sundaes, but the food does not really excite me at all. We are flying business to Orlando this summer and I expect a bit more than that from Lufthansa.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time and letting me (and all of us here) travel along with you all. I really enjoyed the trip! Thank you so much!



I am ALWAYS amazed at the quality of food you have on your flights! Luftahnsa rocks!



franandaj said:


> So sorry to see it all end, but you had a wonderful trip, great memories that will last a lifetime.  And hopefully you and pods can go back again sometime in the future!
> 
> Love the rainbow at the end!



We definitely will.  Especially since Disney has put an end to GAC- no more family vacations needed for our family to WDW, need to use those points somewhere else!



mefordis said:


> Wow, thanks so much for those final airplane pix!  What a totally bummer about first class being on an old airplane!  What nerve of United for a 7+ hour flight!!!!  They stink!  Also, you never know if they switch equipment at the last minute so you could book on a nice airplane then they could go and switch it on you and give you a crappy one.
> 
> What is your next trip going to be?  We are thinking Hawaii but I have a 4 yr old who is a total PIA so I don't know if I want to go too far with her until she is through with the bratty stage.



We waited to go until I thought my kids could handle the flight- but if there had been an Aunty's Beach House in Hawaii when my boys were small I might have found a way- maybe stopped at DL for a day or two to break up the flight. It really looked THAT amazing!

My next trip is St John, USVI- with Pods and 5 other couples for a whole WEEK!!!!   My friend Janie is renewing her vows with her husband of 25 years and treating her best friends to a week in a gorgeous villa.  Very excited about it.   Over NYE we are on the Fantasy with T&T, we are ALL looking forward to that- and then I am going to Mexico with girlfriends in January for a 50th Bday celebration.  Next summer we are going on Oasis with T&T in August, followed by a week in Ft Walton Beach to visit family before school starts in Sept....and then next October we are 4 nights in WDW with a 4 night double dip on the Dream to follow, Pods & I and a few other couples-   I do have a TR going about our recent trip to CA- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3171488

That should be going for quite a while, lol!



englishrose47 said:


> So Sad it is over !! I am hoping for a Free Trip to Hawaii next year !!!



I hope that works, Rosie!  It is so gorgeous there!



englishrose47 said:


> Sorry about the First Class being not so CLASSY!!!!



Yea, me too lol!



mefordis said:


> You know, Podsnel, I think I would have drank 3 bottles of champagne all by myself just to make up for the lack of reclining seats and personal video screens!



And it should have been complimentary!!   Except- I don't even know if there was champagne on the flight (United did away with that when they took over Continental- and I don't care WHAT they say, it was a takeover and not a merger, because this airline is nothing like Continental was).  Who drinks champagne in first class anyway?   So stupid!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> What a totally awesome trip! I enjoyed being along for the ride.
> 
> Too bad the first class accommodations didn't work out like you wanted, bummer. The food didn't look to bad. I do have to say judging by the looks of the attendant's arm in the background of one of the photos, the stewardess looked pretty ancient!



Eh- it was ok- the sundae was really good!



eandesmom said:


> Thank you for the wonderful TR! What an amazing trip you had.  It was very helpful  in our planning, we had an amazing time I truly think it would be impossible not to in Aulani.
> 
> Counting the days until we can go back!
> 
> I would have been very peeved at the first class situation, I swear between TSA and baggage fees  and all of it, flying is a chore.



I agree, can't have a bad time at Aulani- such a beyond incredible resort.  Hawaii is my favorite place- if I lived on the West Coast like you I would be there MUCH MUCH more often!!!



dvc4life said:


> Great TR as always Ellen.  Thanks for sharing your wonderful trip!



You are welcome, Chris!! Can't WAIT to see you on the Fantasy!!



jjgarv said:


> Sorry to hear about the negative experience with United.
> We flew direct form JFK on Hawaiian Air....coach, and I must say it was the best plane/service/ flight experience I have ever had.
> From the crew who are Hawaiian (friendly and proud) to the lighting and music they play on board- to the larger sized seats (each with a pillow and blanket!) and everyone has there own entertainment sytem with free programming and for a fee movies and extended packages.  We also recieved two meals for free each way!  One was a hot pasta meal, and the other a sandwich......I will never fly to HI on any other airline. Cost was $810 roundtrip.



Hawaiian Air ROCKS!!  If I were paying for the flight, that is who I would choose, too.  



CRdisMom said:


> i would have been peeved too.  First class aint cheap.  Funny how us vertically challenged people like to have our feet touching something.  After reading all of this HI is so on my to see list.



Well, we used miles, but I wish I had not wasted so many on it- I wopuld rather have been in coach with the extra room of Priority seats or whatever they are called.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We're flying out in a couple of weeks...on United.
> 
> Thanks so much for this TR!  It was a great read!



YOUR TR is fantastic!! I am loving it- sorry I have not posted lately, I have been reading at night in the dark and I am a hunt and peck kind of typist so I need light for my replies- I'll comment on there soon-


----------



## podsnel

rndmr2 said:


> So cool to have that Rainbow to say good bye to Hawaii! Too bad the flight wasn't that great.
> 
> I really enjoyed this TR, it reminded me how much I hope to get back to Hawaii someday soon.



Me too! I think about going back nearly every day!  I think Pods wants to go back to Europe first, though- so we will have to see what works out-



OhMari said:


> You did good Gidget.
> You are a great,  ubber dubber planner.
> How hard is it to rent DVC points in Hawaii?
> I would pay you to get your Hawaii Internary-I think you missed your calling-you should be a Travel Agent.



Thanks Marissa! And when you want to go to Hawaii, just say the word- you know I will help! 



Misskitty3 said:


> I really enjoyed reading your trip report when you first posted it!  Your photos of Kauai are just amazing!  So....thanks to you and this trip report we are heading to Kauai for spring break!  Just bought our tickets last night!  I will definitely be referring back to the places you visited as I plan our trip.   Thank you for sharing your trip with all of us!



That is SOOOOO exciting!!!   And you will see that my photos of Kauai are NOTHING compared to the beauty that it really is.  Where are you staying?  Which side of the island?



TwoDoodles said:


> Th nukes for the trip report - it was fun reading!



Thanks for the compliment- I can promise you it was even MORE fun DOING!


----------



## chattadisser

Hi Ellen! I just found this TR via your CA trip and it is amazing! I'm only to about 1/2 through the trip and I just keep staring at the amazing scenery!

Christine


----------



## Misskitty3

podsnel said:


> That is SOOOOO exciting!!!   And you will see that my photos of Kauai are NOTHING compared to the beauty that it really is.  Where are you staying?  Which side of the island?



I am pretty excited!  6 months from today!  We really, really like the Big Island but after seeing your pictures.....I think we are going to love Kauai.  

We are staying here:http://koloalandingresort.com in Poipu Beach.  This will be our first condo vacation and I am looking forward to that too!  Lots of room to spread out plus a kitchen!


----------



## podsnel

chattadisser said:


> Hi Ellen! I just found this TR via your CA trip and it is amazing! I'm only to about 1/2 through the trip and I just keep staring at the amazing scenery!
> 
> Christine



Hi Christine!  Thanks for coming over and reading another one of my TRs- I have to say, THIS trip to Hawaii was our favorite- Kauai was so incredible that I cry daily that I am not there but just dreaming of it- I think it is my favorite place on earth.  I must have lived there in another life, it just felt...



Misskitty3 said:


> I am pretty excited!  6 months from today!  We really, really like the Big Island but after seeing your pictures.....I think we are going to love Kauai.
> 
> We are staying here:http://koloalandingresort.com in Poipu Beach.  This will be our first condo vacation and I am looking forward to that too!  Lots of room to spread out plus a kitchen!



Kauai is the most beautiful place I have ever been. It is all lush and green. I am constantly trying to figure out how the 4 of us can go back at some point- I think a condo is the way.  Very smart! You can save alot making your own sammies and breakfast and even grilling for dinner. We never got to Poipu Beach on this trip, but I know from friends who HAVE been,  it is lovely. Next trip I will have to spend a few nights over there- there is a lot more happening than on the north shore- but the north shore has my soul, so I will have to stay there, too! UGH....the resort you are will be staying at looks fabulous!! Please come back and tell us how it was- ALOHA!!!!!!


----------



## jwwi

Thanks for a great HI TR.  While I am not staying at Aulani, I will be on Oahu for 3 nights in mid Feb.  Just trying to figure out what to do our 2nd full day, I think heading to the turtle beach sounds like fun.  But maybe a hike at Diamond Head.  We then head to Big Island for 3 nights, then Maui for a week. 
I just love all of your food porn pictures, your view from the room and your scuba experience posts.  Even made me look up learning how to scuba dive prior to our trip.  LOL, now that would be fun to do as winter approaches!  Thank you for the very enjoyable read!  While I sometimes miss an in progress TR, I do love to read it all in one weekend!


----------



## anewmac

did someone say dis moms do Hawaii? hmm wonder how I could pull that one off LOL. Oh wait I got left in Disneyland... lol


----------



## pillow

Hi Ellen.  I know I'm a little late to this party - like 2 years - lol!!  Just have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed your report.  Tyler ordering the meat pizza made me burst out laughing.  Your premature posting made me smile for another reason that I can't post here.   Your pictures were fabulous as usual!

We honeymooned on Kauai, and looking at your pictures brought back such wonderful memories.  Our wedding was on the first day of the "Blizzard of '96."  Remember that?  January 6, 1996!!  We were lucky to get a flight out at all with all the snow, which is why I think we had extra appreciation for the lushness of Kauai.  Every morning, we would stop at Lapperts and get a coffee before setting out on our daily adventures.  Loved the north shore and the deserted beaches.  Ahhh . . . I want to go back.  Kauai is a magical place.  Thanks for sharing!!

Jodie


----------



## podsnel

pillow said:


> Hi Ellen.  I know I'm a little late to this party - like 2 years - lol!!  Just have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed your report.  Tyler ordering the meat pizza made me burst out laughing.  Your premature posting made me smile for another reason that I can't post here.   Your pictures were fabulous as usual!
> 
> We honeymooned on Kauai, and looking at your pictures brought back such wonderful memories.  Our wedding was on the first day of the "Blizzard of '96."  Remember that?  January 6, 1996!!  We were lucky to get a flight out at all with all the snow, which is why I think we had extra appreciation for the lushness of Kauai.  Every morning, we would stop at Lapperts and get a coffee before setting out on our daily adventures.  Loved the north shore and the deserted beaches.  Ahhh . . . I want to go back.  Kauai is a magical place.  Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Jodie



HAHA- Better late than never! I am not sure I remember that blizzard, but I DO appreciate how incredibly magical Kauai is.  My favorite place on earth. I need to figure out how to get back!! Thanks for reading, Jodie!


----------

